# Homemade FE gifts - Part 2



## KarlaG4Kids

I see the Homemade FE gift thread was officially closed!  WOW 249 pages of wonderful ideas!  Since I didn't find a new thread for it, and it is great to be able to see what everyone is making for the FE exchange, I hope we can continue the thread here.  Carry on posting fantastic ideas and photos!

The key fobs that were in the last post are amazing.  You did a great job with them!

For anyone wishing to look back at the previous Homemade FE gifts thread here is the link: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1980639


----------



## morgansmom2000

Love the key fobs!  Can the poster give the instructions for them?


----------



## 3princessMommy

Love the Key fobs!!!!  So neat!!!!


----------



## modegard

We gave out magnets, calendars, bookmarks, pirate creeds and post cards as some of our homemade FE gifts.


----------



## wltdsnyfan

Thanks for starting the new one.


----------



## golfnsuch

Hi there.  For those who asked, the key fobs were much easier than I had expected. Using the 7/8" ribbon, I fused it to 1 1/4" webbing with 7/8" Heat n Bond, then stitched along both sides of the ribbon with matching thread on top and webbing colored thread in the bobbin.

Using a rotary blade, I cut the length to 11" and stitched the two sides together 1/4" from the ends.  The key fob hardware then clamps to the stitched end covering that stitching.  For ease of handling, I worked on sections of 44" at a time.


----------



## lilbug13

golfnsuch said:


> Hi there.  For those who asked, the key fobs were much easier than I had expected. Using the 7/8" ribbon, I fused it to 1 1/4" webbing with 7/8" Heat n Bond, then stitched along both sides of the ribbon with matching thread on top and webbing colored thread in the bobbbin.
> 
> Using a rotary blade, I cut the length to 11" and stitched the two sides together 1/4" from the ends.  The key fob hardware then clamps to the stitched end covering that stitching.  For ease of handling, I worked on sections of 44" at a time.



Where did you get that ribbon??? And the metal mickey heads?  These are amazing.


----------



## golfnsuch

lilbug13 said:


> Where did you get that ribbon??? And the metal mickey heads?  These are amazing.



Both were eBay suppliers...


----------



## uncw89

golfnsuch said:


> Both were eBay suppliers...



Very cute FE!!! I love the ribbon!


----------



## MelissaE1

Hi KarlaG4Kids, thanks for starting another thread.    I have a request if possible... could you put a link to the original thread in the first post to make it easy for people to look back through like on the magnet threads?  

Original here:  Homemade FE Gifts Photo Thread

TIA!


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

MelissaE1 said:


> Hi KarlaG4Kids, thanks for starting another thread.    I have a request if possible... could you put a link to the original thread in the first post to make it easy for people to look back through like on the magnet threads?
> 
> Original here:  Homemade FE Gifts Photo Thread
> 
> TIA!



Great Idea.  I have edited the first post to add that!


----------



## GooniesAndy

For our recent cruise, I made magnets for each room (mostly I gave 2 princesses and 1 Mickey):






Pendants for the women and older girls:






And Mickey and Minnie ears for the younger kids:






I couldn't come up with something homemade for the men and older boys, so I gave the men Mickey-themed calendars or planners, or little Spanish-English dictionaries, and the older boys got either Disney word searches or movie candy. I also found a bunch of High School Musical things for one young man who I'd heard loved it. We had so much fun participating in this!


----------



## tiggerb

Yay!  By starting the Part 2 of this, I actually can follow and remember what page I stop on and easily go back to it (for now at least )  

Thanks for keeping it going!  And, I do like the key fobs too!  Can't wait to see what others will continue to post!


----------



## tiggerb

modegard ~  where did you come up with or find the Pirate's Creed?  Love those too!


----------



## TinaRN

modegard said:


> We gave out magnets, calendars, bookmarks, pirate creeds and post cards as some of our homemade FE gifts.



Everything you made was awesome! Do you mind telling me what program you use to make all of these great personalized gifts?  I would love to do something like this, but have been unable to make them so far with the programs I have or at least know I have!


----------



## Dream_2011

Omg, great idea I saw them last week on the FE and I order a few key fob to see and practice before my cruise but I think we are in the same cruise next year seeing your countdown if you going do give this I need to get another idea.my practice one that I bought I will give them as a mother gift for my closer friend is so practical, for busy mom


----------



## Dream_2011

Another good idea is the cricut cartridge Mickey friend and Mickey font for the FE hard to find only sell on eBay I hope that I could win one for the past week they over bit me. Is a hard to find cartridge is out of stock everywhere.nice stuff for deco the door and FE.


----------



## sillywin

Thanks for sharing, great ideas!


----------



## modegard

tiggerb said:


> modegard ~  where did you come up with or find the Pirate's Creed?  Love those too!



I believe I got it off the Disboards DISign thread.  Here is it....


----------



## modegard

TinaRN said:


> Everything you made was awesome! Do you mind telling me what program you use to make all of these great personalized gifts?  I would love to do something like this, but have been unable to make them so far with the programs I have or at least know I have!



I use Photoshop Elements 9 and a really old version of Ulead.  I had someone on the Creative DISign Forum make me the magnets with the ship and the sail date.  Some of the other graphics I found on there as well and then personalized them.  The bookmarks and the calendars I made using Ulead with some of their preset guides and images.

The Creative DISign Forum is awesome and the DISigners will personal graphics for you and then you can print them in whatever program you have.


----------



## dolphingirl47

golfnsuch said:


> Hi there.  For those who asked, the key fobs were much easier than I had expected. Using the 7/8" ribbon, I fused it to 1 1/4" webbing with 7/8" Heat n Bond, then stitched along both sides of the ribbon with matching thread on top and webbing colored thread in the bobbin.
> 
> Using a rotary blade, I cut the length to 11" and stitched the two sides together 1/4" from the ends.  The key fob hardware then clamps to the stitched end covering that stitching.  For ease of handling, I worked on sections of 44" at a time.



I love the key fobs.



GooniesAndy said:


> For our recent cruise, I made magnets for each room (mostly I gave 2 princesses and 1 Mickey):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pendants for the women and older girls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Mickey and Minnie ears for the younger kids:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't come up with something homemade for the men and older boys, so I gave the men Mickey-themed calendars or planners, or little Spanish-English dictionaries, and the older boys got either Disney word searches or movie candy. I also found a bunch of High School Musical things for one young man who I'd heard loved it. We had so much fun participating in this!



Those Minnie and Mickey ears are great.

Corinna


----------



## HebeJebe

golfnsuch said:


>



I REALLY love mine!  Thank you!  This was the best FE yet I think!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMelanie

Thank you for continuing this thread. I love looking at everything. It gets me so excited about FE Exchange and sparks my creativity. I love all of the stuff you all have done on these 2 pages. They look great!


----------



## lucky1

golfnsuch said:


> Hi there.  For those who asked, the key fobs were much easier than I had expected. Using the 7/8" ribbon, I fused it to 1 1/4" webbing with 7/8" Heat n Bond, then stitched along both sides of the ribbon with matching thread on top and webbing colored thread in the bobbin.
> 
> Using a rotary blade, I cut the length to 11" and stitched the two sides together 1/4" from the ends.  The key fob hardware then clamps to the stitched end covering that stitching.  For ease of handling, I worked on sections of 44" at a time.



These are so neat.  Where did you find the Mickey Head split key ring?


----------



## mommy2jarod

The *mickey ring* can be found on ebay 
The seller is  lalangjewelry 
18KGP Mickey Rings Fit Keychain

*Ribbon* can be found on ebay:
CRUISE LINE SAILOR MOUSE GROSGRAIN RIBBON 
seller is ribbon-scraps


----------



## LuvEeyore

Thanks for starting the new thread!!

I am doing emergency kits/essentials for 1 of my FE gifts:

1)  anyone who had done this do you have a cute poem/note to go with it?
2)  What do you all think of my contents
     All in a zip lock bag
        clothes pins
        bandaids
        hand sanitizer packs/wipes
        paper clips
        shout wipes
        sample size spf 15 sunscreen (1 oz)
        ink pen
        purse size pack of tissues
        Clips(paper clip-the heavy ones)
3)  Any other suggestions?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## WhitGB

LuvEeyore said:


> Thanks for starting the new thread!!
> 
> I am doing emergency kits/essentials for 1 of my FE gifts:
> 
> 1)  anyone who had done this do you have a cute poem/note to go with it?
> 2)  What do you all think of my contents
> All in a zip lock bag
> clothes pins
> bandaids
> hand sanitizer packs/wipes
> paper clips
> shout wipes
> sample size spf 15 sunscreen (1 oz)
> ink pen
> purse size pack of tissues
> Clips(paper clip-the heavy ones)
> 3)  Any other suggestions?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



Highlighters for the navigator are nice. And you can get some at the dollar store. We did the same thing and my husband had me put two bottles of rum in each one but I know some people frown on that.  He did have a good time with the extras.


----------



## WhitGB

lilbug13 said:


> Where did you get that ribbon??? And the metal mickey heads?  These are amazing.



What do I type in to eBay to search for the ribbon?  I tried Disney cruise line ribbon but had no success. Disney cruise lines brings up way to much. TIA.


----------



## Mom2PrincessesLinSy

Here are some pictures of the things we got from our Alaskan cruise on the Wonder this August 2011:











What we had made for our FE gifts in Alaska:





Pages from the Journal book we made for everyone: included tips for your cruise, an "Alaska Cruise Alphabet" of things to find and take pictures of from A to Z, and Disney themed cartoons from the newspaper.
















Already started on some items for our NYC Magical Cruise


----------



## Dream_2011

WhitGB said:


> What do I type in to eBay to search for the ribbon?  I tried Disney cruise line ribbon but had no success. Disney cruise lines brings up way to much. TIA.



I just bought them the same just browse with out the blue word, and the seller combine the shipping.


----------



## emtmom0104

golfnsuch said:


> Hi there.  For those who asked, the key fobs were much easier than I had expected. Using the 7/8" ribbon, I fused it to 1 1/4" webbing with 7/8" Heat n Bond, then stitched along both sides of the ribbon with matching thread on top and webbing colored thread in the bobbin.
> 
> Using a rotary blade, I cut the length to 11" and stitched the two sides together 1/4" from the ends.  The key fob hardware then clamps to the stitched end covering that stitching.  For ease of handling, I worked on sections of 44" at a time.




These are amazing!!!  I wish I even had a half a brain to do these. My cruise is in 2 weeks and I don't have that much time


----------



## snufflekitty

I got gifts for the kids and a really cool gift for the ladies...what do we get the men?!? Any ideas??


----------



## JKeller

Love this thread!!


----------



## WhitGB

Dream_2011 said:


> I just bought them the same just browse with out the blue word, and the seller combine the shipping.



Okay, so I am an idiot. Would you mind pm'ing me the seller if the ribbon. Or if we can just put it in a link. Try as I might, I cannot locate it.


----------



## Dream_2011

WhitGB said:


> Okay, so I am an idiot. Would you mind pm'ing me the seller if the ribbon. Or if we can just put it in a link. Try as I might, I cannot locate it.



http://stores.ebay.com/ribbonandscraps
This is the website


----------



## golfnsuch

mommy2jarod said:


> The *mickey ring* can be found on ebay
> The seller is  lalangjewelry
> 18KGP Mickey Rings Fit Keychain
> 
> *Ribbon* can be found on ebay:
> CRUISE LINE SAILOR MOUSE GROSGRAIN RIBBON
> seller is ribbon-scraps



Thanks!

I did, in fact, get the ribbon from ribbon scraps.  My search on eBay was just "cruise ribbon".  I think I used multiple sources overseas for the mouse split rings, though.  I will have to check.


----------



## Dream_2011

golfnsuch said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I did, in fact, get the ribbon from ribbon scraps.  My search on eBay was just "cruise ribbon".  I think I used multiple sources overseas for the mouse split rings, though.  I will have to check.



Omg, are we on the same ship. March 23,2013


----------



## Dislaney4n6

LuvEeyore said:


> Thanks for starting the new thread!!
> 
> I am doing emergency kits/essentials for 1 of my FE gifts:
> 
> 1)  anyone who had done this do you have a cute poem/note to go with it?
> 2)  What do you all think of my contents
> All in a zip lock bag
> clothes pins
> bandaids
> hand sanitizer packs/wipes
> paper clips
> shout wipes
> sample size spf 15 sunscreen (1 oz)
> ink pen
> purse size pack of tissues
> Clips(paper clip-the heavy ones)
> 3)  Any other suggestions?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



Someone (not sure who) on the old thread (I believe), made kits with the phrase 'minnie' emergency kits and an image of minnie.. thought that was really cute.


----------



## DisneyTerz

I was a lucky recipent of the key fobs from golfnsuch and I love it!!!  Thanks Elizabeth...and it was so fun to meet you at PCG!


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

OK, it's not homemade, but I thought I'd share this bit of insight. My DD15 wanted to decorate her pocket on the FE with a note and an arrow saying "Candy Goes Here"! Guess what she thinks the ideal FE gift is?


----------



## Pirategirrrl

After months of reading off and on I finally made it to the end of this thread, after the first one of course!  

Thanks for all of the great ideas!  I really didn't know where to start since this is our first cruise.  I've bought supplies, not sure what I'm going to do with everything yet but I need to get started!


----------



## dolphingirl47

I spend some time this morning taking photos of my Fish Extender gifts. When I am back from my vacation, I can post them here.

Corinna


----------



## eeyoremommy

For those of you that laminate your homemade gifts, I have a question.  Do you use pouches or pockets?  For example,  I have bookmarks that are 4 to an 8 1/2 by 11 sheet of paper.  Can I laminate them together, then cut them apart?  Do I need to cut them first and place them in separate things?  I have not purchased my laminator yet.  I am trying to gather info first, but it is cheaper to buy one than to pay to have my stuff done.  TIA.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I did lanyards for everybody on my last cruise and I laminated the name tags just in case they mistakenly end up in the pool. I used my Xyron Creative Station and laminated them with that 3 at a time and then just cut them out.

Corinna


----------



## WhitGB

eeyoremommy said:


> For those of you that laminate your homemade gifts, I have a question.  Do you use pouches or pockets?  For example,  I have bookmarks that are 4 to an 8 1/2 by 11 sheet of paper.  Can I laminate them together, then cut them apart?  Do I need to cut them first and place them in separate things?  I have not purchased my laminator yet.  I am trying to gather info first, but it is cheaper to buy one than to pay to have my stuff done.  TIA.



I would advise that you cut the bookmarks to the size you want them and then put them in the laminator pockets leaving a reasonable amount of space between them.  

You want to make sure that each bookmark is laminated on all four sides so they dont peal apart.  If you were to put a 8x11 piece of paper into the laminator and then cut the bookmarks once you are done you end up with unsealed sides.  Either way works, I have just seen better results with all four sides sealed.  You may get one less bookmard per laminator page.

Good Luck!


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy




----------



## kellyb2000

Mom2PrincessesLinSy said:


>


These comics made me laugh!


----------



## 1153rsmith

I notice that the previous thread on homemade FE Gifts has been closed for some reason.  

I finally have ours ready to post, so I thought I would start a new thread.

If you are on the 4/25/12 Magic cruise to Key West, please do not look.

You can highlight the areas in front of the links to see an item description.  Like I said, don't do it if you are on the 4/25 sailing, unless you want to spoil the surprise.

Here is a duct tape wallet my son made  http://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/1153rsmith/Fish%20Extender/DSC_0095_20120414_13149.jpg

Postcards  http://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/1153rsmith/Fish%20Extender/DSC_0103_20120414_13157.jpg

First aid kits designed to hook on belt loops or backpacks   http://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/1153rsmith/Fish%20Extender/DSC_0210_20120330_12948.jpg
Paper Star Christmas Ornaments   http://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/1153rsmith/Fish%20Extender/DSC_0097_20120414_13151.jpg
Mickey Mouse Confetti   http://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/1153rsmith/Fish%20Extender/DSC_0102_20120414_13156.jpg
I think they all turned out pretty good.  What do you guys think.


----------



## WhitGB

golfnsuch said:


> Hi there.  For those who asked, the key fobs were much easier than I had expected. Using the 7/8" ribbon, I fused it to 1 1/4" webbing with 7/8" Heat n Bond, then stitched along both sides of the ribbon with matching thread on top and webbing colored thread in the bobbin.
> 
> Using a rotary blade, I cut the length to 11" and stitched the two sides together 1/4" from the ends.  The key fob hardware then clamps to the stitched end covering that stitching.  For ease of handling, I worked on sections of 44" at a time.



Does anyone know where you can get the key fob hardware that is not online?  I just wanted to give it a try and make a few for the kids before ordering everything. I tried Joann's and michaels and both thought I was nuts, I even pulled a picture up on my phone to show them what I was looking for.  TIA.


----------



## mom of a lil pirate

Some one already started one.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2907032

I know sometimes they can go a few pages back pretty quickly! 

HTH.

BTW: I love your FE gifts


----------



## Dream_2011

WhitGB said:


> Does anyone know where you can get the key fob hardware that is not online?  I just wanted to give it a try and make a few for the kids before ordering everything. I tried Joann's and michaels and both thought I was nuts, I even pulled a picture up on my phone to show them what I was looking for.  TIA.



I look everywhere so what I did was order only 10 and try key fob I think for 7.95 free shipping and I will give the to my BFF for mother day off course not Mickey ribbon I order then and receive they are so Q


----------



## 1153rsmith

OOpps.. I just found the other thread.  Sorry.

Maybe a moderator can merge the threads.


----------



## 1153rsmith

It took me a while to find this thread... I finally have something to offer.

If you are on the 4/25/12 Magic cruise to Key West, please do not look.

You can highlight the areas in front of the links to see an item description. Like I said, don't do it if you are on the 4/25 sailing, unless you want to spoil the surprise.

Here is a duct tape wallet my son made http://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/1153rsmith/Fish Extender/DSC_0095_20120414_13149-1.jpg

Postcards http://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/1153rsmith/Fish Extender/DSC_0103_20120414_13157.jpg

First aid kits designed to hook on belt loops or backpacks http://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/1153rsmith/Fish Extender/DSC_0210_20120330_12948.jpg
Paper Star Christmas Ornaments http://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/1153rsmith/Fish Extender/DSC_0097_20120414_13151.jpg
Mickey Mouse Confetti http://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/1153rsmith/Fish Extender/DSC_0102_20120414_13156.jpg
I think they all turned out pretty good. What do you guys think.


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

1153rsmith said:


> It took me a while to find this thread... I finally have something to offer.
> 
> If you are on the 4/25/12 Magic cruise to Key West, please do not look.
> 
> You can highlight the areas in front of the links to see an item description. Like I said, don't do it if you are on the 4/25 sailing, unless you want to spoil the surprise.
> 
> Here is a duct tape wallet my son made http://i798.photobucket.com/albums/y...0414_13149.jpg
> 
> Postcards http://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/1153rsmith/Fish Extender/DSC_0103_20120414_13157.jpg
> 
> First aid kits designed to hook on belt loops or backpacks http://i798.photobucket.com/albums/y...0330_12948.jpg
> Paper Star Christmas Ornaments http://i798.photobucket.com/albums/y...0414_13151.jpg
> Mickey Mouse Confetti http://i798.photobucket.com/albums/y...0414_13156.jpg
> I think they all turned out pretty good. What do you guys think.



The only link that worked for me was the one for the postcards.  They looked great.  All of the other links said the "page couldn't be found".


----------



## sissy_ib

modegard said:


> I believe I got it off the Disboards DISign thread.  Here is it....



This is awesome! I may use that. 

I have made Disney word finds and found lots of other printable Disney puzzles, coloring sheets and even DCL recipes. I'm ordering postcards from VistaPrint, ordering some magnets and making more, making Mickey Head luggage tags, pirate themed photo frames and photo key chains with a graphic that has our cruise date and itinerary and putting in Disney pens and crayons.


----------



## mckymaniac

WhitGB said:


> Does anyone know where you can get the key fob hardware that is not online?  I just wanted to give it a try and make a few for the kids before ordering everything. I tried Joann's and michaels and both thought I was nuts, I even pulled a picture up on my phone to show them what I was looking for.  TIA.



I had no luck at Joann's, hobby lobby or Michael's. Finally found them on Etsy but they are also available on EBay.


----------



## Blueyes87

We just got back from the Mexican Riviera Cruise a few weeks ago and we had some of the most wonderful FE gifts  But now that were back and things have calmed down I just wanted to post my FE gift. My idea came from last thread and after going back and forth trying to decide what to do I'm glad I did this....I just hope everyone else did to 

These are the coasters that I made and gave out...of course I had to keep a set for myself


----------



## 1153rsmith

OK,  I think I fixed the links on this... see if you can see them now.  Thanks



1153rsmith said:


> It took me a while to find this thread... I finally have something to offer.
> 
> If you are on the 4/25/12 Magic cruise to Key West, please do not look.
> 
> You can highlight the areas in front of the links to see an item description. Like I said, don't do it if you are on the 4/25 sailing, unless you want to spoil the surprise.
> 
> Here is a duct tape wallet my son made http://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/1153rsmith/Fish Extender/DSC_0095_20120414_13149-1.jpg
> 
> Postcards http://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/1153rsmith/Fish Extender/DSC_0103_20120414_13157.jpg
> 
> First aid kits designed to hook on belt loops or backpacks http://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/1153rsmith/Fish Extender/DSC_0210_20120330_12948.jpg
> Paper Star Christmas Ornaments http://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/1153rsmith/Fish Extender/DSC_0097_20120414_13151.jpg
> Mickey Mouse Confetti http://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/1153rsmith/Fish Extender/DSC_0102_20120414_13156.jpg
> I think they all turned out pretty good. What do you guys think.


----------



## WhitGB

1153rsmith said:


> OK,  I think I fixed the links on this... see if you can see them now.  Thanks




You can see everything and they are really cute.  I like the star.

Thanks everyone who answered my question regarding the key fob hardware.  I will try ebay.


----------



## gatorfreud

Love all of those!  I was going to try the one your son did too, but I think I won;t since I am running out of time!   

Love those coasters too!!!

Kim


----------



## LemonPie

Blueyes87 said:


> We just got back from the Mexican Riviera Cruise a few weeks ago and we had some of the most wonderful FE gifts  But now that were back and things have calmed down I just wanted to post my FE gift. My idea came from last thread and after going back and forth trying to decide what to do I'm glad I did this....I just hope everyone else did to
> 
> These are the coasters that I made and gave out...of course I had to keep a set for myself



We were on your cruise and love these (and everything else) my coasters are on my bar right now. Thank you! We had a very creative bunch cruising with us. I am still amazes at what everyone made and gave. Getting so many ideas for our cruise next year.


----------



## LemonPie

eeyoremommy said:


> For those of you that laminate your homemade gifts, I have a question.  Do you use pouches or pockets?  For example,  I have bookmarks that are 4 to an 8 1/2 by 11 sheet of paper.  Can I laminate them together, then cut them apart?  Do I need to cut them first and place them in separate things?  I have not purchased my laminator yet.  I am trying to gather info first, but it is cheaper to buy one than to pay to have my stuff done.  TIA.



My DD made bookmarks for our cruise and we used pouches that were 8.9inches X14.4 inches (legal document sized) I think we fit 6 bookmarks per sheet and our laminator says NOT to cut any sheets before putting them through or they may jam. DD then used eyelets in the holes and ribbons. She was pretty proud of her 9 year old self. Now I am looking at all kinds of stuff to laminate for our next cruise


----------



## flcruiser69

I wanted to say THANK YOU !! For sharing pictures and ideas!


----------



## maleficent esq.

Thank you for sharing all the wonderful ideas.  The only problem is most of you are 100x more crafty than me.  I would  love to make some of these things but I promise they would not look like this, but it is fun to look at them.  Again, thanks.

Best to All
Mal-


----------



## strega7

We just got back from our fabulous cruise.  Here are the gifts I made/brought for our FE group.  I hope everyone enjoyed them.  I recieved some very neat gifts from our group, there are some extremely talented people out there.


I made a mat that would fit in an 8x10 frame that people could put two of thier own photos in, it has the date of our cruise in one little square:








There were only three girls 5 and under in our group, so I made them a hair bow.  I was pretty excited when I saw one of the little girls wearing hers later on in the cruise:

















And then for the older kids, I was stumped, so I gave them a gift that represented where we live.  We come from a wet, cold, climate so we have many slugs running around here. One of our local candy shops makes a chocolate slug, I know it is kinda gross, but I thought the kids might like it, and they are pretty yummy too.


----------



## Cruise

strega7 said:


> And then for the older kids, I was stumped, so I gave them a gift that represented where we live.  We come from a wet, cold, climate so we have many slugs running around here. One of our local candy shops makes a chocolate slug, I know it is kinda gross, but I thought the kids might like it, and they are pretty yummy too.





When I saw the picture, I thought "why would someone give a gift of a half decomposed banana?"  But then I read your description and it was *so* much better.    That's awesome.  I would have loved to get a chocolate slug! 

And your photo mats are beautiful.


----------



## Sereina

strega7 said:


> I made a mat that would fit in an 8x10 frame that people could put two of thier own photos in, it has the date of our cruise in one little square:


Love the photo mat! Creative idea.


----------



## Dislaney4n6

Cruise said:


> When I saw the picture, I thought "why would someone give a gift of a half decomposed banana?"  But then I read your description and it was *so* much better.    That's awesome.  I would have loved to get a chocolate slug!
> 
> And your photo mats are beautiful.



I saw a 'banana' as well! 

The bows look great and love the photo mat idea!


----------



## Amunet

strega7 said:


>



Is that a Banana slug? Would you be on the west side of Washington state, or perhaps in oregon?

My friend is obsessed with banana slugs 

The bows are adorable! I really love the matte too!


----------



## hardingk

I love the photo mat and hair clips!!!


----------



## LemonPie

maleficent said:


> Thank you for sharing all the wonderful ideas.  The only problem is most of you are 100x more crafty than me.  I would  love to make some of these things but I promise they would not look like this, but it is fun to look at them.  Again, thanks.
> 
> Best to All
> Mal-



If my 9 year old can make bookmarks I have faith you could too. We just cut paper into strips and then she decorated them with Disney stickers. I printed small labels to put on the back that had the ship name and cruise date and then we laminated them put holes and ribbon. There you go. I found a website that had a real easy "how to draw Mickey Mouse" I thought I would laminate that with a blank space at the bottom for kids to practice drawing and get some dry erase markers to go with and maybe a tick tack toe board on the other side. Super easy.


----------



## jpeka65844

How many people are in the typical FE group?  I'm seeing people make multiple gifts for one cruise and fancy things such as t-shirts and personalized tote bags!

There's  twenty some staterooms and 138 people total in the FE group for my cruise and I'm just wondering if that's more than the usual FE group.

There's no way I could do all that for 138 people!!!!


----------



## uftracy

Wonderful ideas! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 1153rsmith

strega7 said:


> We just got back from our fabulous cruise.  Here are the gifts I made/brought for our FE group.  I hope everyone enjoyed them.  I recieved some very neat gifts from our group, there are some extremely talented people out there.
> 
> 
> There were only three girls 5 and under in our group, so I made them a hair bow.  I was pretty excited when I saw one of the little girls wearing hers later on in the cruise:




My wife wanted me to ask where you found the supplies (ribbons and mickey buttons) for your hair bows?  She absolutely loves them.


----------



## Pixiegran

strega7 said:


> We just got back from our fabulous cruise.  Here are the gifts I made/brought
> T
> 
> And then for the older kids, I was stumped, so I gave them a gift that represented where we live.  We come from a wet, cold, climate so we have many slugs running around here. One of our local candy shops makes a chocolate slug, I know it is kinda gross, but I thought the kids might like it, and they are pretty yummy too.



From the great PNW???  DD used to take those as gifts from here when in college in Louisiana...always had to give an explanation of why snail did not have shell


----------



## alikat99

1153rsmith said:


> My wife wanted me to ask where you found the supplies (ribbons and mickey buttons) for your hair bows? She absolutely loves them.


I've seen that ribbon at JoAnn's before.


----------



## strega7

Thank you for all the great compliments.  I purchased the mickey ribbon for the hairbows at Michaels.  I think they just started carrying a line of disney ribbon because they weren't there the first time I went, but were there at my second visit.  As for the mickey buttons on the front of the bows, they are actually scrapbooking embellishments that I found in the sticker isle also at Michaels.  I just hot glued them on.  As for the Banana Slugs, yes, you got to love the Pacific North West.  We actually live very Northern California, we are about an hour from the Oregon boarder, right on the coast.  At first I wasn't sure if they were appropriate, but they definately are a little piece of home I could share with the kids.  On some days these little guys are everywhere ewwww.  

I had a great time with the FE, I was amazed at what people gave out.  There are some very talented people, and we had a terrific group of people on this cruise.  I had a great time communicating with all the Dis'rs before we left for vacation together.  It was a great experience.


Marci


----------



## wmharley

1153rsmith said:


> My wife wanted me to ask where you found the supplies (ribbons and mickey buttons) for your hair bows?  She absolutely loves them.




I've seen that ribbon at Joann's and Walmart. its a 1" ribbon.  Walmart had the pink Minnie one and several others. more than Joann's.


----------



## GoofTroop

golfnsuch said:


> Hi there.  For those who asked, the key fobs were much easier than I had expected. Using the 7/8" ribbon, I fused it to 1 1/4" webbing with 7/8" Heat n Bond, then stitched along both sides of the ribbon with matching thread on top and webbing colored thread in the bobbin.
> 
> Using a rotary blade, I cut the length to 11" and stitched the two sides together 1/4" from the ends.  The key fob hardware then clamps to the stitched end covering that stitching.  For ease of handling, I worked on sections of 44" at a time.



Could you please tell me where you get the hardware for these? What is it called? And do you need to use a tool to clamp it?

I know I sound clueless, but it's because I am....lol

Thanks a bunch! Love these!


----------



## wmharley

GoofTroop said:


> Could you please tell me where you get the hardware for these? What is it called? And do you need to use a tool to clamp it?
> 
> I know I sound clueless, but it's because I am....lol
> 
> Thanks a bunch! Love these!



Ebay has them from someone. 25 keyfob hardware kits with 5 yards of webbing. is $16

various color webbing in 1 yard incriments.


----------



## Dream_2011

GoofTroop said:


> Could you please tell me where you get the hardware for these? What is it called? And do you need to use a tool to clamp it?
> 
> I know I sound clueless, but it's because I am....lol
> 
> Thanks a bunch! Love these!



The key fob hardware only found on eBay last week I went to any places and the craft store didnt know what was that so I Orden them on eBay. And the ribbon It came very fast too.


----------



## GoofTroop

Dream_2011 said:


> The key fob hardware only found on eBay last week I went to any places and the craft store didnt know what was that so I Orden them on eBay. And the ribbon It came very fast too.





wmharley said:


> Ebay has them from someone. 25 keyfob hardware kits with 5 yards of webbing. is $16
> 
> various color webbing in 1 yard incriments.



Thanks guys! Finally found what I was looking for. Except I noticed the Mickey rings are gold plated, but I couldn't find the key fobs to match the color (they are silver)....So just doing the circular rings.....Bummer!


----------



## wmharley

if you have time....

http://www.dhgate.com/75x-mickey-ke...chain/p-ff8080812f5756ce012f5d5daf824d66.html

http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/330189559/Silver_Tone_Mickey_Mouse_Split_Rings.html


----------



## Dislaney4n6

jpeka65844 said:


> How many people are in the typical FE group?  I'm seeing people make multiple gifts for one cruise and fancy things such as t-shirts and personalized tote bags!
> 
> There's  twenty some staterooms and 138 people total in the FE group for my cruise and I'm just wondering if that's more than the usual FE group.
> 
> There's no way I could do all that for 138 people!!!!



My July cruise only has about 8 cabins w/ less than 30 people.  I think it is all just a crap shoot. I am leaving out of NYC... I have a feeling that there will be a lot of 'new to DCL' individuals.


----------



## ranidayz

jpeka65844 said:


> How many people are in the typical FE group?  I'm seeing people make multiple gifts for one cruise and fancy things such as t-shirts and personalized tote bags!
> 
> There's  twenty some staterooms and 138 people total in the FE group for my cruise and I'm just wondering if that's more than the usual FE group.
> 
> There's no way I could do all that for 138 people!!!!



I think the number really varies.  On my upcoming cruise, we have 55 families, 61 cabins and over 200 people - some are really experienced Disney Cruisers and some are total cruise newbies.    FE is fun no matter what!


----------



## golfnsuch

GoofTroop said:


> Could you please tell me where you get the hardware for these? What is it called? And do you need to use a tool to clamp it?
> 
> I know I sound clueless, but it's because I am....lol
> 
> Thanks a bunch! Love these!



Hi there.  Wow! It sounds like there will be a lot of key fobs going into FE's this year.

Here are the suppliers I used:
Ribbon - eBay: ribbon-scraps
Mouse split ring - eBay: wholesale-charm
Hardware & Webbing - sewphisticated stitcher or discount embroidery blanks

As for tools, I started using pliers with a washcloth to protect the hardware from being scratched.  Then I found a flat jaw welding clamp from Harbor Freight Tools which worked just as well. 

Have fun!
Elizabeth


----------



## DisneyDream2B

golfnsuch said:


> Hi there.  For those who asked, the key fobs were much easier than I had expected. Using the 7/8" ribbon, I fused it to 1 1/4" webbing with 7/8" Heat n Bond, then stitched along both sides of the ribbon with matching thread on top and webbing colored thread in the bobbin.
> 
> Using a rotary blade, I cut the length to 11" and stitched the two sides together 1/4" from the ends.  The key fob hardware then clamps to the stitched end covering that stitching.  For ease of handling, I worked on sections of 44" at a time.




I love these key fobs!
Do you think these would hold up if I just glued the ribbon, without stitching? (I don't have a sewing machine).
Thanks!


----------



## golfnsuch

DisneyDream2B said:


> I love these key fobs!
> Do you think these would hold up if I just glued the ribbon, without stitching? (I don't have a sewing machine).
> Thanks!



You could probably skip sewing the ribbon to the webbing if you used the Heat-n-Bond, however, I don't think they would hold up long-term without stitching the ends together.  The webbing may fray or the side that the hardware teeth don't grab may come loose.  

Maybe do a test.  Then tug, pull and otherwise give it some wear and tear to see the results.

Good luck!


----------



## postesf

Honest opinion...  My cruise leaves in 37 days so I'm majorly running out of time.  This is my first Disney Cruise and first FE exchange.  I am planning to do one per person.  That's about 170 items.  I can't go too big or I will go broke!    With the help of the DISigns board, I was planning to do something like a matchbook(small from a restaurant)  with an individual lifesaver or mint inside.  It's the DCL theme with either Mickey, Minnie...on it.  Is that too cheesy/cheap?  Should I try to do something else too?  All these gifts look amazing!  I don't feel mine is adequate enough...


----------



## LemonPie

postesf said:


> Honest opinion...  My cruise leaves in 37 days so I'm majorly running out of time.  This is my first Disney Cruise and first FE exchange.  I am planning to do one per person.  That's about 170 items.  I can't go too big or I will go broke!    With the help of the DISigns board, I was planning to do something like a matchbook(small from a restaurant)  with an individual lifesaver or mint inside.  It's the DCL theme with either Mickey, Minnie...on it.  Is that too cheesy/cheap?  Should I try to do something else too?  All these gifts look amazing!  I don't feel mine is adequate enough...



I think it sounds really cute. For us it is not really about the gifts (although some are great) My DD just loved that there was something in her FE and for us it was also getting out and around the ship. I say go for it.


----------



## clarefb

Some key chains & matching American Girl doll & girl bows


----------



## dolphingirl47

clarefb said:


> Some key chains & matching American Girl doll & girl bows



They are all amazing.

Corinna


----------



## srauchbauer

I have so many ideas in my head that I can't decide on which one I want to make for the family gift.  So my thoughts are either:
a.  a memory word book "Dream"
b.  an autograph/scrap book
c.  a 6x6 calendar that would double as a scrap book.  The calendar would be for 2013.

If you were cruising with me which one would you want?  I know it's hard to decide without a pic but I have not created one of each yet.

tia


----------



## twokats

clarefb said:


> Some key chains & matching American Girl doll & girl bows



May I ask where you got your charms from?  You did a really great job.


----------



## clarefb

twokats said:


> May I ask where you got your charms from?  You did a really great job.



Yes!  They are all off Ebay, shipped from China - so it takes a while.  Then the bottle caps for the key chains are actually in the scrapping section at craft stores.  I removed the sticky part & on the back side stuck a DCL logo (the same as the one on the bows) & covered with an epoxy dome 

I can probably trace back the seller name if you are interested?


----------



## twokats

clarefb said:


> Yes!  They are all off Ebay, shipped from China - so it takes a while.  Then the bottle caps for the key chains are actually in the scrapping section at craft stores.  I removed the sticky part & on the back side stuck a DCL logo (the same as the one on the bows) & covered with an epoxy dome
> 
> I can probably trace back the seller name if you are interested?



That would be great.  I have a partial idea for the future and they would work in just right.


----------



## Diana Schulz

I love the key ring!  You did a great job!!!


----------



## Diana Schulz

Great job!


----------



## wmharley

golfnsuch said:


> Hi there.  Wow! It sounds like there will be a lot of key fobs going into FE's this year.
> 
> Here are the suppliers I used:
> Ribbon - eBay: ribbon-scraps
> Mouse split ring - eBay: wholesale-charm
> Hardware & Webbing - sewphisticated stitcher or discount embroidery blanks
> 
> As for tools, I started using pliers with a washcloth to protect the hardware from being scratched.  Then I found a flat jaw welding clamp from Harbor Freight Tools which worked just as well.
> 
> Have fun!
> Elizabeth


Ebay has someone selling 25 keyfob and hardware kits with either 5 or 10 yards (your choice of like 20 colors) of webing.

I know the 5yd kit is $11+shiping.



postesf said:


> Honest opinion...  My cruise leaves in 37 days so I'm majorly running out of time.  This is my first Disney Cruise and first FE exchange.  I am planning to do one per person.  That's about 170 items.  I can't go too big or I will go broke!    With the help of the DISigns board, I was planning to do something like a matchbook(small from a restaurant)  with an individual lifesaver or mint inside.  It's the DCL theme with either Mickey, Minnie...on it.  Is that too cheesy/cheap?  Should I try to do something else too?  All these gifts look amazing!  I don't feel mine is adequate enough...



Luggage tags that you laminate, laminated bookmarks are fairly easy. For bookmarks, you can get a laminating pouches for like $20 that can easily accomodate various bookmarks per letter sheet. You can create it in powerpoint or Photoshop or something.

Also, luggage tags are like 50ct for $15 on Amazon. That includes the loops too.

Or you can buy from amazon or OTC or elsewhere, pens and put a clear label with the dates, or a flashlight with the info, etc. 

OTC has this cute treasurebox for like $12 or so and it was for 12. it came with jewels and other decorations. Perfect for a "treasure chest" theme.  Too late for me to order it though.


----------



## taximom00

clarefb said:


> Some key chains & matching American Girl doll & girl bows



Love them all!

I have never made bottle cap anything before but have been inspired so my plan is to make necklaces and magnets.  I found plain bottle caps on Amazon and conveniently, the epoxy coverings and magnets were right there 
However looking at your things, I realize I will need to buy jump rings (I think that's what they're called??) to attach the ribbon for the necklaces.  However I have no idea what tool is needed to make a hole in the bottle caps!  Would you be able to tell me what to purchase (and if you have a link to Amazon, that would be great, too!!)

Of course I have to find someone to make the bottle cap pictures!  I have no idea how to do that, either!  I did stumble upon someone on the DISigns board but don't remember how I found that board and now can't find it!!

We sail July 8....I think I have enough time!!

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## morgansmom2000

clarefb said:


> Some key chains & matching American Girl doll & girl bows



AWESOME!  Simply amazing.


----------



## GoofTroop

Curious if anyone happens to have a cross stitch pattern for the "Fantasy" logo on the ship? And that they'd be willing to share. I've been trying to design my own, but it just doesn't come out looking right.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pappert

clarefb said:


> Yes!  They are all off Ebay, shipped from China - so it takes a while.  Then the bottle caps for the key chains are actually in the scrapping section at craft stores.  I removed the sticky part & on the back side stuck a DCL logo (the same as the one on the bows) & covered with an epoxy dome
> 
> I can probably trace back the seller name if you are interested?



Can I have the seller's name? Also do you remember how long it took you to get them?  We are leaving in 43 days. Thanks!


----------



## clarefb

OK - the seller is mr_bead88 - a link is http://myworld.ebay.com/mr_bead88/&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2754

I'm not sure I'm supposed to post that?  Sorry if not!

You can either buy the bottle caps with a hole punched, or without.  The punches are in the jewelry making section at Micheals/JoAnns. I picked out my jump rings first, then got the sized punch to match (they are in mm - of course I have thrown out the packaging so I don';t know the size I bought!) it will probably take a few tries to get them right!  Then set yourself up at a table with 2 sets of pliers, jump rings, charms, chain & clips.  I found it easier to cut all the chain first, & attach to the clips, then I attached all the charms at the same time.  Doesn't take a huge amount of time, if you are organized.  

You will also need a 1 inch punch to punch out the bottle cap images. I use a little hot glue to stick them, then carefully (NOT touching the sticky side) put them on top.

I have images if you want me to email them too.

Good luck!


----------



## clarefb

Pappert said:


> Can I have the seller's name? Also do you remember how long it took you to get them?  We are leaving in 43 days. Thanks!



Some came really fast, & honestly, some did not!  You could always request that they rush ship?


----------



## clarefb

Sorry, just realized you are making necklaces  so yes, just the jump rings & punch.  For the magnets, make sure you use the powerful kind, not the really cheap small ones.  They won't stick.  Heres some I made...






I did these ones too on clothes pegs, it's a really bad pic, but you get the idea....





and a few more hair bows depending on the girls have characters...


----------



## taximom00

clarefb said:


> Sorry, just realized you are making necklaces  so yes, just the jump rings & punch.  For the magnets, make sure you use the powerful kind, not the really cheap small ones.  They won't stick.  Heres some I made...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did these ones too on clothes pegs, it's a really bad pic, but you get the idea....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a few more hair bows depending on the girls have characters...



Thanks so much for the info!  

Can I ask where you found all the character circles for the bottle caps?  
That's obviously key for this project! 

I'm off to Michael's now to find the hole punch!

I think the magnets I ordered from Amazon are strong enough....they looked thick anyway!  That's where I got the epoxy circles and bottle caps.  Come to think of it, I guess I need to get a 1" hole punch at Michael's too!

This is our first Disney cruise so first FE (and no, haven't actually contemplated how I will make that!)  did you make yours?  Can you post a picture?!

Today we were at the beach (75 degree day here in Boston....beach weather in our world plus it's school vacation) and I remembered that last summer we found about 50 sand dollars!  So I thought I might also make sand dollar ornaments by mod podging (is that a word?!) some Disney image on the front!

I would love to find a high resolution image of Mickey in front of the NY skyline and/or Mickey by the Statue of Liberty.  I googled and found one but it is too low resolution.

Anyway, I guess I"m just excited for my ideas!  In some life I was crafty but then  motherhood happened and unlike many of you, I leave the crafting by the wayside!

Thanks again for any other suggestions/ideas!


----------



## clarefb

taximom00 said:


> Thanks so much for the info!
> 
> Can I ask where you found all the character circles for the bottle caps?
> That's obviously key for this project!
> 
> I'm off to Michael's now to find the hole punch!
> 
> I think the magnets I ordered from Amazon are strong enough....they looked thick anyway!  That's where I got the epoxy circles and bottle caps.  Come to think of it, I guess I need to get a 1" hole punch at Michael's too!
> 
> This is our first Disney cruise so first FE (and no, haven't actually contemplated how I will make that!)  did you make yours?  Can you post a picture?!
> 
> Today we were at the beach (75 degree day here in Boston....beach weather in our world plus it's school vacation) and I remembered that last summer we found about 50 sand dollars!  So I thought I might also make sand dollar ornaments by mod podging (is that a word?!) some Disney image on the front!
> 
> I would love to find a high resolution image of Mickey in front of the NY skyline and/or Mickey by the Statue of Liberty.  I googled and found one but it is too low resolution.
> 
> Anyway, I guess I"m just excited for my ideas!  In some life I was crafty but then  motherhood happened and unlike many of you, I leave the crafting by the wayside!
> 
> Thanks again for any other suggestions/ideas!



PM me your email address & I'll email them to you.  My talented hubby did them for me


----------



## tebi73

Finally got our FE gifts finished!  If you are on the April 25-30, Magic out of Port Canaverl to Key West & Nassau, then NO PEEKING!

For the rest of you, just highlight the text above/beside the links.

Personalized Magnet
http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee98/tebi73/Personal/Astros-108.jpg


Photo Framehttp://i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee98/tebi73/Personal/Astros-109.jpg



Cruise Music CD
http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee98/tebi73/Personal/Astros-77.jpg


----------



## morgansmom2000

Great stuff, Allison!


----------



## McNabrat

I would love to make these for my Oct. 20 cruise!  Can I PM you as well? Please


----------



## DisneyDream2B

clarefb said:


> PM me your email address & I'll email them to you.  My talented hubby did them for me



May I receive the character circles as well?
I have been trying to find a source!


Many thanks!


----------



## 3princessMommy

GoofTroop said:


> Curious if anyone happens to have a cross stitch pattern for the "Fantasy" logo on the ship? And that they'd be willing to share. I've been trying to design my own, but it just doesn't come out looking right.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



We have the Magic in the same script.  Would that help?


----------



## GoofTroop

3princessMommy said:


> We have the Magic in the same script.  Would that help?



That might work, maybe I can try to figure it out for the Fantasy by looking at the one for the Magic......Thanks a bunch!


----------



## reagansmom

I just saw bottle caps with the holes pre-punched at Michaels. Not sure if this helps anyone or saves a step.


----------



## cyluvsdisney

I need some help. I was thinking as part of my FE gift I want to give every cabin a customized pillow case so they can have it signed. My question is, do I need to include pens? If so, what type of pens? Permanent markers? Fabric markers? Different colors? Or just black?


----------



## theholmesbunch

clarefb said:


> PM me your email address & I'll email them to you.  My talented hubby did them for me



Can you please send them to me too?  I would love to have them.


----------



## taximom00

reagansmom said:


> I just saw bottle caps with the holes pre-punched at Michaels. Not sure if this helps anyone or saves a step.



Probably would have helped me but as I've got everything lined up (thanks clare for help!)  I'm all set....but good to know if my metal hole punching skills aren't what they should be!!


----------



## Dream_2011

tebi73 said:


> Finally got our FE gifts finished!  If you are on the April 25-30, Magic out of Port Canaverl to Key West & Nassau, then NO PEEKING!
> 
> For the rest of you, just highlight the text above/beside the links.
> 
> Personalized Magnet
> http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee98/tebi73/Personal/Astros-108.jpg
> 
> 
> Photo Framehttp://i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee98/tebi73/Personal/Astros-109.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Cruise Music CD
> http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee98/tebi73/Personal/Astros-77.jpg





great FE, hust a question about the cd did you make your oen Music or this cd is the one the it was sent to you many year with the ship music, i have the cd that castaway member senf and i was thinking male copy and handle them out. but my DH ssid that is ilegal.that cd is hard to find


----------



## morgansmom2000

cyluvsdisney said:


> I need some help. I was thinking as part of my FE gift I want to give every cabin a customized pillow case so they can have it signed. My question is, do I need to include pens? If so, what type of pens? Permanent markers? Fabric markers? Different colors? Or just black?



I would send Sharpies.  That's an awesome idea!


----------



## srauchbauer

thanks for all the inspiration for FE gifts.


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

Love these ideas!!


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

When we cruised almost 3 years ago, there were a lot of gifts that represented where the families lived. Is that still the case?


----------



## kyirish25

Here is what I gave in our FE on the April 10th Double Dip.

For the adults





For the kids




Sand bucket, beach ball, personalized visor, Phineas & Ferb fun dip, water ball, mini frisbee, squirt gun and magnet.  

Thanks for all the inspiration, ideas and graphics!


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

I always have such a hard time with the boy's and teenage boy's gifts. I have two daughters and I feel maybe my mind doesn't work that way.


----------



## gatorfreud

kyirish25 said:


> Here is what I gave in our FE on the April 10th Double Dip.
> 
> For the adults
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the kids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sand bucket, beach ball, personalized visor, Phineas & Ferb fun dip, water ball, mini frisbee, squirt gun and magnet.
> 
> Thanks for all the inspiration, ideas and graphics!




Cute!!  Love these - and I am sure the kids did too!!

Kim


----------



## ranidayz

tebi73 said:


> Finally got our FE gifts finished!  If you are on the April 25-30, Magic out of Port Canaverl to Key West & Nassau, then NO PEEKING!
> 
> For the rest of you, just highlight the text above/beside the links.
> 
> Personalized Magnet
> http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee98/tebi73/Personal/Astros-108.jpg
> 
> 
> Photo Framehttp://i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee98/tebi73/Personal/Astros-109.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Cruise Music CD
> http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee98/tebi73/Personal/Astros-77.jpg



I want to know how you made your ticker with your pictures!


----------



## hardingk

Such awesome ideas!!


----------



## belle07

clarefb said:


> PM me your email address & I'll email them to you.  My talented hubby did them for me



Hi, is there any way you can send me the designs as well? I would be so grateful!


----------



## designertravels

I agree, boys gifts are tough. We have more teen boys on my next cruise than any aged kids. I bought baseball trading cards, but that might not impress.  Any suggestions out there?
Thanks, Jill








TeamTinkerbell said:


> I always have such a hard time with the boy's and teenage boy's gifts. I have two daughters and I feel maybe my mind doesn't work that way.


----------



## srauchbauer

designertravels said:


> I agree, boys gifts are tough. We have more teen boys on my next cruise than any aged kids. I bought baseball trading cards, but that might not impress.  Any suggestions out there?
> Thanks, Jill



when we sailed in March i gave pencils sport team themed and a box of movie theatre candy.  Most of the guys that I talked to said they like the pencils (always handy) and of course loved the candy.  Another idea is to get them a gift card with a small amount to use in the arcade.  When I asked our group about that they said that would be great no matter the amount.


----------



## taximom00

srauchbauer said:


> when we sailed in March i gave pencils sport team themed and a box of movie theatre candy.  Most of the guys that I talked to said they like the pencils (always handy) and of course loved the candy.  Another idea is to get them a gift card with a small amount to use in the arcade.  When I asked our group about that they said that would be great no matter the amount.



Our FE group has 2 teen boys (16 and 17).  I got them some boxes of candy and have glow bracelets for everyone.  Thought I'd put a few extras in their bag.  I think they'd like wearing them around the ship at night (I hope!) I also bought the last two glow balls at Five Below (so hoping no more teen boys join the FE!!).  I thought they would be fun at night on the sports deck.  They're actually kind of cool!  Couldn't really think of anything else. 

As for the tween girls (not that you asked) I got princess nail files and nail polish.  Figured I would give that along with the Disney gift I'm making the girls.


----------



## TeamTinkerbell

designertravels said:


> I agree, boys gifts are tough. We have more teen boys on my next cruise than any aged kids. I bought baseball trading cards, but that might not impress.  Any suggestions out there?
> Thanks, Jill



That's a good idea Jill, thanks.


----------



## FresnoFamily

ClareB, 





I loved the Keychain!  We were in your FE group on the MR Wonder Cruise.  I have it on my car keys.  Thank you so much for a cute gift. I still haven't downloaded my pictures of my FE gifts.  I will have to do it this week.  Loved the cruise and looking forward to the next one.  Wish we could have had more time to talk, it was great to meet you and your family.


----------



## Dislaney4n6

designertravels said:


> I agree, boys gifts are tough. We have more teen boys on my next cruise than any aged kids. I bought baseball trading cards, but that might not impress.  Any suggestions out there?
> Thanks, Jill



I found some cool skull and cross bone charms off of ebay with "PUNK" on it and placing them on a black rope chain.  Plan on giving the teen boys one of those and some candy--movie theater box of gummy kind.  Local store had them for $.73 this week!


----------



## Dislaney4n6

Dislaney4n6 said:


> I found some cool skull and cross bone charms off of ebay with "PUNK" on it and placing them on a black rope chain.  Plan on giving the teen boys one of those and some candy--movie theater box of gummy kind.  Local store had them for $.73 this week!








The necklace as described in previous post.


----------



## Disneynanny

We did the FE for the first time in the MV of the Fantasy. We were under the impression that the giver was suppose to be secret. We got a lot of FE gifts  with the givers name or business card. We're doing the FE on the Oct. Hawaii cruise.Do we include our name and cabin #? Thank you


----------



## Disneynanny

I need some ideas for ribbon crafts for the FE gifts. I bought some really cool ribbon for our Hawaai cruise in October. Not sure what  I can make with it besides little bows for the little girls on the FE list. Any ideas and pics would be appreciated.


----------



## mickeysmyboy

If you're on the Dream departing next Thursday, May 3rd, PLEASE don't look! Highlight below for text   

I made drawing pads for the kiddos http://www.flickr.com/photos/79505618@N04/6969547222/
and small goodie bags with a few pirate things and a box of crayons

for each stateroom, a bag http://www.flickr.com/photos/79505618@N04/7115630235/ made with my yudo 

and a water bottle http://www.flickr.com/photos/79505618@N04/7115630565/ made using water decals

I have 2 concerns at this point! again; highlight...

I being that I didn't even think about it until yesterday but the bags have a sturdy base that I can't fold or anything! So they aren't going to be able to be put in the actual FE! Can I leave it on the floor in front of the door or hang it on the door nob or something? 

The next is what to put in the bag with the water bottle! We have a lot of adults on the cruise so I want to put something extra in there! There is no way I'll have time between now and next week to make something else! But what should I put?!


----------



## morgansmom2000

mickeysmyboy said:


> I being that I didn't even think about it until yesterday but the bags have a sturdy base that I can't fold or anything! So they aren't going to be able to be put in the actual FE! Can I leave it on the floor in front of the door or hang it on the door nob or something?
> 
> The next is what to put in the bag with the water bottle! We have a lot of adults on the cruise so I want to put something extra in there! There is no way I'll have time between now and next week to make something else! But what should I put?!



Those are really cool!  I've been eyeing the Yudu for a while now...you've got me thinking I neeeeeeeeeeeeeed one 

You should be able to hang the bags on the doorknob.

Is there something you can buy that is native to where you're from?  Candy, etc.?


----------



## mickeysmyboy

morgansmom2000 said:


> Those are really cool!  I've been eyeing the Yudu for a while now...you've got me thinking I neeeeeeeeeeeeeed one
> 
> You should be able to hang the bags on the doorknob.
> 
> Is there something you can buy that is native to where you're from?  Candy, etc.?



Thanks!! If you buy a yudo the best advise I can give you is don't give up! It can be a really big pain in the butt at first! I wanted to pitch the thing through the window a few times! You can also "hack" it and use different chemicals and use different screens! You can find a lot of information online! 

I was thinking about going to a local shop and seeing what I can get but candy etc has to be pre-packed right?


----------



## morgansmom2000

mickeysmyboy said:


> Thanks!! If you buy a yudo the best advise I can give you is don't give up! It can be a really big pain in the butt at first! I wanted to pitch the thing through the window a few times! You can also "hack" it and use different chemicals and use different screens! You can find a lot of information online!
> 
> I was thinking about going to a local shop and seeing what I can get but candy etc has to be pre-packed right?



Oooh, I'm a good hacker.  I have a (ProvoCraft-made) Cricut and I've hacked it with third-party software.  Good to know.

I would prefer to get pre-packaged candy myself, but I'm sure if you found something individually wrapped, you could then break a big bag down.  You know?  Good luck finding something!  If you don't come up with anything, what you've got is amazing anyway!


----------



## mickeysmyboy

morgansmom2000 said:


> Oooh, I'm a good hacker.  I have a (ProvoCraft-made) Cricut and I've hacked it with third-party software.  Good to know.
> 
> I would prefer to get pre-packaged candy myself, but I'm sure if you found something individually wrapped, you could then break a big bag down.  You know?  Good luck finding something!  If you don't come up with anything, what you've got is amazing anyway!




Ohhh, do you mind if I ask what the 3rd party software was!? I was looking for something to use with my cricut, aside from the cricut software!


----------



## wmharley

mickeysmyboy said:


> If you're on the Dream departing next Thursday, May 3rd, PLEASE don't look! Highlight below for text
> 
> I made drawing pads for the kiddos http://www.flickr.com/photos/79505618@N04/6969547222/
> and small goodie bags with a few pirate things and a box of crayons
> 
> for each stateroom, a bag http://www.flickr.com/photos/79505618@N04/7115630235/ made with my yudo
> 
> and a water bottle http://www.flickr.com/photos/79505618@N04/7115630565/ made using water decals
> 
> I have 2 concerns at this point!



I deleted the text but You should have made the text below this white. Anyone can read the rest of the post and know what you did!!!


----------



## mickeysmyboy

wmharley said:


> I deleted the text but You should have made the text below this white. Anyone can read the rest of the post and know what you did!!!



thanks


----------



## morgansmom2000

mickeysmyboy said:


> Ohhh, do you mind if I ask what the 3rd party software was!? I was looking for something to use with my cricut, aside from the cricut software!



SCAL 2 works with the Cricut, but is no longer sold and I think any updates to the Cricut firmware will make it unusable (I have one machine I use for JUST SCAL and another that I use with the Cricut software).  SCAL 3 works with new machines.  Once my older machine dies, I'm leaning toward getting a Silhouette Cameo or an eCraft machine.  There's lots of threads over on the Scrapbooking board!  We'd love to meet you!


----------



## mickeysmyboy

morgansmom2000 said:


> SCAL 2 works with the Cricut, but is no longer sold and I think any updates to the Cricut firmware will make it unusable (I have one machine I use for JUST SCAL and another that I use with the Cricut software).  SCAL 3 works with new machines.  Once my older machine dies, I'm leaning toward getting a Silhouette Cameo or an eCraft machine.  There's lots of threads over on the Scrapbooking board!  We'd love to meet you!



I was looking at the silhouette! It seems like you can do a lot with it! Most of my scrapbooking is digital but I do a lot of paper crafts and stuff! I'll have to swing by the scrapbooking board! Thanks!


----------



## MermaidMama

GooniesAndy said:


> For our recent cruise, I made magnets for each room (mostly I gave 2 princesses and 1 Mickey):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pendants for the women and older girls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Mickey and Minnie ears for the younger kids:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't come up with something homemade for the men and older boys, so I gave the men Mickey-themed calendars or planners, or little Spanish-English dictionaries, and the older boys got either Disney word searches or movie candy. I also found a bunch of High School Musical things for one young man who I'd heard loved it. We had so much fun participating in this!



Hi Erin!

Wow!  I love the pendants and magnets.  Can you give me an idea of how you made the pendants?  Do you think my crafty 9y/o daughter could do it?

Thanks,
Susan


----------



## mammacaryn

Disneynanny said:


> We did the FE for the first time in the MV of the Fantasy. We were under the impression that the giver was suppose to be secret. We got a lot of FE gifts  with the givers name or business card. We're doing the FE on the Oct. Hawaii cruise.Do we include our name and cabin #? Thank you



Totally up to you.

I like to. I usually include a little note that says enjoy your vacation or something with our last name and city on it.


----------



## mmgrdg

When do FE groups usually pick up?? Think there's still hope for my July cruise??


----------



## hardingk

mmgrdg said:


> When do FE groups usually pick up?? Think there's still hope for my July cruise??



How many people are signed up?

On our Dream cruise last Sept 4th, I found it didn't pick up till June, around final payment.


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

Dream_2011 said:


> http://stores.ebay.com/ribbonandscraps
> This is the website



 their store is now empty


----------



## dolphingirl47

gerberdaisy1234 said:


> their store is now empty



It mentions on the bottom of the page that the store owner is currently away.

Corinna


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

dolphingirl47 said:


> It mentions on the bottom of the page that the store owner is currently away.
> 
> Corinna



Thank you I did not see that  Hope she is off on a Disney trip.


----------



## pixie*duster

My DD9 just made homemade luggage tags for each stateroom in our FE exchange.  We ordered the luggage tags from E-bay, and bought the paper and ribbon at Hobby Lobby.  I thought she did a great job and they turned out cute!  Just sorry that we didn't order enough extra to keep one for ourselves!


----------



## MissMeidak

They're fab! Your DD has done a brilliant job with those. Loving the diamante Mickey head


----------



## Dislaney4n6

pixie*duster said:


>



She can make my gifts anytime


----------



## morgansmom2000

Cute idea


----------



## pixie*duster

Thanks everyone!  She's pretty crafty, and had so much fun doing this.



Dislaney4n6 said:


> She can make my gifts anytime



She'd say sure, just as long as she could go on the cruise too!!


----------



## taximom00

pixie*duster said:


> My DD9 just made homemade luggage tags for each stateroom in our FE exchange.  We ordered the luggage tags from E-bay, and bought the paper and ribbon at Hobby Lobby.  I thought she did a great job and they turned out cute!  Just sorry that we didn't order enough extra to keep one for ourselves!



Very cute!  I've been looking for Disney ribbon.  Too bad we don't have a Hobby Lobby!  Your daughter did a great job!


----------



## pixie*duster

taximom00 said:


> Very cute!  I've been looking for Disney ribbon.  Too bad we don't have a Hobby Lobby!  Your daughter did a great job!



They also had some of the same ribbon at Wal-Mart in the craft section.


----------



## Dislaney4n6

pixie*duster said:


> Thanks everyone!  She's pretty crafty, and had so much fun doing this.
> 
> 
> 
> She'd say sure, just as long as she could go on the cruise too!!



I already have a 9yo going on my cruise.. don't know if I can handle 2!


----------



## LynneyPooh

pixie*duster said:


> They also had some of the same ribbon at Wal-Mart in the craft section.



I found some at wal-mart last night in the CLEARANCE section  so check there if not in the craft section.


----------



## schwabegooftroop

So this is part of what I am working on for our FE gift...

Bookmark/magnet with the song Brazzle Dazzle Day quote on it, beaded Mickey head charms, and a Bear Necessities emergency kit.

Had fun making everything even though I was overwhelmed at first. We ended up with 22 cabins in our group, so had to edit some of my ideas because of the cost and space, but happy with what we ended up with!
~amy






[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## dthogue

Disneynanny said:


> We did the FE for the first time in the MV of the Fantasy. We were under the impression that the giver was suppose to be secret. We got a lot of FE gifts  with the givers name or business card. We're doing the FE on the Oct. Hawaii cruise.Do we include our name and cabin #? Thank you



It is up to the individual - Our gifts are usually themed from our home town, we usually include a postcard with a note from our family.  Some people add their names others don't, there is not "set" rule - you whatever you are comfortable with.  Personally, we like to know who our gifts come from.


----------



## MBitting

Love the luggage tags, was actually looking for an idea for them. Great tip on getting them off of eBay.


----------



## taximom00

LynneyPooh said:


> I found some at wal-mart last night in the CLEARANCE section  so check there if not in the craft section.



Thanks!  I think I can swing by today on my way home from school!


----------



## MBitting

Would someone mind sharing with me, what are FE gifts?  I feel like I'm missing out on something exciting!!!!  We have already taken 2 Disney cruises and anticipate our next one to be in the spring of 2014.


----------



## LuvEeyore

Remember seeing the bags that look like something you might place your mail in it at home to organize the bills etc hanging from the Fish...  This is a Fish Extender.  
On the cruise meet thread this is usually organized...like a secret Santa.  You make gifts for everyone and place it in their bags and they do likewise.


----------



## MBitting

Oh wow, how cool!!  I'm new to DIS, so when we plan our next cruise there will be a thread that I can sub to and we can chit chat and someone will assign us a "secret santa" to have fun with during our cruise?  We just need to buy our FEs?


----------



## Disney Hot Mama

MBitting said:


> Oh wow, how cool!!  I'm new to DIS, so when we plan our next cruise there will be a thread that I can sub to and we can chit chat and someone will assign us a "secret santa" to have fun with during our cruise?  We just need to buy our FEs?



If you search the boards here you will find directions on how to make one, buy one on EBay or can modify something to be a FE.  Then there are also threads on what other people place in FE's , ideas for each age group etc.  These boards have been a great help for me as we are participating in our first FE group in June!


----------



## MBitting

Laurie thank you so much!!  I'm loving it!!!


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

MBitting said:


> Oh wow, how cool!!  I'm new to DIS, so when we plan our next cruise there will be a thread that I can sub to and we can chit chat and someone will assign us a "secret santa" to have fun with during our cruise?  We just need to buy our FEs?



Once you decide what cruise you are going on, go the the cruise meet thread and find your cruise date. You can talk to others going on your cruise. Hopefully you will have a group that wants to do FE. You can make or purchase the FE to hang outside your door. Make sure you check the size in the directions because the space is narrow. From your cruise thread you will have a list of cabins participating. Some people do one gift per person, some one per cabin, some several small gifts. They are usually passed out at your convenience, however some groups schedule certain days. It is awesome to come back to your room and find surprises!! So fun!! Our cruise is almost a year and a half away but we enjoyed it so much our last cruise that we are starting to make gifts now- sure hope we have a group that wants to do FE.


----------



## srauchbauer

with so much talk this weekend about good and bad FE's i thought i would bump this so people can see how much time, thought and energy go into Fe's gifts.


----------



## hardingk

srauchbauer said:


> with so much talk this weekend about good and bad FE's i thought i would bump this so people can see how much time, thought and energy go into Fe's gifts.



Bad FE's?? Oh no!!


----------



## mommy2jarod

FE gift for teenagers.....keychain
The rainbows keychains for the girls and the blue and red swirls are for the boys....
Paracord(mickey surplus) 7.99  100ft
Mickey Rings Fit Keychain (ebay)   
My time.....the fun of making them

Total cost per keychain....$1.25





[/url]
IMG_2230 by tpers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## hardingk

mommy2jarod said:


> The rainbows for the girls and the blue and red swirls are for the boys....
> Paracord(mickey surplus) 7.99  100ft
> Mickey Rings Fit Keychain (ebay)
> My time.....the fun of making them
> 
> Total cost per keychain....$1.25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/20740403@N07/7006612588/
> I cant figure out how to post picture so here is a link



Those are awesome!!


----------



## taximom00

mommy2jarod said:


> FE gift for teenagers.....keychain
> The rainbows keychains for the girls and the blue and red swirls are for the boys....
> Paracord(mickey surplus) 7.99  100ft
> Mickey Rings Fit Keychain (ebay)
> My time.....the fun of making them
> 
> Total cost per keychain....$1.25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> IMG_2230 by tpers, on Flickr[/IMG]



Those are great!  And yes, I agree, the fun of making them!  
In a past life, I was creative and had time for projects....current life, not so much!  However, I've been excited creating our FEs and while they aren't quite as amazing as all I've seen on this board, I think they are nice and I've had fun making them.  I think that is the spirit of the FE, isn't it?!


----------



## Disney Hot Mama

mommy2jarod said:


> FE gift for teenagers.....keychain
> The rainbows keychains for the girls and the blue and red swirls are for the boys....
> Paracord(mickey surplus) 7.99  100ft
> Mickey Rings Fit Keychain (ebay)
> My time.....the fun of making them
> 
> Total cost per keychain....$1.25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> IMG_2230 by tpers, on Flickr[/IMG]



Wish I was a teenager on your cruise.  These are great.  Do you have directions on how you made them.  I can be creative but need directions.  My son has been talking about these cords in Boy Scouts.


----------



## happytexasmom

mommy2jarod said:


> FE gift for teenagers.....keychain
> The rainbows keychains for the girls and the blue and red swirls are for the boys....
> Paracord(mickey surplus) 7.99  100ft
> Mickey Rings Fit Keychain (ebay)
> My time.....the fun of making them
> 
> Total cost per keychain....$1.25



I love these!!!


----------



## mommy2jarod

Disney Hot Mama said:


> Wish I was a teenager on your cruise.  These are great.  Do you have directions on how you made them.  I can be creative but need directions.  My son has been talking about these cords in Boy Scouts.



I watched a youtube video on paracord braclets...my first 2 were bad but I finally figured it out on the third one....the good thing is you can undo it and start again so there is no waste.
1. cut 16"-18" piece and burn the 2 ends together(that the center cord)
2. cut a 36" piece or (2) 18" if you want a 2 color....and watch the many video to show u how to do a cobra braid. 

I got the idea from my son who got a paracord braclet from boy scouts also.


----------



## MountainTigger

Thanks for all of the FE ideas!


----------



## stitchlovestink

cyluvsdisney said:


> I need some help. I was thinking as part of my FE gift I want to give every cabin a customized pillow case so they can have it signed. My question is, do I need to include pens? If so, what type of pens? Permanent markers? Fabric markers? Different colors? Or just black?





morgansmom2000 said:


> I would send Sharpies.  That's an awesome idea!



If you really want them to be the best, then you should use fabric markers.  I have pillow cases signed with sharpies and ones signed with fabric markers and the fabric markers "wear" MUCH better!!  JMHO  
Oh, and I 'think' that they look better with multiple colors.  You don't have to use a bunch of colors but two or three colors on a white pillow case looks SO much better than just Black.  Well at least IMO.


----------



## Dream_2011




----------



## Dream_2011

just open a facebook page to share picture and idea for fish extender
https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/167311023398247/


----------



## LemonPie

I am super excited. I showed my DH some of the FE gifts I had been working on today and he asked me where I bought them  I guess they have turned out good. I would tell you all but we don't sail until September (of next year). Ok  yes I am starting a little early maybe but it keeps the magic alive.


----------



## morgansmom2000

mommy2jarod said:


> FE gift for teenagers.....keychain
> The rainbows keychains for the girls and the blue and red swirls are for the boys....
> Paracord(mickey surplus) 7.99  100ft
> Mickey Rings Fit Keychain (ebay)
> My time.....the fun of making them
> 
> Total cost per keychain....$1.25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> IMG_2230 by tpers, on Flickr[/IMG]



These are really cool!  I may have to adapt this for my girl scout troop...Wonder if I can find trefoil rings...Thanks for the directions!


----------



## kdeans1010

Y'all are so creative. I wasn't thinking of doing anything then I looked at this thread. Would it be dumb if I made deck of card sized first aide kits? I'm graduating nursing school and figure that would be really practical (people on a ship with kids, clumsy people, drunk people, etc). Fit it with a couple Mickey bandaides, alcohol wipes, maybe some gauze? For scrapes really...


----------



## wltdsnyfan

kdeans1010 said:


> Y'all are so creative. I wasn't thinking of doing anything then I looked at this thread. Would it be dumb if I made deck of card sized first aide kits? I'm graduating nursing school and figure that would be really practical (people on a ship with kids, clumsy people, drunk people, etc). Fit it with a couple Mickey bandaides, alcohol wipes, maybe some gauze? For scrapes really...



Nothing wrong with that idea.  That would be nice to have.


----------



## morgansmom2000

kdeans1010 said:


> Y'all are so creative. I wasn't thinking of doing anything then I looked at this thread. Would it be dumb if I made deck of card sized first aide kits? I'm graduating nursing school and figure that would be really practical (people on a ship with kids, clumsy people, drunk people, etc). Fit it with a couple Mickey bandaides, alcohol wipes, maybe some gauze? For scrapes really...



I think it's a perfect idea!  Target has Mickey and Muppet band-aids right now!


----------



## taximom00

kdeans1010 said:


> Y'all are so creative. I wasn't thinking of doing anything then I looked at this thread. Would it be dumb if I made deck of card sized first aide kits? I'm graduating nursing school and figure that would be really practical (people on a ship with kids, clumsy people, drunk people, etc). Fit it with a couple Mickey bandaides, alcohol wipes, maybe some gauze? For scrapes really...



I think that's a great idea.


----------



## PrinceandPrincess

kdeans1010 said:


> Y'all are so creative. I wasn't thinking of doing anything then I looked at this thread. Would it be dumb if I made deck of card sized first aide kits? I'm graduating nursing school and figure that would be really practical (people on a ship with kids, clumsy people, drunk people, etc). Fit it with a couple Mickey bandaides, alcohol wipes, maybe some gauze? For scrapes really...



I did something like this for our first FE, I bought the 1.00 first aid kits that are in the travel size section of the pharmacy, and then I added pooh stickers and with a sharpie wrote Oh bother.  People seemed to really like them, they had commented on our meet thread after we got back.  You could get favor boxes at the craft store and dress them up with disney stickers, or quotes.  Watch for 1/2 off coupons for your local stores, (I have a Michael's and AC Moore)  and get a disney scrap book kit, you could use the paper stickers etc to make the little boxes personal.  Its really easy even for those who are craft challenged like me!  Good luck!

Kim


----------



## LemonPie

kdeans1010 said:


> Y'all are so creative. I wasn't thinking of doing anything then I looked at this thread. Would it be dumb if I made deck of card sized first aide kits? I'm graduating nursing school and figure that would be really practical (people on a ship with kids, clumsy people, drunk people, etc). Fit it with a couple Mickey bandaides, alcohol wipes, maybe some gauze? For scrapes really...



I think it is a great idea. I plan on doing something similar, an Alaskan shore excursion emergency kit with disney klenex, hand warmers, bug repelent wipes and maybe Life Saver candies or something. Still working on the details. And congratulations on nursing school. It is a challenge, having done it myself (16 years ago). Can't imagine it has gotten any easier.


----------



## dizneeat

PrinceandPrincess said:


> I did something like this for our first FE, I bought the 1.00 first aid kits that are in the travel size section of the pharmacy, and then I added pooh stickers and with a sharpie wrote Oh bother.  People seemed to really like them, they had commented on our meet thread after we got back.  You could get favor boxes at the craft store and dress them up with disney stickers, or quotes.  Watch for 1/2 off coupons for your local stores, (I have a Michael's and AC Moore)  and get a disney scrap book kit, you could use the paper stickers etc to make the little boxes personal.  Its really easy even for those who are craft challenged like me!  Good luck!
> 
> Kim



We still have yours! We had to refill them after some time, but they come in really handy!


----------



## PrinceandPrincess

dizneeat said:


> We still have yours! We had to refill them after some time, but they come in really handy!



Hi Karen!  

   To funny, I just thought of you today!  I used a tissue from my mickey holder!  My mom has actually made a few so far, she used them as gifts for Easter baskets!

Kim


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

mommy2jarod said:


> I watched a youtube video on paracord braclets...my first 2 were bad but I finally figured it out on the third one....the good thing is you can undo it and start again so there is no waste.
> 1. cut 16"-18" piece and burn the 2 ends together(that the center cord)
> 2. cut a 36" piece or (2) 18" if you want a 2 color....and watch the many video to show u how to do a cobra braid.
> 
> I got the idea from my son who got a paracord braclet from boy scouts also.



Do you remember which video was best and would you mind posting a link? Thanks


----------



## DisneyMouseHouse

taximom00 said:


> Those are great!  And yes, I agree, the fun of making them!
> In a past life, I was creative and had time for projects....current life, not so much!  However, I've been excited creating our FEs and while they aren't quite as amazing as all I've seen on this board, I think they are nice and I've had fun making them.  I think that is the spirit of the FE, isn't it?!



Yes, that is the EXACT spirit of FE - Rule #1 - HAVE FUN!

Glad to see someone else thinks so............


----------



## DisneyMouseHouse

kdeans1010 said:


> Y'all are so creative. I wasn't thinking of doing anything then I looked at this thread. Would it be dumb if I made deck of card sized first aide kits? I'm graduating nursing school and figure that would be really practical (people on a ship with kids, clumsy people, drunk people, etc). Fit it with a couple Mickey bandaides, alcohol wipes, maybe some gauze? For scrapes really...



That would be a very useful and thoughtful FE - I am sure plenty of us would appreciate it very much (I know I would!)

May I also say congrats on Nursing School - that's quite an accomplishment!


----------



## pequele

Dream_2011 said:


> just open a facebook page to share picture and idea for fish extender
> https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/167311023398247/



I requested an add! I'm going on my 1st DCL in May 2013 and would LOVE to do FE but had no idea about this door thing to hang! I even started my cruise thread last night. May 9, 2013 Dream 3 night Bahamian!


----------



## kdeans1010

Okay so I am glad I am not crazy. I just was thinking everyone had these ideas and when it comes to gift giving I am practical to a fault. And I have those Johnson and Johnson $0.99 first aide kits EVERYWHERE (I keep one in my car, one in my decon/emergency team bag, when I went on field trips teaching I carried one) because they're perfect sized and the case is hard and you can smack it around your purse and it survives. 

I was going to get those kits, add those black and white Mickey bandaides (those are so fun. I get them for myself and I feel like they're classic, but silly. And if I keep them in my house they're not boring, but not gender specific.), a couple sample packets of Aleve, and then something else. Then pre-cruise ship them in a box to my room. 

Glad I am not crazy.


----------



## DisneyMouseHouse

kdeans1010 said:


> Okay so I am glad I am not crazy. I just was thinking everyone had these ideas and when it comes to gift giving I am practical to a fault. And I have those Johnson and Johnson $0.99 first aide kits EVERYWHERE (I keep one in my car, one in my decon/emergency team bag, when I went on field trips teaching I carried one) because they're perfect sized and the case is hard and you can smack it around your purse and it survives.
> 
> I was going to get those kits, add those black and white Mickey bandaides (those are so fun. I get them for myself and I feel like they're classic, but silly. And if I keep them in my house they're not boring, but not gender specific.), a couple sample packets of Aleve, and then something else. Then pre-cruise ship them in a box to my room.
> 
> Glad I am not crazy.



Well, won't testify to the "not crazy" part  - just kidding, and sorry, could not resist a little teasing.....

You want to check with DCL about what they'll accept as shipment.  The Aleve might be an issue, so if you call them they can tell you if you would be able to send those with the Aleve already in them.   If not, you could carry on the Aleve and send the rest and quickly put them in the boxes before delivery.


----------



## srauchbauer

bumping up because this thread is GREAT


----------



## Tikifamily

I too am making first aid kits as one of my fe. After Easter I found large princess and cars "eggs". I plan to package in these becase they could live in a bag without getting smashed.

Thanks for the hand warmer idea. I can fit a couple of those in as well.


----------



## heidibilotti

All the ideas just keep getting better and better as I get more excited about our April 2013 cruise.  I am already stocking up on great fish extended items and looks like I will probably ship it all into port as I think I might go a bit overboard with my fe.  Thanks everyone for all the wonderful ideas you have shared.


----------



## LoriABil

Hi all! Always love the awesome ideas! I am hit or miss with the previous home-made thread, so I'm not sure if this has been done.  I am sailing on the June 9th Fantasy Western Caribbean sailing, so if you are in my group, don't peek! Okay, peek if you want 

These are what I made.  

Highlight to read the description!

They are towel clips, for the back of your deck or beach chair.  They are large clips (about 5 inches long) and each family will get a pair.  I wish I could have done 4 for each family, but there were about 30 rooms, and I am also doing necklaces for the women like on my last cruise.

So question: (without giving too much away)...matching or mix and match? I like matching myself, and I did one color up and one down so they looked fun.  Then I thought people could say, oh, we are the orange ones.  I am also including a card that explains what they are, and that they shouldn't be used to hog deck chairs, or I'm taking them back!


----------



## Cruise

LoriABil said:


> So question: (without giving too much away)...matching or mix and match? I like matching myself, and I did one color up and one down so they looked fun.  Then I thought people could say, oh, we are the orange ones.  I am also including a card that explains what they are, and that they shouldn't be used to hog deck chairs, or I'm taking them back!



Oh my gosh... too cute!!

I vote for matching.


----------



## morgansmom2000

Those are adorable, Lori!  I vote for matchy too!


----------



## hardingk

Super cute! Where did you get the clips from?


----------



## pjstevens

LoriABil said:


> Hi all! Always love the awesome ideas! I am hit or miss with the previous home-made thread, so I'm not sure if this has been done.  I am sailing on the June 9th Fantasy Western Caribbean sailing, so if you are in my group, don't peek! Okay, peek if you want
> 
> These are what I made.
> 
> Highlight to read the description!
> 
> They are towel clips, for the back of your deck or beach chair.  They are large clips (about 5 inches long) and each family will get a pair.  I wish I could have done 4 for each family, but there were about 30 rooms, and I am also doing necklaces for the women like on my last cruise.
> 
> So question: (without giving too much away)...matching or mix and match? I like matching myself, and I did one color up and one down so they looked fun.  Then I thought people could say, oh, we are the orange ones.  I am also including a card that explains what they are, and that they shouldn't be used to hog deck chairs, or I'm taking them back!



these are adorable!  Where did you get the little flip flops?


----------



## kdeans1010

Tikifamily said:


> I too am making first aid kits as one of my fe. After Easter I found large princess and cars "eggs". I plan to package in these becase they could live in a bag without getting smashed.
> 
> Thanks for the hand warmer idea. I can fit a couple of those in as well.


See you're going all homemade. I was going to do one of those premade kits (I keep the dollar ones you can get at Target everywhere. They're so practical, they have a hard case so you can't break it really, and they're the perfect size. Like seriously I am under the impression that if I do more than a cut or scrape I'm going to the ER. So I don't need the whole giant kit) and add to it.

But then I saw something from Martha Stewart that I adore... I don't know practical is best.



DisneyMouseHouse said:


> Well, won't testify to the "not crazy" part  - just kidding, and sorry, could not resist a little teasing.....



I've know that since I was 7 years old... I was always the kid that was kinda' nutty.


----------



## LoriABil

hardingk said:


> Super cute! Where did you get the clips from?



I got the clips at the dollar tree; they were with the laundry stuff. They came 6 in a bag. The flip flops are actually key chains. They are rubber instead of foam, so I thought they'd hold up better. I got them at Party City, but I thought I saw some similar on Oriental Trading company.


----------



## Lynne G

I found the mickey ribbon at walmart.


----------



## lbgraves

golfnsuch said:


>



Thank you SO MUCH for this fabulous FE gift!  The kids tried to claim it but I wouldn't let them touch it.  LOVE it!!!


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

We returned last week from our wonderful Dream cruise.  I went a little overboard making FE gifts.  So here they are:
I made these frames for each family:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These are the necklaces I made for the women (they have hidden mickeys in them but you can't see that very well):
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These are the necklaces I made for the girls.  I tried to give them their first initial with their favorite princess or character:





I also made a post it note holder for each family and a matching Mickey pen:





I also gave each of the boys a plastic sword for pirate night and the men...well the men received this:





It was so much fun giving gifts and coming "home" to our cabin to find goodies in the FE!  I highly encourage everyone to participate if they can.


----------



## disneynme

I am getting some last minute FE gifts together now.  We just formed our group for next week's sailing.  I don't even have the full list yet.

For young girls I have Little Mermaid activity kits and a Princess pen.  For older girls, so far I have nail polish with lip balm and possibly some locker magnets.  I don't have any ideas for Moms/Grandmas. For Dads/Grandpas I think I'll put together a little packet with the Starbucks Vias and maybe some chocolate covered espresso beans.  I had thought about a little thing of Khalua, but I am worried about leaving that in the halls and getting into the wrong hands (teenagers).  What do you think?  For teenage boys, I found a thing that you can wrap your earbuds around and clip to your keychain or just use to keep your earbuds from tangling.  I would pair it with some theatre candy or gum.

How does all that sound?  I would love to make some homemade gifts, but there just isn't time.  I hope no one on our sailing is reading this.


----------



## happytexasmom

KarlaG4Kids said:


> We returned last week from our wonderful Dream cruise.  I went a little overboard making FE gifts.  So here they are:
> I made these frames for each family
> 
> These are the necklaces I made for the women (they have hidden mickeys in them but you can't see that very well
> 
> These are the necklaces I made for the girls.  I tried to give them their first initial with their favorite princess or character:
> [
> It was so much fun giving gifts and coming "home" to our cabin to find goodies in the FE!  I highly encourage everyone to participate if they can.



I love all ur ideas, so cute!!


----------



## mommy2jarod

[/url]


gerberdaisy1234 said:


> Do you remember which video was best and would you mind posting a link? Thanks


Here is a good video, I didn't use a jig....just held it to make it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLV7rw76UP0


----------



## taximom00

KarlaG4Kids said:


> We returned last week from our wonderful Dream cruise.  I went a little overboard making FE gifts.  So here they are:
> I made these frames for each family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the necklaces I made for the women (they have hidden mickeys in them but you can't see that very well):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the necklaces I made for the girls.  I tried to give them their first initial with their favorite princess or character:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a post it note holder for each family and a matching Mickey pen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also gave each of the boys a plastic sword for pirate night and the men...well the men received this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was so much fun giving gifts and coming "home" to our cabin to find goodies in the FE!  I highly encourage everyone to participate if they can.


 
Your gifts are all beautiful!
Do you have the link for the supplier of the ribbon cords?
Also, did you make the letter designs yourself for the necklaces or did you find them on line?  If you have that link I would appreciate it, too!
Thanks!


----------



## hardingk

KarlaG4Kids said:


> I also made a post it note holder for each family and a matching Mickey pen:



Everything is awesome! Can I ask how you did the pens? I have tried to do the same, but the paper always crinkles or twists on me when I tried to slide it in!


----------



## hbg4

KarlaG4Kids said:


> We returned last week from our wonderful Dream cruise.  I went a little overboard making FE gifts.  So here they are:
> I made these .....
> I also made .....
> 
> I also gave....




You are so thoughtful. I always appreciate the handmade gifts. Your FE group was very fortunate to get so many wonderful  gifts from you.


----------



## Dislaney4n6

hardingk said:


> Everything is awesome! Can I ask how you did the pens? I have tried to do the same, but the paper always crinkles or twists on me when I tried to slide it in!



I made the pens for my gift. I wrapped the paper very TIGHT around the ink barrel. Slid it in carefully. Then I used the ink barrel to smooth it out a bit. Definitely took a little trial and error, but finally got it to work. I also tried to get the cut/opening part lined up w/ the pen info so it was 'hidden' a bit. HTH


----------



## socababy

Now tht my two latest cruises are over, I can post what I made.  Bewteen the 2 cruises, I had about 50 cabins to deliver to.  My original inspiration was the fact that Hawaii was going to be a 15 night cruise and I thoght maybe some poeple could use some games if they had down time in their rooms!

I hand pianted (not so well on some) mickey heads on the side of the dice with 1 dot, decorated the dice holder and then included some games along with balnk paper that could be played with the dice.  I also made pens to match.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMelanie

These FE gifts that ya'll did are fabulous. I would have loved to be on your cruise


----------



## lynngirl

Hi I will be sailing on the Disney Dream this October and would love to be part of the Fish Extender fun, how do I find out how to do it and what  its all about and who participates??? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Rather Be At WDW

socababy said:


> Now tht my two latest cruises are over, I can post what I made.  Bewteen the 2 cruises, I had about 50 cabins to deliver to.  My original inspiration was the fact that Hawaii was going to be a 15 night cruise and I thoght maybe some poeple could use some games if they had down time in their rooms!
> 
> I hand pianted (not so well on some) mickey heads on the side of the dice with 1 dot, decorated the dice holder and then included some games along with balnk paper that could be played with the dice.  I also made pens to match.



So cute, clever and unique!


----------



## elderfam

Post #27

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1219607&page=2

I do not not mind the interfacing showing on the back of my FE.  If you want one that is more finished , then you would cut 2 back pieces, iron the interface on one...place right sides together ...baste ...turn inside out and finish per the instructions.

I would also note...I have found that a stitch at the top of the pleats, keeps it looking neat and still holds everything your fellow crafty shipmates will put in it!


----------



## hbg4

lynngirl said:


> Hi I will be sailing on the Disney Dream this October and would love to be part of the Fish Extender fun, how do I find out how to do it and what  its all about and who participates??? Thanks for your help.



You should go to the main index page. Click on Disney cruise Line forum, then onto Disney cruise meets, then scroll down to find your Dream 2012 meet group. Once you have found them, you can either read through all posts to see if a FE group has been started, or post the FE question that you would like to join.
 Best to do it early before the group closes. Good luck.


----------



## TinaRN

socababy said:


> Now tht my two latest cruises are over, I can post what I made.  Bewteen the 2 cruises, I had about 50 cabins to deliver to.  My original inspiration was the fact that Hawaii was going to be a 15 night cruise and I thoght maybe some poeple could use some games if they had down time in their rooms!
> 
> I hand pianted (not so well on some) mickey heads on the side of the dice with 1 dot, decorated the dice holder and then included some games along with balnk paper that could be played with the dice.  I also made pens to match.



I HAVE TO SAY these are my* FAVORITE* FE gifts EVER!  What ADORABLE yet useful gifts!  Your cruise mates were very lucky to get your gifts!


----------



## DisneyTerz

socababy...that was a fantastic idea!  Love the games and what you did with it!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tebi73

Dream_2011 said:


> great FE, hust a question about the cd did you make your oen Music or this cd is the one the it was sent to you many year with the ship music, i have the cd that castaway member senf and i was thinking male copy and handle them out. but my DH ssid that is ilegal.that cd is hard to find


Sorry - I just saw this question.  I made my own CD with music that I had downloaded previously.  My husband prints the CD/DVD's for our church, so we have a really great CD printer, so that's where the labels came from.


----------



## tebi73

ranidayz said:


> I want to know how you made your ticker with your pictures!


I designed the graphic myself & just uploaded it onto one of the ticker programs.


----------



## noahsmom

mommy2jarod said:


> [/url]
> 
> Here is a good video, I didn't use a jig....just held it to make it.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLV7rw76UP0



How did you get two loops? I've watched countless videos and haven't seen any that end up with double loops. I'm clueless...


----------



## mommy2jarod

noahsmom said:


> How did you get two loops? I've watched countless videos and haven't seen any that end up with double loops. I'm clueless...



Yea, I didnt like the tied knot on the bottom like the braclets show so I figured out this way....

Take the cut 16"-18" piece and burn the 2 ends together which makes the center cord

Take one end and push the white thread in a little and kinda open the end....now on the other thread end burn that end and when its hot enough, you slide it into the other end....then I burn the two end together

I put the burned end into the middle so when I do the cobra braid it covers the burned end.


----------



## socababy

TinaRN said:


> I HAVE TO SAY these are my* FAVORITE* FE gifts EVER!  What ADORABLE yet useful gifts!  Your cruise mates were very lucky to get your gifts!



What a sweet compliment!!  I had a lot of fun making them and I hope everyone enjoyed them!!  I'd like to maybe do them on a future cruise but I think it will depend on how many cabins I end up having and whether or not I am flying.


----------



## socababy

DisneyTerz said:


> socababy...that was a fantastic idea!  Love the games and what you did with it!  Thanks for sharing!



Thank you!!


----------



## iloverags2

Now that we are back from our cruise, I will post the gifts I made (for adults - I ran out of creativity by the time I got to the kids gifts...they received princess/B&BW swag for the girls and pirate swag for the boys!).

I made the notepad holders from wood pieces I bought at A.C. Moore Crafts, painted them the same color as the DCL wrapping/tissue paper I had which was decoupaged onto the painted board, added a giant clip, and then added a Mickey head scrapbook piece (also from the craft store) to the clip.  The post-it notes were ordered from Vistaprint (they have the ship name, date of cruise, and port calls on them).  The post cards I gave everyone (adults and children) have a photo of Mickey that I took during my May 2008 cruise...I added a bit of wording to the bottom of the photo ("Hello from the Disney Magic").  On the back of the post cards I added the date of our cruise along with the port calls.  Post cards were also ordered from Vistaprint.  (I did not make the Florida Key Lime Coconut Patties!   )


----------



## SeaSpray

My cruise is this week!  I ordered sticky notes from Vistaprint too.  Here's what they look like:






I also am having maple candy made at the maple syrup farm in our town (it comes professionally packaged and sealed from them), I also ordered customized pencils for everyone, plus bracelets, necklaces, and activity books/crayons for the younger kids.  

I was going to make pictures frames and I had bought the items to make them, but due to health problems I wasn't able to get them done.  Even though I didn't use the materials for the picture frames or make home-made gifts, I still wanted to put together (IMHO) a nice gift bag for each cabin. 

I'm one of those people who will appreciate any gift at all, no matter whether home-made or bought, etc.


----------



## jonesm117

Where did you find the ribbon for this?


----------



## hardingk

SeaSpray said:


> My cruise is this week!  I ordered sticky notes from Vistaprint too.  Here's what they look like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also am having maple candy made at the maple syrup farm in our town (it comes professionally packaged and sealed from them), I also ordered customized pencils for everyone, plus bracelets, necklaces, and activity books/crayons for the younger kids.
> 
> I was going to make pictures frames and I had bought the items to make them, but due to health problems I wasn't able to get them done.  Even though I didn't use the materials for the picture frames or make home-made gifts, I still wanted to put together (IMHO) a nice gift bag for each cabin.
> 
> I'm one of those people who will appreciate any gift at all, no matter whether home-made or bought, etc.



Super cute idea! Does Vista Print have coupons? I'm looking to make invitations for DD's birthday!


----------



## SeaSpray

hardingk said:


> Super cute idea! Does Vista Print have coupons? I'm looking to make invitations for DD's birthday!





Try going to their website and signing up for their newsletter; then you should get emails with offers for free shipping and/or a percentage off your order.  I was able to get free shipping on my order from one of their emails.


----------



## dolphingirl47

LoriABil said:


> Hi all! Always love the awesome ideas! I am hit or miss with the previous home-made thread, so I'm not sure if this has been done.  I am sailing on the June 9th Fantasy Western Caribbean sailing, so if you are in my group, don't peek! Okay, peek if you want
> 
> These are what I made.
> 
> Highlight to read the description!
> 
> They are towel clips, for the back of your deck or beach chair.  They are large clips (about 5 inches long) and each family will get a pair.  I wish I could have done 4 for each family, but there were about 30 rooms, and I am also doing necklaces for the women like on my last cruise.
> 
> So question: (without giving too much away)...matching or mix and match? I like matching myself, and I did one color up and one down so they looked fun.  Then I thought people could say, oh, we are the orange ones.  I am also including a card that explains what they are, and that they shouldn't be used to hog deck chairs, or I'm taking them back!



They are so cute. I think I would prefer the mix and match option.



socababy said:


> Now tht my two latest cruises are over, I can post what I made.  Bewteen the 2 cruises, I had about 50 cabins to deliver to.  My original inspiration was the fact that Hawaii was going to be a 15 night cruise and I thoght maybe some poeple could use some games if they had down time in their rooms!
> 
> I hand pianted (not so well on some) mickey heads on the side of the dice with 1 dot, decorated the dice holder and then included some games along with balnk paper that could be played with the dice.  I also made pens to match.



We absolutely loved ours.

Corinna


----------



## dolphingirl47

I promised that I would post photos of my Fish Extender gifts once I am back from my cruise. Here they are. Those are the gifts for people who were only doing one group:









































For the girls:











For the boys:
















For the men:






Corinna


----------



## dolphingirl47

Here are the gifts that I also gave to people doing multiple groups:

For everybody:











For the men:


























For men and boys:






I also did Pirate bottle cap carabiners, but forgot to take photos of those.

For boys and girls:






For girls:











For women:





















For women and girls:































Corinna


----------



## dolphingirl47

Those were for the two boys that were in all groups and were made with our cruise fabric by a seller on Etsy:











And those I just bought in the store for the kids doing all groups:






Corinna


----------



## hardingk

Corinna, that fabric is awesome!! How did they make it?!


----------



## dolphingirl47

hardingk said:


> Corinna, that fabric is awesome!! How did they make it?!



This was ordered from a company that makes custom Hawaiian shirts. We ordered a bunch of shirts in this fabric on our cruise meet thread and people also had the option to just order some fabric.

Corinna


----------



## Dream_2011

Come and enjoy us on Facebook and share your picture and idea for the Fish Extender
https://www.facebook.com/login.php?next=https://www.facebook.com/groups/167311023398247/


----------



## Keurigirl

dolphingirl47 said:


> This was ordered from a company that makes custom Hawaiian shirts. We ordered a bunch of shirts in this fabric on our cruise meet thread and people also had the option to just order some fabric.
> 
> Corinna



What company???


----------



## dolphingirl47

Keurigirl said:


> What company???



Unfortunately I do not know. The ordering process was handled by somebody else on our cruise meet thread.

Corinna


----------



## kdeans1010

I really like that crayon keeper. As a grown up, I still color (when I'm stressed out my crayons are out with a coloring book.), so I've been looking at those crayon keepers as something simple to sew up for FEs.


----------



## sewsweet

Great ideas everyone! Too many to quote pictures! 

I really need to get some of these down for future trips. 

I have mine all done for our trip in June, but I don't want to post anything (like most) till I get back.

Can't wait!!!


----------



## happytexasmom

I love the stitch key chains


----------



## cinda65

These barrettes, etc., are gorgeous!  Are the flowers clay?


----------



## PixieMom712

iloverags2 said:


> Now that we are back from our cruise, I will post the gifts I made (for adults - I ran out of creativity by the time I got to the kids gifts...they received princess/B&BW swag for the girls and pirate swag for the boys!).
> 
> I made the notepad holders from wood pieces I bought at A.C. Moore Crafts, painted them the same color as the DCL wrapping/tissue paper I had which was decoupaged onto the painted board, added a giant clip, and then added a Mickey head scrapbook piece (also from the craft store) to the clip.  The post-it notes were ordered from Vistaprint (they have the ship name, date of cruise, and port calls on them).  The post cards I gave everyone (adults and children) have a photo of Mickey that I took during my May 2008 cruise...I added a bit of wording to the bottom of the photo ("Hello from the Disney Magic").  On the back of the post cards I added the date of our cruise along with the port calls.  Post cards were also ordered from Vistaprint.  (I did not make the Florida Key Lime Coconut Patties!   )



I squealed about the post it note pad - it is SO CUTE and is proudly displayed at home now. I had to save one postcard for my scrap book too. Your gifts were AWESOME and I know we all really appreciated your coordinating efforts!


----------



## dolphingirl47

cinda65 said:


> These barrettes, etc., are gorgeous!  Are the flowers clay?



They are Fimo.

Corinna


----------



## Disneysince1982

dolphingirl47, 
I love all of the items that you made.  They are gorgeous.    What size swivel hooks did you use?  
Thanks, Barbara


----------



## dolphingirl47

They are 22x10mm.

Corinna


----------



## Disneysince1982

Thanks for the size.  I have been looking at swivel hooks on ebay (for fe gifts) and wasn't sure what size to get.  Yours look just perfect.
Thanks again, Barbara


----------



## GhostlyHitchhiker

Dolphingirl47, those are some of the most beautiful gifts I've seen to date. I'm going to show all the clay/Fimo stuff to my daughter and she's going to be jealous. 

Very nice job!


----------



## wheelerkidz3

for those of you who have done the coaster post it note holders....where did you buy the sticky notes from? we have alot of cabins in our exchange, and i'm thinking that i'd maybe like to attempt to make these...but not sure about the cheapest place to buy a lot of sticky notes!


----------



## hardingk

wheelerkidz3 said:


> for those of you who have done the coaster post it note holders....where did you buy the sticky notes from? we have alot of cabins in our exchange, and i'm thinking that i'd maybe like to attempt to make these...but not sure about the cheapest place to buy a lot of sticky notes!



If its ok to use square shaped post-its, Staples has them on sale this week in their dollar deals. I think its 15 pads 3x3 for $5!


----------



## wheelerkidz3

hardingk said:


> If its ok to use square shaped post-its, Staples has them on sale this week in their dollar deals. I think its 15 pads 3x3 for $5!



thanks!!


----------



## Dislaney4n6

wheelerkidz3 said:


> for those of you who have done the coaster post it note holders....where did you buy the sticky notes from? we have alot of cabins in our exchange, and i'm thinking that i'd maybe like to attempt to make these...but not sure about the cheapest place to buy a lot of sticky notes!



lakeside.com has some too. Not sure how much they are but I remember seeing them there too. Mine are the staples variety. The actual "Post it" brand would be too costly!


----------



## Disneyelf10

wheelerkidz3 said:


> for those of you who have done the coaster post it note holders....where did you buy the sticky notes from? we have alot of cabins in our exchange, and i'm thinking that i'd maybe like to attempt to make these...but not sure about the cheapest place to buy a lot of sticky notes!



I made these for my FE gift in March, I went to Joann Fabrics w/ a coupon and got them 1/2 price. They were 6 for $3.50 or so?

You can usually find the coupons online if you don't already get them.


----------



## taximom00

KarlaG4Kids said:


> We returned last week from our wonderful Dream cruise.  I went a little overboard making FE gifts.  So here they are:
> I made these frames for each family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the necklaces I made for the women (they have hidden mickeys in them but you can't see that very well):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the necklaces I made for the girls.  I tried to give them their first initial with their favorite princess or character:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a post it note holder for each family and a matching Mickey pen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also gave each of the boys a plastic sword for pirate night and the men...well the men received this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was so much fun giving gifts and coming "home" to our cabin to find goodies in the FE!  I highly encourage everyone to participate if they can.



How did you get the post it's to stay on without drooping down?!  I tried one and the pad seemed like it was going to fall right off!


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

I used the double sided take and used 3-4 strips of the tape.  I did have the post it notes on when I packed them and when I got to the ship some of the post-it-notes were coming off.  Luckily I had the tape with me.


----------



## mommy2jarod

Our dollar store has a 4pk for $1.00


----------



## iloverags2

PixieMom712 said:


> I squealed about the post it note pad - it is SO CUTE and is proudly displayed at home now. I had to save one postcard for my scrap book too. Your gifts were AWESOME and I know we all really appreciated your coordinating efforts!



So glad you liked them!  I know what you mean about the postcards.  There were a few left that I sent to folks back home...had to contain myself so I would have a couple left for scrapbooking!


----------



## queenbee99

I made fleece scarves for our FE gifts on our Alaskan cruise.


----------



## WhitGB

dolphingirl47 said:


> They are Fimo.
> 
> Corinna




Dolphingirl47

I love the Fimo mickey heads.  How did you go about "creating" the perfect shaped (and size) head for the hair clips and pins?  We have a ton of girls on our upcoming cruise and I would love to try this.  Was it a mold? 

TIA


----------



## dolphingirl47

WhitGB said:


> Dolphingirl47
> 
> I love the Fimo mickey heads.  How did you go about "creating" the perfect shaped (and size) head for the hair clips and pins?  We have a ton of girls on our upcoming cruise and I would love to try this.  Was it a mold?
> 
> TIA



Do you mean the lime green Mickey heads? They are not Fimo, but resin and were bought from a scrapbooking supplies Ebay store.

Corinna


----------



## Lexa

dolphingirl47 said:


> I promised that I would post photos of my Fish Extender gifts once I am back from my cruise. Here they are. Those are the gifts for people who were only doing one group:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the girls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the boys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the men:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corinna



Corinna...we just LOVED your gifts....FE and others. Thank you!


----------



## Lexa

Ladies....can one of you can point me in right direction? I was looking for those Hidden Mickey images and was asking here on boards and got nowhere. If someone has them and willing to share, please let me know....I might use them on future cruises.

Thank you!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Lexa said:


> Ladies....can one of you can point me in right direction? I was looking for those Hidden Mickey images and was asking here on boards and got nowhere. If someone has them and willing to share, please let me know....I might use them on future cruises.
> 
> Thank you!



I have them and just emailed them to you.

Corinna


----------



## Lexa

socababy said:


> Now tht my two latest cruises are over, I can post what I made.  Bewteen the 2 cruises, I had about 50 cabins to deliver to.  My original inspiration was the fact that Hawaii was going to be a 15 night cruise and I thoght maybe some poeple could use some games if they had down time in their rooms!
> 
> I hand pianted (not so well on some) mickey heads on the side of the dice with 1 dot, decorated the dice holder and then included some games along with balnk paper that could be played with the dice.  I also made pens to match.



We loved your gifts too...very creative. Thank you!


----------



## WhitGB

dolphingirl47 said:


> Do you mean the lime green Mickey heads? They are not Fimo, but resin and were bought from a scrapbooking supplies Ebay store.
> 
> Corinna




Yes, the lime green ones.  Post #243, first picture.  Sorry, did not want to repost the entire thing.  If I can purchase the heads already made, you made my day!

Do you still have the name of the ebay seller you could PM me?

Thanks!


----------



## dolphingirl47

WhitGB said:


> Yes, the lime green ones.  Post #243, first picture.  Sorry, did not want to repost the entire thing.  If I can purchase the heads already made, you made my day!
> 
> Do you still have the name of the ebay seller you could PM me?
> 
> Thanks!



PM with link on its way. They also have all kinds of other colours, but the lime green just tickled me because of the DIS connection.

Corinna


----------



## Cptjackandcrew

queenbee99 said:


> I made fleece scarves for our FE gifts on our Alaskan cruise.



That is so clever! Have a great cruise.


----------



## disney debi

bump


----------



## cruisinwithmaandpa

TinaRN said:


> I HAVE TO SAY these are my* FAVORITE* FE gifts EVER!  What ADORABLE yet useful gifts!  Your cruise mates were very lucky to get your gifts!




I hope you don't mind if I steal your idea.  I am going to make these into stocking stuffers for Christmas for my family.  I will have to incorporate a non Disney theme.


----------



## alikat99

Here were our FE gifts from our recent Fantasy Western.  I made frames with Disney "subway art" words and bookmarks for the kids with treats.


----------



## blaken09

golfnsuch said:


> Hi there.  Wow! It sounds like there will be a lot of key fobs going into FE's this year.
> 
> Here are the suppliers I used:
> Ribbon - eBay: ribbon-scraps
> Mouse split ring - eBay: wholesale-charm
> Hardware & Webbing - sewphisticated stitcher or discount embroidery blanks
> 
> As for tools, I started using pliers with a washcloth to protect the hardware from being scratched.  Then I found a flat jaw welding clamp from Harbor Freight Tools which worked just as well.
> 
> Have fun!
> Elizabeth



I'm not crafty whatsoever and was curious if there's anyone I could buy one of these from you already made? My cruise is the 30th of this month...I'm also a CM and would love to have this to show off all the time!


----------



## LindaBabe

Lexa - LOVED our key chains - so cute.  Socababy - that was a FUN idea.  (Yes, we played it.)  We know we're in for a treat when DolphinGirl47 is on our cruise - she always gives lovely things.


----------



## socababy

LindaBabe said:


> Lexa - LOVED our key chains - so cute.  Socababy - that was a FUN idea.  (Yes, we played it.)  We know we're in for a treat when DolphinGirl47 is on our cruise - she always gives lovely things.



That's great to hear Linda!  I'm glad to hear at least one person put it to good use!  I thought it was a good idea gievn the length of the cruise.  I'm thinking about doing the same for the PC cruise minus the dice cup.  I had to bring a small rolling suitcase just for the dice cups.  I organized everything once I was onboard.  Since I have to fly home for the PC cruise, I want to limit bags!


----------



## TinaRN

alikat99 said:


> Here were our FE gifts from our recent Fantasy Western.  I made frames with Disney "subway art" words and bookmarks for the kids with treats.



We received your gifts and love them!  Thanks, Amy!


----------



## Susiesark

alikat99 said:


> Here were our FE gifts from our recent Fantasy Western.  I made frames with Disney "subway art" words and bookmarks for the kids with treats.


Did you design the subway art yourself? I'd love to see a close up of the design.


----------



## mrp4352

My picture didn't come out well, sorry!  But Mom and I gave out handwarmers and hot chocolate mix (something to warm you inside and out!) and we also gave gummy bears that were supposed to have a note saying "now you can tell everyone you saw bears on your cruise", but the notes didn't get made.  Somehow the last two weeks before the cruise were a blur!


----------



## taximom00

mrp4352 said:


> My picture didn't come out well, sorry!  But Mom and I gave out handwarmers and hot chocolate mix (something to warm you inside and out!) and we also gave gummy bears that were supposed to have a note saying "now you can tell everyone you saw bears on your cruise", but the notes didn't get made.  Somehow the last two weeks before the cruise were a blur!



Both sound very cute!  I'll have to keep it in mind if we cruise to Alaska next!  What do you mean by handwarmers?  The things in the foil packets that you put in mittens to keepwarm? 

Really great idea and notes!


----------



## ascardino

disneynme said:


> I am getting some last minute FE gifts together now.  We just formed our group for next week's sailing.  I don't even have the full list yet.
> 
> For young girls I have Little Mermaid activity kits and a Princess pen.  For older girls, so far I have nail polish with lip balm and possibly some locker magnets.  I don't have any ideas for Moms/Grandmas. For Dads/Grandpas I think I'll put together a little packet with the Starbucks Vias and maybe some chocolate covered espresso beans.  I had thought about a little thing of Khalua, but I am worried about leaving that in the halls and getting into the wrong hands (teenagers).  What do you think?  For teenage boys, I found a thing that you can wrap your earbuds around and clip to your keychain or just use to keep your earbuds from tangling.  I would pair it with some theatre candy or gum.
> 
> How does all that sound?  I would love to make some homemade gifts, but there just isn't time.  I hope no one on our sailing is reading this.



I am in the same position as you!  I just joined a FE group that we just formed for a cruise that leaves in a little over two weeks.  I love your ideas and may try to "copy" them!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pixie*duster

DD and I got the idea to make something special for the girls on our cruise that would be bringing their Amercan Girl dolls along.  I found the directions on Pinterest to make doll sized Minnie Ears!






I had so much fun making these, that I decided to make little autograph book bags for the dolls as well.






If you're on our July 29th Dream cruise shhhhh...don't tell the DDs!!


----------



## hardingk

pixie*duster said:


> DD and I got the idea to make something special for the girls on our cruise that would be bringing their Amercan Girl dolls along.  I found the directions on Pinterest to make doll sized Minnie Ears!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had so much fun making these, that I decided to make little autograph book bags for the dolls as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're on our July 29th Dream cruise shhhhh...don't tell the DDs!!


Those are super cute!!


----------



## taximom00

pixie*duster said:


> DD and I got the idea to make something special for the girls on our cruise that would be bringing their Amercan Girl dolls along.  I found the directions on Pinterest to make doll sized Minnie Ears!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had so much fun making these, that I decided to make little autograph book bags for the dolls as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're on our July 29th Dream cruise shhhhh...don't tell the DDs!!



Those are so sweet!


----------



## Rather Be At WDW

pixie*duster said:


> DD and I got the idea to make something special for the girls on our cruise that would be bringing their Amercan Girl dolls along.  I found the directions on Pinterest to make doll sized Minnie Ears!
> 
> I had so much fun making these, that I decided to make little autograph book bags for the dolls as well.
> 
> If you're on our July 29th Dream cruise shhhhh...don't tell the DDs!!



What a great idea!  Very original.


----------



## RaglanRoad

On our Hawaii cruise we made sand bottles. We wanted something light weight for those flying and something a little different than I've seen. We had stickers made up to put on the bottles and found some Aloha ribbon for decoration. The inside we just rolled up a piece of paper that said to place your hawaiian sand inside. We thought the rolled piece of paper inside made it look like it was a message in a bottle and looked cute.





We also had a coupon for free business cards so made up those with a little saying on them and the details about the cruise listed on the front. On the back we put our names and our stateroom number. We hole punched the cards and added them by attaching to the ribbon when we tied the ribbon on.


----------



## Susiesark

RaglanRoad said:


> On our Hawaii cruise we made sand bottles. We wanted something light weight for those flying and something a little different than I've seen. We had stickers made up to put on the bottles and found some Aloha ribbon for decoration. The inside we just rolled up a piece of paper that said to place your hawaiian sand inside. We thought the rolled piece of paper inside made it look like it was a message in a bottle and looked cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Very cute.  Where did you get the tiny bottles? Was this a family gift?


----------



## taximom00

RaglanRoad said:


> On our Hawaii cruise we made sand bottles. We wanted something light weight for those flying and something a little different than I've seen. We had stickers made up to put on the bottles and found some Aloha ribbon for decoration. The inside we just rolled up a piece of paper that said to place your hawaiian sand inside. We thought the rolled piece of paper inside made it look like it was a message in a bottle and looked cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also had a coupon for free business cards so made up those with a little saying on them and the details about the cruise listed on the front. On the back we put our names and our stateroom number. We hole punched the cards and added them by attaching to the ribbon when we tied the ribbon on.


Great idea!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMelanie

pixieduster and raglandroad,
Those FE gifts are so cool and original. Great creativity!


----------



## RaglanRoad

Susiesark said:


> Very cute.  Where did you get the tiny bottles? Was this a family gift?



We did give these as a family gift then we also gave something for the kids and the adults separately. The bottles we got from S&S Worldwide and ordered them on the internet. They come in 24 packs and include the cork. They have sales all the time. The stickers we ordered from Vista Print and they were on sale also. 
After we put these together I was happy with how they came out and wondered why I never thought of that before lol


----------



## Fivepin

wheelerkidz3 said:


> for those of you who have done the coaster post it note holders....where did you buy the sticky notes from? we have alot of cabins in our exchange, and i'm thinking that i'd maybe like to attempt to make these...but not sure about the cheapest place to buy a lot of sticky notes!



I actually got the post it brand from Costco.  Don't remember the price but there were 24 in apack, very reasonable price because I bought them.  I know how pricey they are in the stores.  These had 100 sheets per pad so I divided them into 50's.  I had 75 or so cabins for the MV of the Fantasy.


----------



## mmgrdg

ascardino said:


> I am in the same position as you!  I just joined a FE group that we just formed for a cruise that leaves in a little over two weeks.



This gives me a little hope for our July cruise... I've been buying and collecting FE stuff for about 6 months, and we still don't (and probably won't) even have a group.     Not sure what I'm going to do with all of this stuff...probably just donate it at Christmas-time.   Oh well...    Glad it's working out for you...better late than never!!


----------



## Fivepin

mmgrdg said:


> This gives me a little hope for our July cruise... I've been buying and collecting FE stuff for about 6 months, and we still don't (and probably won't) even have a group.     Not sure what I'm going to do with all of this stuff...probably just donate it at Christmas-time.   Oh well...    Glad it's working out for you...better late than never!!



What cruise are you on in July?


----------



## mmgrdg

Fivepin said:


> What cruise are you on in July?



July 18th 4 night Dream.


----------



## QuiQui

Wanted to say hello. I'm here getting ideas. I started with the other thread but way too many posts. I'll let you know what I come up with after our cruise!


----------



## CajunGirl2

Now that we're home, I can post a pictures of the coasters that I made.






And here's a close-up of one.


----------



## 3princessMommy

Okay - this is the largest FE exchange I've ever done with 72 cabins - 

So, those of you who are lurking from the June 23 Fantasy - look no further!  


I went with a luggage theme - so there's a canvas bag to help cart things around on the trip (or organize your cabin or carry whatever at home) 





There is a set of four luggage handle covers to help find your suitcases amid the maze in the port or airport (and to help soften the load of your overstuffed souvenir bag)






There are also keychains (Not as fancy as some of those I've seen on this board...) to keep the memory of your cruise with you throughout the year.

Everything is bundled nicely with a card & poem describing the gift:






I hope that everyone likes them.  Credit to the creative geniuses on this board who provided the ideas that led to this FE gift!


----------



## Disney Hot Mama

3princessMommy said:


> Okay - this is the largest FE exchange I've ever done with 72 cabins -
> 
> So, those of you who are lurking from the June 23 Fantasy - look no further!
> 
> 
> I went with a luggage theme - so there's a canvas bag to help cart things around on the trip (or organize your cabin or carry whatever at home)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a set of four luggage handle covers to help find your suitcases amid the maze in the port or airport (and to help soften the load of your overstuffed souvenir bag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are also keychains (Not as fancy as some of those I've seen on this board...) to keep the memory of your cruise with you throughout the year.
> 
> Everything is bundled nicely with a card & poem describing the gift:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that everyone likes them.  Credit to the creative geniuses on this board who provided the ideas that led to this FE gift!



You made FE's for 72 cabins!!!!  These are great but I can't imagine how long it took you to sew these... Wow.  Great job!


----------



## stacyk9

CajunGirl2 said:


> Now that we're home, I can post a pictures of the coasters that I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a close-up of one.



OMG! Those are so cute!!! I'll have to remember these for our next cruise.


----------



## mrp4352

taximom00 said:


> Both sound very cute!  I'll have to keep it in mind if we cruise to Alaska next!  What do you mean by handwarmers?  The things in the foil packets that you put in mittens to keepwarm?
> 
> Really great idea and notes!



yes - those are exactly what we gave!  We found some great deals on-line for them.


----------



## DisneyDream2B

CajunGirl2 said:


> Now that we're home, I can post a pictures of the coasters that I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a close-up of one.



Love your FE gifts!

Could you point me to directions for the coasters?  (I have basically no crafting experience)
Many thanks!


----------



## LemonPie

mmgrdg said:


> This gives me a little hope for our July cruise... I've been buying and collecting FE stuff for about 6 months, and we still don't (and probably won't) even have a group.     Not sure what I'm going to do with all of this stuff...probably just donate it at Christmas-time.   Oh well...    Glad it's working out for you...better late than never!!



We could do a virtual on line exchange


----------



## MickeyMinnieMelanie

LemonPie said:


> We could do a virtual on line exchange



That sounds like a neat idea!


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

mmgrdg said:


> This gives me a little hope for our July cruise... I've been buying and collecting FE stuff for about 6 months, and we still don't (and probably won't) even have a group.     Not sure what I'm going to do with all of this stuff...probably just donate it at Christmas-time.   Oh well...    Glad it's working out for you...better late than never!!



There's always the next cruise!


----------



## kandekarleen

I don't have pictures but for an upcoming cruise I have made Mickey Mouse soap. I took the Mickey icon ice cube tray we got from WDW and used melt and pour soap, poured into the ice cube trays and voola little Mickey Mouse soap.


----------



## tripster222

kandekarleen said:


> I don't have pictures but for an upcoming cruise I have made Mickey Mouse soap. I took the Mickey icon ice cube tray we got from WDW and used melt and pour soap, poured into the ice cube trays and voola little Mickey Mouse soap.



Cute idea!


----------



## tripster222

pixie*duster said:


> DD and I got the idea to make something special for the girls on our cruise that would be bringing their Amercan Girl dolls along.  I found the directions on Pinterest to make doll sized Minnie Ears!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had so much fun making these, that I decided to make little autograph book bags for the dolls as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're on our July 29th Dream cruise shhhhh...don't tell the DDs!!



Wow, what a great idea!  You did a really good job.  I'm sure the girls will love these!  ...My daughter LOVES Pinterest!  She's always finding ideas there.


----------



## tripster222

RaglanRoad said:


> On our Hawaii cruise we made sand bottles. We wanted something light weight for those flying and something a little different than I've seen. We had stickers made up to put on the bottles and found some Aloha ribbon for decoration. The inside we just rolled up a piece of paper that said to place your hawaiian sand inside. We thought the rolled piece of paper inside made it look like it was a message in a bottle and looked cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also had a coupon for free business cards so made up those with a little saying on them and the details about the cruise listed on the front. On the back we put our names and our stateroom number. We hole punched the cards and added them by attaching to the ribbon when we tied the ribbon on.



Wow!  So creative!  I LOVE it!!


----------



## kerryk74

Hello!

Now that we are back from our June 6 cruise on the Dream, I can post my FE gifts!  Forgive me if someone has already used this idea (I haven't seen one posted), but my favorite gift was a Mickey bar xmas ornament!  I think they turned out pretty cute, and I had a ball making them!

I also included a personalized bookmark, goodies from our state, special treats for the kiddos, and a little poem/map to go along with each gift!


I think I will do it again for our cruise next summer too!


----------



## Susiesark

Love the Mickey bar.  Can you give instructions to how you made it? Thanks!


----------



## morgansmom2000

3princessMommy said:


> Okay - this is the largest FE exchange I've ever done with 72 cabins -
> 
> So, those of you who are lurking from the June 23 Fantasy - look no further!
> 
> 
> I went with a luggage theme - so there's a canvas bag to help cart things around on the trip (or organize your cabin or carry whatever at home)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a set of four luggage handle covers to help find your suitcases amid the maze in the port or airport (and to help soften the load of your overstuffed souvenir bag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are also keychains (Not as fancy as some of those I've seen on this board...) to keep the memory of your cruise with you throughout the year.
> 
> Everything is bundled nicely with a card & poem describing the gift:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that everyone likes them.  Credit to the creative geniuses on this board who provided the ideas that led to this FE gift!



Love the luggage handle doohickeys.  I'm thinking of doing them next time too!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMelanie

Susiesark said:


> Love the Mickey bar.  Can you give instructions to how you made it? Thanks!



Me too. I LOVE it.


----------



## CajunGirl2

DisneyDream2B said:


> Love your FE gifts!
> 
> Could you point me to directions for the coasters?  (I have basically no crafting experience)
> Many thanks!



These are the instructions that I followed.

http://www.stylemepretty.com/2009/03/30/diy-coasters/


----------



## Susiesark

CajunGirl2 said:


> These are the instructions that I followed.
> 
> http://www.stylemepretty.com/2009/03/30/diy-coasters/


Would I use the same basic instructions if I use the chipboard coasters? I'm making for FE gifts and I have to fly, so this would be really heavy with ceramic tiles. Thanks for the link.


----------



## CajunGirl2

Susiesark said:


> Would I use the same basic instructions if I use the chipboard coasters? I'm making for FE gifts and I have to fly, so this would be really heavy with ceramic tiles. Thanks for the link.


 
I've only done the tile coasters so I can't answer your question.  Do a web search on chipboard coasters & see what you find.


----------



## Donald & Daisy Duck

subscribing


----------



## kerryk74

Hi guys!

Sorry I am so slow...we are moving in a week, and I am swamped with packing and boxes.  I needed a good excuse for a break!

I am happy to share, as long as you are not on the Fantasy May 25, 2013 cruise!  Lol!  If you are, I guess you know what I am making!

The Mickey Bars are super easy!!!  I bought the large pieces of dark brown craft foam from Hobby Lobby.  I used a Mickey head cookie cutter and pressed the shape into the foam (this is way easier than tracing).  After I cut them out, I glued a popsicle stick between two heads.  I bought clear wrapping paper from Big Lots to put over them, and added the ribbon to finish it off.  I also printed some small stickers with our cruise info. to place on the bottom of the stick.  They were so easy and SO MUCH FUN to make!  I love how they turned out!

The only downside I have found is that they are top heavy.  They can probably be made to hang straight on a tree, but they definitely want to flip upside down.  Because of this, I have considered adding a magnet to the back instead.  I think it would be easy to turn them into a variety of things!

Hope this helps and makes sense!


----------



## Susiesark

kerryk74 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> 
> The Mickey Bars are super easy!!!  I bought the large pieces of dark brown craft foam from Hobby Lobby.  I used a Mickey head cookie cutter and pressed the shape into the foam (this is way easier than tracing).  After I cut them out, I glued a popsicle stick between two heads.  I bought clear wrapping paper from Big Lots to put over them, and added the ribbon to finish it off.  I also printed some small stickers with our cruise info. to place on the bottom of the stick.  They were so easy and SO MUCH FUN to make!  I love how they turned out!
> 
> The only downside I have found is that they are top heavy.  They can probably be made to hang straight on a tree, but they definitely want to flip upside down.  Because of this, I have considered adding a magnet to the back instead.  I think it would be easy to turn them into a variety of things!
> 
> Hope this helps and makes sense!


Awesome! And I have some of the supplies already (Mickey cookie cutter!) I think a magnet on the back would be great or punch a small hole in the top for string. Thank for sharing.


----------



## Docjason2

Now that the cruise has ended, I will post up our FE gifts that we made for other cruisers.  I believe we handed our one to everyone, about 140 of them.  











Took me awhile to remember how to sew lol, I hadn't done it since home ec class in junior high!


----------



## GoHerd1028

Docjason2 said:


> Now that the cruise has ended, I will post up our FE gifts that we made for other cruisers.  I believe we handed our one to everyone, about 140 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took me awhile to remember how to sew lol, I hadn't done it since home ec class in junior high!



*Those were great gifts you and Heather did!!  We used ours n the way home!!!*


----------



## hardingk

Thsoe are awesome Heather!!


----------



## Drew9780

Docjason2 said:


> Now that the cruise has ended, I will post up our FE gifts that we made for other cruisers.  I believe we handed our one to everyone, about 140 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took me awhile to remember how to sew lol, I hadn't done it since home ec class in junior high!



Those are great, can you tell me how you did it.  Did you have a pattern?


----------



## taximom00

Drew9780 said:


> Those are great, can you tell me how you did it.  Did you have a pattern?



Wow!  Amazing!


----------



## runskyhy

3princessMommy said:


> I went with a luggage theme - so there's a canvas bag to help cart things around on the trip (or organize your cabin or carry whatever at home)



Love it! Wow! That is such a fantastic idea! 



Docjason2 said:


> Now that the cruise has ended, I will post up our FE gifts that we made for other cruisers.



These tags are awesome. 

I love all these luggage gift ideas and the creativity of all the DISers who have posted here. Thanks for sharing everyone!


----------



## DisneyOHFan

Docjason2 said:


> Now that the cruise has ended, I will post up our FE gifts that we made for other cruisers.  I believe we handed our one to everyone, about 140 of them.
> 
> Took me awhile to remember how to sew lol, I hadn't done it since home ec class in junior high!



Jason -

We absolutely loved these.  Great job!!!


----------



## Docjason2

Drew9780 said:


> Those are great, can you tell me how you did it.  Did you have a pattern?



Yes I bought a pattern online with full instructions on how to make them.  I worked on them for several months when I had down time.  Also for those that have them, they are all scotch guarded as well, so hopefully will hold up on for our next DCL get together 

I figured since my wife and I both work in the travel industry, it'd be fun to make something along those lines.  Brought a smile to my face when I ran into some people at the airport and I saw those tags


----------



## Meriweather

mommy2jarod said:


> FE gift for teenagers.....keychain
> The rainbows keychains for the girls and the blue and red swirls are for the boys....
> Paracord(mickey surplus) 7.99  100ft
> Mickey Rings Fit Keychain (ebay)
> My time.....the fun of making them
> 
> Total cost per keychain....$1.25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> IMG_2230 by tpers, on Flickr[/IMG]



Love these.
DD and I have paracord bracelets and we thinking about making them for our cruise.
Your keychains came out really good!


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Docjason2 said:


> Yes I bought a pattern online with full instructions on how to make them.  I worked on them for several months when I had down time.  Also for those that have them, they are all scotch guarded as well, so hopefully will hold up on for our next DCL get together
> 
> I figured since my wife and I both work in the travel industry, it'd be fun to make something along those lines.  Brought a smile to my face when I ran into some people at the airport and I saw those tags



Would you mind sharing where you purchased the pattern.  I would love to make some of these myself, and not for the cruise.


----------



## tripster222

Docjason2 said:


> Now that the cruise has ended, I will post up our FE gifts that we made for other cruisers.  I believe we handed our one to everyone, about 140 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took me awhile to remember how to sew lol, I hadn't done it since home ec class in junior high!



Wow!  What a great idea!  GREAT gift!!


----------



## Rather Be At WDW

Docjason2 said:


> Now that the cruise has ended, I will post up our FE gifts that we made for other cruisers.  I believe we handed our one to everyone, about 140 of them.



I won't keep quoting the photos, but Docjason2 - you rock!  These are fabulous!

And 140 of them?!?!?


----------



## Agent555

I think I just found the lady you purchased the pattern from! I will hopefully purchase it myself and this would be great for our cruise! Thanks!


----------



## sweet tooth12

Please share where to find the pattern for the luggage tags, they look great, I'd like to try them too.


----------



## HsvTeacher

Docjason2 said:


> Now that the cruise has ended, I will post up our FE gifts that we made for other cruisers.  I believe we handed our one to everyone, about 140 of them.
> 
> Took me awhile to remember how to sew lol, I hadn't done it since home ec class in junior high!



We were lucky enough to be on this same cruise and got a set of these tags. Thank you so much for making them. They are fabulous, and I know we're going to get a lot of use out of them!


----------



## HsvTeacher

Now that we're home, I can post what we gave as FE gifts. 

Whiteboards





Subway Art Magnets


----------



## Docjason2

HsvTeacher said:


> Now that we're home, I can post what we gave as FE gifts.
> 
> Whiteboards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subway Art Magnets



Loved the whiteboards and magnet!!!  I can't believe you handed out like 40 of those things, but it was nice leaving messages on all our new friends.


----------



## Docjason2

sweet tooth12 said:


> Please share where to find the pattern for the luggage tags, they look great, I'd like to try them too.



I sent you a pm with the link.

I have a bunch of extra, I wonder if I could sell these things, seems we have enough Disney lovers out here that might want some luggage tags lol


----------



## GoHerd1028

HsvTeacher said:


> Now that we're home, I can post what we gave as FE gifts.
> 
> Whiteboards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subway Art Magnets



*We loved your gifts!!!*


----------



## Susiesark

Docjason2 said:


> I sent you a pm with the link.
> 
> I have a bunch of extra, I wonder if I could sell these things, seems we have enough Disney lovers out here that might want some luggage tags lol


Jason and Heather, still waiting for my bag of 'leftovers'  .  And, HsvTeacher, I had heard about those white boards, they are awesome.  What is the ship made of?


----------



## designertravels

pixie*duster said:


> DD and I got the idea to make something special for the girls on our cruise that would be bringing their Amercan Girl dolls along.  I found the directions on Pinterest to make doll sized Minnie Ears!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had so much fun making these, that I decided to make little autograph book bags for the dolls as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're on our July 29th Dream cruise shhhhh...don't tell the DDs!!



Oh my gosh  - These are fabulous! Thanks for the summer project idea! 
Jill


----------



## Im_A_Princess

HsvTeacher said:


> Now that we're home, I can post what we gave as FE gifts.
> 
> Whiteboards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subway Art Magnets



Are the ships painted on?  What an awesome idea!
How did you make them?
Where did you find so many dry erase boards?


----------



## tiggerb

Susiesark said:


> Jason and Heather, still waiting for my bag of 'leftovers'  .  And, HsvTeacher, I had heard about those white boards, they are awesome.  What is the ship made of?



Uhhh...  Kudos to Heather too !  Jason, I'm with Susie on this one   Nothing wrong with leftovers ~ can't let anything go to waste you know!    HsvTeacher, the whiteboards are AWESOME!!!    Looks like I missed out on a FANTASTIC cruise and FE exchange   But, DH says yes to 2014 too with all of you! 

Can luggage tags be made using Mickey head shape... aka... cookie cutter?   I can't sew, but those would be cute too!


----------



## Starshine95123

Docjason2 said:


> I sent you a pm with the link.
> 
> I have a bunch of extra, I wonder if I could sell these things, seems we have enough Disney lovers out here that might want some luggage tags lol



Would you send me the link too please? Those luggage tags are so cute! Were they easy to make?


----------



## Dislaney4n6

Starshine95123 said:


> Would you send me the link too please? Those luggage tags are so cute! Were they easy to make?



If you do a google search you can find tutorials with pics of how to make luggage tags. No purchase necessary


----------



## Docjason2

Starshine95123 said:


> Would you send me the link too please? Those luggage tags are so cute! Were they easy to make?



I sent you a link, I thought they were pretty easy to make, just a little time consuming.  But as I said I haven't sewn in 15+ years lol 



> Uhhh... Kudos to Heather too ! Jason, I'm with Susie on this one Nothing wrong with leftovers ~ can't let anything go to waste you know! HsvTeacher, the whiteboards are AWESOME!!! Looks like I missed out on a FANTASTIC cruise and FE exchange But, DH says yes to 2014 too with all of you!
> 
> Can luggage tags be made using Mickey head shape... aka... cookie cutter? I can't sew, but those would be cute too!



Hey now...Heather only helped pick out the ribbon...I did all the REAL work!!!  I was thinking the same thing with the mickey ears.  I think I may try something like that next time.


----------



## DisneyOHFan

tiggerb said:


> Uhhh...  Kudos to Heather too !  Jason, I'm with Susie on this one   Nothing wrong with leftovers ~ can't let anything go to waste you know!    HsvTeacher, the whiteboards are AWESOME!!!    Looks like I missed out on a FANTASTIC cruise and FE exchange   But, DH says yes to 2014 too with all of you!
> 
> Can luggage tags be made using Mickey head shape... aka... cookie cutter?   I can't sew, but those would be cute too!



Bridget - I love the idea with the Mickey head shape cookie cutter tags.  Also, the whiteboards were fantastic.  We are taking it with us again for our Jan cruise.


----------



## Woobie

I finally figured out how to post pictures. Here are our gifts from last year's cruise. 




 While I didn't "make" the book, I did write it (given to the littlest cruisers). I put a sticker over the Michael's thing in the middle of the frame that had our cruise logo & "to" "from."




I had a few chalkboards left over from our original FE (the big mickey head). I also made magnets and key chains, depending on the age. Sorry if the photos are huge. I have to figure out how to resize.


----------



## HsvTeacher

Docjason2 said:


> Loved the whiteboards and magnet!!!  I can't believe you handed out like 40 of those things, but it was nice leaving messages on all our new friends.



Thanks! We really had fun passing them out. The hard part was getting them on the ship. At least we didn't have to carry them back with us. 



GoHerd1028 said:


> *We loved your gifts!!!*



Thanks! 



Susiesark said:


> Jason and Heather, still waiting for my bag of 'leftovers'  .  *And, HsvTeacher, I had heard about those white boards, they are awesome.* *What is the ship made of?*





Im_A_Princess said:


> Are the ships painted on?  What an awesome idea!
> How did you make them?
> Where did you find so many dry erase boards?



I found the boards during one of Staples' back to school sales last summer. I used my Cricut machine to cut out the ships and waves. Then I laminated the sets and used double-sided tape to adhere them to the boards.



tiggerb said:


> Uhhh...  Kudos to Heather too !  Jason, I'm with Susie on this one   Nothing wrong with leftovers ~ can't let anything go to waste you know!    HsvTeacher, the whiteboards are AWESOME!!!    Looks like I missed out on a FANTASTIC cruise and FE exchange   But, DH says yes to 2014 too with all of you!
> 
> Can luggage tags be made using Mickey head shape... aka... cookie cutter?   I can't sew, but those would be cute too!



This was an awesome group! We have our dummy booking all ready to transfer to a 2014 cruise!


----------



## kdeans1010

I need opinions!!!!!

So I found this on pinterest and I think it would be adorable to make. Not the whole garland per family (because I wouldn't want it to break...) but do a couple of them with twine...
http://thedesperatecraftwives.blogspot.com/2011/11/salt-dough-starfish-garland.html
Make X-mas ornaments? Add a sea urchin because why not?


----------



## damiel

pixie*duster said:


> We ordered the luggage tags from E-bay, and bought the paper and ribbon at Hobby Lobby.



I thought I would like to make these (they don't look too hard and I am NOT crafty) BUT I can not find the empty luggage tags anywhere.  Do you know who you purchased them from on EBay?


----------



## Silverfox97

Docjason2 said:


> I sent you a pm with the link.
> 
> I have a bunch of extra, I wonder if I could sell these things, seems we have enough Disney lovers out here that might want some luggage tags lol



Jason,

Mail me a Princess one. DD saw it and "has" to have one. She says, "Mom, you got a red & a plaid. I didn't get one & he made princess ones!!!" I'll cover shipping.

You did a great job!! I'm actually an avid sewer (Scott can see also - his Mom taught Home Ec for years - he even made a camera strap out of his Castaway Club luggage strap from DCL) - I make DD's Halloween costume every year. In fact, 2 yrs ago I made her be a pirate. Why? So that she could wear it on our cruises on pirate night!!! (Yes, it still fits) Last year, I made her Sleeping Beauty & when she met her on the cruise, Aurora was SHOCKED. She couldn't get over the authenticness of her costume. Brought a smile to her face.

OMG. I digress!! Anyways, I can appreciate the sewing. That's what I was leading up to. GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## Silverfox97

Woobie said:


>



Crap. I need to make these too. THE HEADBANDS ARE ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## taximom00

kdeans1010 said:


> I need opinions!!!!!
> 
> So I found this on pinterest and I think it would be adorable to make. Not the whole garland per family (because I wouldn't want it to break...) but do a couple of them with twine...
> http://thedesperatecraftwives.blogspot.com/2011/11/salt-dough-starfish-garland.html
> Make X-mas ornaments? Add a sea urchin because why not?



I teach kindergarten and for years made salt dough cookie cutter ornaments with my class.  However I've switched to Model Magic.  The salt dough can break easily (or cannot...depends on the kid!!)  But we've been very successful with model magic and it doesn't get that 'salty appearance' after a few years!

The effect is essentially the same.

Just a thought, especially if you are transporting them!!


----------



## tiggerb

Careful Silverfox... your word choice again may catch up to you!


----------



## Agent555

sweet tooth12 said:


> Please share where to find the pattern for the luggage tags, they look great, I'd like to try them too.



I just sent you a PM with the link!


----------



## sweet tooth12

thanks!  Ele


----------



## grumpy's fan

Woobie said:


> I finally figured out how to post pictures. Here are our gifts from last year's cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I didn't "make" the book, I did write it (given to the littlest cruisers). I put a sticker over the Michael's thing in the middle of the frame that had our cruise logo & "to" "from."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a few chalkboards left over from our original FE (the big mickey head). I also made magnets and key chains, depending on the age. Sorry if the photos are huge. I have to figure out how to resize.



Can I ask where you obtained the plastic keyrings and magnets that you personalized???

Thanks!


----------



## Woobie

grumpy's fan said:


> Can I ask where you obtained the plastic keyrings and magnets that you personalized???
> 
> Thanks!



They're not plastic. They are the 1" glass tiles. I get them from an Etsy seller.


----------



## grumpy's fan

Thanks for the info! They looked great in the photo!


----------



## MJDisFamCruisers

I can't wait to start making my FE gifts for my first Alaskan cruise. Thanks for all of the ideas!


----------



## ariel_

Wow have spent the past few hours reading this entire thread - you guys are awesome 

I have just requested to be added to my first ever FE, I'm a teacher so hoping to use the summer holidays to start crafting my gifts - can't wait! Especially loved the lime green mickey pins, have already been looking for them on ebay.  

Keep the ideas coming everyone!


----------



## gatorfreud

Ok so I am finally back!  We sailed June 1, but I just got home after spending some time with family, so I can finally post my FE gifts.  I had sooooo much fun making everything!  We got so many incredible gifts on our cruise, handmade cups, bags, paracord bracelets, sand bottles, CDs, magnets, coasters, what else!?  I am sure I am forgetting some.  Plus a ton of yummy and useful things and hometown gifts as well.  Amazing!!!!

Here is what I made - the main stuff anyway.  For the families, passport covers and luggage handles.  For the kids, sewn Disney bags stuffed with stuff.  Dads and older boys got paracord keychains (really wanted those Mickey rings but ran out of time to get them!).  Moms and older girls got make-up rolls for your purse with some goodies inside.  I also found these awesome bracelets on clearance and Joann's, which I exchanged their charm for a Mickey.  Made some small flashlights with those Mickey charms and a dog tag with the name on them too for the boys, but I can't find the picture.

I want to go on another cruise just to make FEs again!!  Well, and for many other reasons, of course!

Kim


----------



## GoHerd1028

gatorfreud said:


> Ok so I am finally back!  We sailed June 1, but I just got home after spending some time with family, so I can finally post my FE gifts.  I had sooooo much fun making everything!  We got so many incredible gifts on our cruise, handmade cups, bags, paracord bracelets, sand bottles, CDs, magnets, coasters, what else!?  I am sure I am forgetting some.  Plus a ton of yummy and useful things and hometown gifts as well.  Amazing!!!!
> 
> Here is what I made - the main stuff anyway.  For the families, passport covers and luggage handles.  For the kids, sewn Disney bags stuffed with stuff.  Dads and older boys got paracord keychains (really wanted those Mickey rings but ran out of time to get them!).  Moms and older girls got make-up rolls for your purse with some goodies inside.  I also found these awesome bracelets on clearance and Joann's, which I exchanged their charm for a Mickey.  Made some small flashlights with those Mickey charms and a dog tag with the name on them too for the boys, but I can't find the picture.
> 
> I want to go on another cruise just to make FEs again!!  Well, and for many other reasons, of course!
> 
> Kim



*You did a great job!!!  very creative.  I really liked the Key rings for the men!!!  *


----------



## kdeans1010

Seriously, so cute.


----------



## sewsweet

gatorfreud said:


>



All of the gifts are AMAZING!  GREAT, GREAT ideas!  As a fellow sewer, I really need to remember these!

Can I ask where you got the center charms that you used on the girls bracelets?  They are really cute!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMelanie

WOW! Those are awesome gifts


----------



## gatorfreud

I got them on eBay.  Just search for Mickey Charm or something... can't remember what I put exactly but they all come from overseas, so leave plenty of shipping time!  But I got like 100 for $10 or some ridiculous thing.

OK I looked it up because it was hard to find!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/FREE-SHIP-1...ultDomain_0&hash=item46050a68ac#ht_5142wt_953

Seller:  xinshaokong 
item:  FREE SHIP 100pcs Tibetan Silver Mickey Charms XP4867

Good luck!  

Kim


----------



## hamm1207

damiel said:
			
		

> I thought I would like to make these (they don't look too hard and I am NOT crafty) BUT I can not find the empty luggage tags anywhere.  Do you know who you purchased them from on EBay?



Were you abke to find empty luggage tags? I would love to make them as well, but i cannot find the empty tags? Thanks!


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

hamm1207 said:


> Were you abke to find empty luggage tags? I would love to make them as well, but i cannot find the empty tags? Thanks!



I have found them on Amazon.


----------



## happytexasmom

gatorfreud said:


> Ok so I am finally back!  We sailed June 1, but I just got home after spending some time with family, so I can finally post my FE gifts.  I had sooooo much fun making everything!  We got so many incredible gifts on our cruise, handmade cups, bags, paracord bracelets, sand bottles, CDs, magnets, coasters, what else!?  I am sure I am forgetting some.  Plus a ton of yummy and useful things and hometown gifts as well.  Amazing!!!!
> 
> Here is what I made - the main stuff anyway.  For the families, passport covers and luggage handles.  For the kids, sewn Disney bags stuffed with stuff.  Dads and older boys got paracord keychains (really wanted those Mickey rings but ran out of time to get them!).  Moms and older girls got make-up rolls for your purse with some goodies inside.  I also found these awesome bracelets on clearance and Joann's, which I exchanged their charm for a Mickey.  Made some small flashlights with those Mickey charms and a dog tag with the name on them too for the boys, but I can't find the picture.
> 
> I want to go on another cruise just to make FEs again!!  Well, and for many other reasons, of course!
> 
> Kim
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Love all of it! ur very creative!!


----------



## got2travel

3princessMommy said:


> Okay - this is the largest FE exchange I've ever done with 72 cabins -
> 
> So, those of you who are lurking from the June 23 Fantasy - look no further!
> 
> 
> I went with a luggage theme - so there's a canvas bag to help cart things around on the trip (or organize your cabin or carry whatever at home)
> 
> 
> There is a set of four luggage handle covers to help find your suitcases amid the maze in the port or airport (and to help soften the load of your overstuffed souvenir bag)
> 
> 
> 
> There are also keychains (Not as fancy as some of those I've seen on this board...) to keep the memory of your cruise with you throughout the year.
> 
> Everything is bundled nicely with a card & poem describing the gift:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that everyone likes them. Credit to the creative geniuses on this board who provided the ideas that led to this FE gift!


 

I'm so mad at myself for not opening this bundle yet (still haven't completely unpacked). I would have put the handle covers to good use. I thought there was just the tote bag rolled up. Can't wait to get home and see the rest of the treasures.


----------



## diznefan76

Subscribing to this thread.... All these gifts look great!!! Trying to get some ideas for the gifts that I'm going to give! Thanks everyone for sharing!!!


----------



## Pooh667

Hi Kim,

All your FE gifts look awesome! My daughter would love to make the bracelets. I see where you got the charms, thanks. Could you tell me where you got the clasps and such? Also what did you use for the bracelet part? I am so not good at things like this so any information you could give me would be greatly appreciated. Thank you so very much!!


----------



## Jdismom

We were recipents of gatorfreud's gifts. They definitely were awesome!


----------



## gatorfreud

Hi Susan:

I found the bracelets on clearance at Joann's - they were already made bracelets with some other charm in the middle - I just took it out and replaced with the Mickey.  Sorry I can't be more helpful!

And thanks Jdismom!! 

Kim


----------



## morgansmom2000

gatorfreud said:


> Ok so I am finally back!  We sailed June 1, but I just got home after spending some time with family, so I can finally post my FE gifts.  I had sooooo much fun making everything!  We got so many incredible gifts on our cruise, handmade cups, bags, paracord bracelets, sand bottles, CDs, magnets, coasters, what else!?  I am sure I am forgetting some.  Plus a ton of yummy and useful things and hometown gifts as well.  Amazing!!!!
> 
> Here is what I made - the main stuff anyway.  For the families, passport covers and luggage handles.  For the kids, sewn Disney bags stuffed with stuff.  Dads and older boys got paracord keychains (really wanted those Mickey rings but ran out of time to get them!).  Moms and older girls got make-up rolls for your purse with some goodies inside.  I also found these awesome bracelets on clearance and Joann's, which I exchanged their charm for a Mickey.  Made some small flashlights with those Mickey charms and a dog tag with the name on them too for the boys, but I can't find the picture.
> 
> I want to go on another cruise just to make FEs again!!  Well, and for many other reasons, of course!
> 
> Kim



Um, when is your next cruise?  I'll contact my TA today to get on it for that awesome stuff!


----------



## gatorfreud

I had a couple people asking about the passport covers on PM - here is the pattern!

http://sewbunnybum.blogspot.com/2008/04/passport-sleeve-tutorial.html


----------



## Spiffie

gatorfreud said:


> Ok so I am finally back!  We sailed June 1, but I just got home after spending some time with family, so I can finally post my FE gifts.  I had sooooo much fun making everything!  We got so many incredible gifts on our cruise, handmade cups, bags, paracord bracelets, sand bottles, CDs, magnets, coasters, what else!?  I am sure I am forgetting some.  Plus a ton of yummy and useful things and hometown gifts as well.  Amazing!!!!
> 
> Here is what I made - the main stuff anyway.  For the families, passport covers and luggage handles.  For the kids, sewn Disney bags stuffed with stuff.  Dads and older boys got paracord keychains (really wanted those Mickey rings but ran out of time to get them!).  Moms and older girls got make-up rolls for your purse with some goodies inside.  I also found these awesome bracelets on clearance and Joann's, which I exchanged their charm for a Mickey.  Made some small flashlights with those Mickey charms and a dog tag with the name on them too for the boys, but I can't find the picture.
> 
> I want to go on another cruise just to make FEs again!!  Well, and for many other reasons, of course!
> 
> Kim



We received Kim's FE gifts and I am so in LOVE with them!  I want to just follow you around on your cruise vacations so let me know the next cruise you book! 

Can't say thanks enough!!!


----------



## tinkeringbells

Can't thank you enough for reposting the FE gift thread.  Doing this for the first time and all ideas are appreciated!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMelanie

Any ideas on FE gifts for anniversaries?


----------



## Woobie

I thought folks might be interested in this: http://craftystaci.com/2012/07/06/disney-inspiration-luggage-tags-2/ (instructions for MM shaped luggage tags).


----------



## MickeyMinnieMelanie

Those are really cute. Thanks for sharing. Last night my dd16 was looking through the threads and LOVED a lot of the things on here Especially the jewelry, hair bows, and keychains.


----------



## lucky1

Ok.. not really home made, but I did design on the computer  to have the beanies created..

This is one of the gifts we gave out for our Alaskan cruise.  We passed them out before we got to Tracy's Arm on July 4th, so that they could be used during  the cool day going through the fjord and glacier viewing.


----------



## diznefan76

lucky1 said:
			
		

> Ok.. not really home made, but I did design on the computer  to have the beanies created..
> 
> This is one of the gifts we gave out for our Alaskan cruise.  We passed them out before we got to Tracy's Arm on July 4th, so that they could be used during  the cool day going through the fjord and glacier viewing.



So cute!!!!!


----------



## gatorfreud

LOVE THAT!!!!!  What an awesome idea.  Dang I need to go to Alaska....


----------



## Momma2Jax

lucky1 said:
			
		

> Ok.. not really home made, but I did design on the computer  to have the beanies created..
> 
> This is one of the gifts we gave out for our Alaskan cruise.  We passed them out before we got to Tracy's Arm on July 4th, so that they could be used during  the cool day going through the fjord and glacier viewing.



Those are awesome! Can I ask where you got them?


----------



## lucky1

Momma2Jax said:


> Those are awesome! Can I ask where you got them?



branders. com

I found them by googling custom Beanies and logo beanies.  Lots of companies out there.


----------



## Susiesark

Saw this easy idea for picture frames using Disney Parks napkins.  I think it would also be cute using park maps.
http://goddessofmath.blogspot.com/2011/11/diy-disney-craft-project-giveaway.html
Scroll down to see the video instructions.


----------



## uncw89

gatorfreud said:


> I had a couple people asking about the passport covers on PM - here is the pattern!
> 
> http://sewbunnybum.blogspot.com/2008/04/passport-sleeve-tutorial.html



I tried to read this and it said I had to be invited to read this blog??

Great FE gifts!!! Where did you get the Mickey charms?


----------



## VIMermaid

clarefb said:


> Sorry, just realized you are making necklaces  so yes, just the jump rings & punch.  For the magnets, make sure you use the powerful kind, not the really cheap small ones.  They won't stick.  Heres some I made...
> 
> .com/albums/i330/clarefb/IMG_5232.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I did these ones too on clothes pegs, it's a really bad pic, but you get the idea....
> albums/i330/clarefb/IMG_5330.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> and a few more hair bows depending on the girls have characters...
> 
> .photobucket.com/albums/i330/clarefb/IMG_5234.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> .photobucket.com/albums/i330/clarefb/IMG_5230.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> .photobucket.com/albums/i330/clarefb/IMG_5246.jpg[/IMG]



Your magnets are so cute!  We are going on our first cruise in less than a month.  we booked late, just found out about FE & joined late   Our Magic is in a tizzy!  I was wondering if you are willing to share a download of your circles?  I've been working at creating something without alot of time or success so far...

if you decide yes, how may I give you my email?

Thanks for considering!


----------



## VIMermaid

Thank you all for sharing such wonderful ideas for FE!  The talent is amazing!  It helps newbies like me try to come up with inspiration for our first cruise and FE!

Thanks.


----------



## Dislaney4n6

Susiesark said:


> Saw this easy idea for picture frames using Disney Parks napkins.  I think it would also be cute using park maps.
> http://goddessofmath.blogspot.com/2011/11/diy-disney-craft-project-giveaway.html
> Scroll down to see the video instructions.



Thanks for sharing. I love them. My dad is OBSESSED with Disney napkins. I know what I will be making him for Christmas.


----------



## cruisecrasher

uncw89 said:
			
		

> I tried to read this and it said I had to be invited to read this blog??
> 
> Great FE gifts!!! Where did you get the Mickey charms?



Me too?


----------



## asmith1113

In the past, my husband did small individual watercolors; this time there were too many, so he did a watercolor and had professional prints made and then matted them.   I think it was just as nice.  We gave one to each family, in addition to Disney-themed gifts for all those under 21.  

We received tons of lovely gifts, but in terms of very unique and noteworthy,  we got a group of plastic items made with a makerbot machine that I had never even heard of, but my son had and was thrilled with the items.  We also received locally-made soap from one family; that was something we had not received before.


----------



## Susiesark

asmith1113 said:


> In the past, my husband did small individual watercolors; this time there were too many, so he did a watercolor and had professional prints made and then matted them.



Please share a picture of the watercolor print. Sounds like a lovely gift.

Sorry, just saw your link.  Amazing artwork!


----------



## asmith1113

Sorry, so far haven't been able to add the picture, just the link.  Not sure what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## DisneyOHFan

asmith1113 said:


> In the past, my husband did small individual watercolors; this time there were too many, so he did a watercolor and had professional prints made and then matted them.   I think it was just as nice.  We gave one to each family, in addition to Disney-themed gifts for all those under 21.
> 
> We received tons of lovely gifts, but in terms of very unique and noteworthy,  we got a group of plastic items made with a makerbot machine that I had never even heard of, but my son had and was thrilled with the items.  We also received locally-made soap from one family; that was something we had not received before.
> 
> http://s1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd428/amysmithfla/



Absolutely beautiful.  The recipients were VERY fortunate to receive such a lovely gift.


----------



## dolphingirl47

asmith1113 said:


> In the past, my husband did small individual watercolors; this time there were too many, so he did a watercolor and had professional prints made and then matted them.   I think it was just as nice.  We gave one to each family, in addition to Disney-themed gifts for all those under 21.
> 
> We received tons of lovely gifts, but in terms of very unique and noteworthy,  we got a group of plastic items made with a makerbot machine that I had never even heard of, but my son had and was thrilled with the items.  We also received locally-made soap from one family; that was something we had not received before.



You need to put 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 after the link and it will show up as a picture.

Corinna


----------



## Woobie

asmith1113 said:


> In the past, my husband did small individual watercolors; this time there were too many, so he did a watercolor and had professional prints made and then matted them.   I think it was just as nice.  We gave one to each family, in addition to Disney-themed gifts for all those under 21.



The painting is AMAZING!!! Even my 11YO was impressed and said he'd love to have one.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMelanie

asmith1113 said:


> In the past, my husband did small individual watercolors; this time there were too many, so he did a watercolor and had professional prints made and then matted them.   I think it was just as nice.  We gave one to each family, in addition to Disney-themed gifts for all those under 21.
> 
> We received tons of lovely gifts, but in terms of very unique and noteworthy,  we got a group of plastic items made with a makerbot machine that I had never even heard of, but my son had and was thrilled with the items.  We also received locally-made soap from one family; that was something we had not received before.



WOW! What a nice gift. That would definitely hang in my house.


----------



## dawnedwards

This is our first Disney Cruise and therefore our first FE.

I would love some feedback about my idea.

We are thinking about giving each cabin a plain photo mat with a marker. In the bag with the mat and marker would also be a note directing the recipient to drop off the bag at Guest Services so it can be signed and returned as an autographed souvenir.

The plan was to include a smaller bag in each with candy for the CMs at Guest Services as well as a label identifying the cabin # so it is ready to be handed it.


----------



## Boridiva Belle

asmith1113 said:


> In the past, my husband did small individual watercolors; this time there were too many, so he did a watercolor and had professional prints made and then matted them.   I think it was just as nice.  We gave one to each family, in addition to Disney-themed gifts for all those under 21.
> 
> We received tons of lovely gifts, but in terms of very unique and noteworthy,  we got a group of plastic items made with a makerbot machine that I had never even heard of, but my son had and was thrilled with the items.  We also received locally-made soap from one family; that was something we had not received before.



Those are beautiful!


----------



## Boridiva Belle

I've been working hard on the FE gifts for our Alaskan Cruise. I can't wait to show everyone when we get back


----------



## AAshleySEG

Hi guys, since we are back from out Alaska Cruise I wanted to show you a picture of the completed FE Gift we handed out. We only did one per cabin and there were only 12 cabins other than us that participates, so a relatively small FE group. 

We made Custom Painted Vinylmations, My husband hand painted them all to look like the Fisherman Mickey and I used Photoshop to design the inserts and backing for the plastic packaging.


----------



## Manon_Paul_Nina

AAshleySEG said:
			
		

> Hi guys, since we are back from out Alaska Cruise I wanted to show you a picture of the completed FE Gift we handed out. We only did one per cabin and there were only 12 cabins other than us that participates, so a relatively small FE group.
> 
> We made Custom Painted Vinylmations, My husband hand painted them all to look like the Fisherman Mickey and I used Photoshop to design the inserts and backing for the plastic packaging.



Great idea!!!
Very beautyful!


----------



## dolphingirl47

AAshleySEG said:


> Hi guys, since we are back from out Alaska Cruise I wanted to show you a picture of the completed FE Gift we handed out. We only did one per cabin and there were only 12 cabins other than us that participates, so a relatively small FE group.
> 
> We made Custom Painted Vinylmations, My husband hand painted them all to look like the Fisherman Mickey and I used Photoshop to design the inserts and backing for the plastic packaging.



They are amazing.

Corinna


----------



## hardingk

AAshleySEG said:


> Hi guys, since we are back from out Alaska Cruise I wanted to show you a picture of the completed FE Gift we handed out. We only did one per cabin and there were only 12 cabins other than us that participates, so a relatively small FE group.
> 
> We made Custom Painted Vinylmations, My husband hand painted them all to look like the Fisherman Mickey and I used Photoshop to design the inserts and backing for the plastic packaging.



These are awesome! Such a great idea!!


----------



## asmith1113

Woobie said:


> The painting is AMAZING!!! Even my 11YO was impressed and said he'd love to have one.



Thank you!  I told my husband your son liked it and he was very pleased!   Maybe we'll be on a cruise with you someday.


----------



## uncw89

AAshleySEG said:


> Hi guys, since we are back from out Alaska Cruise I wanted to show you a picture of the completed FE Gift we handed out. We only did one per cabin and there were only 12 cabins other than us that participates, so a relatively small FE group.
> 
> We made Custom Painted Vinylmations, My husband hand painted them all to look like the Fisherman Mickey and I used Photoshop to design the inserts and backing for the plastic packaging.



Very cool!!!!



asmith1113 said:


> Thank you!  I told my husband your son liked it and he was very pleased!   Maybe we'll be on a cruise with you someday.



I thought the painting was a great gift ! Wish I had been on your cruise!!!


----------



## lpizzuro123

We will be on one of the NYC cruises to Canada in September.  We have never done a FE before and really do not have any idea what to do.  I really want to join in.  I am going to have to do some thinking.  You guys seem so creative.

Linda


----------



## Susiesark

*AAshleySEG*  What kind of paint do you use on Vinylmation? I have a 9" one that I don't care for, and I'm thinking of painting it.  Was even thinking about using chalkboard paint.


----------



## AAshleySEG

Susiesark said:


> *AAshleySEG*  What kind of paint do you use on Vinylmation? I have a 9" one that I don't care for, and I'm thinking of painting it.  Was even thinking about using chalkboard paint.



He used enamel paint and then clear coated with krylon for plastic  
Chalkboard paint sounds interesting! Hmmmm...


----------



## Marshay

dawnedwards said:


> This is our first Disney Cruise and therefore our first FE.
> 
> I would love some feedback about my idea.
> 
> We are thinking about giving each cabin a plain photo mat with a marker. In the bag with the mat and marker would also be a note directing the recipient to drop off the bag at Guest Services so it can be signed and returned as an autographed souvenir.
> 
> The plan was to include a smaller bag in each with candy for the CMs at Guest Services as well as a label identifying the cabin # so it is ready to be handed it.



I like the idea!!  My only concern is actually a question.

Do you know how many items you can drop off at GS for signature?  I for one, plan to drop off 2 or 3 things (if I can) -- two pillow cases for my daughters and one print mat for me.  Not sure if I could drop off another one or not.  

If so, no worries.  If not, then your mat would go to waste (or I guess it could be given to another family that didn't know about the GS thing).


----------



## Hollywood Glitter

Marshay said:
			
		

> I like the idea!!  My only concern is actually a question.
> 
> Do you know how many items you can drop off at GS for signature?  I for one, plan to drop off 2 or 3 things (if I can) -- two pillow cases for my daughters and one print mat for me.  Not sure if I could drop off another one or not.
> 
> If so, no worries.  If not, then your mat would go to waste (or I guess it could be given to another family that didn't know about the GS thing).



Last cruise I was on it was only supposed to be 2 things per room but I know they have allowed more based on the amount of children in the room


----------



## dthogue

I need some creative help with my Christmas ornaments.  I am using clear plastic ornaments and want to include some type of tag identifying our cruise, but I'm not sure what to use - I thought about writing on the ornament itself, but I'm afraid it will look sloppy.  My other thought was to have customized ribbon made, but that seems to be an expensive options.

Any ideas?????


----------



## solfan68

AAshleySEG said:


> Hi guys, since we are back from out Alaska Cruise I wanted to show you a picture of the completed FE Gift we handed out. We only did one per cabin and there were only 12 cabins other than us that participates, so a relatively small FE group.




Wow. Very impressive !


----------



## Woobie

dawnedwards said:


> We are thinking about giving each cabin a plain photo mat with a marker. In the bag with the mat and marker would also be a note directing the recipient to drop off the bag at Guest Services so it can be signed and returned as an autographed souvenir.



My concern with this is the number of FE participants. I fear if too many people start dropping off stuff to be signed, DCL will eliminate this perk (I'm sure non-FE folks will drop stuff off, too). If I remember correctly, there was a brief period of time where they did for ths reason??



AAshleySEG said:


> We made Custom Painted Vinylmations, My husband hand painted them all to look like the Fisherman Mickey and I used Photoshop to design the inserts and backing for the plastic packaging.




These are SO COOL!!!!!



dthogue said:


> I need some creative help with my Christmas ornaments.  I am using clear plastic ornaments and want to include some type of tag identifying our cruise, but I'm not sure what to use - I thought about writing on the ornament itself, but I'm afraid it will look sloppy.  My other thought was to have customized ribbon made, but that seems to be an expensive options.
> 
> Any ideas?????



Maybe fill them with mini items that symbolize where you are from (no sand, though - not allowed). You could do a message in a bottle type thing with a picture or actual message. You can do the marble painting inside. Use themed stickers on the outside. Ooops... are you looking for just the tag ideas? In that case, you can print your own ribbon (Google for instructions), or just print out a fun tag and tie it on with curling ribbon.


----------



## kdeans1010

dthogue said:


> I need some creative help with my Christmas ornaments.  I am using clear plastic ornaments and want to include some type of tag identifying our cruise, but I'm not sure what to use - I thought about writing on the ornament itself, but I'm afraid it will look sloppy.  My other thought was to have customized ribbon made, but that seems to be an expensive options.
> 
> Any ideas?????



What about doing clean ornaments then using your printer to print out:
Dates
Boat
Every 
Single
Port 
on a different line?
Then cut those lines out individually (like shred it) and fill the ornament?


----------



## love280mickey

Blueyes87 said:


> We just got back from the Mexican Riviera Cruise a few weeks ago and we had some of the most wonderful FE gifts  But now that were back and things have calmed down I just wanted to post my FE gift. My idea came from last thread and after going back and forth trying to decide what to do I'm glad I did this....I just hope everyone else did to
> 
> These are the coasters that I made and gave out...of course I had to keep a set for myself



Oh, can you please share how you made these, they are very cute!  Our cruise will be Western Caribbean.  But maybe I could do just something from Castaway Cay.


----------



## DisneyOHFan

love280mickey said:


> Oh, can you please share how you made these, they are very cute!  Our cruise will be Western Caribbean.  But maybe I could do just something from Castaway Cay.



@Blueeys87 - the coasters are absolutely adorable.  Great job.


----------



## miry

dthogue said:
			
		

> I need some creative help with my Christmas ornaments.  I am using clear plastic ornaments and want to include some type of tag identifying our cruise, but I'm not sure what to use - I thought about writing on the ornament itself, but I'm afraid it will look sloppy.  My other thought was to have customized ribbon made, but that seems to be an expensive options.
> 
> Any ideas?????



Im doing something similar with glass ornaments and had a similar issue. I found rub on transfers called rub onz at hobby lobby. They are a little pricey about $8 for four sheets, but I was able to get over a dozen transfers per sheet so I only used one package for the whole cruise. You can also go to the hobby lobby website and print a 40% off coupon for one item which helped a lot. They ar fairly simple to use, you reverse your image and print it on a regular printer then apply following the directions included. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## love280mickey

I have a question about using candy for the FE's?

I thought taking food onboard was not allowed?  Was it just that it couldn't be shipped beforehand - something about sniffing dogs, etc?

So, are we allowed to take food/snacks of our own onboard?

Thanks!


----------



## Cruise

love280mickey said:


> I have a question about using candy for the FE's?
> 
> I thought taking food onboard was not allowed?  Was it just that it couldn't be shipped beforehand - something about sniffing dogs, etc?
> 
> So, are we allowed to take food/snacks of our own onboard?
> 
> Thanks!



You are correct that foods and liquids are not allowed to be shipped before hand.  Sealed, pre-packaged, manufactured foods are allowed but homemade items are not allowed no matter how they are packaged.

HTH


----------



## gfolchick

miry said:


> Im doing something similar with glass ornaments and had a similar issue. I found rub on transfers called rub onz at hobby lobby. They are a little pricey about $8 for four sheets, but I was able to get over a dozen transfers per sheet so I only used one package for the whole cruise. You can also go to the hobby lobby website and print a 40% off coupon for one item which helped a lot. They ar fairly simple to use, you reverse your image and print it on a regular printer then apply following the directions included. Good luck and have fun!



Thanks for the tip about the rub ons.  I just did a search for them online and they are called Grafix Rub-Onz transfer film.  Seems really easy to use, I'm going to have to pick some up.  The wheels are spinning with ideas for them 

As for ideas for the ornaments you could always print off a picture of the ship you're going on and "float" the picture in the clear ornament, maybe back it with the itinerary and dates and tie a red ribbon on the hanger part.  To float the picture you just roll it up to get it in the ornament and then use something long/flat to smooth it out.  It won't be up against the glass but just inside.


----------



## love280mickey

CajunGirl2 said:


> These are the instructions that I followed.
> 
> http://www.stylemepretty.com/2009/03/30/diy-coasters/



for anyone who did these tile coasters - how many did you give, and HOW ON EARTH did you lug it all around?

Did you ship them to the port ahead of time?

Thanks!


----------



## Marshay

Hollywood Glitter said:


> Last cruise I was on it was only supposed to be 2 things per room but I know they have allowed more based on the amount of children in the room



Thanks for the info!


----------



## sari8970

This will be our first Disney Cruise and we decided to join an FE group.  

I was making magnets for each person and then one per stateroom.

After finding this link, I'm thinking it's not enough.  I haven't finished all of the individual personalized magnets yet so I don't have a ton of time, especially since I have a 3 and 5 year old.

I was going to order some stuff to make goody bags for the kids that had some pirate stuff in it, but then after talking with someone in our group I thought they could get stuff like this already because of pirate night (I was going to do tattoos, mini telescopes, pirate rings).

Does anyone have any ideas for someone who isn't really crafty and that won't cost me a ton of money?

Thanks!

Sari


----------



## sari8970

dolphingirl47 said:


> I have them and just emailed them to you.
> 
> Corinna



The hidden mickey sounds interesting.  Is it for a Cruise?  If so, possibly the Magic?  

Can someone please explain this to me so I can see if I can add it to our FE gift?

Thank you so much!

Sari


----------



## sari8970

Also, I read somewhere on here that someone was personalizing pillow cases.  I just found out about the pillow case idea for my boys.  I was wondering how they could be personalized.

Thanks again!


----------



## Dislaney4n6

sari8970 said:


> Also, I read somewhere on here that someone was personalizing pillow cases.  I just found out about the pillow case idea for my boys.  I was wondering how they could be personalized.
> 
> Thanks again!



Some people have embroidery options on their sewing machines. They are able to personalize with the child's name and sometimes a Disney character as well.


----------



## Dislaney4n6

sari8970 said:


> This will be our first Disney Cruise and we decided to join an FE group.
> 
> I was making magnets for each person and then one per stateroom.
> 
> After finding this link, I'm thinking it's not enough.  I haven't finished all of the individual personalized magnets yet so I don't have a ton of time, especially since I have a 3 and 5 year old.
> 
> I was going to order some stuff to make goody bags for the kids that had some pirate stuff in it, but then after talking with someone in our group I thought they could get stuff like this already because of pirate night (I was going to do tattoos, mini telescopes, pirate rings).
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas for someone who isn't really crafty and that won't cost me a ton of money?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sari



The only thing you get on pirate night is a bandana. For the kiddies I made a necklace w/ charms and black cords from ebay. Cost about $5.00 for 25 necklaces. Got mickey heads for the girls and skull and crossbones for boys. Added some candy & temporary tattoos for the boys. The girls got a small nailpolish and lip balm. I also did some homemade postcards and pens so everyone (kids & adults) can send it from CC. Good luck and have fun!!!


----------



## stacyk9

sari8970 said:


> Also, I read somewhere on here that someone was personalizing pillow cases.  I just found out about the pillow case idea for my boys.  I was wondering how they could be personalized.
> 
> Thanks again!



We bought a personalized iron-on off of eBay last year. It would be pretty easy to make your own, though. Just put something together on your computer and print it out on transfer paper.


----------



## mrp4352

sari8970 said:


> This will be our first Disney Cruise and we decided to join an FE group.
> 
> I was making magnets for each person and then one per stateroom.
> 
> After finding this link, I'm thinking it's not enough.  I haven't finished all of the individual personalized magnets yet so I don't have a ton of time, especially since I have a 3 and 5 year old.
> 
> I was going to order some stuff to make goody bags for the kids that had some pirate stuff in it, but then after talking with someone in our group I thought they could get stuff like this already because of pirate night (I was going to do tattoos, mini telescopes, pirate rings).
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas for someone who isn't really crafty and that won't cost me a ton of money?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sari



Hi Sari-

The magnets sound lovely!  If that's what you have time/money/inclination to do, then that's plenty!  FE exchanges are about sharing a little Disney magic and shouldn't be causing you stress or worry!


----------



## lpizzuro123

mrp4352 said:


> Hi Sari-
> 
> The magnets sound lovely!  If that's what you have time/money/inclination to do, then that's plenty!  FE exchanges are about sharing a little Disney magic and shouldn't be causing you stress or worry!



I feel the same way. Everyone seems so creative here. I don't know if I could be as creative. Thanks for putting my worries to rest. Our cruise is in September so I need to get working.

Linda


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

golfnsuch said:


> Hi there.  For those who asked, the key fobs were much easier than I had expected. Using the 7/8" ribbon, I fused it to 1 1/4" webbing with 7/8" Heat n Bond, then stitched along both sides of the ribbon with matching thread on top and webbing colored thread in the bobbin.
> 
> Using a rotary blade, I cut the length to 11" and stitched the two sides together 1/4" from the ends.  The key fob hardware then clamps to the stitched end covering that stitching.  For ease of handling, I worked on sections of 44" at a time.



did you find these in bulk?  I found the fob in bulk but not the mickey head key ring...wanted to make some for a friend of mine


----------



## dolphingirl47

sari8970 said:


> The hidden mickey sounds interesting.  Is it for a Cruise?  If so, possibly the Magic?
> 
> Can someone please explain this to me so I can see if I can add it to our FE gift?
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Sari



The Hidden Mickeys that this referred to are graphics to be used for glass tile pendants. They are kind of marble effect designs with Hidden Mickeys.



ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> did you find these in bulk?  I found the fob in bulk but not the mickey head key ring...wanted to make some for a friend of mine



Try this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/20x-New-Iro...=725852075441180339&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&

I have bought a bunch of things from this seller before and would not hesitate to use him again.

Corinna


----------



## KevinWP

Heading towards our August cruise and I have so many ideas for our FE but it is getting too hot to craft!  I don't think I am even close to getting half of what I had hoped to do finished in time.  There are times I wish we had an AC, and this is one of them!  I need to book another cruise so I can finish my FE ideas!  

I really wanna get opinions on the stuff I have made already but I know I cannot post anything or give hints even till we get back.  If anyone wants to help me out who is NOT on my cruise please PM me.  I would appreciate some advice. 
TIA


----------



## cruisinwithmaandpa

sari8970 said:


> Also, I read somewhere on here that someone was personalizing pillow cases.  I just found out about the pillow case idea for my boys.  I was wondering how they could be personalized.
> 
> Thanks again!




They sell the pillowcases on Etsy.  You can have them personalized.


----------



## Susiesark

cruisinwithmaandpa said:


> They sell the pillowcases on Etsy.  You can have them personalized.



I have 2 personalized and autograph pillowcases, as well as picture mats.  While cute, not really useful.  Now I am looking for a nice tote bag to have signed.  DisneyStore.com sells them, although they are not the cutest or best price. Any suggestions?


----------



## lucky1

Susiesark said:


> I have 2 personalized and autograph pillowcases, as well as picture mats.  While cute, not really useful.  Now I am looking for a nice tote bag to have signed.  DisneyStore.com sells them, although they are not the cutest or best price. Any suggestions?



I purchased blank, cotton/canves totes from Michaels/WalMart and did this to them..
http://vacationfieldguides.com/2011/make-your-own-tie-dye-mickey-head-shirt/

I also did an iron on of our cruise logo...


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

dolphingirl47 said:


> The Hidden Mickeys that this referred to are graphics to be used for glass tile pendants. They are kind of marble effect designs with Hidden Mickeys.
> 
> 
> 
> Try this:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/20x-New-Iro...=725852075441180339&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&
> 
> I have bought a bunch of things from this seller before and would not hesitate to use him again.
> 
> Corinna



Thanks Corinna, I knew I should just ask you....LOL


----------



## dolphingirl47

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> Thanks Corinna, I knew I should just ask you....LOL



Yes, you should 

Corinna


----------



## dcperry

dthogue said:
			
		

> I need some creative help with my Christmas ornaments.  I am using clear plastic ornaments and want to include some type of tag identifying our cruise, but I'm not sure what to use - I thought about writing on the ornament itself, but I'm afraid it will look sloppy.  My other thought was to have customized ribbon made, but that seems to be an expensive options.
> 
> Any ideas?????



You can print an image on vellum paper and cut it out with a circle cutter and insert that into the ornament, vellum works best because it uncoils nicely. I did something similar for my cousins wedding favors.


----------



## Susiesark

dcperry said:


> You can print an image on vellum paper and cut it out with a circle cutter and insert that into the ornament, vellum works best because it uncoils nicely. I did something similar for my cousins wedding favors.



We got something like this on our last cruise. It had a picture of the ship, along with the dates, printed on clear paper, cut into a circle and inserted into a small clear glass ornament.  Unfortunately, it broke during the packing and travel home  (and we were only half hour away).  Take this into consideration if it is something breakable.


----------



## taximom00

I think I've figured out how to post photos so here goes:

My daughter and I made bottle cap stuff.  We were on the Magic to Canada last week. 

For the women we made necklaces:

http://i551.photobucket.com/albums/ii467/mauram1999/FEnecklace.jpg

We were excited to see two girls wearing them one night (OK, their mom's gave them their FE gifts!  But nice to see someone wearing our gift!)

For the men we made keychains: 

http://i551.photobucket.com/albums/ii467/mauram1999/FEkeychain.jpg

We were on the Canadian cruise and the plaid background is the tartan of Nova Scotia.  I found a woman on etsy who believe it or not was from Nova Scotia so she made the image for me!

For the family, we made magnets.  You can't really see it on the edges but we dusted them in a fine glitter.  

http://i551.photobucket.com/albums/ii467/mauram1999/FEmagnets.jpg

My daughter and I had fun making everything!  It was an easy craft project for us to do together!  And she loved delivering everything!

(I couldn't figure out how to turn the photos around!  But the necklace says Keep Calm and Cruise On with a Mickey head)


----------



## love280mickey

golfnsuch said:


> Hi there.  For those who asked, the key fobs were much easier than I had expected. Using the 7/8" ribbon, I fused it to 1 1/4" webbing with 7/8" Heat n Bond, then stitched along both sides of the ribbon with matching thread on top and webbing colored thread in the bobbin.
> 
> Using a rotary blade, I cut the length to 11" and stitched the two sides together 1/4" from the ends.  The key fob hardware then clamps to the stitched end covering that stitching.  For ease of handling, I worked on sections of 44" at a time.



I just found this ribbon, but have another idea for its use, will post pics when I finish.

Gonna go back to the older threads and see what else inspires me as well!


----------



## cujochurch

Where did you get the ribbon from?


----------



## HopeSparkles

Mom2PrincessesLinSy said:


> Here are some pictures of the things we got from our Alaskan cruise on the Wonder this August 2011:
> 
> Already started on some items for our NYC Magical Cruise



Hello fellow Marylander,
Will you be on the 9/7 or the 9/12 NYC to Canada? I'm actually on all 3 September sailings so I look forward to meeting you


----------



## katrina1122

Call me clueless, but what's ane FE gift?


----------



## Keurigirl

Just jumping in to discourage the "minnie" emergency kits or "bare" necessities kit... over half the people in my last cruise did something like this. I think the idea has become really popular. It's a great idea and very cute, but not when half your exchange does it!  lol


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

Keurigirl said:


> Just jumping in to discourage the "minnie" emergency kits or "bare" necessities kit... over half the people in my last cruise did something like this. I think the idea has become really popular. It's a great idea and very cute, but not when half your exchange does it!  lol


----------



## Susiesark

katrina1122 said:


> Call me clueless, but what's ane FE gift?



I tried to send a llink but it wouldn't go through.  This article was posted today. Go to Facebook, then find Chip and Co.  It explains about the Fish Extender. Written by my TA.


----------



## SeeJennyCruise

Wow, I've been reading almost everynight for a week  I finally made it through all 249 pages of the 1st Homemade FE thread and have completed all 31 pages on this thread.  I have made a list to refer back to and have explored sewing and embroidery machines based on you amazingly creative and talented folks.  

The first posts on the original thread were begun in October 2008.  I feel like I have completed a six week sewing or craft course.  I've scanned a hundred pictures, at least, and have learned so much.  I'm still not sure of my primary FE gift, but I know is won't be a minnie emergency or bare necessities "kits".

Three of our sons, two DIL's, and two grandsons, will be with us on our first Disney cruise, so we will have at least three different FE gifts to post when we return.  I've already seen some of our fellow cruisers posting on this and the original thread, so I'll likely wait until we return in October to post pictures.  

Just can't help but say it again, wow!


----------



## gatorfreud

Sorry all! I just saw the posts about the passport cover tutorial not working - that is so weird.  I can;t get into it now either.  Maybe all you DIS crafters were crashing the blog and she added a password!  HA!  Who knows...

anyway, I found this one.  Pretty close.  Dimensions slightly different - you still start with a 6in x 12 in rectangle (same as other).  the only difference in the one i made was that one side you fold in 1.75 inches, the other side 2.25 inches.

Let me know if you have questions!  

http://jembellish.blogspot.com/2011/07/passport-cover-guest-post-tutorial-from.html

Kim


----------



## Dream_2011

Just want to share this Facebook group of fish extender
https://www.facebook.com/groups/167311023398247/


----------



## love280mickey

concerned about theft on ship, awful, i know, but something to consider.

Many people are saying they use the plastic ties to tie on the fish extenders, but if there's ribbon too, can't someone just cut through the ribbon if they want it bad enough?

People are just too callous these days and even on a Dis ship you can't be sure.  Just hope none of our gifts mysteriously walk away either.

any other ideas of how to really secure the fe?  guess you could put the strap tie through the fabric itself somehow.


----------



## Susiesark

love280mickey said:


> concerned about theft on ship, awful, i know, but something to consider.
> 
> Many people are saying they use the plastic ties to tie on the fish extenders, but if there's ribbon too, can't someone just cut through the ribbon if they want it bad enough?
> 
> People are just too callous these days and even on a Dis ship you can't be sure.  Just hope none of our gifts mysteriously walk away either.
> 
> any other ideas of how to really secure the fe?  guess you could put the strap tie through the fabric itself somehow.


I zip tie the FE but only through the ribbon.  I doubt someone would want my personalized FE. But I have heard of some people putting gifts in then the recipients saying the never got them.  Very sad.  We don't want to have to check it every hour for gifts.  Suggestions?


----------



## Cruise

love280mickey said:


> concerned about theft on ship, awful, i know, but something to consider.
> 
> Many people are saying they use the plastic ties to tie on the fish extenders, but if there's ribbon too, can't someone just cut through the ribbon if they want it bad enough?
> 
> People are just too callous these days and even on a Dis ship you can't be sure.  Just hope none of our gifts mysteriously walk away either.
> 
> any other ideas of how to really secure the fe?  guess you could put the strap tie through the fabric itself somehow.



It's funny you said this because I thought the same thing.  I assumed I was being overly paranoid and didn't say anything.  

But, for my solution, instead of using a dowel in the top pocket, I used a stiff piece of plastic tubing (plumbing supplies) cut to the width of the FE so it doesn't show on either side.  I put that in the place the dowel would normally go and then threaded some colored 12 gauge wire (jewelry making supplies) through it and will use that as the hanging part and zip tie it to the fish.  Where the wire connects to itself will be inside the tube.  Someone would need to either spend some time or have wire cutters to get it off.

Like I said, probably paranoid and overly cautious on my part, but mine is Mickey themed and not personalized.


----------



## tlcoke

Susiesark said:


> We got something like this on our last cruise. It had a picture of the ship, along with the dates, printed on clear paper, cut into a circle and inserted into a small clear glass ornament.  Unfortunately, it broke during the packing and travel home  (and we were only half hour away).  Take this into consideration if it is something breakable.



If you want to make an ornament that has a more stained glass look to it, print your image on Transparency Film (like used on an overhead projector), it too will roll up and fit into an ornament, just be careful not to scratch the printed side of the film.


----------



## dee slack

Dream_2011 said:


> Just want to share this Facebook group of fish extender
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/167311023398247/



thanks so much for the link - so many wonderful ideas.


----------



## C8eOg

Added Mickey bling to nautical themed note cards:




PhotoGrid - note cards by C8eOg, on Flickr


----------



## C8eOg

Mini Chalkboards:  painted chipboard w/ chalkbaord paint and papered backs w/ Disney paper.  Added pirate ribbon and personalized w/ Fantasy 2012 using metallic/pastel velum markers (pink/silver/blue/purple/red-pink) that look chalk-like on the black background.  




chalkboards by C8eOg, on Flickr


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

C8eOg said:


> Mini Chalkboards:  painted chipboard w/ chalkbaord paint and papered backs w/ Disney paper.  Added pirate ribbon and personalized w/ Fantasy 2012 using metallic/pastel velum markers (pink/silver/blue/purple/red-pink) that look chalk-like on the black background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chalkboards by C8eOg, on Flickr



I love them.  What a cute idea and you did such a great job.


----------



## DisneyMom76

Love the ideas! I have a few months til the next cruise so now I must begin to brainstorm! Anyone else going June 15 2013 Fantasy Eastern Caribbean?


----------



## taximom00

love280mickey said:


> concerned about theft on ship, awful, i know, but something to consider.
> 
> Many people are saying they use the plastic ties to tie on the fish extenders, but if there's ribbon too, can't someone just cut through the ribbon if they want it bad enough?
> 
> People are just too callous these days and even on a Dis ship you can't be sure.  Just hope none of our gifts mysteriously walk away either.
> 
> any other ideas of how to really secure the fe?  guess you could put the strap tie through the fabric itself somehow.



Our FE was fine and I didn't zip tie it or anything....and our room was literally just off the mid ship elevators!

However we didn't receive gifts from 2 families in our group (I only know this because our group was very small...10 cabins) and my daughter was excitedly taking pictures as she arrived back to the room and there was a 
gift, so I know we didn't get a few things.

Perhaps stolen but we'll never know.  I guess if you have a larger group, you wouldn't really notice because who's keeping track, but with a small group it was apparent.

It hadn't occurred to me to be concerned someone would take the actual FE.  Ours was personalized so kind of useless for someone else!

My daughter was a little sad to not get all the gifts though, mostly because she helped me make some and deliver and she was surprised some would go missing!


----------



## C8eOg

taximom00 said:


> My daughter was a little sad to not get all the gifts though, mostly because she helped me make some and deliver and she was surprised some would go missing!



That's too bad.  I made quite a few smaller type gifts to give - I have the chalkboards for the kiddos and the notecards for the grown ups but I also made bookmarks last night with pirate riddles on them.  I am going to laminate them and add those to the gift - I did a stateroom gift (a paperbag autograph album) for the families w/ kids and s'thing different for the adults but I want to make sure everyone gets a little something in their pocket so I have little gifts for everyone.  I want to do a pirate creed but I'm having a hard time finding the paper - ??  I guess I need to try Kinkos - I've tried JoAnne's and Michaels and they don't have what I need.  I'll post pics of the albums and the bookmarks when I finish them.  I had a Disney book that the binding got completely ruined so I used pages from the book and it turned out really cute!!


----------



## Drew9780

C8eOg said:
			
		

> That's too bad.  I made quite a few smaller type gifts to give - I have the chalkboards for the kiddos and the notecards for the grown ups but I also made bookmarks last night with pirate riddles on them.  I am going to laminate them and add those to the gift - I did a stateroom gift (a paperbag autograph album) for the families w/ kids and s'thing different for the adults but I want to make sure everyone gets a little something in their pocket so I have little gifts for everyone.  I want to do a pirate creed but I'm having a hard time finding the paper - ??  I guess I need to try Kinkos - I've tried JoAnne's and Michaels and they don't have what I need.  I'll post pics of the albums and the bookmarks when I finish them.  I had a Disney book that the binding got completely ruined so I used pages from the book and it turned out really cute!!



For your pirate creed you can try parchment paper.  They should have it at staples or office depot.  I used it to make ages looking pirate maps for my sons birthday invites.  I then tour around all the edges and used distressing ink to make it look aged.  Hope this helps


----------



## C8eOg

Drew9780 said:


> For your pirate creed you can try parchment paper.  They should have it at staples or office depot.  I used it to make ages looking pirate maps for my sons birthday invites.  I then tour around all the edges and used distressing ink to make it look aged.  Hope this helps



Very helpful!  I haven't tried those places yet.  I tried the obvious craft stores but not the office supply places.  Thanks!  I will look.


----------



## Woobie

Another option for aged paper look is to soak it in tea. The paper takes on the brownish color. When it's dry, you can burn the edges slightly. Looks great.


----------



## solfan68

C8eOg said:


> Mini Chalkboards:  painted chipboard w/ chalkbaord paint and papered backs w/ Disney paper.  Added pirate ribbon and personalized w/ Fantasy 2012 using metallic/pastel velum markers (pink/silver/blue/purple/red-pink) that look chalk-like on the black background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chalkboards by C8eOg, on Flickr



Extremely COOL ! Think there will be some excited kids on your cruise.


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

Hi DISsers!
This thread was really important to me in the days/weeks/months that I was deciding what to do for FE gifts, so I wanted to come back and "report"! 
We did a one time gift bag for each member of the room, one bag for a "couple". The contents of each bag varied according to the gender and age of the person. Some of what we put in was bought stuff - candy/chips/superballs/gum/notebooks/crayons/pirate necklaces etc. The "special" things were the most fun to figure out and to make. All teens and adults got a lanyard keyring or zipper pull, made by my teens and some by me (only at the end did I agreed to learn to make them, too!). This is the group photo before putting them in bags:






Also, we made up little cups of blue/white/silver sprinkles (Israeli colors) for putting on ice cream. I ordered individual packets of chocolate fudge and tied them together as an ice cream kit of sorts. Here is the "pixie dust" sprinkles:











Adults also got single-serve packets of Turkish/Greek/Mud Coffee - with these instructions on how to make it:






Finally, with the help of the DISsigners and Vistaprint, I had these magnets made:






 MOSTLY I had FUN!!!!! It really was!


----------



## taximom00

HermanTriplets+1 said:


> Hi DISsers!
> This thread was really important to me in the days/weeks/months that I was deciding what to do for FE gifts, so I wanted to come back and "report"!
> We did a one time gift bag for each member of the room, one bag for a "couple". The contents of each bag varied according to the gender and age of the person. Some of what we put in was bought stuff - candy/chips/superballs/gum/notebooks/crayons/pirate necklaces etc. The "special" things were the most fun to figure out and to make. All teens and adults got a lanyard keyring or zipper pull, made by my teens and some by me (only at the end did I agreed to learn to make them, too!). This is the group photo before putting them in bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, we made up little cups of blue/white/silver sprinkles (Israeli colors) for putting on ice cream. I ordered individual packets of chocolate fudge and tied them together as an ice cream kit of sorts. Here is the "pixie dust" sprinkles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adults also got single-serve packets of Turkish/Greek/Mud Coffee - with these instructions on how to make it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, with the help of the DISsigners and Vistaprint, I had these magnets made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOSTLY I had FUN!!!!! It really was!



Hi Laurie,
Love your ideas...the sprinkles are fun....I bet there were jealous passengers at the ice cream station wondering why they didn't have sprinkles, too1!

I agree, it was fun making everything...Zoe was really into it!

Maura


----------



## gatorfreud

Bumping up for someone...

Kim


----------



## Donald & Daisy Duck

Does any have or know where I could find the sailor mickey and a dcl cruise logo graphic so that I can use it to make ribbon for my FE project.  I need it to tie into a bow and finish off the gift.  I have no idea how to use photoshop or any graphic program so making one myself would probably be impossible


----------



## Blueyes87

love280mickey said:


> Oh, can you please share how you made these, they are very cute!  Our cruise will be Western Caribbean.  But maybe I could do just something from Castaway Cay.



I sent you a PM back 



DisneyOHFan said:


> @Blueeys87 - the coasters are absolutely adorable.  Great job.



Thank you


----------



## TracyLilly

My wife and I want to give out personalized pens. Have any of you done this and it so, where do you get them from?


----------



## shadowryter

Donald & Daisy Duck said:


> Does any have or know where I could find the sailor mickey and a dcl cruise logo graphic so that I can use it to make ribbon for my FE project. I need it to tie into a bow and finish off the gift. I have no idea how to use photoshop or any graphic program so making one myself would probably be impossible


See if these help you out


----------



## erk711

Marshay said:


> I like the idea!!  My only concern is actually a question.
> 
> Do you know how many items you can drop off at GS for signature?  I for one, plan to drop off 2 or 3 things (if I can) -- two pillow cases for my daughters and one print mat for me.  Not sure if I could drop off another one or not.
> 
> If so, no worries.  If not, then your mat would go to waste (or I guess it could be given to another family that didn't know about the GS thing).



I don't know about the 'GS thing'...could you enlighten me? Thanks so much.


----------



## dizneeat

erk711 said:


> I don't know about the 'GS thing'...could you enlighten me? Thanks so much.



GS = Guest services


----------



## erk711

dizneeat said:
			
		

> GS = Guest services



Sorry, should have been more specific  you can drop things off to be signed? Is this by the characters? What are some things people get signed?


----------



## dizneeat

erk711 said:


> Sorry, should have been more specific  you can drop things off to be signed? Is this by the characters? What are some things people get signed?



You can drop off 1 or 2 items at GS to be signed by the characters. We have never done it, but I know that people drop of pillow cases and picture mats to be signed. You need to drop them off at the very start of your cruise and pick them up towards the end of it.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

dizneeat said:


> You can drop off 1 or 2 items at GS to be signed by the characters. We have never done it, but I know that people drop of pillow cases and picture mats to be signed. You need to drop them off at the very start of your cruise and pick them up towards the end of it.



Be sure to include fabric markers if you do the pillowcase idea. We were told a max of 2 things per cabin.  I put them in a ziplock bag with our last name and cabin number written on it, and included some goodies for the CM's.  I had heard gum was especially appreciated because you can't get it onboard, and I sent some chocolate as well.  Nothing beats a good bribe!


----------



## morgansmom2000

dizneeat said:


> You can drop off 1 or 2 items at GS to be signed by the characters. We have never done it, but I know that people drop of pillow cases and picture mats to be signed. You need to drop them off at the very start of your cruise and pick them up towards the end of it.



I dropped off a scrapbook album and a pillowcase, I had dropped off the sharpies with the pillowcase, so when I dropped off the album, they just used what they had.  It worked perfectly.


----------



## kuhltiffany

Vistaprint is a great and reasonably-priced website to order personalized things from!



TracyLilly said:


> My wife and I want to give out personalized pens. Have any of you done this and it so, where do you get them from?


----------



## wltdsnyfan

kuhltiffany said:


> Vistaprint is a great and reasonably-priced website to order personalized things from!



*I second that.  They are great.  I love what I got from them.*


----------



## Keurigirl

C8eOg said:


> Added Mickey bling to nautical themed note cards:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PhotoGrid - note cards by C8eOg, on Flickr



A-freaking-dorable!


----------



## KTills

Keurigirl said:
			
		

> A-freaking-dorable!



Just saw these notecards at Michaels yesterday (minus the Mickey bling of course!). Cute!


----------



## Donald & Daisy Duck

shadowryter said:


> See if these help you out



Thank you so much....these are perfect!  Now I need to get to work on printing!


----------



## C8eOg

Thanks!  That's where I got them - right out of the dollar section.  Added a bit of bling and VOILA!  Mickey notecards!  Quite easy.  I tied them up in ribbon and put them inside a plastic baggie so they don't get damaged.  I am trying to keep all my FE stuff together in one place - sort of pre-packing.  I have a few items that I'm going to put together once onboard.  The "pirate decrees" - I made my own but used the ideas on here - I'll just pack those flat and bring rubber bands/ties with me.  



KTills said:


> Just saw these notecards at Michaels yesterday (minus the Mickey bling of course!). Cute!


----------



## blueladybug

socababy said:


> Now tht my two latest cruises are over, I can post what I made.  Bewteen the 2 cruises, I had about 50 cabins to deliver to.  My original inspiration was the fact that Hawaii was going to be a 15 night cruise and I thoght maybe some poeple could use some games if they had down time in their rooms!
> 
> I hand pianted (not so well on some) mickey heads on the side of the dice with 1 dot, decorated the dice holder and then included some games along with balnk paper that could be played with the dice.  I also made pens to match.



Love this idea! What did you use for the dice container?


----------



## erk711

I've searched the thread for FE gifts for boys age 16+ and have come up with pirate medallion, candy and glow balls (not sure if I've seen those). 

Does anyone else have any other suggestions?

Many thanks


----------



## Ptwolfman

Glow sticks, flashlights, wallet, deck of cards & hand held games


----------



## Susiesark

erk711 said:


> I've searched the thread for FE gifts for boys age 16+ and have come up with pirate medallion, candy and glow balls (not sure if I've seen those).
> 
> Does anyone else have any other suggestions?
> 
> Many thanks


For the teen boys in my group (over 14) I got foldable water bottles, like this http://vapur.us/?gclid=CKfv3fHc1LECFUcbQgodUyUAqA 
from the 99 Cent Store.  I struggled to figure out something for that age.


----------



## erk711

Susiesark said:


> For the teen boys in my group (over 14) I got foldable water bottles, like this http://vapur.us/?gclid=CKfv3fHc1LECFUcbQgodUyUAqA
> from the 99 Cent Store.  I struggled to figure out something for that age.



Thanks. Just after posting I saw somewhere else about using a water bottle and I thought about using a regular one and stuffing it with candy! Two gifts in one


----------



## erk711

Ptwolfman said:


> Glow sticks, flashlights, wallet, deck of cards & hand held games



Thanks for the flashlight idea. Reminds me a saw a battery operated glow stick/strobe light/flashlight "stick" at Walmart last week!


----------



## PA Princess

Anyone looking for an easy FE, the Dollar Tree has small (locker sized) magnetic white boards which include attached pen with eraser for $1.  We added some Mickey and the gang stickers also from Dollar Tree (50 stickers - 4 pages in a pack) and they turned out super cute!  We made these for our own two doors (FE is finished), but I thought I would pass it on for someone looking for a stateroom gift.


----------



## C8eOg

We put together a few different items for our FE gift.  One is a pirate bookmark and they are turning out so cute!  I used my cricket last night to cut out the base and "Donald's" anchor - then I put Riddles on one side and the answers on the other.  I have to take them over to be laminated today and then I'll punch & ribbon then.  My husband actually helped me put them together last night which I was totally shocked and was so not expecting!  It's certainly not a difficult craft - he's just not the crafty type at all.  

He went shopping with me too on Sunday and we picked out some ship shaped foam and some Disney chipboard cutouts which we are making into door magnants.  We added a little bit of Mickey/Pirate to the mix and I think they're going to turn out really cute.  I lettered some with "Disney" or "Fantasy" but I didn't have enough to do each one with.  Without last names, I can't really put the family name on it so I'm just working with what I got.


----------



## crushonjessica

erk711 said:


> I've searched the thread for FE gifts for boys age 16+ and have come up with pirate medallion, candy and glow balls (not sure if I've seen those).
> 
> Does anyone else have any other suggestions?
> 
> Many thanks


drawstring backpacks from Oriental Trading 

http://www.orientaltrading.com/api/search?Ntt=backpack

if you think some colors are "girly" then you can dye some black or blue.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

C8eOg said:


> We put together a few different items for our FE gift.  One is a pirate bookmark and they are turning out so cute!  I used my cricket last night to cut out the base and "Donald's" anchor - then I put Riddles on one side and the answers on the other.  I have to take them over to be laminated today and then I'll punch & ribbon then.  My husband actually helped me put them together last night which I was totally shocked and was so not expecting!  It's certainly not a difficult craft - he's just not the crafty type at all.
> 
> He went shopping with me too on Sunday and we picked out some ship shaped foam and some Disney chipboard cutouts which we are making into door magnants.  We added a little bit of Mickey/Pirate to the mix and I think they're going to turn out really cute.  I lettered some with "Disney" or "Fantasy" but I didn't have enough to do each one with.  Without last names, I can't really put the family name on it so I'm just working with what I got.



Can't wait to see these!


----------



## lsjones

This will be first FE...and I'm not sure on the equitte. If doing something like a sling bag, do you do one for each person in the cabin? And do you only deliver one gift per cruise?


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

lsjones said:


> This will be first FE...and I'm not sure on the equitte. If doing something like a sling bag, do you do one for each person in the cabin? And do you only deliver one gift per cruise?



I would only do one per cabin.

If there are any kids in the cabin, you could always add something small for them.


----------



## 5crazyfordisney

Keurigirl said:


> Just jumping in to discourage the "minnie" emergency kits or "bare" necessities kit... over half the people in my last cruise did something like this. I think the idea has become really popular. It's a great idea and very cute, but not when half your exchange does it!  lol



I am getting ready to buy supplies for my FE gifts and wanted to check with recent cruisers and see if this is true -- in your recent FE did you get multiple emergency / necessities kits?  If so, could you give me an idea of the number - say, out of 25 gifts, 3 were kits?  Did you think this was too many?  What did you do with all the kits - will you use them all or end up keeping one and throwing away the others or giving them away?

Although I'm in the camp that you can never have too many (spread them around - put one in car, medicine cabinet, swim bag, diaper bag, traveling bag, etc.) and I'd like to think my kit will be unique, I don't want to make something unoriginal or not useful... 

Thanks so much!
Shea


----------



## DisneyOHFan

5crazyfordisney said:


> I am getting ready to buy supplies for my FE gifts and wanted to check with recent cruisers and see if this is true -- in your recent FE did you get multiple emergency / necessities kits?  If so, could you give me an idea of the number - say, out of 25 gifts, 3 were kits?  Did you think this was too many?  What did you do with all the kits - will you use them all or end up keeping one and throwing away the others or giving them away?
> 
> Although I'm in the camp that you can never have too many (spread them around - put one in car, medicine cabinet, swim bag, diaper bag, traveling bag, etc.) and I'd like to think my kit will be unique, I don't want to make something unoriginal or not useful...
> 
> Thanks so much!
> Shea



Shea -

Personally, we loved getting them.  We received 4 in our group of 35 but they were all a little different.


----------



## gilsan

taximom00 said:


> I think I've figured out how to post photos so here goes:
> 
> My daughter and I made bottle cap stuff.  We were on the Magic to Canada last week.
> 
> For the women we made necklaces:
> 
> http://i551.photobucket.com/albums/ii467/mauram1999/FEnecklace.jpg
> 
> We were excited to see two girls wearing them one night (OK, their mom's gave them their FE gifts!  But nice to see someone wearing our gift!)
> 
> For the men we made keychains:
> 
> http://i551.photobucket.com/albums/ii467/mauram1999/FEkeychain.jpg
> 
> We were on the Canadian cruise and the plaid background is the tartan of Nova Scotia.  I found a woman on etsy who believe it or not was from Nova Scotia so she made the image for me!
> 
> For the family, we made magnets.  You can't really see it on the edges but we dusted them in a fine glitter.
> 
> http://i551.photobucket.com/albums/ii467/mauram1999/FEmagnets.jpg
> 
> My daughter and I had fun making everything!  It was an easy craft project for us to do together!  And she loved delivering everything!
> 
> (I couldn't figure out how to turn the photos around!  But the necklace says Keep Calm and Cruise On with a Mickey head)



Your bottlecaps turned out nicely!


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

5crazyfordisney said:


> I am getting ready to buy supplies for my FE gifts and wanted to check with recent cruisers and see if this is true -- in your recent FE did you get multiple emergency / necessities kits?  If so, could you give me an idea of the number - say, out of 25 gifts, 3 were kits?  Did you think this was too many?  What did you do with all the kits - will you use them all or end up keeping one and throwing away the others or giving them away?
> 
> Although I'm in the camp that you can never have too many (spread them around - put one in car, medicine cabinet, swim bag, diaper bag, traveling bag, etc.) and I'd like to think my kit will be unique, I don't want to make something unoriginal or not useful...
> 
> Thanks so much!
> Shea



We've received many different varieties, and yes, on one cruise almost half of the gifts we received were these type of kits - many of them simply ziploc bags filled with things and tagged.  

The ones that I have tucked in travel bags and glove boxes are the ones that actually have some type of creative/crafted kit to hold them.

Make or buy some type of pouch or container and be creative with it and I'm sure folks will love them!


----------



## daigs5

What awesome ideas!  I am just preparing for our sailing on 8/18 - and it's my first time on DCL.  Looking foward to trying out some of the ideas!


----------



## alicia1506

we made disney bookmarks, mickey stationary (notecards), mickey photos in frames, postcards and magnets, with disney paper bags to hold them for our FE gifts... then we had to cancel our cruise. 

we plan on re-booking in sept next year, and most of the FE gifts we can simply use next year, but i now have a bunch of postcards which say 'disney fantasy nov 24-dec 1, 2012' on the back of the card, so they can't be used as FE gifts next year... 

anyone have any thoughts as to ways they may be repurposed?


----------



## Cruise

alicia1506 said:


> we made disney bookmarks, mickey stationary (notecards), mickey photos in frames, postcards and magnets, with disney paper bags to hold them for our FE gifts... then we had to cancel our cruise.
> 
> we plan on re-booking in sept next year, and most of the FE gifts we can simply use next year, but i now have a bunch of postcards which say 'disney fantasy nov 24-dec 1, 2012' on the back of the card, so they can't be used as FE gifts next year...
> 
> anyone have any thoughts as to ways they may be repurposed?



What's on the front of the postcard?

You could glue it to the front of a plain notebook to make a journal for people.  Or, if your FE group is larger and you need more frames,  you could use those in the frames instead of a Mickey pic.   Or, you could even just buy large address labels, print out sheets of labels with your new cruise details and slap that right over the original writing.  The labels come in all sizes.

HTH.


----------



## solfan68

Well, we are back. Sad to say, but it was an awesome time on The Dream ! Do ya feel me Aug5 Double Dippers ? Anyway, time for this non-crafty guy to share his bit of FE fun. Remember kids, ADVENTURE IS OUT THERE !

Thanks to these nice folks who gave us the inspiration. Alright... and the directions.


----------



## love280mickey

Donald & Daisy Duck said:


> Thank you so much....these are perfect!  Now I need to get to work on printing!



just wondering - how do you print ribbon?


----------



## Cruise

Lot of cute ideas.  I'm one of the ones holding mine back till after my cruise so as not to spoil the surprise.


----------



## Rather Be At WDW

solfan68 said:


> Well, we are back. Sad to say, but it was an awesome time on The Dream ! Do ya feel me Aug5 Double Dippers ? Anyway, time for this non-crafty guy to share his bit of FE fun. Remember kids, ADVENTURE IS OUT THERE !
> 
> Thanks to these nice folks who gave us the inspiration. Alright... and the directions.



Nicely done!!!


----------



## Leish

Wonderful ideas, especially for a first timer like me. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tinkeramy

For our first time doing FEs I got a bunch of composition notebooks (.39 ea at Big Lots!) and covered the front with different designs of Disney paper.  I figured it could be for a trip journal, autographs or whatever!  We were overwhelmed with the generosity and our kids loved it.  If I knew I were doing another cruise, I would definitely start WAY ahead of time looking for Disney / Pirate themed stuff or things out of which I could make bulk crafts pretty easily.  As it was, I joined our FE group about 2 weeks before sailing date, so I had to do something that I could make quickly.


----------



## pharmama

We did 2 FE deliveries on our recent 5night Dream cruise.  1st delivery was on the first night- a water bottle I customized and put a few candies inside (would have liked to put more but my budget was bursting!  We're from SF so had to put the Ghirardelli's in there)













(special thanks to fellow DISer cctimmom for sending me the photos since I forgot to take any).
I tried to do this as one bottle per person but we had a number of late FE joiners...those cabins only got one per child.  Also put an itinerary specific magnet on each cabin door with this delivery.

Then on Pirate night we did a paper bag (one per cabin) my DDs decorated with Pirate stickers that had a tube of glow bracelets ($1 at Michaels), chocolate coins, some pirate magnets (little painted wood pirate stuff that I found in a 4 pack/$1 at Michaels and added magnet tape to), and an eyepatch.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Those bottles are amazing and I would have loved the candy in there.

Corinna


----------



## swmal

Where did you get those bottles and how did you do the vinyl on them?  Very cool!


----------



## pharmama

I got the water bottles from www.discountmugs.com but I looked at a lot of similar promo product websites (you can order 'blanks' from basically all of them).  That site just happened to have a suitable bottle on clearance and a coupon code.

I cut the vinyl with my Cricut.  However, I have a software program (Make the Cut) that allows me to cut anything I want from my computer with my Cricut (which I bought specifically for this purpose for another project- software + cricut was $160 at the time). Since then, this software maker and another similar one were sued by Provo Craft (makers of the Cricut) and the software is no longer available for use with Cricut machines.  It does work with some other craft cutters but I don't know much about them.  Googling may find you another way to use MTC with a Cricut but YMMV with that.  

I just don't upgrade my software and cut away...

Oh- and I buy the vinyl on Amazon from a marketplace seller.  The Cricut brand vinyl is ridiculously expensive. 

I've made bottles as kids party favors too...usually end up spending around $4-6 per bottle depending on how good a deal I can find on water bottles.  I've heard that Dollar stores often have basic metal water bottles now too but I wanted one with a sipper type top.


----------



## morgansmom2000

Love those water bottles!  We made a similar item for my daughter's Hunger Games-themed 12th birthday party this summer with double-walled tumblers from Dollar Tree.  They also had aluminum ones, but DD liked the clear better.  (I have SCAL and a Cricut, but am planning on upgrading to a Cameo at some point).  We stuffed them full of candy too.


----------



## kelmarie66

DisneyMom76 said:
			
		

> Love the ideas! I have a few months til the next cruise so now I must begin to brainstorm! Anyone else going June 15 2013 Fantasy Eastern Caribbean?



We r! There is a group on FB and on DISboards for that sailing. Not super active right now at 44 weeks out, but it will pick up closer to sailing. Hope to see u on board!


----------



## AnotherPrincess

I know I'm getting off topic but I'd like to hear more about the Hunger Games party. I'm thinking of doing a Hunger Games movie night party for adults when the DVD comes out.


----------



## morgansmom2000

AnotherPrincess said:


> I know I'm getting off topic but I'd like to hear more about the Hunger Games party. I'm thinking of doing a Hunger Games movie night party for adults when the DVD comes out.



I'll PM you.


----------



## PlaidPixie

tinkeramy said:


> For our first time doing FEs I got a bunch of composition notebooks (.39 ea at Big Lots!) and covered the front with different designs of Disney paper.  I figured it could be for a trip journal, autographs or whatever!  We were overwhelmed with the generosity and our kids loved it.  If I knew I were doing another cruise, I would definitely start WAY ahead of time looking for Disney / Pirate themed stuff or things out of which I could make bulk crafts pretty easily.  As it was, I joined our FE group about 2 weeks before sailing date, so I had to do something that I could make quickly.



LOVE this idea.  How did you apply the paper?  Did you coat it at all? I'd love more details, as I may "borrow" this idea for our cruise next month.  Did you do one per cabin, or do individual ones for the kids?


----------



## tinkeramy

PlaidPixie said:


> LOVE this idea.  How did you apply the paper?  Did you coat it at all? I'd love more details, as I may "borrow" this idea for our cruise next month.  Did you do one per cabin, or do individual ones for the kids?



I just used spray adhesive for the paper and I didn't coat it.  Since I used 2 different kinds of paper on each notebook I needed to apply some kind of ribbon to put over the line where the paper changed, but I had a hard time making the ribbon stick.  I finally found a scotch tape-sized roll of black tape with white polka dots on it in the scrapbooking section at Target - worked perfectly as an accent!  I would have preferred red with black dots, but beggars can't be choosers!  The only caveat about this was that, since I did one for each person (32) I had to pretty much fill up one carry-on with these and it was heavy!  Not a huge deal, though, since they take your luggage from you as soon as you get outside the port, and then I had an empty suitcase ready for the return trip home!    If I had any idea how to post pictures here, I would.   However, when I get to the FE part of our trip on my blog, I will try to remember to post back here and let you know so you can see the picture there!  They were super-quick to make, and I found Disney themed paper in the clearance bin at Jo-Ann!


----------



## carmie3377

tinkeramy said:
			
		

> I just used spray adhesive for the paper and I didn't coat it.  Since I used 2 different kinds of paper on each notebook I needed to apply some kind of ribbon to put over the line where the paper changed, but I had a hard time making the ribbon stick.  I finally found a scotch tape-sized roll of black tape with white polka dots on it in the scrapbooking section at Target - worked perfectly as an accent!  I would have preferred red with black dots, but beggars can't be choosers!  The only caveat about this was that, since I did one for each person (32) I had to pretty much fill up one carry-on with these and it was heavy!  Not a huge deal, though, since they take your luggage from you as soon as you get outside the port, and then I had an empty suitcase ready for the return trip home!    If I had any idea how to post pictures here, I would.   However, when I get to the FE part of our trip on my blog, I will try to remember to post back here and let you know so you can see the picture there!  They were super-quick to make, and I found Disney themed paper in the clearance bin at Jo-Ann!



I've been doing this for a few years for my kids for school.  I even do this to spirals but they take awhile due to all the holes.  Turns a cheap notebook into something that looks like it cost quite a bit more.  Anyway, DD has received so many compliments on them so I'm sure everyone loved your gift!  I considered it for ourPanama Canal cruise but we had so many cabins (almost 100) I knew they would be too heavy.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## LindaBabe

Very low cost FE Gift ideas
http://pinterest.com/aikenmagnolia/paint-chips/


----------



## dsnygirl2006

Can anybody tell me how to make the bottle caps with the Disney designs inside them? They are so cute? Do you buy them this way or can you make them?


----------



## Disneygal19

Now that my cruise is over I can post these lol  We made Picture frames for the women, NY themed cds for the men, bracelets for the teen-20s girls  for the kids we did bags filled with crafts, flip flops candy and jewelry/treasure box for our FE organizer

For some reason photos are not working I will keep trying.

http://m1257.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/Disneyjack/Mobile Uploads/939cd20d.jpg.html?o=0


----------



## Susiesark

Disneygal19 said:


> Now that my cruise is over I can post these lol  We made Picture frames for the women, NY themed cds for the men, bracelets for the teen-20s girls  for the kids we did bags filled with crafts, flip flops candy (not pictured), and jewelry/treasure box for our FE organizer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> I can't open the pics. Can you repost?Thanks.


----------



## Disneygal19

I am trying for some reason not having success :0( I will keep trying


----------



## Disneygal19

The link above should be working now :0)


----------



## taximom00

dsnygirl2006 said:


> Can anybody tell me how to make the bottle caps with the Disney designs inside them? They are so cute? Do you buy them this way or can you make them?



My daughter and I made bottle cap necklaces, key chains and magnets (I posted pics a page or two back) 

They were really easy to make and we had fun!

I ordered the bottle caps on etsy from a seller named fizzypops just search for her.  I used her a few times as we did bottle cap crafts for a fundraiser as well as a birthday party.  She sends out her stuff immediately and it comes usually 3 or 4 days after ordering.  

She sells the silicone sticky discs and the bottle caps in a 'kit' so you can get just what you need.

We made necklaces for the women, key chains for the men and magnets for the cabin.  

As for the designs, I just did an etsy search to find images.  If you search Disney Magic, there is a woman who should come up who sells that image for all 4 ships.  This is one of the magnets we made.  She also did a custom one for me with Mickey's head over the Nova Scotia plaid, as we were on the Canadian cruise.  I liked this 'special meaning'....and she did the necklace image that said Keep Calm and Cruise on with a small Mickey head.

If you can't find her, let me know and I will search my etsy account.

The images from her were inexpensive (maybe $4 for a sheet of at least 16) and you can print these as many times as you want at home.  Honestly, I thought she under charged as she even went back and fixed something for me!

I really recommend her and she might be able to custom something for your cruise.

If you want basic Disney characters, there are tons by different sellers on etsy, usually at $1-$2/sheet.

hope this helps.  as I said, they were super easy and my 13 year old loved making them with me!


----------



## jacquieone

pharmama said:


> We did 2 FE deliveries on our recent 5night Dream cruise.  1st delivery was on the first night- a water bottle I customized and put a few candies inside (would have liked to put more but my budget was bursting!  We're from SF so had to put the Ghirardelli's in there)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (special thanks to fellow DISer cctimmom for sending me the photos since I forgot to take any).
> I tried to do this as one bottle per person but we had a number of late FE joiners...those cabins only got one per child.  Also put an itinerary specific magnet on each cabin door with this delivery.
> 
> Then on Pirate night we did a paper bag (one per cabin) my DDs decorated with Pirate stickers that had a tube of glow bracelets ($1 at Michaels), chocolate coins, some pirate magnets (little painted wood pirate stuff that I found in a 4 pack/$1 at Michaels and added magnet tape to), and an eyepatch.



We were one of the lucky recipients of the water bottles, candy, magnet & pirate goodies!!! I LOVED it all!!!  You have also gotten me hooked on ginger chews, which I can't find the chimes brand here in FL, boo. . Thanks again!!!


----------



## pharmama

jacquieone said:


> We were one of the lucky recipients of the water bottles, candy, magnet & pirate goodies!!! I LOVED it all!!!  You have also gotten me hooked on ginger chews, which I can't find the chimes brand here in FL, boo. . Thanks again!!!



Glad you enjoyed them!  Especially the Chimes- they're not for everyone so glad at least one person liked them.

I don't know if you have a Cost Plus World Market near you (there are some in Florida but I don't know where in FL you are) they have usually Orange and Original Chimes flavors.

I bought them off Amazon.com though since I wanted all the flavors (Mango is my favorite  )


----------



## BAT

So many amazing ideas! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## morgansmom2000

FYI on bottle caps...if you have a microbrewery place near you, they are MUCH cheaper there.  I got 50 caps for $1.50.  I used my die cut machine to smash them flat, and a Crop-a-Dile (hole punch) to cut the hole in them.  HTH!


----------



## Cambsuk

So excited to try FE with my family, I finally finished my no sew Fish Extender and Im happy with how it came out, using some Disney Store carrier bags and duck tape.


----------



## erk711

Cambsuk said:
			
		

> So excited to try FE with my family, I finally finished my no sew Fish Extender and Im happy with how it came out, using some Disney Store carrier bags and duck tape.



Soo cute! Good job!


----------



## BAT

For those of you who have sent something for printing (like a promo place), I would not use Disney logos but could I use the word?


----------



## maggie_sam

BAT said:


> For those of you who have sent something for printing (like a promo place), I would not use Disney logos but could I use the word?



I just had something printed from a promo place for my FE gift.  I used one of the Disney fonts, and they would not print unless I obtained written permission from Disney.  I substituted a different font, and I did have the name of the ship, so "Disney" was included and they did not have a problem.


----------



## BAT

maggie_sam said:


> I just had something printed from a promo place for my FE gift.  I used one of the Disney fonts, and they would not print unless I obtained written permission from Disney.  I substituted a different font, and I did have the name of the ship, so "Disney" was included and they did not have a problem.



Thanks!


----------



## tzuhouse

Good morning, all!  Have a quick question.  I saw on ebay someone selling magnets that look like the name tags and then putting each person's name on it.  I'm cruising in a month with some friends who have never cruised on Disney before and I would like to make some of these for them, as a surprise.  The people selling on ebay are out of town right now and I thought I could most likely make them myself, but I'm not sure where to look for the name tag artwork and thought someone from the DIS might have created it.

Any idea?  Here is what I'm looking at.  I could make these for clients, as well, so I would love to get it on my computer.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/37063648815...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_854wt_1413

Thanks in advance.
Mary


----------



## iloverags2

tzuhouse said:


> Good morning, all!  Have a quick question.  I saw on ebay someone selling magnets that look like the name tags and then putting each person's name on it.  I'm cruising in a month with some friends who have never cruised on Disney before and I would like to make some of these for them, as a surprise.  The people selling on ebay are out of town right now and I thought I could most likely make them myself, but I'm not sure where to look for the name tag artwork and thought someone from the DIS might have created it.
> 
> Any idea?  Here is what I'm looking at.  I could make these for clients, as well, so I would love to get it on my computer.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/37063648815...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_854wt_1413
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Mary



Mary, Tom created blanks in his thread awhile ago.  They are in this thread on page 128.  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1936740&highlight=tom+name+tag


----------



## iloverags2

Even better, here is a direct link to the post with the blanks.  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41778387&postcount=1914


----------



## shadowryter

Hi there, does anyone know if Tom was the original designer of these tags? I remember having him make some for me before I became a member of the Creative DISign team. Just curious as this wouldn't be the first time that a DISign was lifted for profit on ebay. A real big no-no.


----------



## WDW Enabler

shadowryter said:


> Hi there, does anyone know if Tom was the original designer of these tags? I remember having him make some for me before I became a member of the Creative DISign team. Just curious as this wouldn't be the first time that a DISign was lifted for profit on ebay. A real big no-no.



Yes, Tom was the original. No wonder many DISigners are hanging up their keyboards and stopping their work. People are taking what they do out of the goodness of their hearts and selling it.

Mike


----------



## shadowryter

WDW Enabler said:


> Yes, Tom was the original. No wonder many DISigners are hanging up their keyboards and stopping their work. People are taking what they do out of the goodness of their hearts and selling it.
> 
> Mike


Hi Mike, I thought so. They are supposedly on vacation until the 20th. Their inventory is not listed. Kind of odd. Maybe someone reported them and if not I plan too.


----------



## tinkeramy

Okay - haven't figured out picture posting here but I just did a post on my blog showing stuff we received and the notebooks that we gave out for our fish extenders....

http://longingforthesea.blogspot.com/2012/08/disney-dream-2012-fish-extender.html

Oh, and as far as the emergency kits that somebody said they got too many of, I sailed on 8/1 and we didn't receive a single one!  So, I guess it's either feast or famine!


----------



## Clotho

maggie_sam said:


> I just had something printed from a promo place for my FE gift.  I used one of the Disney fonts, and they would not print unless I obtained written permission from Disney.  I substituted a different font, and I did have the name of the ship, so "Disney" was included and they did not have a problem.



I just had mine done at a very common online printing place. Used both the Waltography font and a pic of Mickey and was ready for them to kick it back and say they wouldn't print it. But I got a "your order shipped" notice two days ago, so I think it depends on if they catch it or not. *shrug*


----------



## BAT

Thanks Clotho, was that the V place?


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

shadowryter said:


> Hi Mike, I thought so. They are supposedly on vacation until the 20th. Their inventory is not listed. Kind of odd. Maybe someone reported them and if not I plan too.



Before doing any reporting, I'd look a little closer at the pictures.

The posting on Ebay is not the same design as posted here.

Cast name tags are available for anyone and everyone to create images from.  

Why be so quick to accuse someone of stealing?


----------



## hkriw

My FE gift is not completely homemade- but I wanted to share now that I have cruised and there's no spoiler!!


----------



## gfolchick

tinkeramy said:


> Okay - haven't figured out picture posting here but I just did a post on my blog showing stuff we received and the notebooks that we gave out for our fish extenders....
> 
> http://longingforthesea.blogspot.com/2012/08/disney-dream-2012-fish-extender.html
> 
> Oh, and as far as the emergency kits that somebody said they got too many of, I sailed on 8/1 and we didn't receive a single one!  So, I guess it's either feast or famine!



I like those pocket deck finders in your post, might have to keep that in mind to include with ours.


----------



## shadowryter

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> Before doing any reporting, I'd look a little closer at the pictures.
> 
> The posting on Ebay is not the same design as posted here.
> 
> Cast name tags are available for anyone and everyone to create images from.
> 
> Why be so quick to accuse someone of stealing?


I agree...but never for profit. Which in this case is none of my business. Can you just imagine if us DISigners sold our images? I've posted thousands for free because I love doing it not because I want to make a buck. Besides it's not worth a lawsuit from Disney.You have to be a DISigner here who has seen their images for sale on ebay to know where I'm coming from. We protect our own.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

shadowryter said:


> I agree...but never for profit. Which in this case is none of my business. Can you just imagine if us DISigners sold our images? I've posted thousands for free because I love doing it not because I want to make a buck. Besides it's not worth a lawsuit from Disney.You have to be a DISigner here who has seen their images for sale on ebay to know where I'm coming from. We protect our own.



I understand about DISigners protecting their images, and I'm in complete support.

In this case, however, the magnet for sale on Ebay is *not* a DISign.


----------



## love280mickey

tinkeramy said:


> Okay - haven't figured out picture posting here but I just did a post on my blog showing stuff we received and the notebooks that we gave out for our fish extenders....
> 
> http://longingforthesea.blogspot.com/2012/08/disney-dream-2012-fish-extender.html
> 
> Oh, and as far as the emergency kits that somebody said they got too many of, I sailed on 8/1 and we didn't receive a single one!  So, I guess it's either feast or famine!



love your notebooks, I was thinking of something similar to that for the girls age 11 and up.

really love the coasters - imagine carrying a ton of those onboard!


----------



## tinkeramy

gfolchick said:


> I like those pocket deck finders in your post, might have to keep that in mind to include with ours.



Those really came in handy, and they're such a simple thing to do!



love280mickey said:


> love your notebooks, I was thinking of something similar to that for the girls age 11 and up.
> 
> really love the coasters - imagine carrying a ton of those onboard!



Thanks - like I said, I needed something quick!  I was going to include a gel pen with each one, but just ran out of time to pick them up.  And, yes, I thought the coasters would be heavy, but there were only 11 cabins participating in our exchange and the giver did one set of 2 per cabin, so not TOO bad, but still pretty heavy.  Al least they don't take up a lot of space!


----------



## cupcakefairy2u

Dream_2011 said:


> Omg, are we on the same ship. March 23,2013



OMG you and I are on the same SHIP  !


----------



## grumpy's fan

dolphingirl47 said:


> Here are the gifts that I also gave to people /q51/dolphingirl_album/Fish%20Extender%20Gifts/photo22.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> For women and girls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corinna



Corinna, would you mind PM me the Hidden Mickey images? I love these necklaces!!! You are very creative! 

Leanne


----------



## dolphingirl47

grumpy's fan said:


> Corinna, would you mind PM me the Hidden Mickey images? I love these necklaces!!! You are very creative!
> 
> Leanne



No problem. PM on its way.

Corinna


----------



## alicia1506

tinkeramy said:


> Okay - haven't figured out picture posting here but I just did a post on my blog showing stuff we received and the notebooks that we gave out for our fish extenders....
> 
> http://longingforthesea.blogspot.com/2012/08/disney-dream-2012-fish-extender.html
> 
> Oh, and as far as the emergency kits that somebody said they got too many of, I sailed on 8/1 and we didn't receive a single one!  So, I guess it's either feast or famine!



love that handout you got of locations around the ship!! was thinking of doing something similar for our FE -- glad to know it would be something useful


----------



## VAis4DISlovers

alicia1506 said:
			
		

> love that handout you got of locations around the ship!! was thinking of doing something similar for our FE -- glad to know it would be something useful



I did something similar for my FE this October: it turned out great!


----------



## alicia1506

VAis4DISlovers said:


> I did something similar for my FE this October: it turned out great!



great to hear...and super great for those of us that want to give something useful that will be appreciated, but aren't super crafty


----------



## ILoveDisney&Cruising

Susiesark said:


> We got something like this on our last cruise. It had a picture of the ship, along with the dates, printed on clear paper, cut into a circle and* inserted into a small clear glass ornament.  Unfortunately, it broke during the packing and travel home  *(and we were only half hour away).  Take this into consideration if it is something breakable.



Just FYI for anyone making ornaments ... Michaels sells clear, round or oblong ornaments that look like glass but are actually plastic.  You can't tell the difference.  I used them on our last cruise's FE.

I carried all of them to the ship in a plastic shoebox.


----------



## silmarg

Some of this may be a repeat.  But I started my FE journey on the 15 day Eastbound Repositioning cruise.  I wanted to create a collectible about each country we would visit.  I did this FE on card stock using stamps from each country.  This photo is missing a Panama stamp (actually most I gave out had a "Canal Zone" stamp which is the US territory that the canal was located in):





When I did a four day Bahamian cruise in 2011 on the Dream I did a twist on it using coins:





The coins made for a flimsy card stock, so for the Candian cruise I use a styrofoam type backer board.  The rear of the FE has a little history of the Canadian Maritimes and some info on Canadian coins.  The glue unfortunately expanded when drying and dried white.  Since I ran out of some coin demominations, some FEs had less coins than others... I am showing a sample of each... but the ones I gave out that had all the coins did not have so much glue bleed as the photo sample here:









For my Western Fantasy cruise, I may do a coin and stamp combination...


----------



## iloverags2

grumpy's fan said:


> Corinna, would you mind PM me the Hidden Mickey images? I love these necklaces!!! You are very creative!
> 
> Leanne





dolphingirl47 said:


> No problem. PM on its way.
> 
> Corinna



Corinna!  I love those hidden Mickey images!  Could I possibly get a copy of them also?  Thinking I could make a cute magnet or two for our door (for our upcoming cruise!)!

Thanks!


----------



## Susiesark

Stilmar, all FABULOUS gifts.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

silmarg said:


> Some of this may be a repeat.  But I started my FE journey on the 15 day Eastbound Repositioning cruise.  I wanted to create a collectible about each country we would visit.  I did this FE on card stock using stamps from each country.  This photo is missing a Panama stamp (actually most I gave out had a "Canal Zone" stamp which is the US territory that the canal was located in):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I did a four day Bahamian cruise in 2011 on the Dream I did a twist on it using coins:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The coins made for a flimsy card stock, so for the Candian cruise I use a styrofoam type backer board.  The rear of the FE has a little history of the Canadian Maritimes and some info on Canadian coins.  The glue unfortunately expanded when drying and dried white.  Since I ran out of some coin demominations, some FEs had less coins than others... I am showing a sample of each... but the ones I gave out that had all the coins did not have so much glue bleed as the photo sample here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my Western Fantasy cruise, I may do a coin and stamp combination...



I LOVE these!!!!


----------



## dolphingirl47

iloverags2 said:


> Corinna!  I love those hidden Mickey images!  Could I possibly get a copy of them also?  Thinking I could make a cute magnet or two for our door (for our upcoming cruise!)!
> 
> Thanks!



PM on its way.

Corinna


----------



## dsnygirl2006

dolphingirl47 said:
			
		

> PM on its way.
> 
> Corinna



Corinna could I also get a copy? Thanks a bunch


----------



## dolphingirl47

dsnygirl2006 said:


> Corinna could I also get a copy? Thanks a bunch



I just sent you a PM.

Corinna


----------



## love280mickey

dolphingirl47 said:


> I just sent you a PM.
> 
> Corinna



Corinna, another request for a pm of your designs?  I think my daughter would love them, whether I did it for my gifts or not.  thanks!


----------



## asemaria

Hi Corinna!
I am so sorry for bothering you, but could you please PM me too with the design? 
I hate to be a burden and I do understand if you feel that enough is enough. But I would really appreciate it. :-D 
It would look so nice with an idea I've been working on were I will surprice my DSs with our Magic Med cruise in June.


----------



## dolphingirl47

love280mickey said:


> Corinna, another request for a pm of your designs?  I think my daughter would love them, whether I did it for my gifts or not.  thanks!





asemaria said:


> Hi Corinna!
> I am so sorry for bothering you, but could you please PM me too with the design?
> I hate to be a burden and I do understand if you feel that enough is enough. But I would really appreciate it. :-D
> It would look so nice with an idea I've been working on were I will surprice my DSs with our Magic Med cruise in June.



I have just sent both of you a PM.

Corinna


----------



## Fivepin

Hi Corrina-

I already have the file, but I was wondering, did you give them as pendants or necklaces? If necklace, what type of chain did you use?

Hope all is going well.


----------



## asemaria

dolphingirl47 said:
			
		

> I have just sent both of you a PM.
> 
> Corinna



Thank you so much! I really appreciate it!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Fivepin said:


> Hi Corrina-
> 
> I already have the file, but I was wondering, did you give them as pendants or necklaces? If necklace, what type of chain did you use?
> 
> Hope all is going well.



I have done both. I did not use a chain, but got ribbon necklaces from Ebay.

Corinna


----------



## Fivepin

dolphingirl47 said:


> I have done both. I did not use a chain, but got ribbon necklaces from Ebay.
> 
> Corinna



That sounds nice-did you use one color for all? Trying to picture what color would go with all of them.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Fivepin said:


> That sounds nice-did you use one color for all? Trying to picture what color would go with all of them.



I bought a pack of 50 assorted ribbon necklaces and they came in all kinds of colours. You can also get them in just black, which would go with everything.

Corinna


----------



## Fivepin

dolphingirl47 said:


> I bought a pack of 50 assorted ribbon necklaces and they came in all kinds of colours. You can also get them in just black, which would go with everything.
> 
> Corinna



Thanks Corinna-off to go searching now.

BTW-still get  many compliments about the princess bracelet I made in your workshop during the Hawaii trip.  Some asked where they could buy one.


----------



## dnbent

dolphingirl47 said:


> Here are the gifts that I also gave to people
> 
> For women and girls:



Corinna - any chance I can get the files for the hidden mickeys.  I LOVE them.

Thanks, 
Becky

Please


----------



## dolphingirl47

dnbent said:


> Corinna - any chance I can get the files for the hidden mickeys.  I LOVE them.
> 
> Thanks,
> Becky
> 
> Please



I have just sent you a PM.

Corinna


----------



## campinggal

dnbent said:


> Corinna - any chance I can get the files for the hidden mickeys.  I LOVE them.
> 
> Thanks,
> Becky
> 
> Please



Me too please!!!  

I was contemplating not asking because there have been so many requests but they are so pretty and subtle that I can't pass them up!!

Thank you so much!!!

Liz


----------



## dolphingirl47

campinggal said:


> Me too please!!!
> 
> I was contemplating not asking because there have been so many requests but they are so pretty and subtle that I can't pass them up!!
> 
> Thank you so much!!!
> 
> Liz



I have sent you a PM.

Corinna


----------



## Christy May

dolphingirl47 said:


> No problem. PM on its way.
> 
> Corinna



Can i get a PM on these also. I am on the Magic cruise in 
December. Thanks.


----------



## tink157

Rather Be At WDW said:


> So cute, clever and unique!



I love this!!!!!!!!!!!!! Talk to you on the Wonder in 2 weeks about this.


----------



## UO Duck 91

Corrina, your hidden mickeys are amazing!  I agree that they would make awesome magnets.  Would you mind sending me the pm also?  I would appreciate it!


----------



## tink157

Dislaney4n6 said:


> Some people have embroidery options on their sewing machines. They are able to personalize with the child's name and sometimes a Disney character as well.



I just made my grands a pillow case for our Wonder Cruise in two weeks.  Used June Tailor Iron On Print 'n Press transfer sheets to apply their names and date/name of curise. Then bought fabric markers to put in with each. Wish I knew how to put a pic on here but they turned out great.


----------



## campinggal

dolphingirl47 said:


> I have sent you a PM.
> 
> Corinna



You ROCK!  Logging into this site and seeing your PM made my Monday!  

Thank you!


----------



## uncw89

dolphingirl47 said:


> I have sent you a PM.
> 
> Corinna



Could I get them too, please?  THANKS!!!!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Christy May said:


> Can i get a PM on these also. I am on the Magic cruise in
> December. Thanks.





UO Duck 91 said:


> Corrina, your hidden mickeys are amazing!  I agree that they would make awesome magnets.  Would you mind sending me the pm also?  I would appreciate it!





uncw89 said:


> Could I get them too, please?  THANKS!!!!



I just sent all of you the PM.

Corinna


----------



## UO Duck 91

LoriABil said:


> Hi all! Always love the awesome ideas! I am hit or miss with the previous home-made thread, so I'm not sure if this has been done.  I am sailing on the June 9th Fantasy Western Caribbean sailing, so if you are in my group, don't peek! Okay, peek if you want
> 
> These are what I made.
> 
> Highlight to read the description!
> 
> They are towel clips, for the back of your deck or beach chair.  They are large clips (about 5 inches long) and each family will get a pair.  I wish I could have done 4 for each family, but there were about 30 rooms, and I am also doing necklaces for the women like on my last cruise.
> 
> So question: (without giving too much away)...matching or mix and match? I like matching myself, and I did one color up and one down so they looked fun.  Then I thought people could say, oh, we are the orange ones.  I am also including a card that explains what they are, and that they shouldn't be used to hog deck chairs, or I'm taking them back!



So cool!  I wish you were going to be on my cruise


----------



## mcroadman

Can someone pM me and explain hidden Mickeys?
Is it a search for Mickeys on the Magic?


----------



## gfolchick

mcroadman said:


> Can someone pM me and explain hidden Mickeys?
> Is it a search for Mickeys on the Magic?



I believe the hidden Mickeys that has been recently mentioned in this post is from a design that Corrina used with a marbling pattern that has a hidden Mickey in the design.  She posted her gifts which included this design that others are using in the form of a pendant or keychain or magnets.


----------



## MandzKrazy4Disney

dolphingirl47 said:
			
		

> No problem. PM on its way.
> 
> Corinna



Corinna, sweet disboard member, could u send the images to me... Or possibly tell me where I could find them?  I would love to make this as a Christmas present for my friends !!  Thank you kindly !!
Mandy


----------



## dolphingirl47

MandzKrazy4Disney said:


> Corinna, sweet disboard member, could u send the images to me... Or possibly tell me where I could find them?  I would love to make this as a Christmas present for my friends !!  Thank you kindly !!
> Mandy



You have a PM.

Corinna


----------



## mrp4352

Love the ideas!!


----------



## Belle4

GoofTroop said:


> Could you please tell me where you get the hardware for these? What is it called? And do you need to use a tool to clamp it?
> 
> I know I sound clueless, but it's because I am....lol
> 
> Thanks a bunch! Love these!



I see an Etsy business in the making!! These are awesome! I would love to make one of these but am not as talented as you. I will be stalking your cruise itineraries to see where you are off to next.


----------



## SunLuvr321

dolphingirl47 said:


> You have a PM.
> 
> Corinna



I would also really appreciate the images from your Hidden Mickey's. They are amazing!

Thank you!
Cori


----------



## dolphingirl47

SunLuvr321 said:


> I would also really appreciate the images from your Hidden Mickey's. They are amazing!
> 
> Thank you!
> Cori



You have a PM.

Corinna


----------



## dizmomof2

Corinna, I hate to be a pain but could you pm me the image as well.  I have two teenage daughters who will love these as Christmas gifts! 

TIA


----------



## DisneyDream2B

Corinna, may I have a copy of the image as well, please?


----------



## dolphingirl47

dizmomof2 said:


> Corinna, I hate to be a pain but could you pm me the image as well.  I have two teenage daughters who will love these as Christmas gifts!
> 
> TIA





DisneyDream2B said:


> Corinna, may I have a copy of the image as well, please?



You both have a PM.

Corinna


----------



## dizmomof2

Wow are you fast!  Thanks so much for the sheet, it's beautiful.


----------



## SunLuvr321

dolphingirl47 said:


> You have a PM.
> 
> Corinna



Thank you so Much!!


----------



## shadowryter

Hi Corinna, I had these saved last year...and lost them when my laptop crashed.Would you be a dear and pm them to me too. TIA


----------



## EpicBilynn

I'm working on my FE gifts for my upcoming cruise  and I was wondering if anyone had any good pictures of the Magic logo like the one on the side of the ship or on the back of the ship that I would be able to print out.  I've scoured Google , but can't find a really good picture !  Any help would be so appreciated


----------



## Vertigo127

I would love the Hidden Mickey design as well! Another element to surprise my kiddos with for Christmas...  thanks so much in advance!


----------



## marciemouse

EpicBilynn said:


> I'm working on my FE gifts for my upcoming cruise  and I was wondering if anyone had any good pictures of the Magic logo like the one on the side of the ship or on the back of the ship that I would be able to print out.  I've scoured Google , but can't find a really good picture !  Any help would be so appreciated



Milliepie (a DISigner on the boards here) has some. You can find her in the Magnet thread. She has a link in her signature to her photobucket and 4shared files.


----------



## dolphingirl47

shadowryter said:


> Hi Corinna, I had these saved last year...and lost them when my laptop crashed.Would you be a dear and pm them to me too. TIA





Vertigo127 said:


> I would love the Hidden Mickey design as well! Another element to surprise my kiddos with for Christmas...  thanks so much in advance!



You have PMs.

Corinna


----------



## Vertigo127

Corinna is the best! These will be perfect for my project!
I really appreciate it!


----------



## mywifelovesdisney

Hi - can someone tell a person with no creative abiliity where I can find some cool stuff to put on our cabin door? Wanted to surprise my wife. Thanks


----------



## TracyJAE

content deleted by TracyJAE


----------



## kelmarie66

TracyJAE said:
			
		

> Disney Door Magnets
> http://www.etsy.com/search?q=disney%20cruise%20magnet&view_type=gallery&ship_to=ZZ&min=0&max=0&ref=auto3
> 
> It's a shame people are making money off of designs that were created and shared by someone FOR FREE and now others have essentially stolen them and are charging for them.


----------



## grandpawelch8

grumpy's fan said:


> Corinna, would you mind PM me the Hidden Mickey images? I love these necklaces!!! You are very creative!
> 
> Leanne



Corinna, I know you have been asked many times but could you please PM me the Hidden Mickey images and how you created the necklace! We are cruising on the Fantasy with our Granddaughters in June and they would be great.


----------



## mammacaryn

kelmarie66 said:


> TracyJAE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney Door Magnets
> http://www.etsy.com/search?q=disney%20cruise%20magnet&view_type=gallery&ship_to=ZZ&min=0&max=0&ref=auto3
> 
> It's a shame people are making money off of designs that were created and shared by someone FOR FREE and now others have essentially stolen them and are charging for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some folks don't have access to a printer to make their own(or simply don't want to take the time or have the time to do them up themselves), I see nothing wrong with this. It takes a lot of ink and getting the sizing correct, not to mention buying special magnetic paper. If someone is willing to make them up and print them out and people want to pay someone for that service....why not?
Click to expand...


----------



## DOPEYLUVER

mammacaryn said:


> kelmarie66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some folks don't have access to a printer to make their own(or simply don't want to take the time or have the time to do them up themselves), I see nothing wrong with this. It takes a lot of ink and getting the sizing correct, not to mention buying special magnetic paper. If someone is willing to make them up and print them out and people want to pay someone for that service....why not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't looked at what is being created but once people start making money from Disney items it is an infringement on Disney copywrites, something Disney takes very seriously.
Click to expand...


----------



## mammacaryn

DOPEYLUVER said:


> mammacaryn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't looked at what is being created but once people start making money from Disney items it is an infringement on Disney copywrites, something Disney takes very seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They(Disney) don't take it too seriously or you would have all the handmade fish extenders and Disney theme gifts that are handmade floating around on Ebay and Etsy
> 
> People are selling the same magnets that people have the graphics made to print up themselves. Somebody else is purchasing the magnetic photo paper and ink, and printing them up for them.
Click to expand...


----------



## kelmarie66

I believe they do take it seriously, and also think it's very costly to pursue and prosecute which is why u don't hear more about it.  Not getting 'caught' doesn't make taking advantage of Disney right.

And 'special' magnetic paper is sold online and at most any office supply store (staples, Office Depot). And 'ink' and 'time' are just excuses in an attempt to justify what boils down to copyright infringement, if not theft.


----------



## dolphingirl47

grandpawelch8 said:


> Corinna, I know you have been asked many times but could you please PM me the Hidden Mickey images and how you created the necklace! We are cruising on the Fantasy with our Granddaughters in June and they would be great.



You have a PM.

Corinna


----------



## FAIREST1OFALL

Hi all! Glad I found this thread. I'm hoping to join the FE exchange group for our 12/15 EC on the Fantasy. Great ideas!


----------



## Debers17

mammacaryn said:


> DOPEYLUVER said:
> 
> 
> 
> They(Disney) don't take it too seriously or you would have all the handmade fish extenders and Disney theme gifts that are handmade floating around on Ebay and Etsy
> 
> People are selling the same magnets that people have the graphics made to print up themselves. Somebody else is purchasing the magnetic photo paper and ink, and printing them up for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you actually read through some of the listings, it actually states that you are just paying for the design file.  You have to print it out yourself.  I do not think this is right.  I used Millipie's files for my magnets and FE gifts, but I am not making a profit off of it.  If you want to help someone who doesn't know how to design, then do it free of charge...don't try to make a profit from it.
Click to expand...


----------



## cats mom

kelmarie66 said:


> It's a shame people are making money off of designs that were created and shared by someone FOR FREE and now others have essentially stolen them and are charging for them.




A friend of mine designed an image (not Disney related) and posted it on his website with the intention that it be free of charge to anyone for personal use. But it ended up on one of those scuzzy sites that collect images, watermark them, and then charge a fee to download the original. It was a huge battle for him to get it off that stupid site, even though they had no special claim to it. So stealing someone else's original work is a pet peeve of mine.

That said, I've requested images on the DISign board here only to be asked for a "donation" after the fact. So at least the person selling their designs (hopefully they are their own designs and not blanks copied from someone else) is being up front about the fee. 

In reality I think almost all the designs I've seen use Disney images in some way though, so it's not like the designers are coming up with completely unique artwork. I've never really understood the propietary attitude some folks have when they're basically layering images (albeit in creative and artistic ways) that were created by someone else in the first place. JMHO


OK, hopefully back to homemade FE gifts now... 




.


----------



## nikkistevej

So many great ideas on here, I need to get "crafting"


----------



## Rather Be At WDW

We just returned home from our 4-night Dream cruise and here are the FE gifts we gave.

For the adult females - a set of 3 blank note cards.















With a stamp holder:






For the adult males - 2 tile coasters.






I lucked out and had no real tweens or teens (I find it difficult to find items for that age group)!  So the boys received various non-handmade items and for the girls - a bottle of Pixie Dust (and some other non-handmade items).


----------



## nikkistevej

Rather Be At WDW said:


> We just returned home from our 4-night Dream cruise and here are the FE gifts we gave.
> 
> For the adult females - a set of 3 blank note cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a stamp holder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the adult males - 2 tile coasters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lucked out and had no real tweens or teens (I find it difficult to find items for that age group)!  So the boys received various non-handmade items and for the girls - a bottle of Pixie Dust (and some other non-handmade items).



Great gifts!!!!


----------



## morgansmom2000

Rather Be At WDW said:


> We just returned home from our 4-night Dream cruise and here are the FE gifts we gave.
> 
> For the adult females - a set of 3 blank note cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a stamp holder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the adult males - 2 tile coasters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lucked out and had no real tweens or teens (I find it difficult to find items for that age group)!  So the boys received various non-handmade items and for the girls - a bottle of Pixie Dust (and some other non-handmade items).



Super cute cards!


----------



## mywifelovesdisney

kelmarie66 said:


> TracyJAE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney Door Magnets
> http://www.etsy.com/search?q=disney%20cruise%20magnet&view_type=gallery&ship_to=ZZ&min=0&max=0&ref=auto3
> 
> I bought the Minnie Mouse door magnets shown in the top of your link and my wife loves it.I am glad there are people that can make these things for the less than creative people like me.
Click to expand...


----------



## SunLuvr321

Just wanted to thank everyone who has posted their gifts. I have a huge list of ideas and now I need to narrow it down, so I guess I need to go do some shopping to price things out. 

I will be back to post some pics once I get something together.


----------



## SCaletka

Corrina- could you please please please PM me the hidden mickeys also!!!


----------



## WhitGB

Since most of you are very crafty, I need to ask for some help.  I am looking to purchase a first time sewer (me) sewing machine.  I have been looking at both the brother and swinger machines.  I would like to keep it under $200.

I was leaning towards the swinger sold at Joanns so someone could teach me the basics.

Any suggestions?  Thanks


----------



## Momma2Jax

WhitGB said:
			
		

> Since most of you are very crafty, I need to ask for some help.  I am looking to purchase a first time sewer (me) sewing machine.  I have been looking at both the brother and swinger machines.  I would like to keep it under $200.
> 
> I was leaning towards the swinger sold at Joanns so someone could teach me the basics.
> 
> Any suggestions?  Thanks



I got one for super cheap last Black Friday! It was at Walmart, and it was a brother "project runway" special. It is super basic, but does all the things I need it to do! I think it was under $100


----------



## iloverags2

I made these post it note holders for the adults/ladies in our group.  They are basically a magnetic frame with a piece of Disney scrapbooking paper inserted into the frame.  The ribbon was purchased from an Etsy seller, and I ordered the post it notes from Vista Print.

Finished product





Paper





The adult baggies also contained World's Finest Chocolate (one piece for each adult in the room), which is made in my hometown Chicago, and a Land Shark Lager guitar pick with a magnet to attach if the person chose to do so.  Land Shark Lager is brewed in my current city of Jacksonville.  Everyone also received a postcard I had made up by Vista Print.  The picture on the postcard is one I took back in 2008 during the Pirates Party; the backside of the postcard had the sailing dates and Ports of Call.

Assortment of gifts





WFC





Guitar Pick





Postcard Front





Postcard Back






I will sheepishly admit, I did not craft the kiddos things.  Instead they received an assortment of goodies such as B&BW hand sanitizer (girls), Chap Stick (boys), gummi treats (Disney, of course!), Mickey hacky-sack type balls, pens and notepads, Pirate tattoos, etc.


----------



## dolphingirl47

SCaletka said:


> Corrina- could you please please please PM me the hidden mickeys also!!!



You have a PM.

Corinna


----------



## morgansmom2000

dolphingirl47 said:
			
		

> You have a PM.
> 
> Corinna



Corinna I thought I had requested these but I guess not. If you would be do kind to forward them, I'd appreciate it. Thank you in advance.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Cibahwewah

iloverags2 said:


> I made these post it note holders for the adults/ladies in our group.  They are basically a magnetic frame with a piece of Disney scrapbooking paper inserted into the frame.  The ribbon was purchased from an Etsy seller, and I ordered the post it notes from Vista Print.
> 
> Finished product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The adult baggies also contained World's Finest Chocolate (one piece for each adult in the room), which is made in my hometown Chicago, and a Land Shark Lager guitar pick with a magnet to attach if the person chose to do so.  Land Shark Lager is brewed in my current city of Jacksonville.  Everyone also received a postcard I had made up by Vista Print.  The picture on the postcard is one I took back in 2008 during the Pirates Party; the backside of the postcard had the sailing dates and Ports of Call.
> 
> Assortment of gifts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WFC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guitar Pick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Postcard Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Postcard Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will sheepishly admit, I did not craft the kiddos things.  Instead they received an assortment of goodies such as B&BW hand sanitizer (girls), Chap Stick (boys), gummi treats (Disney, of course!), Mickey hacky-sack type balls, pens and notepads, Pirate tattoos, etc.



And it was all gorgeous, thank you!


----------



## reagansmom

Cibahwewah said:


> And it was all gorgeous, thank you!



I agree!! Thanks!!


----------



## dolphingirl47

morgansmom2000 said:


> Corinna I thought I had requested these but I guess not. If you would be do kind to forward them, I'd appreciate it. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



You have a PM.

Corinna


----------



## Milio99

Here's the scrapbook I made for my FE gifts, one per stateroom.





















These are the pirate necklaces for the boys and NFL magnets for the men:





And these are the hairbows for the little girls.  The older girls got necklaces with the same bottlecap design.


----------



## disneysunshine85

Milio99 said:
			
		

> Here's the scrapbook I made for my FE gifts, one per stateroom.
> 
> These are the pirate necklaces for the boys and NFL magnets for the men:
> 
> And these are the hairbows for the little girls.  The older girls got necklaces with the same bottlecap design.



So cute!


----------



## morgansmom2000

Love the scrapbooks!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Jkatkinson

Thank you for sharing. This group is amazing!


----------



## Milio99

morgansmom2000 said:


> Love the scrapbooks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Thanks! I had so much fun making them!


----------



## theholmesbunch

Does anyone have bottlecap images they would be willing to share.  I am looking to make magnets and necklaces for the girls for our upcoming cruise but don't know where to find them.
Thanks


----------



## Kbrush

Has anyone used a 1" badge maker to make magnets? If so, do you have any advice on what badge makers work best? I am thinking of buying one.


----------



## Woobie

I've done tons of research on this (1 inch button machines). If I could afford it, I'd get this one: http://www.americanbuttonmachines.com/Model_100_Button_Machine.html

There are 2 system options or just the machine. Everything I've read points to this as the easiest, most reliable machine. I've also found that the badge a minute should be avoided at all costs due to quality. 

JMHO based on LOTS of research and longing. Lol


----------



## Milio99

theholmesbunch said:


> Does anyone have bottlecap images they would be willing to share.  I am looking to make magnets and necklaces for the girls for our upcoming cruise but don't know where to find them.
> Thanks



I got mine on etsy.


----------



## timminstravelers

Really cute scrapbooks... great for autographs too!!


----------



## Susiesark

Woobie said:


> I've done tons of research on this (1 inch button machines). If I could afford it, I'd get this one: http://www.americanbuttonmachines.com/Model_100_Button_Machine.html
> 
> There are 2 system options or just the machine. Everything I've read points to this as the easiest, most reliable machine. I've also found that the badge a minute should be avoided at all costs due to quality.
> 
> JMHO based on LOTS of research and longing. Lol


 Consider it an investment.  Then you can make, and SELL, buttons and magnets, possibly for school or fundraising.


----------



## debdreamsofdis

My FE gift definately is not professional, but I had fun making them. We were on one of the Pixar Cruises, so I thought an Adventure book from Up would be a cute theme tie in. I found small photo albums for .59 each, covered them with a roll of packing paper. I purchased some scrapbook paper for the "binding" and used some black electrical tape for the corners. I created a stencil for the words on the cover and hand colored it in. I wasn't too worried about it looking perfect since it was supposed to be drawn by a child in the movie anyway. It didn't turn out quite exactly like what I was thinking in my head, but it does the trick


----------



## hurleysweety

debdreamsofdis said:


> My FE gift definately is not professional, but I had fun making them. We were on one of the Pixar Cruises, so I thought an Adventure book from Up would be a cute theme tie in. I found small photo albums for .59 each, covered them with a roll of packing paper. I purchased some scrapbook paper for the "binding" and used some black electrical tape for the corners. I created a stencil for the words on the cover and hand colored it in. I wasn't too worried about it looking perfect since it was supposed to be drawn by a child in the movie anyway. It didn't turn out quite exactly like what I was thinking in my head, but it does the trick



Super cute! I love the idea!


----------



## BAT

debdreamsofdis said:


> My FE gift definately is not professional, but I had fun making them. We were on one of the Pixar Cruises, so I thought an Adventure book from Up would be a cute theme tie in. I found small photo albums for .59 each, covered them with a roll of packing paper. I purchased some scrapbook paper for the "binding" and used some black electrical tape for the corners. I created a stencil for the words on the cover and hand colored it in. I wasn't too worried about it looking perfect since it was supposed to be drawn by a child in the movie anyway. It didn't turn out quite exactly like what I was thinking in my head, but it does the trick



We absolutely loved it, thanks!!


----------



## Milio99

Love the adventure book!


----------



## Amunet

Our cruise was back in April but I never got around to posting our Homemade FE gifts we made ^_^

I made 2 of these: 1 for an adult birthday (filled with mini tink stamps & confetti) & 1 for a family that gave us their Afternoon Tea reservation in Palo (inside was premium looseleaf tea)





This bracelet was made for the 1 female Teen (16) in our group, pictured with box that I put it in.





And these are what I made for all of the adults in our group. There were different colors of paper that I did the calligraphy on and all had white matte frames. I wrote the note of the meaning on the inside of the cardboard, sandwiched the art between two stiff pieces of cardboard and put a Disney themed ribbon over the cardboard ^_^





There were other things we gave out but they were not homemade.


----------



## AggieAmy

I made our FE and thought I had it right. Now, that I am through it measures 11 inches across!!! I thought the FE could only be 8 inches across? Should I scrap it  or can I make it work? This is our first Disney cruise.

Thanks!!


----------



## taximom00

AggieAmy said:


> I made our FE and thought I had it right. Now, that I am through it measures 11 inches across!!! I thought the FE could only be 8 inches across? Should I scrap it  or can I make it work? This is our first Disney cruise.
> 
> Thanks!!



Mine was 10" and it was fine.   We were on the Magic.  Not sue if it would be a problem on the new ships.


----------



## wachnicki

I Love this! I remember seeing one before on these boards...can you refresh me on how it's made?

Thanks,
Denise


----------



## Kbrush

Apparently you can rent button making machines. I haven't tried yet but that would seem to be a solution for making a big batch of FE gifts without having to buy a $200+ machine. A couple of places say they will rent. I found them by googling "1" button machine rental"

Magnets stick to bottle caps and so I was thinking I could make necklaces with interchangeable magnet-button centers. I saw a necklace like that at a craft fair and it was pretty nice.


----------



## Amunet

wachnicki said:


> I Love this! I remember seeing one before on these boards...can you refresh me on how it's made?
> 
> Thanks,
> Denise



Sure ^_^ Yeah, I think I showed a photo of this a while ago on the board.

I went to Joanns (or any craft store), bought a plain white round tin. The Disney Memories + Swirlies on the lid are scrapbooking stickers. I had to cut the two words to make it fit on the lid. The blue border around the sides (on the tin body & the lid) are sticker borders from the scrapbooking area.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Rather Be At WDW said:
			
		

> We just returned home from our 4-night Dream cruise and here are the FE gifts we gave.
> 
> For the adult females - a set of 3 blank note cards.
> 
> With a stamp holder:
> 
> For the adult males - 2 tile coasters.
> 
> I lucked out and had no real tweens or teens (I find it difficult to find items for that age group)!  So the boys received various non-handmade items and for the girls - a bottle of Pixie Dust (and some other non-handmade items).



Where did you find the bottles for the pixie Dust?? I have been looking for them in bulk with no luck....ant help would be appreciated.


----------



## happytexasmom

Milio99 said:


> Here's the scrapbook I made for my FE gifts, one per stateroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the pirate necklaces for the boys and NFL magnets for the men:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these are the hairbows for the little girls.  The older girls got necklaces with the same bottlecap design.



We were on ur cruise......we love  love love ur fe's! Thanks so much


----------



## Rather Be At WDW

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> Where did you find the bottles for the pixie Dust?? I have been looking for them in bulk with no luck....ant help would be appreciated.



Depending upon your definition of "bulk", this may or may not be helpful!  I used the corked vials from the Tim Holtz "idea-ology" line.  I got them in the scrapbooking section at Michaels/Joann/Hobby Lobby for about six bucks (don't forget the 40% off coupon!)  There are nine various sized vials to a package, but I only found six that I felt would work for this project.  Fortunately, I only had seven young ladies for which I needed to make FE gifts so two packages worked for me.  If your "bulk" number is larger, this may not be a great option.

Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Rather Be At WDW said:


> Depending upon your definition of "bulk", this may or may not be helpful!  I used the corked vials from the Tim Holtz "idea-ology" line.  I got them in the scrapbooking section at Michaels/Joann/Hobby Lobby for about six bucks (don't forget the 40% off coupon!)  There are nine various sized vials to a package, but I only found six that I felt would work for this project.  Fortunately, I only had seven young ladies for which I needed to make FE gifts so two packages worked for me.  If your "bulk" number is larger, this may not be a great option.
> 
> Hope this helps and good luck!



I was hoping for more but that helps me cause I was only finding them in packs of 2.  I will take 6...LOL  I was thinking 20 or so.  I have a similar idea for the teen girls and older.  Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## Disneysince1982

We just got back from our FANTASY cruise.  Thought I would share pics of the fe gifts we made:

The adult gifts:




The gifts for the girls:




The gifts for the boys:


----------



## Disneysince1982

I bought the vials I used for the pixie dust from ebay.  They were under $5.00 for 20 of them.  They are from China so you have to allow time for them to be shipped.


----------



## akheila

reagansmom said:


> I agree!! Thanks!!



So do we, they were fabulous gifts!


----------



## eva

Everyone has such great ideas.  I am really feeling the pressure for our next cruise. We have never done the FE exchange in 7 DCL cruises. Now I know why.  How will I ever figure out what to do?


----------



## Amunet

eva said:


> Everyone has such great ideas.  I am really feeling the pressure for our next cruise. We have never done the FE exchange in 7 DCL cruises. Now I know why.  How will I ever figure out what to do?



Do you have any special talents? Perhaps you can incorporate that? Also, what would you like to get?
I hope you don't feel so pressured  Don't worry about if it's better or worse, the point is that no matter what you get will make you happy .. same with who you gift to ^_^


----------



## eva

Amunet said:


> Do you have any special talents? Perhaps you can incorporate that? Also, what would you like to get?
> I hope you don't feel so pressured  Don't worry about if it's better or worse, the point is that no matter what you get will make you happy .. same with who you gift to ^_^



Thanks for the words of encouragement. I know we will appreciate whatever we receive. I love to cook. Since I can't include homemade food treats, I've started collecting DCL recipes and I am going to work on DCL cookbooks. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Menada1115

These are awesome ideas! Quick question...when taking the gifts on the cruise, do you pack them in 1 goodie bag for the entire cabin or do you pack each family member individually?  Not sure if that makes sense...?


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

Menada1115 said:
			
		

> These are awesome ideas! Quick question...when taking the gifts on the cruise, do you pack them in 1 goodie bag for the entire cabin or do you pack each family member individually?  Not sure if that makes sense...?



It varies. Some people give all as one. Some individual bags. Some no bags. Some spread gifts out over several days. That is the great thing about FE. You do what is fun for you. Don't stress about right or wrong, just have fun

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Menada1115

Awwww, thanks!  That makes me feel better.  I guess because we are so new to this, I just don't want to do it the 'wrong' way.  You are right- gotta lighten up and HAVE FUN with it!  Thanks!!!


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

Beware, you will have so much fun that you will book another cruise just to do the FE!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Milio99

Menada1115 said:


> These are awesome ideas! Quick question...when taking the gifts on the cruise, do you pack them in 1 goodie bag for the entire cabin or do you pack each family member individually?  Not sure if that makes sense...?



I did individual baggies for my gifts then put all the baggies in a large ziplock with the cabin number on it. Made delivering really easy.


----------



## wdisneyk

I know I saw this on one of the threads.. What is the circumference of the port hole on the doors?


----------



## nikkistevej

Milio99 said:


> I did individual baggies for my gifts then put all the baggies in a large ziplock with the cabin number on it. Made delivering really easy.



I did this too, made it much easier to deliver.


----------



## Princess_Kayla

We're making Tie Dye Mickey Drawstring Bags and Accordion Autograph books. Also a Mickey Flag. When we make the first one we'll post pictures


----------



## Disneysince1982

wdisneyk said:


> I know I saw this on one of the threads.. What is the circumference of the port hole on the doors?



7.5 inches


----------



## DOPEYLUVER

Disneysince1982 said:


> 7.5 inches



I think 7.5 inches is the diameter.  It definitely is not the circumference.


----------



## wdisneyk

Thanks!


----------



## Menada1115

Corrina- I would love to know how you made the hidden mickey necklaces.  My dd would LOVE to have one!  They are beautiful and extremely creative and unique!  Love them!


----------



## goofygurlie

Corinna, can you please please send me the hidden Mickey design as well?  We are surprising our large family with a Disney vacation and I am looking for ways to surprise them! Thank you ever so much!!
~Laura

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Llges

Corinna, could I trouble you for the hidden mickey design as well? Thanks!!!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Menada1115 said:


> Corrina- I would love to know how you made the hidden mickey necklaces.  My dd would LOVE to have one!  They are beautiful and extremely creative and unique!  Love them!



I got the graphics from the original Homemade FE Gift thread. I just print them on a laser printer, cut them out and then use Diamond Glaze to attach them to a 1" glass tile and seal the back.



goofygurlie said:


> Corinna, can you please please send me the hidden Mickey design as well?  We are surprising our large family with a Disney vacation and I am looking for ways to surprise them! Thank you ever so much!!
> ~Laura
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards





Llges said:


> Corinna, could I trouble you for the hidden mickey design as well? Thanks!!!



You all have PMs.

Corinna


----------



## Menada1115

You rock!

Thank you so much!  I can't wait!!!


----------



## JustTJ

dolphingirl47 said:


> I got the graphics from the original Homemade FE Gift thread. I just print them on a laser printer, cut them out and then use Diamond Glaze to attach them to a 1" glass tile and seal the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corinna



What do you seal the back with?  The Diamond Glaze?  I made glass magnets last year for FE gifts but was never happy with how the backs looked.  I didn't put more glue on the back though other than for the magnet to attach to.


----------



## Diane71969

morgansmom2000 said:
			
		

> Super cute cards!



Do you make and sell the pixie dust and the coasters?  I would love some!


----------



## dolphingirl47

JustTJ said:


> What do you seal the back with?  The Diamond Glaze?  I made glass magnets last year for FE gifts but was never happy with how the backs looked.  I didn't put more glue on the back though other than for the magnet to attach to.



Yes, I seal the back with the Diamond Glaze and once this is dry, I attach a magnet or bail with E6000.

Corinna


----------



## Donald & Daisy Duck

dolphingirl47 said:
			
		

> Yes, I seal the back with the Diamond Glaze and once this is dry, I attach a magnet or bail with E6000.
> 
> Corinna



What is E6000 and where do I buy it...thanks


----------



## Fivepin

Donald & Daisy Duck said:


> What is E6000 and where do I buy it...thanks



It's a very strong glue.  I get mine at Michael's or Jo Anns in the adhesive area of the store.  It comes in a tube and says E6000


----------



## Donald & Daisy Duck

Fivepin said:
			
		

> It's a very strong glue.  I get mine at Michael's or Jo Anns in the adhesive area of the store.  It comes in a tube and says E6000



Thank you!


----------



## jill808702

I saw so many people using the Mickey head paint sample thingys, so I made a special trip to Home Depot to grab some, they said they don't carry them anymore.  So I stopped at another Home Depot, epic fail.  Has anyone seen them at their store recently.  Bummer!


----------



## Luv2Diz

jill808702 said:


> I saw so many people using the Mickey head paint sample thingys, so I made a special trip to Home Depot to grab some, they said they don't carry them anymore.  So I stopped at another Home Depot, epic fail.  Has anyone seen them at their store recently.  Bummer!



My local Home Depot stopped carrying the Mickey head paint chips months ago.


----------



## wickedpixie13

Luv2Diz said:


> My local Home Depot stopped carrying the Mickey head paint chips months ago.



Ditto for ours. The paint lady said they are no longer partnering with Disney because Disney wanted too much money. But if you've painted your house with a Disney color and you know the name of it, they can still look up the formula and make more paint for you.


----------



## jill808702

That's what they told me also, I felt bad saying I just wanted the free paint heads for a craft project, so I let her go through the whole spiel.


----------



## hotchpot

I'm sailing 12/21 on the Magic out of Galveston. How does one sign up for the FE exchange?


----------



## ElenaRN

hotchpot said:


> I'm sailing 12/21 on the Magic out of Galveston. How does one sign up for the FE exchange?



Go to the cruise meet forum and find the date of the cruise you're sailing on.
Read through and see if anyone has started one yet.


----------



## kimwhitt93

hotchpot said:
			
		

> I'm sailing 12/21 on the Magic out of Galveston. How does one sign up for the FE exchange?



Go to Cruise Meets forum and then look for 

A Little Texas Christmas Magic 12/21/2012

We have a facebook page going as well. You can find all the info in this thread. There will also be an ornament exchange that you can sign up for as well. 

Welcome to the group!


----------



## mrp4352

Just a quick bump!  I love the ideas - and sometimes turn them into Christmas gifts, too!


----------



## shadowryter

Thanks for the bump. I've been meaning to do this.
Disney Fantasy 7 night Western Caribbean - Oct 13th~20th....
Coloring books




Honorary Pirate Scroll




Jack Sparrow's Guide to Being a Pirate




Inside pages










Back Page




I noticed that a lot of people made cook books so I decided to try my hand at recipe cards. They worked out pretty good




Packed up and ready to go




Magnets from Vistaprint




Mini Clipboards




Packed and ready




Teenage girls recieved a princess pendant while boys got a key chain




I saved myself a ton of time by investing in a $20 laminator. It worked out great. Then I added celebration magnets as well as candy, stickers, tattoos...you know the drill. We had a great time delivering these and recieved some great gifts in return. This is a must for our cruises.


----------



## morgansmom2000

Your stuff came out great!


----------



## Hollywood Glitter

shadowryter said:
			
		

> Thanks for the bump. I've been meaning to do this.
> Disney Fantasy 7 night Western Caribbean - Oct 13th~20th....
> Coloring books
> 
> Honorary Pirate Scroll
> 
> Jack Sparrow's Guide to Being a Pirate
> 
> Inside pages
> 
> Back Page
> 
> I noticed that a lot of people made cook books so I decided to try my hand at recipe cards. They worked out pretty good
> 
> Packed up and ready to go
> 
> Magnets from Vistaprint
> 
> Mini Clipboards
> 
> Packed and ready
> 
> Teenage girls recieved a princess pendant while boys got a key chain
> 
> I saved myself a ton of time by investing in a $20 laminator. It worked out great. Then I added celebration magnets as well as candy, stickers, tattoos...you know the drill. We had a great time delivering these and recieved some great gifts in return. This is a must for our cruises.



I love all these great gifts!


----------



## jmarsh

pequele said:
			
		

> I requested an add! I'm going on my 1st DCL in May 2013 and would LOVE to do FE but had no idea about this door thing to hang! I even started my cruise thread last night. May 9, 2013 Dream 3 night Bahamian!



I just requested an add too. I am so excited to start my gifts but have no idea how many to make since my cruise is 5 months away.


----------



## jmarsh

DisneyMouseHouse said:
			
		

> Well, won't testify to the "not crazy" part  - just kidding, and sorry, could not resist a little teasing.....
> 
> You want to check with DCL about what they'll accept as shipment.  The Aleve might be an issue, so if you call them they can tell you if you would be able to send those with the Aleve already in them.   If not, you could carry on the Aleve and send the rest and quickly put them in the boxes before delivery.



When you say send what do you mean by that. Can you send your FE Gifts to the ship so you don't have to pack them? I'm going on my first cruise May 2, 2013 and I am just trying to get all the information I can.


----------



## jmarsh

kandekarleen said:
			
		

> I don't have pictures but for an upcoming cruise I have made Mickey Mouse soap. I took the Mickey icon ice cube tray we got from WDW and used melt and pour soap, poured into the ice cube trays and voola little Mickey Mouse soap.



What cruise are you on? I am thinking about doing the same thing for one of my gifts. I am on the May 2, 2013 Dream


----------



## Minnie321

I am so super excited - my cruise is just a short 75 days away and when I first posted in the meet thread for the cruise no one responded for months - I even stopped checking it everyday and just started checking once in a while and well now we have several people in our group and several doing the FE. I am so super excited about what I made and want to post pictures sooooo bad, but I don't want to ruin the surprise for those in my group that may be looking in here! So I have been taking pictures as I finish one thing (I think I am making about seven things per person for a six night cruise - oh well I am an over achiever I guess). So I have decided that the night before I leave I am going to go ahead and post them - I figure no one from my cruise would be looking at the FE thread then - they would be too busy of course!!!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Minnie321 said:


> I am so super excited - my cruise is just a short 75 days away and when I first posted in the meet thread for the cruise no one responded for months - I even stopped checking it everyday and just started checking once in a while and well now we have several people in our group and several doing the FE. I am so super excited about what I made and want to post pictures sooooo bad, but I don't want to ruin the surprise for those in my group that may be looking in here! So I have been taking pictures as I finish one thing (I think I am making about seven things per person for a six night cruise - oh well I am an over achiever I guess). So I have decided that the night before I leave I am going to go ahead and post them - I figure no one from my cruise would be looking at the FE thread then - they would be too busy of course!!!



I wouldn't be so sure   I love when people make things so I promise I will be in Houston that night and flying so I won't look.  We won't land till 11pm so I am going straight to bed.  I will post on the DIS most likely before leaving port but I promise not to look here!!


----------



## abbyar

We have 77 Cabins Participating in the FE on the East-Bound Panama Canal cruise!! Thankfully I ordered a few extras of what we're gifting as there were some late comers. I won't post what we made until after the trip - I just need to remember to keep a photo b/c we didn't order enough to keep some for ourselves!!


----------



## Ccann

socababy said:
			
		

> Now tht my two latest cruises are over, I can post what I made.  Bewteen the 2 cruises, I had about 50 cabins to deliver to.  My original inspiration was the fact that Hawaii was going to be a 15 night cruise and I thoght maybe some poeple could use some games if they had down time in their rooms!
> 
> I hand pianted (not so well on some) mickey heads on the side of the dice with 1 dot, decorated the dice holder and then included some games along with balnk paper that could be played with the dice.  I also made pens to match.



I love this idea... I first thought of this and Yahtzee came to mind...... I have over a year to come up with something creative... But I have already seen so many neat and creative ideas....


----------



## mrsamador321

These are really great. I need to join a group. Sailing away march 1 on magic.


----------



## Ccann

Susiesark said:
			
		

> For the teen boys in my group (over 14) I got foldable water bottles, like this http://vapur.us/?gclid=CKfv3fHc1LECFUcbQgodUyUAqA
> from the 99 Cent Store.  I struggled to figure out something for that age.



I would think the Key Chains are a great gift for the boys over 14.  Water bottles, and maybe nerf football or something.


----------



## Blanche_Neige

Love it!!
Thanks to all for the great ideas.  Can't wait to see more.


----------



## violetmonarch

I have been wracking my brain trying to get an idea of what to do for the FE for my cruise in 5 weeks, and now that I see these nice ideas and gifts you artsy people made...well...I think my ideas are very inadequate now 

Has me thinking that this might be an expense I cannot afford


----------



## dolphingirl47

violetmonarch said:


> I have been wracking my brain trying to get an idea of what to do for the FE for my cruise in 5 weeks, and now that I see these nice ideas and gifts you artsy people made...well...I think my ideas are very inadequate now
> 
> Has me thinking that this might be an expense I cannot afford



This does not have to be expensive and there is no need to make things. I just enjoy doing so. My last Fish Extender gifts worked out about 40 cent per person. I got all the materials from Ebay and it took me a little over an hour to make them.

Corinna


----------



## dolphingirl47

The thread has been so quiet that I totally forgot to post what I did for our November cruise on the Magic:





















Corinna


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

violetmonarch said:
			
		

> I have been wracking my brain trying to get an idea of what to do for the FE for my cruise in 5 weeks, and now that I see these nice ideas and gifts you artsy people made...well...I think my ideas are very inadequate now
> 
> Has me thinking that this might be an expense I cannot afford



Oh please don't feel that way. There is huge variety in gifts. Gifts may vary from $1-$10 a stateroom (not a rule, just an observation). Some do gifts for each person and some one gift per stateroom. Some purchase items from places like oriental trading and some create gifts. It doesn't matter the cost or how creative someone is- it is just the joy of sharing with others. The key is to enjoy the process.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Blanche_Neige

dolphingirl47 said:


> This does not have to be expensive and there is no need to make things. I just enjoy doing so. My last Fish Extender gifts worked out about 40 cent per person. I got all the materials from Ebay and it took me a little over an hour to make them.
> 
> Corinna



What did you make?


----------



## violetmonarch

My plans are now up in smoke for now...my printer decided to die


----------



## dolphingirl47

Blanche_Neige said:


> What did you make?



I posted them earlier on today:

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46933831&postcount=722

Corinna


----------



## kdeans1010

CD of cruise Disney music (with the cruise ship horns and the Castaway Cay music), the Johnson and Johnson 90 cent first aide kit (because I am a nurse and those first aide kits are freaking awesome! I add Mickey bandaides and a cute Mickey sticker), or should I make a mini recipe book of like 10-20 top Seattle recipes (because I am in Seattle area) held together with a ring and the cover being a postcard? My mom and I are going to the Eastern Caribbean in April. Any suggestions or ideas?


----------



## Blanche_Neige

dolphingirl47 said:


> I posted them earlier on today:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46933831&postcount=722
> 
> Corinna



I realized that after I posted, I was looking for a post from Corinna not Dolphingirl 

TY 
Very nice


----------



## dolphingirl47

kdeans1010 said:


> CD of cruise Disney music (with the cruise ship horns and the Castaway Cay music), the Johnson and Johnson 90 cent first aide kit (because I am a nurse and those first aide kits are freaking awesome! I add Mickey bandaides and a cute Mickey sticker), or should I make a mini recipe book of like 10-20 top Seattle recipes (because I am in Seattle area) held together with a ring and the cover being a postcard? My mom and I are going to the Eastern Caribbean in April. Any suggestions or ideas?



I love both ideas.

Corinna


----------



## MrsPotatoHead425

What kind of music from Castaway Cay? Or maybe I should say where did you find it? I remember sitting and listening to it and relaxing...I'd love to find said music so I can "go back" when I want too


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

Unfortunately I deleted some pictures to have more space while on the cruise thinking that I had downloaded them on my computer. I don't have pictures of everything- I gave out CDs with over 50 Disney and DCL ringtones that can be used on the iphone plus versions for other types of phones, Disney Lullaby CDs and Disney Board books for the 3 and under crowd, Disney toy kits from Michael's, Coloring kits with markers, socks,Calendars and notepads (all Disney from Target), containers colored sugar sprinkles for the ice cream station, bubbles, keychains, wristlets, bracelets, necklaces, bookmarks, magnet (some with charms), drink holders for carrying drinks back from beverage station, some candy
Here are the few pictures that didn't get deleted




































I found a picture of one of the board books online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are Disney My First Look and Find books


----------



## Blanche_Neige

gerberdaisy1234 said:


> Unfortunately I deleted some pictures to have more space while on the cruise thinking that I had downloaded them on my computer. I don't have pictures of everything- I gave out CDs with over 50 Disney and DCL ringtones that can be used on the iphone plus versions for other types of phones, Disney Lullaby CDs and Disney Board books for the 3 and under crowd, Disney toy kits from Michael's, Coloring kits with markers, socks,Calendars and notepads (all Disney from Target), containers colored sugar sprinkles for the ice cream station, bubbles, keychains, wristlets, bracelets, necklaces, bookmarks, magnet (some with charms), drink holders for carrying drinks back from beverage station, some candy
> Here are the few pictures that didn't get deleted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found a picture of one of the board books online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are Disney My First Look and Find books



WOW!!
When are you cruising again?  

Love how you recycled the Castaway Club lanyard


----------



## kdeans1010

MrsPotatoHead425 said:


> What kind of music from Castaway Cay? Or maybe I should say where did you find it? I remember sitting and listening to it and relaxing...I'd love to find said music so I can "go back" when I want too



I got a CD with it. There's a song called Castaway Cay. My dad dances around the house when it plays, so nerdy.


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

Blanche_Neige said:
			
		

> WOW!!
> When are you cruising again?
> 
> Love how you recycled the Castaway Club lanyard



Thanks. We don't like the lanyard around the neck and never used them. Thought some others may feel the same way. I had to order a couple gold and platinum from eBay since we have not made it that far yet 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

gerberdaisy1234 said:


> Unfortunately I deleted some pictures to have more space while on the cruise thinking that I had downloaded them on my computer. I don't have pictures of everything- I gave out CDs with over 50 Disney and DCL ringtones that can be used on the iphone plus versions for other types of phones, Disney Lullaby CDs and Disney Board books for the 3 and under crowd, Disney toy kits from Michael's, Coloring kits with markers, socks,Calendars and notepads (all Disney from Target), containers colored sugar sprinkles for the ice cream station, bubbles, keychains, wristlets, bracelets, necklaces, bookmarks, magnet (some with charms), drink holders for carrying drinks back from beverage station, some candy
> Here are the few pictures that didn't get deleted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found a picture of one of the board books online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are Disney My First Look and Find books





I have the same book marks but for our Christmas cruise next year.  Also made key fobs...guess great minds think alike  Although I used cruise ribbons, but I have always wanted to repurpose my lanyards...I like the key fob idea.... I think I will make some for me...hehe

BTW I love the drink holders....there are nights everyone says, "Mom can you bring me back a drink?"  Man I could have used one of those...


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:
			
		

> I have the same book marks but for our Christmas cruise next year.  Also made key fobs...guess great minds think alike  Although I used cruise ribbons, but I have always wanted to repurpose my lanyards...I like the key fob idea.... I think I will make some for me...hehe
> 
> BTW I love the drink holders....there are nights everyone says, "Mom can you bring me back a drink?"  Man I could have used one of those...



Cool... Same charms too? Maybe we were separated at birth I did save a key fob for myself 

I ended up putting windows on all the Fantasy holders per my daughter's insistence. (I made a few with a denim duct tape too)
They really do come in handy and get attention too. Was ask several times where I got the drink carrier. The duct tape made it durable enough to last. I plan on using it for several cruises

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Blanche_Neige

gerberdaisy1234 said:


> Cool... Same charms too? Maybe we were separated at birth I did save a key fob for myself
> 
> I ended up putting windows on all the Fantasy holders per my daughter's insistence. (I made a few with a denim duct tape too)
> They really do come in handy and get attention too. Was ask several times where I got the drink carrier. The duct tape made it durable enough to last. I plan on using it for several cruises
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



How did you make them?
Did you find a template or you are just creative??


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

Blanche_Neige said:
			
		

> How did you make them?
> Did you find a template or you are just creative??



I just love duct tape I even made my FE using a shopping bag from Disney's 40th and gold duct tape. 

The steps were slightly different for four cup holder vs the two cup. 
Start with it folded.  I believe for two cup I did red row of duct tape o bottom, then gold row starting at top edge of cup part, then black strip over leaving a bit of red and gold showing,(go all the way around) I then did a red strip at top folding over (so half strip) then covered top with a couple rows of white. (For top part i did one side at a time instead of going all the way around) 

I used an exacto knife to cut through at the right spots. It helps to look at is unfolded to see where you need to cut. I found using the sheets of duct tape from craft store easier for making the circles. Fantasy I just printed, laminated and glue dotted. 
The main difference for four cup was an extra black row and the cutting was a bit awkward. It might be easier with a different type holder. I had Chick-fil-a holders and the 4 cup curved at top of cup part. 
Hmmm... Maybe I will get a couple more and take pictures of the process.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

gerberdaisy1234 said:


> Cool... Same charms too? Maybe we were separated at birth I did save a key fob for myself
> 
> I ended up putting windows on all the Fantasy holders per my daughter's insistence. (I made a few with a denim duct tape too)
> They really do come in handy and get attention too. Was ask several times where I got the drink carrier. The duct tape made it durable enough to last. I plan on using it for several cruises
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Actually I do have some of the same charms.....  Ebay and china sellers have done Mickey well..  How do you make the drink holders travel.  That looks like it can take up room?


----------



## violetmonarch

gerberdaisy1234 said:


> I just love duct tape I even made my FE using a shopping bag from Disney's 40th and gold duct tape.



Wait, wait, wait....did you just say that you made your FE with duct tape??  WOW! you are TALENTED!  I have yet to make mine, and I am having to travel el cheapo style (and I do mean cheap ) I just cannot imagine spending alot for a FE we will only use once.  Care to share how you made that?


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> Actually I do have some of the same charms.....  Ebay and china sellers have done Mickey well..  How do you make the drink holders travel.  That looks like it can take up room?



They fold flat. They are just the drink holders like you get from a fast food restaurant.



violetmonarch said:


> Wait, wait, wait....did you just say that you made your FE with duct tape??  WOW! you are TALENTED!  I have yet to make mine, and I am having to travel el cheapo style (and I do mean cheap ) I just cannot imagine spending alot for a FE we will only use once.  Care to share how you made that?


Thanks  There is an awesome thread on making a FE with duct tape. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2821566
 I used some of that info to come up with the dimensions for my FE.


----------



## 3princessMommy

How long did you cut the lanyard pieces to make the key fobs???  That's a fabulous idea!!!!


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

3princessMommy said:
			
		

> How long did you cut the lanyard pieces to make the key fobs???  That's a fabulous idea!!!!



That was the quickest/easiest of all the things I made. I cut the lanyards. I just kindof looped around wrist to get an idea of length. Ironed 7/8" Heat-n-Bond on the back and then a piece if plain ribbon on the back. I first I tried reinforcing edges with sewing machine but messed up machine (there is a reason the package says do not sew! I had to take it apart and clean everything.) Fold to make a loop. Clamp key fob hardware over ends. Tada!
I did some double sided castaway club ribbon but decided to use plain ribbon to make more from each lanyard.
I ordered the one inch hardware for key fobs. 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## tigger24601

I'm wondering if you could do the drink holder with plastic canvas....something to look into if we ever get to do another cruise.


----------



## Woobie

I love the CC lanyard key fobs. I may steal that for ME. I also LOVE the MM key charms. Great idea on the drink holders. Super cute.


----------



## BippityBoppity

Sorry but what is FE?


----------



## Jane1967

How did you make the drink holders?  They are very cute!!


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

Jane1967 said:
			
		

> How did you make the drink holders?  They are very cute!!



I am going to try to stop by chick-fil-a and get a couple drink holders so I can make and take pictures. Then I can post the steps.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Jane1967

gerberdaisy1234 said:


> I am going to try to stop by chick-fil-a and get a couple drink holders so I can make and take pictures. Then I can post the steps.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Oh great!!  Thank you!  We cruise in March.  Would like to make a couple for our family.


----------



## kdeans1010

BippityBoppity said:


> Sorry but what is FE?


A FE is a fish extender. Next to your door is a fish (it's a way for Disney staff to put stuff like dinner reservations, etc for you. Also your kid can know "we're on the starfish side."). My sister explained it best to her boyfriend:
"It's like when you're a little kid and you do a Valentine card exchange." 

Your FE is a little pocket thingy to extend your fish and people put goodies there.


----------



## mmouse37

Please remember that no self advertising is allowed on the Dis.

Please read the board guidelines.

MJ


----------



## bonjourmickey

I have enjoyed following this thread over the last year as I prepared for our trip. You are all so talented and I've loved seeing all of your gifts! Now it is finally time for me share what I did for our cruise.
I made a Christmas ornament for the adults





and a game for the kids. I included a bag of skittles with the game to get them started.





I had a few frustrating moments getting everything done while taking care of my kiddos and finishing up school, but all in all, I enjoyed making them!


----------



## Blanche_Neige

mmouse37 said:


> Please remember that no self advertising is allowed on the Dis.
> 
> Please read the board guidelines.
> 
> MJ



Can you explain what you are referring to?
Are we not allowed to share our creation and how to make them? 

To my knowledge this had been done for as long as I have been on these boards


----------



## Marshay

Blanche_Neige said:
			
		

> Can you explain what you are referring to?
> Are we not allowed to share our creation and how to make them?
> 
> To my knowledge this had been done for as long as I have been on these boards



I'm not the OP but wanted to share what I knew:

Yes, you can share what you have made and how you did, esp so others can copy you and make their own.

No you cannot advertise your business on DIS (I.e., I sell these on Etsy...or I'll be happy to sell my extra ribbon to you, or my friend sells these, go to her store at xyz place, etc.).  If you wish to share that info, get the person's email/PM and do it privately.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Marshay

bonjourmickey said:
			
		

> I have enjoyed following this thread over the last year as I prepared for our trip. You are all so talented and I've loved seeing all of your gifts! Now it is finally time for me share what I did for our cruise.
> I made a Christmas ornament for the adults
> 
> and a game for the kids. I included a bag of skittles with the game to get them started.
> 
> I had a few frustrating moments getting everything done while taking care of my kiddos and finishing up school, but all in all, I enjoyed making them!



Very cute!  Like the idea of Skittles as game pieces and not just giving candy out by itself.


----------



## Blanche_Neige

Marshay said:


> I'm not the OP but wanted to share what I knew:
> 
> Yes, you can share what you have made and how you did, esp so others can copy you and make their own.
> 
> No you cannot advertise your business on DIS (I.e., I sell these on Etsy...or I'll be happy to sell my extra ribbon to you, or my friend sells these, go to her store at xyz place, etc.).  If you wish to share that info, get the person's email/PM and do it privately.
> 
> Hope that helps!



Got it 

I guess I miss the post(s) where people were doing that or did not notice it.

Just glad that people are sharing their creations and how to do them.  I am amazed at how creative some people are here.


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

bonjourmickey said:


> I have enjoyed following this thread over the last year as I prepared for our trip. You are all so talented and I've loved seeing all of your gifts! Now it is finally time for me share what I did for our cruise.
> I made a Christmas ornament for the adults
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a game for the kids. I included a bag of skittles with the game to get them started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a few frustrating moments getting everything done while taking care of my kiddos and finishing up school, but all in all, I enjoyed making them!



I LOVE your ornament.  What is it made of if you don't mind me asking?  It looks sparkly (my favorite thing)!


----------



## Llges

Does everyone put their nAmes on their fe gifts, as in who they are from? I'm doing several different things and just didn't know what everyone did. Thanks!!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Llges said:


> Does everyone put their nAmes on their fe gifts, as in who they are from? I'm doing several different things and just didn't know what everyone did. Thanks!!



I tend to have business cards printed through Vistaprint with my real name, DIS Name and email address and add them to the gifts.

Corinna


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

Llges said:
			
		

> Does everyone put their nAmes on their fe gifts, as in who they are from? I'm doing several different things and just didn't know what everyone did. Thanks!!



I have only done twice but some do no name, some dis name, some real name. About equal amounts of each

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## KarlaG4Kids

I personally think names are nice.  I like to know who gave the gifts and even where they are from.  I usually print out a little poem or something that fits the gift andput our name and cabin number on them when we give our items.


----------



## msliz2u

Can you send them to me as well?


----------



## theholmesbunch

Does anyone have any bottle cap images they would be willing to share. I am trying to put some together for our upcoming cruise but can't find any the right size.  We are going on the Fantasy so looking for characters or the Fantasy logo.  

Thanks Ahead A Time


----------



## gstroop28

I wanted to share one of the items I have just created for our upcoming cruise FE. I am not very crafty, so I created a "survival kit". It includes two mickey mouse bandaids, two small Neosporin packets, some rubber bands, some post it notes, a highlighter, some safety pins and some WetOne Wipes. I also created a little poem that is VERY dumb and doesn't rhyme.... but I'll post it after the pictures...











Fantasy SuperBowl Cruisers Suvivor Kit
*
We know this gift is boring, but oh so practical,
Perhaps you wont have to use it, but we hope its so helpful.

Mickey Bandaids to help boo-boos,  if you happen to fall down,
And antibiotic cream too, so you dont have a frown.
*
Sanitizer Wipes for your hands, for when they get icky,
Safety Pins and Rubber Bands, if your situation gets sticky.

The Post-it notes for messages to leave your family,
And the highlighter is for you to Navigate a fun activity.
*
Pardon our horrendous poetry, and our really bad rhymes,
But on this cruise we know that all will have Fantastic times.
*
The Mann Family  Chesterfield, Virginia, USA


----------



## momoftwinadoes

Hi- Newer to the disboards. Mostly a silent "looker" but thought I'd post some of my FE gifts here too. I hope you can see this picture. I am going to personalize them with the cruise date.


----------



## jmarsh

momoftwinadoes said:
			
		

> Hi- Newer to the disboards. Mostly a silent "looker" but thought I'd post some of my FE gifts here too. I hope you can see this picture. I am going to personalize them with the cruise date.



I really like these. Did you make them or order them?


----------



## momoftwinadoes

theholmesbunch said:


> Does anyone have any bottle cap images they would be willing to share. I am trying to put some together for our upcoming cruise but can't find any the right size.  We are going on the Fantasy so looking for characters or the Fantasy logo.
> 
> Thanks Ahead A Time



I just posted some princesses! I can share as long as you're not in my January sailing FE group! lol


----------



## momoftwinadoes

jmarsh said:


> I really like these. Did you make them or order them?



Thanks! I made them. They look way better than the photo in person. I ordered the graphics on etsy, edited the names/ sayings in Paint, printed them in my printer, used a xyron machine to make it have sticky backs, and used a one inch hole punch to cut the images. Then I used epoxy dots on top on the images and stuck them to the bottlecaps. I punched holes in the caps & used jump rings to attach the 3 parts together. 
Not too hard. I do make my own jewelry & am somewhat crafty but they were pretty easy to do.


----------



## emtmom0104

Ok for anyone who has made the key fobs....what type of "webbing" for lack  of a better word I'm guessing...do you use and where did you buy it?  I want to make these for our upcoming cruise and I'm lost on where to start!  Help!!! I only have a few weeks until our cruise.


----------



## Haybuggsmom

asmith1113 said:


> In the past, my husband did small individual watercolors; this time there were too many, so he did a watercolor and had professional prints made and then matted them.   I think it was just as nice.  We gave one to each family, in addition to Disney-themed gifts for all those under 21.
> 
> We received tons of lovely gifts, but in terms of very unique and noteworthy,  we got a group of plastic items made with a makerbot machine that I had never even heard of, but my son had and was thrilled with the items.  We also received locally-made soap from one family; that was something we had not received before.
> 
> What a talented artist he is. I may have to stalk you so I can be on a trip with you guys one day!!


----------



## momoftwinadoes

emtmom0104 said:


> Ok for anyone who has made the key fobs....what type of "webbing" for lack  of a better word I'm guessing...do you use and where did you buy it?  I want to make these for our upcoming cruise and I'm lost on where to start!  Help!!! I only have a few weeks until our cruise.



It is called webbing and you can buy it here along with the metal key fobs. There may be other sites online but I have purchased them here before and have been happy...
http://ribbonandbowsohmy.com/index.php?module=Catalog&action=ViewProduct&prod=535


----------



## bonjourmickey

KarlaG4Kids said:


> I LOVE your ornament.  What is it made of if you don't mind me asking?  It looks sparkly (my favorite thing)!



Sorry it took me a few days to answer you. Too busy with Christmas to get online for a while 

The ornaments are glitter cardstock on a wooden circle. Rather easy and nice and sparkly


----------



## uscgmouse

Blueyes87 said:
			
		

> We just got back from the Mexican Riviera Cruise a few weeks ago and we had some of the most wonderful FE gifts  But now that were back and things have calmed down I just wanted to post my FE gift. My idea came from last thread and after going back and forth trying to decide what to do I'm glad I did this....I just hope everyone else did to
> 
> These are the coasters that I made and gave out...of course I had to keep a set for myself



What are your coasters made out of? I usually use tile when I make mine but they would be so heavy! Also do u use midge lodge to seal? I made a few sets months ago and they still seem tacky.


----------



## uscgmouse

I am so glad I have 11 months before our cruise! I went through all 300 pages of FE ideas and my mind is spinning! So excited!


----------



## txaggie94gigem

lbgraves said:


> Thank you SO MUCH for this fabulous FE gift!  The kids tried to claim it but I wouldn't let them touch it.  LOVE it!!!



Okay....I must be dumb but what are these ribbon things with the metal Mickey head on them for?  Saw u got them on a cruise and they r on etsy too....


----------



## DisLyd2008

emtmom0104 said:


> Ok for anyone who has made the key fobs....what type of "webbing" for lack  of a better word I'm guessing...do you use and where did you buy it?  I want to make these for our upcoming cruise and I'm lost on where to start!  Help!!! I only have a few weeks until our cruise.



I put "key fob hardware" into a search on Amazon to find the hardware and the webbing showed up as other products I might be interested in.  One stop shopping for me.

Found decorative grosgrain on bestribbons.com, lots of Disney designs on there!


----------



## love280mickey

txaggie94gigem said:
			
		

> Okay....I must be dumb but what are these ribbon things with the metal Mickey head on them for?  Saw u got them on a cruise and they r on etsy too....



Key chains!


----------



## amanda.c09

maleficent said:


> Thank you for sharing all the wonderful ideas.  The only problem is most of you are 100x more crafty than me.  I would  love to make some of these things but I promise they would not look like this, but it is fun to look at them.  Again, thanks.
> 
> Best to All
> Mal-



I'm only just starting to read this new Handmade FE gifts thread, but I saw your comment and wanted to mention something that I received on my last cruise that wasn't too difficult and I loved. It was a solid colored Mickey head silhouette that was laminated and cut out, then someone took a permanent marker and wrote my and my husband's name on it and glued a magnet on the back. Not to technical and wonderfully personalized. I still have these on my fridge now! Just another idea for those afraid to make anything terribly difficult.


----------



## uscgmouse

emtmom0104 said:


> Ok for anyone who has made the key fobs....what type of "webbing" for lack  of a better word I'm guessing...do you use and where did you buy it?  I want to make these for our upcoming cruise and I'm lost on where to start!  Help!!! I only have a few weeks until our cruise.



My Joann has webbing in thier ribbon section. You can buy it by the yard. I would check Hobby Lobby too if you have one.


----------



## amanda.c09

I don't think I ever got around to sharing my Fish Extender and the gifts I gave for my Fantasy cruise last May.

Here is my FE: 









Link to blog post: http://www.kraftingkreations.com/2012/05/fish-extender-tutorial.html

Luggage Handle Covers: 




Link to blog post with link to tutorial: http://www.kraftingkreations.com/2012/05/luggage-handle-covers.html#uds-search-results

Bottle Cap Magnets: 




Link to blog post: http://www.kraftingkreations.com/2012/05/bottle-cap-magnets.html

Mickey boxes to hold one magnet and some chocolate for each person: 




Link to blog post: http://www.kraftingkreations.com/2012/05/mickey-candy-boxes.html


We had a really large group, 48 cabins and approximately 250 people. (yes, I am completely crazy). I made 2 luggage handle covers per adult, and one per child. It was so nice seeing many of them in use when we picked up our luggage!

I ended up having a few of the Mickey boxes left with chocolates and a magnet in them. So I gave one to each of the dining staff, and the remaining two to our room hostess. They were all so appreciative of such a small gift! Our room hostess even left us one each of the lotion, shampoo, condition, body wash, and sun gel in return! I just had to make sure I moved them to my checked luggage before we got to the airport.  So on my next cruise I will make sure to have a special little package for the staff, maybe including a bit of a cash tip as well as some goodies.


----------



## love280mickey

Amanda.C09..............

you did an awesome job on your FE and all your gifts, and thanks so much for giving all the directions as well!  Really nicely done!


----------



## violetmonarch

Amanda.C09...

Wow are you crafty!  That's impressive! I wanna be on your next FE group, lol!


----------



## amanda.c09

violetmonarch said:
			
		

> Amanda.C09...
> 
> Wow are you crafty!  That's impressive! I wanna be on your next FE group, lol!



Well I'm sailing on the Nov 30, 2013 on the Fantasy, you're welcome to join! Lol! Although I haven't entirely decided what I'm going to do for FE gifts yet.


----------



## dreams of disney

Now that we are home from our cruise, I thought I would share what I made for gifts. Each person got a passport cover, luggage tag and tissue pouch. Each cabin also received a set of coasters and 2 magnets.  We sailed on the Dec 28- Jan 2 2013.
I will try to post the pictures for each one.


----------



## DisneyMom52

I'm new at this whole FE thing. It is our second Disney cruise in Feb. I tried to get "on the list" for our cruise and apparently missed the closing day by 3 days. We have 3 cabins (ours, my parents and in-laws) I gave every one a FE for Christmas. Should I just do our own thing?


----------



## cflmom

DisneyMom52 said:
			
		

> I'm new at this whole FE thing. It is our second Disney cruise in Feb. I tried to get "on the list" for our cruise and apparently missed the closing day by 3 days. We have 3 cabins (ours, my parents and in-laws) I gave every one a FE for Christmas. Should I just do our own thing?



Did you ask the group? Sometimes they will still let you in. Or you save them for your third Disney cruise?!


----------



## DisneyMom52

I did a request! Our trip is Feb 23 so I didn't think they'd close the list 12/31. Is it stupid to do little gifts for the family?


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

DisneyMom52 said:
			
		

> I did a request! Our trip is Feb 23 so I didn't think they'd close the list 12/31. Is it stupid to do little gifts for the family?



Do you have a Facebook group? Some from our cruise that joined after shared they missed and really wanted to and several of us added them to our list. And I think it would be fun to do surprises for your group. Just think instead of doing gifts for 80 people you could do a couple a day for your group.  it would be like filling Christmas stockings but spreading it out over length of trip. Sounds fun!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## faithtrustpixie

Hi Disneymom52-


I'm on your same cruise!  Whoo-hoo!!  I just looked at the thread for our cruise and it looks like the FE organizer left you a message.  Go take a look.

See you on the cruise!!!!


----------



## tessasmom

amanda.c09 said:


> Well I'm sailing on the Nov 30, 2013 on the Fantasy, you're welcome to join! Lol! Although I haven't entirely decided what I'm going to do for FE gifts yet.



I can't wait to see what you have in store on our cruise Amanda!


----------



## DisneyMom52

faithtrustpixie said:
			
		

> Hi Disneymom52-
> 
> I'm on your same cruise!  Whoo-hoo!!  I just looked at the thread for our cruise and it looks like the FE organizer left you a message.  Go take a look.
> 
> See you on the cruise!!!!



I went to the FB page and it says closed :-( I sent a message and haven't heard, no biggie. I will bring surprises for our guest and "pass pixie dust"  to others


----------



## dreams of disney

dreams of disney said:


> Now that we are home from our cruise, I thought I would share what I made for gifts. Each person got a passport cover, luggage tag and tissue pouch. Each cabin also received a set of coasters and 2 magnets.  We sailed on the Dec 28- Jan 2 2013.
> I will try to post the pictures for each one.



Here are the pics of the gifts

Passport cover





Luggage tag





Tissue pouch





Coasters:





Magnet 1





Magnet 2





Sorry for the pictures being so big, I don't know why that happend.


----------



## BlakeandMaddysMomma

When people have given coasters is it always a set of 4? Would 2 be enough or do you think it should always be 4?


----------



## KaryCam

I hope we have some crafty people on my cruise. 

I know that I got my idea from this thread. There are such wonderful people and ideas here.


----------



## love280mickey

dreams of disney said:


> Here are the pics of the gifts
> 
> Passport cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luggage tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tissue pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coasters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magnet 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magnet 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the pictures being so big, I don't know why that happend.




  These are wonderful!  Your fellow cruisers were SO lucky to have you in their group.  Can you explain how you did the scalloped edge coasters?

Also, what sort of gifts did you receive in return?


----------



## dreams of disney

BlakeandMaddysMomma said:
			
		

> When people have given coasters is it always a set of 4? Would 2 be enough or do you think it should always be 4?



I think 2 would be great as well.


----------



## dreams of disney

love280mickey said:
			
		

> These are wonderful!  Your fellow cruisers were SO lucky to have you in their group.  Can you explain how you did the scalloped edge coasters?
> 
> Also, what sort of gifts did you receive in return?



The scalloped square is a die for the big shot machine, I just cut 1 out of leather and 1 out of felt for each coaster. The Mickey head is cut from red vinyl using my Cricut machine. 

I received gifts such as  key chains, lanyards, personalized tags and magnets. Also candies and snacks from where people live. I loved everything we got and will participate in FE on future cruises.


----------



## morgansmom2000

dreams of disney said:


> The scalloped square is a die for the big shot machine, I just cut 1 out of leather and 1 out of felt for each coaster. The Mickey head is cut from red vinyl using my Cricut machine.
> 
> I received gifts such as  key chains, lanyards, personalized tags and magnets. Also candies and snacks from where people live. I loved everything we got and will participate in FE on future cruises.



I thought that looked like a Cricut in your photos!    Great stuff!


----------



## goeva

dreams of disney said:


> Here are the pics of the gifts



These are SO....beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## goeva

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=25152902&postcount=83

I was going through the old Homemade FE Gift thread and found these paper bag scrapbooks made by Timon...OMG! They are adorable.


----------



## love280mickey

goeva said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=25152902&postcount=83
> 
> I was going through the old Homemade FE Gift thread and found these paper bag scrapbooks made by Timon...OMG! They are adorable.



and she made 19 of them, probably 20 with one for her to keep!


----------



## faithtrustpixie

Hi Everyone-

I'm working on my FE gifts and I need some advice on magnets for the bottle cap magnets I'm making.  

Does anyone have advice on a type of magnet to apply to the back of the bottle cap and where to purchase?  Also, how did you attach them?

Thanks so much for the help!!


----------



## jmarsh

faithtrustpixie said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone-
> 
> I'm working on my FE gifts and I need some advice on magnets for the bottle cap magnets I'm making.
> 
> Does anyone have advice on a type of magnet to apply to the back of the bottle cap and where to purchase?  Also, how did you attach them?
> 
> Thanks so much for the help!!



If you go on Etsy and search for Magnets you will find the ones people use for the bottle caps. I have seen them for about $7 for 25 magnets


----------



## DisneyMom52

Our AC Moore also carries them. If you have a coupon they are relatively inexpensive.


----------



## violetmonarch

Those of you that posted pics of your gifts and FE are so talented!  I kinda envy that, because I feel like mine are far from imaginative.


----------



## Munkamamacallie

Hi, a newbie here with a quick question...There are 57 adults and 46 kids in our FE group.  I was going to just make the gifts for just the kids unless there wasn't any kids in their cabin and then I was going to make them for the adults.  Is this appropriate?  I was just worried that I would need 2 more suitcases just for just the FE & I just found out that our budget airline charges $26 for each carry-on! ACK!!!  Also has anyone had any good/bad luck with shipping things to the boat ahead of time?  I am really nervous that I will make all of these and then they will be lost.  Thanks so much in advance for your expertise!


----------



## belle07

Munkamamacallie said:


> Hi, a newbie here with a quick question...There are 57 adults and 46 kids in our FE group.  I was going to just make the gifts for just the kids unless there wasn't any kids in their cabin and then I was going to make them for the adults.  Is this appropriate?  I was just worried that I would need 2 more suitcases just for just the FE & I just found out that our budget airline charges $26 for each carry-on! ACK!!!  Also has anyone had any good/bad luck with shipping things to the boat ahead of time?  I am really nervous that I will make all of these and then they will be lost.  Thanks so much in advance for your expertise!



I shipped my stuff ahead of time for the last cruise and it worked out great. As I always thought, FE is for everyone, not just kids. There are many who cruise without kids, me being one lol.


----------



## belle07

dreams of disney said:


> Here are the pics of the gifts
> 
> Passport cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luggage tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tissue pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coasters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magnet 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magnet 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the pictures being so big, I don't know why that happend.




I love your coasters, I need to use my cricut more often lol.


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

Does anyone have the link for the Hidden Mickey design with swirls of blues and greens, sort of like a gel tie dye design.... the most I could dig up so far is this:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2869753&highlight=hidden+mickey

Anyone have any leads???
THANKS


----------



## Lexa

HermanTriplets+1 said:


> Does anyone have the link for the Hidden Mickey design with swirls of blues and greens, sort of like a gel tie dye design.... the most I could dig up so far is this:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2869753&highlight=hidden+mickey
> 
> Anyone have any leads???
> THANKS



I have 1"x 1" squares in different color. Send me PM with your email and I'll send them to you.


----------



## Lexa

amanda.c09 said:


> I don't think I ever got around to sharing my Fish Extender and the gifts I gave for my Fantasy cruise last May.
> 
> Here is my FE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to blog post: http://www.kraftingkreations.com/2012/05/fish-extender-tutorial.html
> 
> Luggage Handle Covers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to blog post with link to tutorial: http://www.kraftingkreations.com/2012/05/luggage-handle-covers.html#uds-search-results
> 
> Bottle Cap Magnets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to blog post: http://www.kraftingkreations.com/2012/05/bottle-cap-magnets.html
> 
> Mickey boxes to hold one magnet and some chocolate for each person:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to blog post: http://www.kraftingkreations.com/2012/05/mickey-candy-boxes.html
> 
> 
> We had a really large group, 48 cabins and approximately 250 people. (yes, I am completely crazy). I made 2 luggage handle covers per adult, and one per child. It was so nice seeing many of them in use when we picked up our luggage!
> 
> I ended up having a few of the Mickey boxes left with chocolates and a magnet in them. So I gave one to each of the dining staff, and the remaining two to our room hostess. They were all so appreciative of such a small gift! Our room hostess even left us one each of the lotion, shampoo, condition, body wash, and sun gel in return! I just had to make sure I moved them to my checked luggage before we got to the airport.  So on my next cruise I will make sure to have a special little package for the staff, maybe including a bit of a cash tip as well as some goodies.




I just LOVE your FE. did you make it on your own? Love the bling and colors.....


----------



## missjudit

love280mickey said:


> These are wonderful!  Your fellow cruisers were SO lucky to have you in their group.  Can you explain how you did the scalloped edge coasters?
> 
> Also, what sort of gifts did you receive in return?



Yes, we were really lucky!  I must say that this was the best FE so far; just so many wonderful gifts. I am using one of the coasters right now, thank you.


----------



## dreams of disney

missjudit said:
			
		

> Yes, we were really lucky!  I must say that this was the best FE so far; just so many wonderful gifts. I am using one of the coasters right now, thank you.



I'm honoured! I enjoyed participating and couldn't imagine taking a cruise without doing the FE. I loved all the gifts we got and my sons reaction when we would return to our room and find gifts!


----------



## amanda.c09

Lexa said:
			
		

> I just LOVE your FE. did you make it on your own? Love the bling and colors.....



Yes, I did! I.m really pleased with how it came out! Thanks!


----------



## nickiB

those are all great!!! I have a question about the FE gifts. Are all the gifts Disney themed?? Maybe Mixed? What.does everyone do? This is our 1st Disney Cruise..super excited!!!  xoxo


----------



## 3princessMommy

Not all Disney-themed.  Some folks do things from their hometowns and lots of people do pirate things or cruise survival items.  Whatever suits your fancy really!  Have fun!


----------



## tinkerone

gerberdaisy1234 said:


> Thanks. We don't like the lanyard around the neck and never used them. Thought some others may feel the same way. I had to order a couple gold and platinum from eBay since we have not made it that far yet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



okay, love LOVE the key chain idea.  we have several of them and I just yesterday put most of them out to good will, but that would be the best idea so we can always remember but not have to use a lanyard.  any chance you would share with me how you did it?  I tried looking close at your photo but I can't get in close enough.  
dh would think this is the best.......
your brilliant!


----------



## Marshay

Ok, my DH sewed our FE (yes, I did say DH!!) but he doesn't know how to add the names.

I thought I'd ask for suggestions -- we leave in 5 days so it has to be super quick.  Should we just try to find a pin with our names on it (maybe somewhere at WDW) or do you have another idea?

Worst case, if we don't have names at all, would it be that bad?  There are 4 of us (Darth Vadar, Ariel, Rapunzel, Sleeping Beauty pockets) but really, most of the stuff would be for the kids anyway...

Other suggestions?

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

Marshay said:


> Ok, my DH sewed our FE (yes, I did say DH!!) but he doesn't know how to add the names.
> 
> I thought I'd ask for suggestions -- we leave in 5 days so it has to be super quick.  Should we just try to find a pin with our names on it (maybe somewhere at WDW) or do you have another idea?
> 
> Worst case, if we don't have names at all, would it be that bad?  There are 4 of us (Darth Vadar, Ariel, Rapunzel, Sleeping Beauty pockets) but really, most of the stuff would be for the kids anyway...
> 
> Other suggestions?
> 
> Thanks guys!!



Do you have a printer?  I use dark fabric printable iron on transfer paper for my FE's!


----------



## Marshay

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> Do you have a printer?  I use dark fabric printable iron on transfer paper for my FE's!



OOh, I hadn't thought of that.  Thanks for the idea!  I can stop by ACMoore/Michaels/Joanns and see if they have some.  I even have a 50% off coupon for tomorrow!


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

Guess what?! I was in our Ikea today and they have a FE!! It's three pockets, absolutely the right size and dimensions, and the pockets would be easy to embellish to Disney-ize them!!! It's called PYSSLINGAR. 






Isn't that great?!
It was also pretty reasonable - about $10. 
Just had to share!


----------



## morgansmom2000

That's so cute!


----------



## waynesherie

Love all the ideas and photos!  Getting lots of ideas for our upcoming cruise!


----------



## LoriV

I'm thinking of using buttons that are in the shape of letters. I haven't decided whether I want to spend the extra money, though. I may just leave it "name-less."


----------



## 3princessMommy

You can use puffy fabric paint.  We have that on ours.


----------



## allformyboys

At Michaels, in the iron on area, they have a embroidered lettering that you iron-on.


----------



## love280mickey

nickiB said:


> those are all great!!! I have a question about the FE gifts. Are all the gifts Disney themed?? Maybe Mixed? What.does everyone do? This is our 1st Disney Cruise..super excited!!!  xoxo




I am getting ready to make my FE which will be Disney themed, and my main cabin gift is also hand made and Disney theme.  I will post those pictures in April when I return.  For the kids I'll do movie candy and some Disney activity books for the little boys and girls.

However, a lot of people say they bring a little something from their hometown, so today I went to our Visitor's center, and came back with a stash.  I live in Mooresville, NC, otherwise known as "Race City USA" due to its very strong connection to the Nascar Race shops in the area.  I explained about our cruise meet and my FE group and asked the lady at the desk for a few "free" postcards, thinking that would be nice.  She gave me PACKS of Nascar postcards, a Nascar race shop tour brochure and pens and post it notepads with our town nickname on them.  I plan on including these with my hand made gifts.  Of course, if you're not interested in Nascar, they won't be interested in the postcards or tour brochures, and I expect those might get pitched.  But everyone needs a pen and a post it notepad, right?

FREE!


----------



## violetmonarch

love280mickey said:


> I am getting ready to make my FE which will be Disney themed, and my main cabin gift is also hand made and Disney theme.  I will post those pictures in April when I return.  For the kids I'll do movie candy and some Disney activity books for the little boys and girls.
> 
> However, a lot of people say they bring a little something from their hometown, so today I went to our Visitor's center, and came back with a stash.  I live in Mooresville, NC, otherwise known as "Race City USA" due to its very strong connection to the Nascar Race shops in the area.  I explained about our cruise meet and my FE group and asked the lady at the desk for a few "free" postcards, thinking that would be nice.  She gave me PACKS of Nascar postcards, a Nascar race shop tour brochure and pens and post it notepads with our town nickname on them.  I plan on including these with my hand made gifts.  Of course, if you're not interested in Nascar, they won't be interested in the postcards or tour brochures, and I expect those might get pitched.  But everyone needs a pen and a post it notepad, right?
> 
> FREE!



Can't wait to see your FE!  Love the idea you had, too!


----------



## mmsmom

HermanTriplets+1 said:


> Guess what?! I was in our Ikea today and they have a FE!! It's three pockets, absolutely the right size and dimensions, and the pockets would be easy to embellish to Disney-ize them!!! It's called PYSSLINGAR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that great?!
> It was also pretty reasonable - about $10.
> Just had to share!



Just looked it up online, and though it's only available for purchase in stores, it is only $4.99!!! Very nautical looking too!


----------



## Princess Bette

love280mickey said:


> I am getting ready to make my FE which will be Disney themed, and my main cabin gift is also hand made and Disney theme.  I will post those pictures in April when I return.  For the kids I'll do movie candy and some Disney activity books for the little boys and girls.
> 
> However, a lot of people say they bring a little something from their hometown, so today I went to our Visitor's center, and came back with a stash.  I live in Mooresville, NC, otherwise known as "Race City USA" due to its very strong connection to the Nascar Race shops in the area.  I explained about our cruise meet and my FE group and asked the lady at the desk for a few "free" postcards, thinking that would be nice.  She gave me PACKS of Nascar postcards, a Nascar race shop tour brochure and pens and post it notepads with our town nickname on them.  I plan on including these with my hand made gifts.  Of course, if you're not interested in Nascar, they won't be interested in the postcards or tour brochures, and I expect those might get pitched.  But everyone needs a pen and a post it notepad, right?
> 
> FREE!



Huge NASCAR fan here!  Wish I was on your cruise!  That's awesome! I would so love to get those items!


----------



## Luv2Diz

HermanTriplets+1 said:


> Guess what?! I was in our Ikea today and they have a FE!! It's three pockets, absolutely the right size and dimensions, and the pockets would be easy to embellish to Disney-ize them!!! It's called PYSSLINGAR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that great?!
> It was also pretty reasonable - about $10.
> Just had to share!



I used this for our FE on our cruise last month. I personalized it with Disney appliqués on the pockets and sewed on Disney ribbon long enough to hang it from the fish. It worked great!


----------



## faith&ali'smom

I love these gifts.You did a great job!


----------



## skaters69

I love the Alaska Cruise sign can you tell me how I can get one? My trip is in August .. thanks


----------



## hazelandannie

I have just had a wonderful glue reading through all these threads.
I love making fe gift love,love,love it.
Can't show what I'm making at the moment invaded any fellow travelers are on here.
Anyways thought I would let you know I've got some cruise ribbon if anyone is interested. 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/DCL-Ribbon/181653268632965?ref=hl


----------



## violetmonarch

hazelandannie said:


> I have just had a wonderful glue reading through all these threads.
> I love making fe gift love,love,love it.
> Can't show what I'm making at the moment invaded any fellow travelers are on here.
> Anyways thought I would let you know I've got some cruise ribbon if anyone is interested.
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/DCL-Ribbon/181653268632965?ref=hl



Yay! Ribbon!


----------



## Minnie321

DisneyMom52 said:


> I did a request! Our trip is Feb 23 so I didn't think they'd close the list 12/31. Is it stupid to do little gifts for the family?



We cruise two weeks before you and we had closed our FE group on Christmas day - then reopened it when we realized alot of people found out about their cruise for Christmas - then closed it again on January 4th - then all of a sudden there were like 10 more families that wanted to join. What they did is they started a second FE group - so maybe there are some other late comers that would start a group with you. And no I don't think it is stupid to do stuff for your family. I have FE gifts for my own kids that they don't know about. They have seen all of the stuff for all the cabins, but they don't know about the extra stuff I made for them.


----------



## Minnie321

BlakeandMaddysMomma said:


> When people have given coasters is it always a set of 4? Would 2 be enough or do you think it should always be 4?



I hope no one from my cruise is reading because I made coasters. What I did is I made one coaster for each family member - it has the ship, the dates, and their first name. Each family had four to five people so some are getting four and some five. We had one mom and daughter and I did make her two extra with no names, but I really did that because she is traveling with inlaws so I thought she might like to share them with them or keep them for herself.


----------



## hazelandannie

Oh goodness I'm panicking now as was only doing one coaster per family.


----------



## violetmonarch

Has anyone joined the FE only to have a second one open later, and then switch from the first to the second? Just curious


----------



## goeva

hazelandannie said:
			
		

> I have just had a wonderful glue reading through all these threads.
> I love making fe gift love,love,love it.
> Can't show what I'm making at the moment invaded any fellow travelers are on here.
> Anyways thought I would let you know I've got some cruise ribbon if anyone is interested.
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/DCL-Ribbon/181653268632965?ref=hl



Thanks for the link. Love those ribbons. :



			
				Minnie321 said:
			
		

> I hope no one from my cruise is reading because I made coasters. What I did is I made one coaster for each family member - it has the ship, the dates, and their first name. Each family had four to five people so some are getting four and some five. We had one mom and daughter and I did make her two extra with no names, but I really did that because she is traveling with inlaws so I thought she might like to share them with them or keep them for herself.



Awesome! I want want to be on your cruise.


----------



## jmarsh

My FE group only has 2 cabins, besides my own, as of today. Our cruise is May 2... My question is: when do people usually start signing up for the FE exchange... This is my first cruise and I have so many ideas and hope more people join


----------



## 3princessMommy

violetmonarch said:


> Has anyone joined the FE only to have a second one open later, and then switch from the first to the second? Just curious



I've had multiple groups on a cruise, but I just joined both.  Didn't want to leave anyone out.  We didn't have anyone switch from the 1st group to the second I don't think.


----------



## violetmonarch

3princessMommy said:


> I've had multiple groups on a cruise, but I just joined both.  Didn't want to leave anyone out.  We didn't have anyone switch from the 1st group to the second I don't think.



I want to do that, too...I am just not sure if anyone will get peeved at me for doing it.  I am not able to give big fancy gifts, but I have plenty to share with everyone. Shall I go for it?


----------



## 3princessMommy

jmarsh said:


> My FE group only has 2 cabins, besides my own, as of today. Our cruise is May 2... My question is: when do people usually start signing up for the FE exchange... This is my first cruise and I have so many ideas and hope more people join



You tend to get a big influx after the paid in full date.  And then for some reason A DAY AFTER THE CUTOFF!  It NEVER fails!  You set a cutoff date and then you get a slew of folks wanting to join right after.  (So I always make a few extra to accomodate stragglers.)

I also find that the shorter cruises during the school year tend to have much smaller FE groups (unless they are special cruises like the DVC or DiS cruises).  The biggest FE I've had are the special cruises, like the 10 night Christmas cruise.

Don't worry, I'm sure that more folks will pop up.


----------



## 3princessMommy

violetmonarch said:


> I want to do that, too...I am just not sure if anyone will get peeved at me for doing it.  I am not able to give big fancy gifts, but I have plenty to share with everyone. Shall I go for it?



That's totally fine with me!  The more the merrier IMHO.  But maybe just post and ask if you can join both.  I don't think anyone would have a problem with it.  I mean it's you that's got to lug all the stuff and keep the two lists straight right?


----------



## violetmonarch

3princessMommy said:


> That's totally fine with me!  The more the merrier IMHO.  But maybe just post and ask if you can join both.  I don't think anyone would have a problem with it.  I mean it's you that's got to lug all the stuff and keep the two lists straight right?



True!  Well I will ask and see what happens...I hate to rock the boat (pun intended)


----------



## scrap disney

Hi everyone, 

    I am cruising in March.  I picked up some packages of Lifesavers to use as part of my fish extender gift.  My plan was to make Disney wrappers to cover the rolls of lifesavers.  A few years ago, I made wrappers to cover chocolate bars and there was someone on the DIS who designed the wrappers.  Well, I have searched and searched and it appears that no one makes Lifesaver wrappers anymore. I should have checked this before I  bought all these rolls of Lifesavers!!  Anyways, so now I want to attach a cute little note to each roll of Lifesavers but I can't quite think of anything. Any suggestions would be very much appreciated.  (My DH just rolled his eyes when I asked for some suggestions from him!!)  

Jody


----------



## love280mickey

scrap disney said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am cruising in March.  I picked up some packages of Lifesavers to use as part of my fish extender gift.  My plan was to make Disney wrappers to cover the rolls of lifesavers.  A few years ago, I made wrappers to cover chocolate bars and there was someone on the DIS who designed the wrappers.  Well, I have searched and searched and it appears that no one makes Lifesaver wrappers anymore. I should have checked this before I  bought all these rolls of Lifesavers!!  Anyways, so now I want to attach a cute little note to each roll of Lifesavers but I can't quite think of anything. Any suggestions would be very much appreciated.  (My DH just rolled his eyes when I asked for some suggestions from him!!)
> 
> Jody



You could post a special request to one of the Dis-igners to make something for a lifesaver roll, I think it's a very cute idea!  Post back here if you do find something, please.


----------



## scrap disney

Thanks for the suggestion.  I will put a request in.  I just hesitated because the amazing people who create all the signs and stuff just seem to get so many requests - I didn't want to bother anyone.  I thought I could maybe think of a cute little note that related to cruising on my own but I am not too creative!


----------



## KaryCam

scrap disney said:


> Thanks for the suggestion.  I will put a request in.  I just hesitated because the amazing people who create all the signs and stuff just seem to get so many requests - I didn't want to bother anyone.  I thought I could maybe think of a cute little note that related to cruising on my own but I am not too creative!



sent you a PM.


----------



## I❤MICKEY

HermanTriplets+1 said:
			
		

> Guess what?! I was in our Ikea today and they have a FE!! It's three pockets, absolutely the right size and dimensions, and the pockets would be easy to embellish to Disney-ize them!!! It's called PYSSLINGAR.
> 
> Isn't that great?!
> It was also pretty reasonable - about $10.
> Just had to share!



Thank you so much for posting. I am not crafty and had no idea what I would do for our fish extender. I went to our local Ikea today and picked this up for $4.99. I'm going to cut off the tassels and cover the existing trim with some Disney ribbon. In the end it will cost less than $10. Thank you again.


----------



## jodi90

So many great ideas!!  I'm a bit overwhelmed about what to make.  Hopefully I come up with something soon.  We cruise in just a little over a month


----------



## cruisinwithmaandpa

scrap disney said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am cruising in March.  I picked up some packages of Lifesavers to use as part of my fish extender gift.  My plan was to make Disney wrappers to cover the rolls of lifesavers.  A few years ago, I made wrappers to cover chocolate bars and there was someone on the DIS who designed the wrappers.  Well, I have searched and searched and it appears that no one makes Lifesaver wrappers anymore. I should have checked this before I  bought all these rolls of Lifesavers!!  Anyways, so now I want to attach a cute little note to each roll of Lifesavers but I can't quite think of anything. Any suggestions would be very much appreciated.  (My DH just rolled his eyes when I asked for some suggestions from him!!)
> 
> Jody



I made lifesaver wrappers for our FE, send me a pm and I will send the file to you.


----------



## dgmommie

Deleted post because I found what I was looking for.


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

tinkerone said:
			
		

> okay, love LOVE the key chain idea.  we have several of them and I just yesterday put most of them out to good will, but that would be the best idea so we can always remember but not have to use a lanyard.  any chance you would share with me how you did it?  I tried looking close at your photo but I can't get in close enough.
> dh would think this is the best.......
> your brilliant!



Sorry for the delay. I was looking back through thread and saw this. 

 I cut the lanyards into strips. Cut complimentary color 7/8" ribbon for back. Ironed  7/8" heat-n-bond on back of ribbon. Then ironed ribbon on the back of the lanyard strip. Used either glue square or E6000 to hold two end together to make a loop. Clamped the hardware over the end.

 I got the hardware from eBay   Search key fob hardware. 

The biggest expense is buying the lanyards if you don't have them. I wish I could find the Good Will you donated to.  if anyone has a abundance of lanyards they want to donate (or sell cheap)- I would love them 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

HermanTriplets+1 said:
			
		

> Guess what?! I was in our Ikea today and they have a FE!! It's three pockets, absolutely the right size and dimensions, and the pockets would be easy to embellish to Disney-ize them!!! It's called PYSSLINGAR.
> 
> Isn't that great?!
> It was also pretty reasonable - about $10.
> Just had to share!



I got one of these today for $4.99. We already have a FE that I made using duct tape and a Disney reusable shopping bag but at that price I just had to get it. 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Susiesark

cruisinwithmaandpa said:


> I made lifesaver wrappers for our FE, send me a pm and I will send the file to you.


Can you send me a PM with the graphic for Lifesavers also? Thanks!


----------



## tinkerone

gerberdaisy1234 said:


> Sorry for the delay. I was looking back through thread and saw this.
> 
> I cut the lanyards into strips. Cut complimentary color 7/8" ribbon for back. Ironed  7/8" heat-n-bond on back of ribbon. Then ironed ribbon on the back of the lanyard strip. Used either glue square or E6000 to hold two end together to make a loop. Clamped the hardware over the end.
> 
> I got the hardware from eBay   Search key fob hardware.
> 
> The biggest expense is buying the lanyards if you don't have them. I wish I could find the Good Will you donated to.  if anyone has a abundance of lanyards they want to donate (or sell cheap)- I would love them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



which ones are you looking for?  I cleaned another couple boxes out and have found four silver ones that I would be willing to send you if you would send me one key chain back in return.  let me know.


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

tinkerone said:
			
		

> which ones are you looking for?  I cleaned another couple boxes out and have found four silver ones that I would be willing to send you if you would send me one key chain back in return.  let me know.



So excited! Will pm you!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Mom24Princesses

I made small magnets to remember each day of our last cruise.  I left one per cabin along with other stuff.  I enjoyed them myself as I had a set.  I noticed some people put them on their cabin door. 

I looked for the finished examples on photobucket but they are not there.  I put the date and theme or port.  A Pirate Night one for that night.  I did  find 2 of  the pix I used for the two days at sea.  I had the date on them and "Disney Magic".  I like to hope some kept theirs. They were small - 8 mini magnets to a 8 x 11 sheet.










I'd make something for a future cruise.  I am sure Pintrest has some ideas.


----------



## cruisinwithmaandpa

Susiesark said:


> Can you send me a PM with the graphic for Lifesavers also? Thanks!



Send me a pm with your email address and I will send the file on Tuesday


----------



## love280mickey

Mom24Princesses said:
			
		

> I made small magnets to remember each day of our last cruise.  I left one per cabin along with other stuff.  I enjoyed them myself as I had a set.  I noticed some people put them on their cabin door.
> 
> I looked for the finished examples on photobucket but they are not there.  I put the date and theme or port.  A Pirate Night one for that night.  I did  find 2 of  the pix I used for the two days at sea.  I had the date on them and "Disney Magic".  I like to hope some kept theirs. They were small - 8 mini magnets to a 8 x 11 sheet.
> 
> I'd make something for a future cruise.  I am sure Pintrest has some ideas.



Cool idea!


----------



## 3princessMommy

Thanks to the Diser who originally posted this idea - they were SOOOOO easy to make and provided a great use for all of those lanyards that we've collected over the years!  I'm so happy to recycle them as I had no idea what I was going to do with them otherwise.






Each lanyard makes 4, 6" wristlets if you cut it correctly.  I used a seam ripper to salvage an extra inch or two at the ends.  (I cut my strips 12" long.)  Stick webbing on the back with double-sided, no-sew, no-iron fabric tape.  Then fold in half and clip together with the key fob hardware!  

20 of 'em done in an hour!!!!  Will be using this idea in all of my FE gifts in the future!

Thanks again!


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

3princessMommy said:
			
		

> Thanks to the Diser who originally posted this idea - they were SOOOOO easy to make and provided a great use for all of those lanyards that we've collected over the years!  I'm so happy to recycle them as I had no idea what I was going to do with them otherwise.
> 
> Each lanyard makes 4, 6" wristlets if you cut it correctly.  I used a seam ripper to salvage an extra inch or two at the ends.  (I cut my strips 12" long.)  Stick webbing on the back with double-sided, no-sew, no-iron fabric tape.  Then fold in half and clip together with the key fob hardware!
> 
> 20 of 'em done in an hour!!!!  Will be using this idea in all of my FE gifts in the future!
> 
> Thanks again!



You are welcome. I am so glad more people are making these. One of my goals in life is for people to REUSE items. We throw away way too much! Just a note the original black and red lanyards that don't have club level are shorter than the newer ones. The max you can get from those is three. But the are awesome because they will work for any level

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## FergusBC

3princessMommy said:


> Thanks to the Diser who originally posted this idea - they were SOOOOO easy to make and provided a great use for all of those lanyards that we've collected over the years!  I'm so happy to recycle them as I had no idea what I was going to do with them otherwise.



Those look awesome! What a great way to reuse them. I don't have any CC lanyards but I might keep my eye out for just regular Disney themed ones and give it a try.


----------



## 3princessMommy

gerberdaisy1234 said:


> You are welcome. I am so glad more people are making these. One of my goals in life is for people to REUSE items. We throw away way too much! Just a note the original black and red lanyards that don't have club level are shorter than the newer ones. The max you can get from those is three. But the are awesome because they will work for any level
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



  (Haven't used those yet. )


----------



## violetmonarch

3princessMommy said:


> ......Stick webbing on the back with double-sided, no-sew, no-iron fabric tape.  Then fold in half and clip together with the key fob hardware!....
> Thanks again!



Where do you get that webbing and double-sided, no sew, no iron fabric tape?  I am a complete idiot when it comes to crafting!


----------



## jmarsh

violetmonarch said:
			
		

> Where do you get that webbing and double-sided, no sew, no iron fabric tape?  I am a complete idiot when it comes to crafting!



I would try Joann's, if you have one locally.


----------



## 3princessMommy

violetmonarch said:


> Where do you get that webbing and double-sided, no sew, no iron fabric tape?  I am a complete idiot when it comes to crafting!



I got both the webbing and the key fob hardware from Amazon.com.  I get free shipping there, so the price beats eBay.  But you can get them on Etsy.com or on eBay.com too.

The seam tape (fabric tape) is available from Joann's or Michael's.  One role at Michael's is enough for 20 wristlets and costs $3.99 regular price - so with the 50% coupon, it's pretty good.  You can also use the iron-on kind, which may be cheaper, but this was super easy.

Webbing (http://www.amazon.com/Inch-Yards-Bla...s=poly+webbing).

Key fob hardware (http://www.amazon.com/100-1-Chain-Wr...y+fob+hardware).


----------



## DisneyDream2B

Hi, 
I couldn't get the Amazon links to work.  May I have the details to search on Amazon?  For example, what is the size of the key fobs:  1 inch, 1 1/2 inch?  What is the vendor?
Many thanks


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

DisneyDream2B said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I couldn't get the Amazon links to work.  May I have the details to search on Amazon?  For example, what is the size of the key fobs:  1 inch, 1 1/2 inch?  What is the vendor?
> Many thanks



You need 1 inch key fob hardware. I did a search and for a lot of 50 amazon is about $4 less than eBay if you get free shipping with amazon. eBay price includes shipping. I am not sure if amazon has smaller lots but eBay does and the person I ordered from does free shipping. I will probably go with amazon next time around thanks for sharing that tip princessMommy

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## 3princessMommy

DisneyDream2B said:


> Hi,
> I couldn't get the Amazon links to work.  May I have the details to search on Amazon?  For example, what is the size of the key fobs:  1 inch, 1 1/2 inch?  What is the vendor?
> Many thanks



Sorry about that! 

Just search key fob hardware and Polypro webbing on Amazon.  It's in the arts and craft section.


----------



## Cheryl726

Those are awesome!  Hope we're on the same cruise some day!


----------



## violetmonarch

3princessMommy said:


> Sorry about that!
> 
> Just search key fob hardware and Polypro webbing on Amazon.  It's in the arts and craft section.



Thanks, I am going to look for those!


----------



## jbugeye22

I made these coasters out of ceramic tiles, mode podge, shellac coating and disney scrapbook paper for our upcoming cruise.<a


----------



## jmarsh

jbugeye22 said:
			
		

> I made these coasters out of ceramic tiles, mode podge, shellac coating and disney scrapbook paper for our upcoming cruise.<a



I love these! Great job


----------



## violetmonarch

jbugeye22 said:


> I made these coasters out of ceramic tiles, mode podge, shellac coating and disney scrapbook paper for our upcoming cruise.<a



Nice!


----------



## Diane71969

jbugeye22 said:
			
		

> I made these coasters out of ceramic tiles, mode podge, shellac coating and disney scrapbook paper for our upcoming cruise.<a



Great job!


----------



## lilpooh108

I'd love to get the coasters lol.  Great job


----------



## jbugeye22

Thank you!!!!


----------



## Blanche_Neige

jbugeye22 said:


> I made these coasters out of ceramic tiles, mode podge, shellac coating and disney scrapbook paper for our upcoming cruise.<a



These are beautiful!!  

One question, it must have been very heavy for you in your suitcase.  Did you fly with them?  I would of been worried to go over weight limit or worse breaking them


----------



## jbugeye22

Blanche_Neige said:


> These are beautiful!!
> 
> One question, it must have been very heavy for you in your suitcase.  Did you fly with them?  I would of been worried to go over weight limit or worse breaking them




 They are heavy especially since I made 100 coasters. I have a box that I am putting them in inside of a suitcase that will only have our fish extender gifts in it. Fortunately we live in Northwestern Florida about a 7 hour drive, so we will be driving, and we can keep better tabs on our luggage to make sure nothing gets broke. Had we been flying, I probably would have had to come up with something else.


----------



## AHud

Is there anyone out there that makes candy bar wrappers?  I'm new to this and feeling a little overwhelmed!!


----------



## Ladyshopper

3princessMommy said:


> Thanks to the Diser who originally posted this idea - they were SOOOOO easy to make and provided a great use for all of those lanyards that we've collected over the years!  I'm so happy to recycle them as I had no idea what I was going to do with them otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each lanyard makes 4, 6" wristlets if you cut it correctly.  I used a seam ripper to salvage an extra inch or two at the ends.  (I cut my strips 12" long.)  Stick webbing on the back with double-sided, no-sew, no-iron fabric tape.  Then fold in half and clip together with the key fob hardware!
> 
> 20 of 'em done in an hour!!!!  Will be using this idea in all of my FE gifts in the future!
> 
> Thanks again!



These are beautiful, and I may well be copying your idea, so thank you. Am planning on buying some disney themed 1 icnh grosgrain ribbon though, as don't have any lanyards.

Just one question - why do you actually need the ribbon to line the reverse? Could you not just cut the lanywar/ribbon, fold over, then clamp the end with the keyfob hardware?


----------



## 3princessMommy

I'm sure you could, but it wouldn't be as sturdy and it might skip out of the key fobs.  Not sure.  I like the webbing because it makes it feel more substantial.  But the ribbon slides well across your skin.


----------



## BrennaM

This was what I did for my FE.  Thankfully it was a small group...my fingers near bled making the Angry birds sets.  heheheh




Angry Birds by brennamount, on Flickr

Angry bird tutorial - http://www.makeandtakes.com/crafting-with-angry-birds




FEadults by brennamount, on Flickr

Scrapbook tutorial - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ivAJU3gd2c&feature=relmfu

Corner bookmark tutorial - http://www.firefliesandflutterbyes.com/2009/11/page-corner-bookmark-tutorial.html

And I made pirate names for everyone and created magnets for their doors.




piratesnight by brennamount, on Flickr


----------



## love280mickey

BrennaM said:


> This was what I did for my FE.  Thankfully it was a small group...my fingers near bled making the Angry birds sets.  heheheh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angry Birds by brennamount, on Flickr
> 
> Angry bird tutorial - http://www.makeandtakes.com/crafting-with-angry-birds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FEadults by brennamount, on Flickr
> 
> Scrapbook tutorial - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ivAJU3gd2c&feature=relmfu
> 
> Corner bookmark tutorial - http://www.firefliesandflutterbyes.com/2009/11/page-corner-bookmark-tutorial.html
> 
> And I made pirate names for everyone and created magnets for their doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> piratesnight by brennamount, on Flickr




those are fabulous and thanks for the tutorials too!  Love it, I'd cruise with you


----------



## jbugeye22

BrennaM said:


> This was what I did for my FE.  Thankfully it was a small group...my fingers near bled making the Angry birds sets.  heheheh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angry Birds by brennamount, on Flickr
> 
> Angry bird tutorial - http://www.makeandtakes.com/crafting-with-angry-birds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FEadults by brennamount, on Flickr
> 
> Scrapbook tutorial - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ivAJU3gd2c&feature=relmfu
> 
> Corner bookmark tutorial - http://www.firefliesandflutterbyes.com/2009/11/page-corner-bookmark-tutorial.html
> 
> And I made pirate names for everyone and created magnets for their doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> piratesnight by brennamount, on Flickr




I LOVE the angry birds. That is so amazingly creative!!


----------



## gfamof4

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/89/dsc0356s.jpg/


----------



## Susiesark

jbugeye22 said:


> Thank you!!!!


They must have weighed a ton!  I did the same thing but I used chipboard, like the coasters on your table in restaurants.  Took a whole lot longer than I thought they would.


----------



## garysummer

Susiesark said:
			
		

> They must have weighed a ton!  I did the same thing but I used chipboard, like the coasters on your table in restaurants.  Took a whole lot longer than I thought they would.



Where do you get chipboard?


----------



## BrennaM

I got my chipboard from Michaels. I would scan the paper aisle for any of the sold out stuff beacuse all that is left is the chipboard.  I'd just take it up to the cash with my other purchases and ask if it was ok to take it. I'm sure you could talk to a local scrapbook store for the to keep their chipboards that come with their paper for ya.

I don't know why scrapbook stores haven't clued in to sell the stuff.


----------



## Cptjackandcrew

AHud said:


> Is there anyone out there that makes candy bar wrappers?  I'm new to this and feeling a little overwhelmed!!


There is a closed thread that you might be able to still print a design off of. Go to the Just For Fun section, then Creative Designs (near the bottom of the list) and scroll about halfway down the first page to Mel's Candy Pockets/Bag Toppers.


----------



## Susiesark

garysummer said:


> Where do you get chipboard?


 They didn't have them at my Michael's but I got them off Ebay, around $5 for 50.  You can also just pick them up from restaurants, maybe in the bar area.  I got a bunch from Islands that are round, but I preferred the square shape for my project.


----------



## redsonja76

You guys are all crafty geniuses!!!!!  I love everything from the survivial kits (which are perfect for my type A personality lol) to the whimsical scrapbooks, and everything in between!  It would be an honor to be in any of your FE groups!

I'm going to have to come up with something lightweight as I'll be flying over from Europe, but you've all given me great inspiration!


----------



## Susiesark

redsonja76 said:


> I'm going to have to come up with something lightweight as I'll be flying over from Europe, but you've all given me great inspiration!


Here's an idea that I keep coming back to, we've got a couple of them as FE gifts and use them a lot.  Disney music CDs. They are inexpensive to make, can personalize with your selected music, small and lightweight to pack.  If I ever have to fly again to cruise, I think I'm going that route.


----------



## AHud

Cptjackandcrew said:


> There is a closed thread that you might be able to still print a design off of. Go to the Just For Fun section, then Creative Designs (near the bottom of the list) and scroll about halfway down the first page to Mel's Candy Pockets/Bag Toppers.




Thanks!  I'll go check it out!


----------



## tictoc

I am looking for some ideas for 10-13 year old boys  Anyone have any great items they have made?


----------



## bahacca

tictoc said:


> I am looking for some ideas for 10-13 year old boys  Anyone have any great items they have made?


Nothing made, but if you are going on one of the ships with an arcade, arcade cards were mentioned and I thought that was a good idea.  I was also thinking itunes gift cards for the tweens.
Autograph books?


----------



## zacaronius

Blanche_Neige said:


> These are beautiful!!
> 
> One question, it must have been very heavy for you in your suitcase.  Did you fly with them?  I would of been worried to go over weight limit or worse breaking them



I also made coasters for our FE gifts. I packed about 75 of them in my suitcase. I first packed them in shoeboxes and then filled in the voids in the box with packing paper and then bubblewrap where i could. It took two shoeboxes and our suitcase has straps on the inside so i was able to buckle them down tight to the frame of the suitcase. I then filled in the areas around the boxes with clothing. All said and done it was about 45 lbs, but none broken or damage. The only thing is to expect the TSA to inspect the boxes. I had them taped shut and the opened it, but they retaped it better than I had and their tape is super strong stuff.


----------



## DizDragonfly

zacaronius said:


> The only thing is to expect the TSA to inspect the boxes. I had them taped shut and the opened it, but they retaped it better than I had and their tape is super strong stuff.



Nice to hear they did a good job!  You really only hear negative things about TSA.  Too bad as most that I've come across have been pretty nice.  It's the not-so-nice ones that give them all a bad rap.


----------



## golfnsuch

tictoc said:


> I am looking for some ideas for 10-13 year old boys  Anyone have any great items they have made?



Haven't made them myself yet, but someone had cool ear bud cases they made with Mickey fabric and caribiners.  (Maybe it was on the FE Facebook group).  Anyhoo, she also found cute earbuds in the mickey shape for older boys and girls off ebay.

Good luck!
E


----------



## tictoc

golfnsuch said:


> Haven't made them myself yet, but someone had cool ear bud cases they made with Mickey fabric and caribiners.  (Maybe it was on the FE Facebook group).  Anyhoo, she also found cute earbuds in the mickey shape for older boys and girls off ebay.
> 
> Good luck!
> E



for the reall great ideas!


----------



## alliesmommy

tictoc said:


> I am looking for some ideas for 10-13 year old boys  Anyone have any great items they have made?



I personalized plastic cups with lids and straws, made personalized luggage tags with their name, favorite color, and favorite character, and bought cheap mickey shaped earbuds from ebay in their favorite color.  

I will post pictures next Friday after we board the Magic for our first ever cruise!    Hopefully no one from our FE exchange is reading this.


----------



## dznystar

one of these days I'll go back through the entire thread!  I started at page 50 tonight and am amazed at all of the awesome FE gifts.  I'll def make something myself bc I do think I'm pretty crafty, but not sure what yet.  Thanks for all of the inspirations!!!


----------



## Wests4Disney

posted to offer to make a lifesaver wrapper, but saw that others had already taken care of that request.


----------



## Susiesark

Wests4Disney said:


> posted to offer to make a lifesaver wrapper, but saw that others had already taken care of that request.


I didn't get the link for the wrappers.


----------



## cruisinwithmaandpa

Susiesark said:


> I didn't get the link for the wrappers.



Send me a PM with your email and I will send to you.


----------



## FloridaNative8

For those that have made heavier, breakable items (ceramic tile coasters, for instance!), how did you transport them? We are driving, so we could bring them with us, but I'm considering shipping them to the port, since that would be quite a bit to lug around until our stateroom is available. I'm just worried about how a box would be handled (shipped or checked with luggage), and obviously would like to avoid any breakage!!

Thanks for any advice/experience you can share!


----------



## jbugeye22

FloridaNative8 said:


> For those that have made heavier, breakable items (ceramic tile coasters, for instance!), how did you transport them? We are driving, so we could bring them with us, but I'm considering shipping them to the port, since that would be quite a bit to lug around until our stateroom is available. I'm just worried about how a box would be handled (shipped or checked with luggage), and obviously would like to avoid any breakage!!
> 
> Thanks for any advice/experience you can share!



We made 100 ceramic tile coasters for sets of 4. I put them all in a box and stuffed shirts around the box. I then put all of our fish extender stuff in its own suitcase. The suitcase was a bit heavy but it worked!


----------



## FloridaNative8

jbugeye22 said:
			
		

> We made 100 ceramic tile coasters for sets of 4. I put them all in a box and stuffed shirts around the box. I then put all of our fish extender stuff in its own suitcase. The suitcase was a bit heavy but it worked!



So good to hear!!! I will have 120, so that advice is perfect  Just to sure, you checked that suitcase, correct? 

Thank you so much for your help


----------



## jbugeye22

FloridaNative8 said:


> So good to hear!!! I will have 120, so that advice is perfect  Just to sure, you checked that suitcase, correct?
> 
> Thank you so much for your help



Yes, I am so sorry! We live 8 hours away so we drove and I did check it onboard. It was much too heavy of a suitcase to carry around. We got to port at 11:00 and the rooms are not ready until 1:30.


----------



## FloridaNative8

jbugeye22 said:
			
		

> Yes, I am so sorry! We live 8 hours away so we drove and I did check it onboard. It was much too heavy of a suitcase to carry around. We got to port at 11:00 and the rooms are not ready until 1:30.



That is perfect, thank you so much for the info!!!!

I thought the same thing about lugging it around - we have a PAT of 11:30 and plan on exploring a good bit before the staterooms are ready.

Thanks again, you rock!


----------



## Dzhenna

I've been a lurker on this thread for months, but got so much great inspiration from the two homemade FE boards that I wanted to share the gifts I made.  

Originally, we had a fairly small FE group, so I planned for gifts that were a bit more time-consuming.  That was a big learning, as there was a big wave of participants that came in at the end.  I still had a great time making everything, but there were some long nights in the weeks running up to our departure to make sure I finished.

So, here's the results-- sorry I couldn't figure out how to actually post the Pictures here:

Welcome packets for each cabin with personalized magnets, wristlet key chains, shrinky dinks key chains, and a wordle souvenir magnet


Princess/Minnie tutu bags for the little girls
[URL="http://pinterest.com/pin/439312138621154740/"]http://pinterest.com/pin/439312138621154740/

Appliqued Backpacks for the the older girls and all the boys
http://pinterest.com/pin/439312138621154720/

http://pinterest.com/pin/439312138621154731/

Zipper pulls for girls and boys
http://pinterest.com/pin/439312138621154723/

Coffee Cozies for adults
http://pinterest.com/pin/439312138621154728/

http://pinterest.com/pin/439312138621154727/

I've also assembled as many of the pictures as possible from these two threads on my pinterest page: http://pinterest.com/dzhenna/disney-cruise-fe-gift-ideas/

Hope these are helpful!  Happy Sailing!


----------



## meajuly5

Wow! Impressive and so cute


----------



## Rudolph4

Dzhenna said:
			
		

> I've been a lurker on this thread for months, but got so much great inspiration from the two homemade FE boards that I wanted to share the gifts I made.
> 
> Originally, we had a fairly small FE group, so I planned for gifts that were a bit more time-consuming.  That was a big learning, as there was a big wave of participants that came in at the end.  I still had a great time making everything, but there were some long nights in the weeks running up to our departure to make sure I finished.
> 
> So, here's the results-- sorry I couldn't figure out how to actually post the Pictures here:
> 
> I've also assembled as many of the pictures as possible from these two threads on my pinterest page]
> 
> Wow!   Thanks for sharing your Pinterest page!   So many great ideas!


----------



## Woobie

Dzhenna said:


> I've been a lurker on this thread for months, but got so much great inspiration from the two homemade FE boards that I wanted to share the gifts I made.
> 
> Originally, we had a fairly small FE group, so I planned for gifts that were a bit more time-consuming.  That was a big learning, as there was a big wave of participants that came in at the end.  I still had a great time making everything, but there were some long nights in the weeks running up to our departure to make sure I finished.
> 
> So, here's the results-- sorry I couldn't figure out how to actually post the Pictures here:
> 
> Welcome packets for each cabin with personalized magnets, wristlet key chains, shrinky dinks key chains, and a wordle souvenir magnet
> 
> 
> Princess/Minnie tutu bags for the little girls
> [URL="http://pinterest.com/pin/439312138621154740/"]http://pinterest.com/pin/439312138621154740/
> 
> 
> Hope these are helpful!  Happy Sailing!



WOW! I want to be on your cruise! I had to follow you on Pinterest. Too cool.


----------



## drragu63

There are so many creative examples - I am overwhelmed at the the thought of doing this myself!


----------



## uncw89

Dzhenna said:


> I've been a lurker on this thread for months, but got so much great inspiration from the two homemade FE boards that I wanted to share the gifts I made.
> 
> Originally, we had a fairly small FE group, so I planned for gifts that were a bit more time-consuming.  That was a big learning, as there was a big wave of participants that came in at the end.  I still had a great time making everything, but there were some long nights in the weeks running up to our departure to make sure I finished.
> 
> So, here's the results-- sorry I couldn't figure out how to actually post the Pictures here:
> 
> Welcome packets for each cabin with personalized magnets, wristlet key chains, shrinky dinks key chains, and a wordle souvenir magnet
> 
> 
> Princess/Minnie tutu bags for the little girls
> [URL="http://pinterest.com/pin/439312138621154740/"]http://pinterest.com/pin/439312138621154740/
> 
> Appliqued Backpacks for the the older girls and all the boys
> http://pinterest.com/pin/439312138621154720/
> 
> http://pinterest.com/pin/439312138621154731/
> 
> Zipper pulls for girls and boys
> http://pinterest.com/pin/439312138621154723/
> 
> Coffee Cozies for adults
> http://pinterest.com/pin/439312138621154728/
> 
> http://pinterest.com/pin/439312138621154727/
> 
> I've also assembled as many of the pictures as possible from these two threads on my pinterest page: http://pinterest.com/dzhenna/disney-cruise-fe-gift-ideas/
> 
> Hope these are helpful!  Happy Sailing!



Great gifts!!! Thanks for sharing the links to your page! I'm following your pins too!!


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

For those who asked for the drink carrier tutorial-

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=47467774#post47467774

It is my first tutorial. My DD is going to make it user friendly but while we wait for that you will have to put up with my oversized poorly colored photos.


----------



## morgansmom2000

Dzhenna said:


> I've been a lurker on this thread for months, but got so much great inspiration from the two homemade FE boards that I wanted to share the gifts I made.
> 
> Originally, we had a fairly small FE group, so I planned for gifts that were a bit more time-consuming.  That was a big learning, as there was a big wave of participants that came in at the end.  I still had a great time making everything, but there were some long nights in the weeks running up to our departure to make sure I finished.
> 
> So, here's the results-- sorry I couldn't figure out how to actually post the Pictures here:
> 
> Welcome packets for each cabin with personalized magnets, wristlet key chains, shrinky dinks key chains, and a wordle souvenir magnet
> 
> 
> Princess/Minnie tutu bags for the little girls
> [URL="http://pinterest.com/pin/439312138621154740/"]http://pinterest.com/pin/439312138621154740/
> 
> Appliqued Backpacks for the the older girls and all the boys
> http://pinterest.com/pin/439312138621154720/
> 
> http://pinterest.com/pin/439312138621154731/
> 
> Zipper pulls for girls and boys
> http://pinterest.com/pin/439312138621154723/
> 
> Coffee Cozies for adults
> http://pinterest.com/pin/439312138621154728/
> 
> http://pinterest.com/pin/439312138621154727/
> 
> I've also assembled as many of the pictures as possible from these two threads on my pinterest page: http://pinterest.com/dzhenna/disney-cruise-fe-gift-ideas/
> 
> Hope these are helpful!  Happy Sailing!



Love those bags!  Great work on all of it!


----------



## Dzhenna

drragu63 said:


> There are so many creative examples - I am overwhelmed at the the thought of doing this myself!



Just keep in mind that whatever you do/give away will be very much appreciated-- especially by the kids!  DD LOVED checking the FE and it was the first thing she did every morning.  So, don't stress yourself out and have fun with it.  

And if handmaking something stresses you out , buy little gifts instead.  I'd say that in our exchange, there was about a 60/40 split of purchased/homemade items-- and they were ALL loved!


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

gerberdaisy1234 said:


> For those who asked for the drink carrier tutorial-
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=47467774#post47467774
> 
> It is my first tutorial. My DD is going to make it user friendly but while we wait for that you will have to put up with my oversized poorly colored photos.




That is such a unique idea!!!! If I wasn't leaving in three days, I would make some of these!  Oh well....next cruise!


----------



## disneyluvrtink

Dzhenna said:
			
		

> I've been a lurker on this thread for months, but got so much great inspiration from the two homemade FE boards that I wanted to share the gifts I made.
> 
> Originally, we had a fairly small FE group, so I planned for gifts that were a bit more time-consuming.  That was a big learning, as there was a big wave of participants that came in at the end.  I still had a great time making everything, but there were some long nights in the weeks running up to our departure to make sure I finished.
> 
> So, here's the results-- sorry I couldn't figure out how to actually post the Pictures here:
> 
> Welcome packets for each cabin with personalized magnets, wristlet key chains, shrinky dinks key chains, and a wordle souvenir magnet
> 
> 
> Princess/Minnie tutu bags for the little girls
> [URL="http://pinterest.com/pin/439312138621154740/"]http://pinterest.com/pin/439312138621154740/
> 
> Appliqued Backpacks for the the older girls and all the boys
> http://pinterest.com/pin/439312138621154720/
> 
> http://pinterest.com/pin/439312138621154731/
> 
> Zipper pulls for girls and boys
> http://pinterest.com/pin/439312138621154723/
> 
> Coffee Cozies for adults
> http://pinterest.com/pin/439312138621154728/
> 
> http://pinterest.com/pin/439312138621154727/
> 
> I've also assembled as many of the pictures as possible from these two threads on my pinterest page: http://pinterest.com/dzhenna/disney-cruise-fe-gift-ideas/
> 
> Hope these are helpful!  Happy Sailing!



Love these! I followed you on pinterest also


----------



## chloe68

Corinna,
Your hidden mickey's are amazing and so creative.  I know my girls would love them!  Would you mind sending me a copy as well - 

Thanks!


----------



## Heyriddle

socababy said:


> Now tht my two latest cruises are over, I can post what I made.  Bewteen the 2 cruises, I had about 50 cabins to deliver to.  My original inspiration was the fact that Hawaii was going to be a 15 night cruise and I thoght maybe some poeple could use some games if they had down time in their rooms!
> 
> I hand pianted (not so well on some) mickey heads on the side of the dice with 1 dot, decorated the dice holder and then included some games along with balnk paper that could be played with the dice.  I also made pens to match.



Love, love, love this idea.  I would love to know what games you included and what you used for the cups.


----------



## linetbo

Hi, I am not a crafty person, I need help, what can I do and HOW!!!


----------



## kalikat420

linetbo said:
			
		

> Hi, I am not a crafty person, I need help, what can I do and HOW!!!



For my last cruise I gave a CD of cruise-style music and an 8 1/2 x 11" plastic pouch with a velcro closure with a cruise or Disney-themed sticker on the front. I put a note on the inside indicating that the pouch was for them to fill with cruise memories such as Navigators, photos and more. I got the pouches at an office supply store and the stickers came from eBay. It was easy and hopefully useful for all.


----------



## tictoc

alliesmommy said:


> I personalized plastic cups with lids and straws, made personalized luggage tags with their name, favorite color, and favorite character, and bought cheap mickey shaped earbuds from ebay in their favorite color.
> 
> I will post pictures next Friday after we board the Magic for our first ever cruise!    Hopefully no one from our FE exchange is reading this.



what did you use to personalize the mugs?  Cricut vinyl?


----------



## tictoc

Susiesark said:


> They didn't have them at my Michael's but I got them off Ebay, around $5 for 50.  You can also just pick them up from restaurants, maybe in the bar area.  I got a bunch from Islands that are round, but I preferred the square shape for my project.



for lighterwieght projects like tags you can use cereal boxes.  It is also pretty green!


----------



## ddeal1957

Corinna

I loved your Hidden Mickey pendant!  It was so cute.  I was wondering if you would be so kind and send me a PM with the link? 

Thank you in advance and have a magical day.....


----------



## GoinPlaces63

bahacca said:
			
		

> Nothing made, but if you are going on one of the ships with an arcade, arcade cards were mentioned and I thought that was a good idea.  I was also thinking itunes gift cards for the tweens.
> Autograph books?



I saw that some one purchased Mickey earbuds... Could be pricey...


----------



## ChipNDaleGal

These ideas are great!


----------



## dznystar

gerberdaisy1234 said:


> For those who asked for the drink carrier tutorial-
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=47467774#post47467774
> 
> It is my first tutorial. My DD is going to make it user friendly but while we wait for that you will have to put up with my oversized poorly colored photos.



Thinking about making some of these. How many did you do?  Did you just start collecting the drink carriers over time or ask them to give you some?


----------



## tictoc

I just went and asked for ten and they handed them to me.


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

dznystar said:
			
		

> Thinking about making some of these. How many did you do?  Did you just start collecting the drink carriers over time or ask them to give you some?



I ask for 3 of each type (4 cup and 2 cup) a few different times. But like PP said you could just ask all at once. When I went to get some for the tutorial that chick-fil-a only had 4 cup carriers.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## gatorfreud

Yeah!  SO happy to be looking through this thread again!  I went a little crazy with our FE exchange in June 2012...  had so much fun!

This time we have booked the 7 night Med in June 2014...not 100% sure we are actually doing it.  But....  I definitely want to do FE again but we will be backpacking-ish around Europe for a week before and after cruise with just a carry on, so like NO luggage space at all!  So I will need to find an awesome idea that is TINY and light!!  Please point me in the right direction if you have seen something cool!!  I had so much fun crafting it all last time so I would like to make something.

I guess in theory I could mail a box ahead to the ship or to our hotel in Barcelona?  Has anyone done that?

Thanks!!
Kim


----------



## MDennis28

Hi. Considering doing a FE for our Sept cruise. How many people participate/how many gifts would I need to make.  One gift per person per day or per cruise?  Thank you!


----------



## 3princessMommy

MDennis28 said:


> Hi. Considering doing a FE for our Sept cruise. How many people participate/how many gifts would I need to make.  One gift per person per day or per cruise?  Thank you!



It's really up to you, but a gift per person, per day would be a LOT!!  I do one gift per cabin once during the cruise.  I think that's the majority - although on longer cruises, sometimes folks will do more than one day.


----------



## JSClemsonFan

jbugeye22 said:


> I made these coasters out of ceramic tiles, mode podge, shellac coating and disney scrapbook paper for our upcoming cruise.<a



I love these!  Wish you were on our cruise.  They are amazing!


----------



## GoinPlaces63

3princessMommy said:
			
		

> It's really up to you, but a gift per person, per day would be a LOT!!  I do one gift per cabin once during the cruise.  I think that's the majority - although on longer cruises, sometimes folks will do more than one day.



We are doing the May Panama Canal cruise which is 14 days.  Kids will get something each week and then we have something for each cabin   Once... Delivered early the first week.

I agree that a gift per person, per day would be a lot.  Regardless of how long the cruise is!


----------



## jmarsh

For those that have done tile coasters eBay did you put on the bottom, cork board or felt?


----------



## WhitGB

Dzhenna said:


> I've been a lurker on this thread for months, but got so much great inspiration from the two homemade FE boards that I wanted to share the gifts I made.
> 
> Originally, we had a fairly small FE group, so I planned for gifts that were a bit more time-consuming.  That was a big learning, as there was a big wave of participants that came in at the end.  I still had a great time making everything, but there were some long nights in the weeks running up to our departure to make sure I finished.
> 
> So, here's the results-- sorry I couldn't figure out how to actually post the Pictures here:
> 
> Welcome packets for each cabin with personalized magnets, wristlet key chains, shrinky dinks key chains, and a wordle souvenir magnet
> 
> 
> Princess/Minnie tutu bags for the little girls
> [URL="http://pinterest.com/pin/439312138621154740/"]http://pinterest.com/pin/439312138621154740/
> 
> Appliqued Backpacks for the the older girls and all the boys
> http://pinterest.com/pin/439312138621154720/
> 
> http://pinterest.com/pin/439312138621154731/
> 
> Zipper pulls for girls and boys
> http://pinterest.com/pin/439312138621154723/
> 
> Coffee Cozies for adults
> http://pinterest.com/pin/439312138621154728/
> 
> http://pinterest.com/pin/439312138621154727/
> 
> I've also assembled as many of the pictures as possible from these two threads on my pinterest page: http://pinterest.com/dzhenna/disney-cruise-fe-gift-ideas/
> 
> Hope these are helpful!  Happy Sailing!



Wonderful items. Where did you get your ribbon for your key fob?


----------



## belle07

jmarsh said:


> For those that have done tile coasters eBay did you put on the bottom, cork board or felt?



Felt


----------



## jelliott04

Hi all.  Can't  believe that I forgot to take photos of all our fist extenders that we handed out!   I was a bit ambitious, and decided one of our gifts would be a homemade knitted Mickey Mouse washcloth.  I went from one per person (50??) to one per stateroom (a more manageable 12).  






Here is one that is closer up:






I wish there was a way we'd get feedback to see if the things we made were actually used.  I also did paperclip and Disney ribbon bookmarks, Mardi Gras Beads, magnet photo of Mickey and Minnie dressed up for Mardi Gras, (our cruise was during Mardi Gras), tattoos, highlighters, glow stick necklaces, Family Stateroom Magnet (looked like a cast member badge), fruit snacks, and I can't remember what else! 

Jen


----------



## jmarsh

belle07 said:
			
		

> Felt



Thank you!


----------



## Lady Duchess

LemonPie said:


> I am super excited. I showed my DH some of the FE gifts I had been working on today and he asked me where I bought them  I guess they have turned out good. I would tell you all but we don't sail until September (of next year). Ok  yes I am starting a little early maybe but it keeps the magic alive.




Which cruise are you sailing on? My September cruise for 2013 has hardly anyone on the meet and greet page and no FE started?


----------



## Lady Duchess

MDennis28 said:


> Hi. Considering doing a FE for our Sept cruise. How many people participate/how many gifts would I need to make.  One gift per person per day or per cruise?  Thank you!



What date are you sailing on? I have not seen anyone for FE on my sailing, I sail Sept 1st, want to do an FE but have no count  I think it's still too early.


----------



## LoriV

jelliott04 said:


> I wish there was a way we'd get feedback to see if the things we made were actually used.  I also did paperclip and Disney ribbon bookmarks, Mardi Gras Beads, magnet photo of Mickey and Minnie dressed up for Mardi Gras, (our cruise was during Mardi Gras), tattoos, highlighters, glow stick necklaces, Family Stateroom Magnet (looked like a cast member badge), fruit snacks, and I can't remember what else!
> 
> Jen



We were one of the lucky recipients of your FE gifts so I can give you feedback. Your gifts were great! The washcloth is very cute and will definitely be used. DD16 stole everyone's paperclip bookmarks to use at school. She loved them! The magnets are currently on our refrigerator reminding us of the wonderful time we had. Really, everything was very nice. Thank you!


----------



## jelliott04

LoriV said:


> We were one of the lucky recipients of your FE gifts so I can give you feedback. Your gifts were great! The washcloth is very cute and will definitely be used. DD16 stole everyone's paperclip bookmarks to use at school. She loved them! The magnets are currently on our refrigerator reminding us of the wonderful time we had. Really, everything was very nice. Thank you!



OMGosh!   Thank you!   So nice of you to say!   It was our first Disney Cruise and I was so nervous about the FE gifts!   I'm glad you liked them and hope they were useful.  I know we used our highlighters to mark up our navigator each night!

Glad your DD liked the bookmarks.   

Jen


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

I just got off the Mardi Gras Cruise on the Magic on Friday Feb 15th and this is what I gave:




I made these Taggie's for the 2 youngins on our cruise.




Gave this to the 1 baby we had.




Made these ponytail holders for the girls and the clips




and these for the adults







goodie bag stuff for the young kids


----------



## dznystar

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> I just got off the Mardi Gras Cruise on the Magic on Friday Feb 15th and this is what I gave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these Taggie's for the 2 youngins on our cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gave this to the 1 baby we had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made these ponytail holders for the girls and the clips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and these for the adults
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goodie bag stuff for the young kids



where did you get the mickey shaped key ring on your key fobs?


----------



## xmansmom

What is a taggie?  It's really cute.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

dznystar said:


> where did you get the mickey shaped key ring on your key fobs?


Ebay... isn't that where we find all the cute supplies


xmansmom said:


> What is a taggie?  It's really cute.



It's a mini blanket with different textured ribbons, material, etc.   It's for a baby-2 age range.  Something they can carry like a blanket but not so big.


----------



## kdeans1010

jelliott04 said:


> Hi all.  Can't  believe that I forgot to take photos of all our fist extenders that we handed out!   I was a bit ambitious, and decided one of our gifts would be a homemade knitted Mickey Mouse washcloth.  I went from one per person (50??) to one per stateroom (a more manageable 12).
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one that is closer up:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish there was a way we'd get feedback to see if the things we made were actually used.  I also did paperclip and Disney ribbon bookmarks, Mardi Gras Beads, magnet photo of Mickey and Minnie dressed up for Mardi Gras, (our cruise was during Mardi Gras), tattoos, highlighters, glow stick necklaces, Family Stateroom Magnet (looked like a cast member badge), fruit snacks, and I can't remember what else!
> 
> Jen


OMG, Can I get the knit pattern for that?


----------



## jelliott04

kdeans1010 said:


> OMG, Can I get the knit pattern for that?



Are you on ravelry?   It is on there for free.  If not, I'll send you the link.

Jen


----------



## 2baseball1princess

Love everyone's ideas!  I wish I was crafty!


----------



## dznystar

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> Ebay... isn't that where we find all the cute supplies
> 
> 
> Should've known!!!


----------



## dolphingirl47

I had an idea for a fish extender gift that I was originally going to make for the girls in the group, but now I am wondering about expanding this. I have come across the cutest idea for hair bows with alligator clips. Would women here wear hair bows? 

Corinna


----------



## ariel fans

dolphingirl47 said:
			
		

> I had an idea for a fish extender gift that I was originally going to make for the girls in the group, but now I am wondering about expanding this. I have come across the cutest idea for hair bows with alligator clips. Would women here wear hair bows?
> 
> Corinna



Great idea my girls would love hair bows !


----------



## schmity

I love the mat idea and may feel the need to copy and apply an Alaskan theme to it!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## schmity

I love these and would love to use the idea in the future.  Where might I find a pattern to make cute tags like this?


----------



## schmity

Love these!  Perhaps I can knit some in time for our May cruise!


----------



## Dzhenna

WhitGB said:


> Wonderful items. Where did you get your ribbon for your key fob?



Thanks!!  I got ribbon from several places including Etsy and some online ribbon stores after googling Disney or Mickey ribbon.  HTH!


----------



## GoinPlaces63

We were just assigned our FE groups... There are 4 teens.  Any suggestions on what to do or make for them?  We are on a budget, but want to do something nice.


----------



## jelliott04

schmity said:


> Love these!  Perhaps I can knit some in time for our May cruise!



They turned out really cute.  I'd suggest getting the Dishie yarn from Knit Picks.  If you look on my ravelry page, I tried Sugar & Cream, Jil Eaton and then Dishie.  Dishie was so much easier on my hands than the other two and you get more yardage AND it is less expensive.  

Here is my ravelry project page: 

Jen


----------



## Jane1967

GoinPlaces63 said:


> We were just assigned our FE groups... There are 4 teens.  Any suggestions on what to do or make for them?  We are on a budget, but want to do something nice.



I am somewhat stuck on that too.  I purchased Disney cups from Walmart (87 cents a piece) and filled them up with a bunch of candy they can take to the movies.  In the girl's cups I also put a sheet of some cute peace, love, etc... tatoos (have one on my ankle right now...my DD said it was a must).  I am clueless as to something else little to put in the boy's cups.  We have a pretty large FE group.       Any suggestions are welcomed!


----------



## jelliott04

Jane1967 said:


> I am somewhat stuck on that too.  I purchased Disney cups from Walmart (87 cents a piece) and filled them up with a bunch of candy they can take to the movies.  In the girl's cups I also put a sheet of some cute peace, love, etc... tatoos (have one on my ankle right now...my DD said it was a must).  I am clueless as to something else little to put in the boy's cups.  We have a pretty large FE group.       Any suggestions are welcomed!



You could always ask the FE groups to be split.  We had 12 staterooms and less than 50 people individually.  I thought if it was any more than that, I wouldn't have been able to swing it.  Luckily we had a great organizer!

Jen


----------



## jenifred

These are all so great.  I am getting really inspired.  Thanks ro everyone who posted!


----------



## Jane1967

jelliott04 said:


> You could always ask the FE groups to be split.  We had 12 staterooms and less than 50 people individually.  I thought if it was any more than that, I wouldn't have been able to swing it.  Luckily we had a great organizer!
> 
> Jen



We have a great organizer as well.  There had been discussion about splitting into groups, however I guess some people didn't think it was necessary.  We have something like 34 staterooms and over 100 and some people total.  This being my first time doing FE, it is a little overwhelming.


----------



## KaryCam

Jane1967 said:


> I am somewhat stuck on that too.  I purchased Disney cups from Walmart (87 cents a piece) and filled them up with a bunch of candy they can take to the movies.  In the girl's cups I also put a sheet of some cute peace, love, etc... tatoos (have one on my ankle right now...my DD said it was a must).  I am clueless as to something else little to put in the boy's cups.  We have a pretty large FE group.       Any suggestions are welcomed!



Love your cup idea. 
As a Mom of a teen boy with braces, he can't eat some candies, but would love one of those lunchbox size things of pringles or chips since you were thinking about movie snacks.
Pirate tatoos are also a good idea since you were putting tatoos in the girls' cups anyway.
What about a glow stick on a string to wear or glow stick bracelets might be "manly" enough.


----------



## jelliott04

Jane1967 said:


> We have a great organizer as well.  There had been discussion about splitting into groups, however I guess some people didn't think it was necessary.  We have something like 34 staterooms and over 100 and some people total.  This being my first time doing FE, it is a little overwhelming.



No way...that's too many.  People will be overwhelmed and the quality and quantity of gifts will suffer.  

Jen


----------



## Jane1967

KaryCam said:


> Love your cup idea.
> As a Mom of a teen boy with braces, he can't eat some candies, but would love one of those lunchbox size things of pringles or chips since you were thinking about movie snacks.
> Pirate tatoos are also a good idea since you were putting tatoos in the girls' cups anyway.
> What about a glow stick on a string to wear or glow stick bracelets might be "manly" enough.



We are on the same cruise!! I was planning on doing something different for your son since you noted he had braces.  I kind of separated my gifts by ages for both boys and girls.  I gave something different for the 1-5 year olds.  The 6 and up and I was doing the same thing so I wouldn't go crazy.  We have some older teen boys too.  Do you think they would like the glow stuff?  My husband mentioned bouncy balls, but not sure how that would go over with other passengers.  ????


----------



## KaryCam

Jane1967 said:


> We are on the same cruise!! I was planning on doing something different for your son since you noted he had braces.  I kind of separated my gifts by ages for both boys and girls.  I gave something different for the 1-5 year olds.  The 6 and up and I was doing the same thing so I wouldn't go crazy.  We have some older teen boys too.  Do you think they would like the glow stuff?  My husband mentioned bouncy balls, but not sure how that would go over with other passengers.  ????



I would say no on boucing balls. That would drive some people crazy and could prove dangerous. 
I've seen teen boys at church with the glow things different times for night events or halloween or even at scout camp.

So looking forward to our cruise. I was at the gym this morning and I kept saying to myself, "2 more weeks, 2 more weeks"


----------



## Jane1967

Ok...thanks!  I know!  Have A LOT to do this weekend!  Have to finish up sewing my FE.  Haven't sewn for years, but it doesn't look bad I will have to say!


----------



## GoinPlaces63

jelliott04 said:
			
		

> You could always ask the FE groups to be split.  We had 12 staterooms and less than 50 people individually.  I thought if it was any more than that, I wouldn't have been able to swing it.  Luckily we had a great organizer!
> 
> Jen



We are already split... A 16 and 19 year old boy is hard.  Thoughts about asking the Mom?


----------



## disneytraceyl

Love the great ideas.


----------



## Jane1967

GoinPlaces63 said:


> We are already split... A 16 and 19 year old boy is hard.  Thoughts about asking the Mom?



Was thinking...what about a seek and find or Sudoku magazine/book?  Would give them something to do if they were just hanging out.  I think they make small ones for like 99 cents.  Sometimes Walmart has some cheap card games.  That would be fun to play with family or friends.


----------



## Susiesark

Jane1967 said:


> Was thinking...what about a seek and find or Sudoku magazine/book?  Would give them something to do if they were just hanging out.  I think they make small ones for like 99 cents.  Sometimes Walmart has some cheap card games.  That would be fun to play with family or friends.


On one of our cruises, which had over 50 FE families, we received at least 3 decks of cards, plus a few sets of dice.  We've never used any of them. Just FYI.


----------



## kdeans1010

Trying to find an eco-friendly gift. I was really thinking of doing the Johnson and Johnson first aide kits, but I am kinda'.... We are going on Earth Day and that's like my favorite holiday. I was thinking of making flower/seed bombs.


----------



## neg58

kdeans1010 said:


> Trying to find an eco-friendly gift. I was really thinking of doing the Johnson and Johnson first aide kits, but I am kinda'.... We are going on Earth Day and that's like my favorite holiday. I was thinking of making flower/seed bombs.



Sorry, you aren't allowed to take seeds on or off the ship.  I wouldn't chance this.

Even if it is really allowed, if I received one I'd play it save and not take it off the ship.

Nancy


----------



## GoinPlaces63

kdeans1010 said:
			
		

> Trying to find an eco-friendly gift. I was really thinking of doing the Johnson and Johnson first aide kits, but I am kinda'.... We are going on Earth Day and that's like my favorite holiday. I was thinking of making flower/seed bombs.



We are doing a room gift of a 'Minnie' Survival Kit.   A variety of things someone might forget... Nail file, highlighter, clothes pins, paper clips, etc.

I agree on the seeds and would not chance it.


----------



## GoinPlaces63

Susiesark said:
			
		

> On one of our cruises, which had over 50 FE families, we received at least 3 decks of cards, plus a few sets of dice.  We've never used any of them. Just FYI.



This one is HARD... Older boys.


----------



## DisneyBelle99

kdeans1010 said:
			
		

> Trying to find an eco-friendly gift. I was really thinking of doing the Johnson and Johnson first aide kits, but I am kinda'.... We are going on Earth Day and that's like my favorite holiday. I was thinking of making flower/seed bombs.



How about an origami flower or tree made out of recycled paper? You could add it to your gift. Sure there are examples on the web somewhere.


----------



## taximom00

kdeans1010 said:


> Trying to find an eco-friendly gift. I was really thinking of doing the Johnson and Johnson first aide kits, but I am kinda'.... We are going on Earth Day and that's like my favorite holiday. I was thinking of making flower/seed bombs.


What about a water bottle or reusable coffee cups?  I know people on this board have decorated them with Disney themes (though don't know how that's done!)


----------



## taximom00

gatorfreud said:


> Yeah!  SO happy to be looking through this thread again!  I went a little crazy with our FE exchange in June 2012...  had so much fun!
> 
> This time we have booked the 7 night Med in June 2014...not 100% sure we are actually doing it.  But....  I definitely want to do FE again but we will be backpacking-ish around Europe for a week before and after cruise with just a carry on, so like NO luggage space at all!  So I will need to find an awesome idea that is TINY and light!!  Please point me in the right direction if you have seen something cool!!  I had so much fun crafting it all last time so I would like to make something.
> 
> I guess in theory I could mail a box ahead to the ship or to our hotel in Barcelona?  Has anyone done that?
> 
> Thanks!!
> Kim



Hi,
We took our first Disney cruise in July (NYC to Canada) It was wonderful!  I made bottle cap magnets, key chains and necklaces.  They were very easy and I think they looked great.  Plus side for you is small and easy to pack.  I gave key chains to men/boys and necklaces to girls/women plus magnets for the cabin.  

I posted a picture of what I made back in July.  I guess if you look under my name you can find the post (not sure how to link it here...sorry!)

But I got the idea off this board so if you search bottle cap I think lots will come up.

I got the supplies off Etsy and that is also where I found someone who sells Disney images.  Plus, found a woman who did ship specific images as well for the magnets. 

Hope this helps and enjoy your trip!


----------



## Susiesark

kdeans1010 said:


> Trying to find an eco-friendly gift. I was really thinking of doing the Johnson and Johnson first aide kits, but I am kinda'.... We are going on Earth Day and that's like my favorite holiday. I was thinking of making flower/seed bombs.


We were cruising on Earth Day too, they always have a special movie premiere.  How about reusable/recycled shopping bags? You might even find some with the Disney Earth Day logos.


----------



## GoinPlaces63

kdeans1010 said:
			
		

> Trying to find an eco-friendly gift. I was really thinking of doing the Johnson and Johnson first aide kits, but I am kinda'.... We are going on Earth Day and that's like my favorite holiday. I was thinking of making flower/seed bombs.



Try PInterest... Look up fish extenders.  There were quite a few cute ideas that fit your theme!


----------



## silmarg




----------



## knov278

That is awesome!!!!


----------



## nannylori

GoinPlaces63 said:


> We were just assigned our FE groups... There are 4 teens.  Any suggestions on what to do or make for them?  We are on a budget, but want to do something nice.



I've always found the older ones to be more challenging than the younger ones. For the trip coming up in two weeks,it turned out to be mostly older kiddos,which caused some initial anxiety! 
I found magic trick CD's at the dollar store,along with metal drinking tumblers that have a loop to attach to belts,etc. I also went to Ross Store once a week ( that's where I found the tumblers). Dollar Tree also has different types of glow items,tattoos,box candy,etc.


----------



## MrsScooby

silmarg said:


>



You did this for the PC EB repo back in 2008 and it was one of our all time favorite FE gifts

The roming gnome was a great idea too. I saved the image that you posted after everyone signed it


----------



## Jajone

MrsScooby said:
			
		

> You did this for the PC EB repo back in 2008 and it was one of our all time favorite FE gifts
> 
> The roming gnome was a great idea too. I saved the image that you posted after everyone signed it



What is this exactly?


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

nannylori said:


> I've always found the older ones to be more challenging than the younger ones. For the trip coming up in two weeks,it turned out to be mostly older kiddos,which caused some initial anxiety!
> I found magic trick CD's at the dollar store,along with metal drinking tumblers that have a loop to attach to belts,etc. I also went to Ross Store once a week ( that's where I found the tumblers). Dollar Tree also has different types of glow items,tattoos,box candy,etc.



I find the older boys so challenging.   Girls are so easy...I made hairbows, nail polish, lip gloss, key fobs I made for the ones over 13.   Boys, well they just throw me!


----------



## taximom00

On our cruise this past summer (1st Disney cruise, loved it!!), there were two teen boys.  I gave them a few movie boxes of candy as well as some glow necklaces.  Can't go wrong giving candy to most teen boys and I figured they could wear the glow necklaces around the ship at night.  Not that creative but I figured at least they'd like the candy!!


----------



## pequele

silmarg said:


>



I love this idea even if it isn't for an FE but for a personal souvenir you make for yourself!


----------



## AMANDAMCG

You people are so crafty!!! I'm doing my first fe and this will be our second time cruising. First time on the fantasy (first vacation without kiddos too!) thank you for all of the ideas!!


----------



## GoinPlaces63

taximom00 said:
			
		

> On our cruise this past summer (1st Disney cruise, loved it!!), there were two teen boys.  I gave them a few movie boxes of candy as well as some glow necklaces.  Can't go wrong giving candy to most teen boys and I figured they could wear the glow necklaces around the ship at night.  Not that creative but I figured at least they'd like the candy!!



They won't think the necklaces were too feminine?  I got some for the Tweens and have enough for the older boys.

Does anyone know about phone charms?  What gender and age group likes those?


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

GoinPlaces63 said:
			
		

> They won't think the necklaces were too feminine?  I got some for the Tweens and have enough for the older boys.
> 
> Does anyone know about phone charms?  What gender and age group likes those?



A lot of the smart phones don't have a hook area to loop the charms thru.  They aren't like the old phones!!!


----------



## silmarg

Jajone said:


> What is this exactly?



This FE gift has evolved over the 5 DCLs I have been on, but its a keepsake where I affix used stamps and/or coins of the countries we are visiting to a map of the itinerary of the sailing.

I generally acquire the coins / stamps on eBay.  Stamps vs coins and the cost of each will boil down to the itinerary.  For the western Caribbean, all countries were readily available and all were in expensive so I did both coins and stamps.  For the repositioning, I wanted to do coins, but bulk Columbian and Aruba coins were hard to come by (and for that FE I think there were 125 participants) so I went with stamps only - and since Aruba is such a new country I had to get unused stamps from there... I think the Aruban stamps were 10x the price of all the other stamps combined.

This version has one coin and one stamp from each of the three countries we were supposed to visit (Cayman actually was cancelled due to weather).  They are affixed to canvas board (in the past i just used card stock, but the canvas board is far more durable).

The intention of this FE is to be a lasting keepsake of the cruise...


----------



## goofygurlie

What a great FE!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## silmarg

MrsScooby said:


> You did this for the PC EB repo back in 2008 and it was one of our all time favorite FE gifts
> 
> The roming gnome was a great idea too. I saved the image that you posted after everyone signed it



Wow, you have a good memory.  Weren't we next door neighbors on the EB Repo?

I did a roaming gnome on this cruise as well.

I also plagiarized (with permission) with and additional FE gift.  Its a decal that can be affixed to glass (like on a car/truck).... ordered by a lady who makes these on ebay... super cheap and real nice...


----------



## GoinPlaces63

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:
			
		

> A lot of the smart phones don't have a hook area to loop the charms thru.  They aren't like the old phones!!!



These have a post that goes into the headphone jack.  I'm in grad school and see them on the undergrads phones.  I asked and they've shrugged their shoulders.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

GoinPlaces63 said:
			
		

> These have a post that goes into the headphone jack.  I'm in grad school and see them on the undergrads phones.  I asked and they've shrugged their shoulders.



Lol. Those young kids never a straight answer.  Haha


----------



## SigalTchelet

I'm excited to share the busines card sized magnets I designed.  Getting 50 for $16.49 from Vista Print.


----------



## jelliott04

silmarg said:


> I also plagiarized (with permission) with and additional FE gift.  Its a decal that can be affixed to glass (like on a car/truck).... ordered by a lady who makes these on ebay... super cheap (like 50cents a piece) and real nice...



Ok...I've searched ebay for every combo and am not seeing the decal.  Can you pm me the lady's info?

J


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

jelliott04 said:
			
		

> Ok...I've searched ebay for every combo and am not seeing the decal.  Can you pm me the lady's info?
> 
> J



Me too. I want it for family for Easter baskets


----------



## silmarg

jelliott04 said:


> Ok...I've searched ebay for every combo and am not seeing the decal.  Can you pm me the lady's info?
> 
> J





ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> Me too. I want it for family for Easter baskets



She sells other Disney related decals on ebay... not the DCL one.... but she will make them for you.

I will PM u guys tonight (I am at work and cant access home email from here)


----------



## ciraulo887

silmarg said:
			
		

> She sells other Disney related decals on ebay... not the DCL one.... but she will make them for you.
> 
> I will PM u guys tonight (I am at work and cant access home email from here)



I would love the information too. I really want one...


----------



## garysummer

How are people adding in pictures?  I wanted to post a pic of the FE gifts we made for our upcoming cruise but I can't seem to figure it out ...


----------



## Ccann

silmarg said:
			
		

> This FE gift has evolved over the 5 DCLs I have been on, but its a keepsake where I affix used stamps and/or coins of the countries we are visiting to a map of the itinerary of the sailing.
> 
> I generally acquire the coins / stamps on eBay.  Stamps vs coins and the cost of each will boil down to the itinerary.  For the western Caribbean, all countries were readily available and all were in expensive so I did both coins and stamps.  For the repositioning, I wanted to do coins, but bulk Columbian and Aruba coins were hard to come by (and for that FE I think there were 125 participants) so I went with stamps only - and since Aruba is such a new country I had to get unused stamps from there... I think the Aruban stamps were 10x the price of all the other stamps combined.
> 
> This version has one coin and one stamp from each of the three countries we were supposed to visit (Cayman actually was cancelled due to weather).  They are affixed to canvas board (in the past i just used card stock, but the canvas board is far more durable).
> 
> The intention of this FE is to be a lasting keepsake of the cruise...



A very cool gift, I also like the car decals. Very useful.  
I can see the teenage boys using the decals on their electronics, binders, room windows or mirrors.   
How did you acquire the used stamps? Did you go through a company or eBay?


----------



## cflmom

silmarg said:
			
		

> She sells other Disney related decals on ebay... not the DCL one.... but she will make them for you.
> 
> I will PM u guys tonight (I am at work and cant access home email from here)



Me too please! Thanks so very much!


----------



## dizneeat

Sil, could you PM me the link too?
We had the FE gift you gave us framed and it is in our hall. We have had a lot of comments on it. Brings back a lot of happy memories of sailing with Jeff and family.


----------



## adventure_woman

silmarg said:
			
		

> I also plagiarized (with permission) with and additional FE gift.  Its a decal that can be affixed to glass (like on a car/truck).... ordered by a lady who makes these on ebay... super cheap (like 50cents a piece) and real nice...



Can I have her info as well?


----------



## garysummer

I've been watching this forum for a couple months now trying to come up with ideas for our first cruise next week.  This is what we came up with ...

A 4 coasters for the adults and a Mickey style frame for the kids.  We're hoping that these will be lasting mementos from the trip that people will enjoy.

http://i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag131/gary_summer1/photo_zpsfbb972cd.jpg

Cruise is the March 3rd Disney Dream ... no peeking if you're in our FE group, please!


----------



## jmarsh

garysummer said:
			
		

> I've been watching this forum for a couple months now trying to come up with ideas for our first cruise next week.  This is what we came up with ...
> 
> A 4 coasters for the adults and a Mickey style frame for the kids.  We're hoping that these will be lasting mementos from the trip that people will enjoy.
> 
> http://i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag131/gary_summer1/photo_zpsfbb972cd.jpg
> 
> Cruise is the March 3rd Disney Dream ... no peeking if you're in our FE group, please!



I really like those! Great job


----------



## silmarg

dizneeat said:


> Sil, could you PM me the link too?
> We had the FE gift you gave us framed and it is in our hall. We have had a lot of comments on it. Brings back a lot of happy memories of sailing with Jeff and family.



Will do Karen!
We still use your book marks!


I will PM everyone tonight (I better give the ebayer a heads up!)


----------



## RweTHEREyet

silmarg said:


> Will do Karen!
> We still use your book marks!
> 
> 
> I will PM everyone tonight (I better give the ebayer a heads up!)



I would like to have it as well, please and thank you.  Can you tell me how big it is?


----------



## silmarg

Ccann said:


> How did you acquire the used stamps? Did you go through a company or eBay?



Just troll ebay.  For this cruise one person was selling large lots from two of the 3 countries.  I emailed him... and asked if he had the 3rd and the deal was done in one shot and pretty darned cheap.

Coins were done the same way.. 

Bulk stamps are far easier to find than coins.


----------



## Aigantighe

silmarg said:
			
		

> I will PM everyone tonight (I better give the ebayer a heads up!)



Yes please! Can you PM me too? Really appreciate it. We are NZ, hope she delivers international.


----------



## smithzer1

ciraulo887 said:
			
		

> I would love the information too. I really want one...



Hi, I always read this thread but have never responded to anything. I think your ideas are awesome and would like the info also please.


----------



## MattMatts-Momma

silmarg said:


> Will do Karen!
> We still use your book marks!
> 
> 
> I will PM everyone tonight (I better give the ebayer a heads up!)



Can you PM me the lady's name too please.


----------



## Jane1967

MattMatts-Momma said:


> Can you PM me the lady's name too please.



Me too please!


----------



## 3angels

Those are awesome. May I please get the info on them too. thank you


----------



## MrsScooby

silmarg said:


> Wow, you have a good memory.  Weren't we next door neighbors on the EB Repo?
> 
> I did a roaming gnome on this cruise as well.
> 
> I also plagiarized (with permission) with and additional FE gift.  Its a decal that can be affixed to glass (like on a car/truck).... ordered by a lady who makes these on ebay... super cheap (like 50cents a piece) and real nice...



Love the decal
And yes we were neighbors. In fact on Panama Canal day you are in the corner of some of our pictures off the verandah so that makes it easier to remember you


----------



## angel's momma

garysummer said:


> How are people adding in pictures?  I wanted to post a pic of the FE gifts we made for our upcoming cruise but I can't seem to figure it out ...



Here's a thread that may help  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=31317618&postcount=1323


----------



## grandpawelch8

silmarg said:


> Wow, you have a good memory.  Weren't we next door neighbors on the EB Repo?
> 
> I did a roaming gnome on this cruise as well.
> 
> I also plagiarized (with permission) with and additional FE gift.  Its a decal that can be affixed to glass (like on a car/truck).... ordered by a lady who makes these on ebay... super cheap (like 50cents a piece) and real nice...


I would love the information for these window decals also.


----------



## calker

Could you send me decal info also?


----------



## Diane71969

cflmom said:
			
		

> Me too please! Thanks so very much!



Me 3!!!


----------



## uncw89

Diane71969 said:


> Me 3!!!



me too please!!


----------



## smithzer1

Please & Thank-you! All in the same breath lol


----------



## Jajone

silmarg said:
			
		

> Wow, you have a good memory.  Weren't we next door neighbors on the EB Repo?
> 
> I did a roaming gnome on this cruise as well.
> 
> I also plagiarized (with permission) with and additional FE gift.  Its a decal that can be affixed to glass (like on a car/truck).... ordered by a lady who makes these on ebay... super cheap (like 50cents a piece) and real nice...



I'd love the info as well.


----------



## vixzybell76

I'm very new to this, but I'm going on my 2nd curies in November 2nd 2013!!! I would love to do the FE, with fellow cruisers!!! How do I go about find who is all in to the FE!!


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

silmarg, can I please get the ebayer's info, as well?  Those decals are AWESOME!!!  Thanks in advance!  fgv


----------



## silmarg

for those who are looking for the DCL logo lady... I want to wait for her OK before I turn her email address over to 22 rabid disney fanatics!


----------



## silmarg

Luckymomoftwo said:


> silmarg, can I please get the ebayer's info, as well?  Those decals are AWESOME!!!  Thanks in advance!  fgv



make that 23!


----------



## Diane71969

silmarg said:
			
		

> for those who are looking for the DCL logo lady... I want to wait for her OK before I turn her email address over to 22 rabid disney fanatics!



LOL - we are all anxiously awaiting


----------



## silmarg

vixzybell76 said:


> I'm very new to this, but I'm going on my 2nd curies in November 2nd 2013!!! I would love to do the FE, with fellow cruisers!!! How do I go about find who is all in to the FE!!



Look thru this thread... hopefully they will discuss a FE on the Nov 2 sailing:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=43223942#post43223942


----------



## o4me2playn

silmarg said:


> Wow, you have a good memory.  Weren't we next door neighbors on the EB Repo?
> 
> I did a roaming gnome on this cruise as well.
> 
> I also plagiarized (with permission) with and additional FE gift.  Its a decal that can be affixed to glass (like on a car/truck).... ordered by a lady who makes these on ebay... super cheap (like 50cents a piece) and real nice...



Can you please add me to the list also?

Thank You in advance!


----------



## goofygurlie

silmarg said:
			
		

> Wow, you have a good memory.  Weren't we next door neighbors on the EB Repo?
> 
> I did a roaming gnome on this cruise as well.
> 
> I also plagiarized (with permission) with and additional FE gift.  Its a decal that can be affixed to glass (like on a car/truck).... ordered by a lady who makes these on ebay... super cheap (like 50cents a piece) and real nice...



Can I please please please be added to the list as well. I would so love to have one of these. 

Who Dat!

~ Laura


----------



## pandgedwards

goofygurlie said:
			
		

> Can I please please please be added to the list as well. I would so love to have one of these.
> 
> Who Dat!
> 
> ~ Laura



Please add me to the list also


----------



## Ptwolfman

Please add me to the decal info for the eBay lady. She's going to be very busy!


----------



## MAJPLO

Gotta be at least 27 now. Please include me for the window logo info.


----------



## lpizzuro123

Love the decal. Add me to the list also.


----------



## smithzer1

silmarg said:
			
		

> Look thru this thread... hopefully they will discuss a FE on the Nov 2 sailing:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=43223942#post43223942



Are you leaving out if Florida or Texas? I am leaving out of Texas same day and we have a thread also. Just make sure you get to the right thread this is my 2nd cruise also! I was at the wrong thread though so just putting that out there. Missing my wrong thread friends :'(


----------



## shadowryter

Hi silmarg, cool decal...could you send me the link also? TIA


----------



## wachnicki

Please add me to the decal list as well. TIA!

Denise


----------



## 3princessMommy

Can we just put the link up here?  If you can pm it, it isn't banned.


----------



## Woobie

I can give a shot at making decals if someone's in a bind. I'm just getting started in vinyl.


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

I ordered some custom stickers from customstickers503 on eBay for car window. Her prices start at $4.50 for 3x3 and go up. I would love the name if the one that started at .50 because that would be great for team decal/fund raiser. However I was very happy with the ones that I ordered from her. 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## fitzpat

Silmarg -- I think the count is now at 31 rabid disney fans and to that number could you also add me. I shouldnt scare though as I don't sail till the summer of 2014.


----------



## aafdmom

would like the link also!! thank you!!


----------



## Kathysf1014

I would love the info on the decal too ... Thank uou thank you thank you , in advance


----------



## pandgedwards

Woobie said:
			
		

> I can give a shot at making decals if someone's in a bind. I'm just getting started in vinyl.



I would love some vinyl decals maybe an assortment ??? Trial and error I want to make some tumbler's for my family. I'll send you a message


----------



## silmarg

I have still not heard back from my email.  I think I have foung two other means of contacting her (I think I found an account on the DIS that is hers).

So bear with me and hopefully the 40+ folks (there are some who have PMd me) will have a good contact for these logos.


----------



## smithzer1

silmarg said:
			
		

> I have still not heard back from my email.  I think I have foung two other means of contacting her (I think I found an account on the DIS that is hers).
> 
> So bear with me and hopefully the 40+ folks (there are some who have PMd me) will have a good contact for these logos.



Thanks for the update! Have a great weekend


----------



## wdwmomof6

I would love the vinyl decal info also.  Thanks so much.


----------



## rebbyparker

Add me to the list as well, if you would.  Thanks!


----------



## Mom2Kaylee

Would love to get the vinyl info as well! Thanks!


----------



## Barkell

Would also love the information on the vinyl decals when it is available.  Thanks!


----------



## oliverdj

hi, I posted a new thread on how to participate with the fish extender fun onboard.  Can anyone here give me some insight as to how to participate? how do I find out about other participants? how many to make? you know all the good details 

This will be our 2nd cruise aboard the Dream in September (19th).  Im even more excited to have found a site (wish I would have researched for forums like this before our last cruise) to share ideas on how to make our cruise special!

thank you!


----------



## pandgedwards

Has anyone had any luck separating the straw lid tumblers from dollar tree? I know they aren't made to separate but I really would like to get a few open  
TIA


----------



## jarudinski

oliverdj said:
			
		

> hi, I posted a new thread on how to participate with the fish extender fun onboard.  Can anyone here give me some insight as to how to participate? how do I find out about other participants? how many to make? you know all the good details
> 
> This will be our 2nd cruise aboard the Dream in September (19th).  Im even more excited to have found a site (wish I would have researched for forums like this before our last cruise) to share ideas on how to make our cruise special!
> 
> thank you!



The best way to find out more about the FE for your cruise is to find your cruise meet thread. On that thread you should find info about your specific FE if one has been started.

You have many options on how to give, 1 per cabin, just kids, just adults, 1 per person, any combo of the above . The amount of participants and any "guidelines" for your cruise will be discussed on you cruise thread.  It is a good starting point. Hope this helps

Julie


----------



## silmarg

Our DCL vinyl decal friend was in Disneyland!  

She has returned and welcomes the notoriety. 

I will be sending PMs with her contact info tonight.

Stay tuned!


----------



## RweTHEREyet

silmarg said:


> Our DCL vinyl decal friend was in Disneyland!
> 
> She has returned and welcomes the notoriety.
> 
> I will be sending PMs with her contact info tonight.
> 
> Stay tuned!



You are so kind to do this, thanks for sharing your resource.


----------



## Anek0618

I would also love the info on the decals when you have a moment  thanks!! My FE planning is just starting...those look awesome!


----------



## hbg4

silmarg said:


> Our DCL vinyl decal friend was in Disneyland!
> 
> She has returned and welcomes the notoriety.
> 
> I will be sending PMs with her contact info tonight.
> 
> Stay tuned!



Please could you add me t0o. I sent you a PM also.
Thanks alot.


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

silmarg said:
			
		

> Our DCL vinyl decal friend was in Disneyland!
> 
> She has returned and welcomes the notoriety.
> 
> I will be sending PMs with her contact info tonight.
> 
> Stay tuned!



Thank you for sharing 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Aigantighe

silmarg said:
			
		

> Our DCL vinyl decal friend was in Disneyland!
> 
> She has returned and welcomes the notoriety.
> 
> I will be sending PMs with her contact info tonight.
> 
> Stay tuned!



Woohoo!


----------



## Taysmimi

silmarg said:
			
		

> Our DCL vinyl decal friend was in Disneyland!
> 
> She has returned and welcomes the notoriety.
> 
> I will be sending PMs with her contact info tonight.
> 
> Stay tuned!



Can you please add me to your list also, Tank you!


----------



## DisneyDream2B

May I receive the information as well, please?


----------



## tictoc

I would also like the info on the decal please.


----------



## RatherBeWithMickey

Please add me to the ever-growing list with respect to the decals.  

Thank you!


----------



## aamsmom

I would also like the info regarding the window decal! That is, if you don't mind adding another name to your ever growing list?!  Thanks!


----------



## silmarg

50 PMs sent with contact infomation.

This poor woman is going to get an avalance of emails!

Let me know if you have not rec'd a PM


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Hi. My name is Paula and I am new to this thread I hope you do not mind if I join you? I love making crafty things since my health took a tumble and now I am disabled at home. Me and DW are going on our 3rd Disney cruise in September and doing the FE. This year I want to make some FE gifts! Last year we bought them. I am too ill too make them all but I am going to do a mixture of homemade/bought gifts to show love and thought!

I hope I am welcome? If it is not too much trouble may I also have the decal sticker info you have been pm to people? Thank you so much. A really lovely thread.


----------



## Heyriddle

silmarg said:
			
		

> 50 PMs sent with contact infomation.
> 
> This poor woman is going to get an avalance of emails!
> 
> Let me know if you have not rec'd a PM



Can we be 51?
Thank you!


----------



## poison ivy

silmarg

please add me to the ever growing list as well.

thanks


----------



## bahacca

All I can say is I hope not all of the people asking are on the same cruise, or people's cars are going to be more DCL logo-ed than the ships themselves!  Super fun idea, though.


----------



## dizneeat

Sil, thank you so much for the address! 
I will definitely write to her. What a super cute idea!


----------



## Fivepin

Can I be added to the list for DCL logo decal?


Thank you so much.


----------



## PrinceandPrincess

Fivepin said:


> Can I be added to the list for DCL logo decal?
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.



Can I also be added?  Thanks so much!

Kim


----------



## DebbieOBX

Please add me to the list for logos.  dfurner@hotmail.com

thanks debbie


----------



## Lady Duchess

Does anyone know where to get canvas tote bags that are inexpensive? Thought about doing a tote bag with some characters?


----------



## disneyluvrtink

I saw some at the dollar tree


----------



## j2o

Lady Duchess said:


> Does anyone know where to get canvas tote bags that are inexpensive? Thought about doing a tote bag with some characters?



Hobby lobby has some good ones....this week they are 30% off


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

bahacca said:
			
		

> All I can say is I hope not all of the people asking are on the same cruise, or people's cars are going to be more DCL logo-ed than the ships themselves!  Super fun idea, though.



These are great for more than car windows. They work well on the sides if reusable water bottles, plastic containers, etc. 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## silmarg

gerberdaisy1234 said:
			
		

> These are great for more than car windows. They work well on the sides if reusable water bottles, plastic containers, etc.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



They prolly work great on as a decoration on a laptop or tablet.


----------



## RatherBeWithMickey

silmarg said:


> They prolly work great on as a decoration on a laptop or tablet.



That's what I was thinking!


----------



## Lady Duchess

Thank you for the suggestions, will check Dollar Tree and Hobby Lobby...I thought the bags would be nice


----------



## nanaguide

I also would love to get the decal info. So glad you found the lady. Thank you!


----------



## WeLoveDisneyAlways

Here's the car decal site since everyone wants its

http://www.ebay.com/itm/390553058286?redirect=mobile


----------



## silmarg

WeLoveDisneyAlways said:


> Here's the car decal site since everyone wants its
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/390553058286?redirect=mobile



This is not who I bought from - so I cant vouch for the quality of this seller.  

I have PMed everyone who asked for the person who sold me mine.


----------



## ciraulo887

silmarg said:
			
		

> This is not who I bought from - so I cant vouch for the quality of this seller.
> 
> I have PMed everyone who asked for the person who sold me mine.



How much did you pay for them?


----------



## fitzpat

Silmarg, I just wanted to send out a heartfelt thank you for patiently gathering the 50 plus names spread throughout 10 or so pages and then taking the time to PM each and every one of us - much appreciated.


----------



## silmarg

ciraulo887 said:


> How much did you pay for them?



The lady who sold these to me asked that I not discuss pricing on the DIS as I made a bulk purchase (and she may not be able to match such pricing on a small order).  

I will say is I did not negotiate with her at all... Her pricing was very reasonable right out of the box.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

fitzpat said:


> Silmarg, I just wanted to send out a heartfelt thank you for patiently gathering the 50 plus names spread throughout 10 or so pages and then taking the time to PM each and every one of us - much appreciated.



i second that, thanks!!!!


----------



## dznystar

For anyone that's interested, I can do the DCL car vinyl as well.  I used to have a side business doing vinyl and embroidery, but have focused on my bakery.  I still dabble it once in a while.    I'm working on these for a fellow DISer.


----------



## Diane71969

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:
			
		

> i second that, thanks!!!!



I agree - thanks for the info and taking the time to PM and share..


----------



## Diane71969

dznystar said:
			
		

> For anyone that's interested, I can do the DCL car vinyl as well.  I used to have a side business doing vinyl and embroidery, but have focused on my bakery.  I still dabble it once in a while.    I'm working on these for a fellow DISer.



I LOVE those coozies!!!


----------



## calker

A huge thanks for the PM info.


----------



## HeyyCali

dznystar said:


> For anyone that's interested, I can do the DCL car vinyl as well.  I used to have a side business doing vinyl and embroidery, but have focused on my bakery.  I still dabble it once in a while.    I'm working on these for a fellow DISer.



WOW! That's fantastic! Is that a special embroidery machine or a sewing machine?


----------



## dznystar

HeyyCali said:


> WOW! That's fantastic! Is that a special embroidery machine or a sewing machine?



Thank you!  I have a sewing/embroidery machine combo.


----------



## Heyriddle

dznystar said:
			
		

> For anyone that's interested, I can do the DCL car vinyl as well.  I used to have a side business doing vinyl and embroidery, but have focused on my bakery.  I still dabble it once in a while.    I'm working on these for a fellow DISer.



Very nice!


----------



## WeLoveDisneyAlways

silmarg said:


> This is not who I bought from - so I cant vouch for the quality of this seller.
> 
> I have PMed everyone who asked for the person who sold me mine.



If they're being sold off eBay why not just include the link, the person wouldn't be on eBay if they didn't want people buying from them.


----------



## silmarg

WeLoveDisneyAlways said:


> If they're being sold off eBay why not just include the link, the person wouldn't be on eBay if they didn't want people buying from them.



Just to clarify... I rec'd these same decals on a cruise 6 months ago.  I loved them.  I contacted my FE counterpart and asked if she minded if I use that as a future FE gift (on a future cruise) and if she could tell me where she got them from.

She gave me the creators ebay name.  She was selling other Disney decals, but not DCL, on eBay.  I contacted her and we struck a deal on the DCL decals offline.

Here is a sample of what she is selling on eBay today:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Disneyland-...052?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a29065fe4

In my last correspondence with this lady yesterday, she said she was beginning to get a lot of requests for these from you guys and would likely post it in eBay to deal with the small orders (where people want to buy one or two for their own use) and deal with bulk orders via email (but its entirely up to her how she wants to deal with everyones order).

I dont know this woman personally and have no financial relationship with her.

Best of luck!


----------



## drragu63

May I add my name to the list? I am beginning to get excited about the FE thing!


----------



## Lexa

silmarg said:


> Just to clarify... I rec'd these same decals on a cruise 6 months ago.  I loved them.  I contacted my FE counterpart and asked if she minded if I use that as a future FE gift (on a future cruise) and if she could tell me where she got them from.
> 
> She gave me the creators ebay name.  She was selling other Disney decals, but not DCL, on eBay.  I contacted her and we struck a deal on the DCL decals offline.
> 
> Here is a sample of what she is selling on eBay today:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Disneyland-...052?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a29065fe4
> 
> In my last correspondence with this lady yesterday, she said she was beginning to get a lot of requests for these from you guys and would likely post it in eBay to deal with the small orders (where people want to buy one or two for their own use) and deal with bulk orders via email (but its entirely up to her how she wants to deal with everyones order).
> 
> I dont know this woman personally and have no financial relationship with her.
> 
> Best of luck!



I didn't get any response from her yet, but I'm sure she got so many requests it will take awhile.....

Edited...she listed them on eBay


----------



## dznystar

Diane71969 said:


> I LOVE those coozies!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## Aigantighe

Have had a response from the seller - thanks for organising this! One more of my FE gifts sorted!!


----------



## jelliott04

dznystar said:


> For anyone that's interested, I can do the DCL car vinyl as well.  I used to have a side business doing vinyl and embroidery, but have focused on my bakery.  I still dabble it once in a while.    I'm working on these for a fellow DISer.  [/IMG]



May I ask where did you get the DCL logo?   I have a tiny machine myself and I'd love to make a few things for Christmas gifts!   

Jen


----------



## dznystar

jelliott04 said:


> May I ask where did you get the DCL logo?   I have a tiny machine myself and I'd love to make a few things for Christmas gifts!
> 
> Jen



I do my own digitizing.    What kind of machine do you have?


----------



## mercedesx1

For our Cruise we're going on in April 2013 I made ribbon key fobs as part of our FE Gift. I just finished making 120 of them last weekend. Made enough so every person in our FE group can have one. They were fun to make & quite easy to put together. Ordered the key fob hardware, nylon webbing & Disney Cruise line Grossgrain ribbon online to make them. I'm making disney character magnets next weekend. I bought chipboard Disney characters from the scrapbooking section of our local craft store & I am attaching them to magnet paper (also bought from local craft store)  & then cutting them out. There you have it Disney character magnets. 
Here is a link to the pic of the ribbon key fobs I made. Couldn't get the pic to load properly, sorry. I guess I'll get the hang of this one day.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...66965457.69102.100000955790826&type=3&theater


----------



## jelliott04

What are the rules for telling people about a website?   I don't want to break the rules.  

I have a mailing list for crafters where we buy as a group to get wholesale prices on things you'd use to make FE gifts.  (ribbon, key fob hardware, bags etc) I won't say the name unless someone says its ok, in the rules.  I looked and can't find specific info either way.

Jen


----------



## mercedesx1

Jen,
 Can you private message me the website info for the FE gift supplies? That way we're not breaking any rules. That would be great.
Thanks
mercedesx1


----------



## 3princessMommy

jelliott04 said:


> What are the rules for telling people about a website?   I don't want to break the rules.
> 
> I have a mailing list for crafters where we buy as a group to get wholesale prices on things you'd use to make FE gifts.  (ribbon, key fob hardware, bags etc) I won't say the name unless someone says its ok, in the rules.  I looked and can't find specific info either way.
> 
> Jen



The rules (as I understand them) say that if you recommend someone, you are supposed to put the entire website address in the post.  If the filters blank it out with asterisks, then that website is banned by the Dis and you cannot post it.  If the website is not currently banned, then you are ok.

You may not use vague language or PMs to get around banned websites to recommend a vendor.


----------



## 3princessMommy

mercedesx1 said:


> Jen,
> Can you private message me the website info for the FE gift supplies? That way we're not breaking any rules. That would be great.
> Thanks
> mercedesx1



If the website is banned in the main forum it will be banned in PMs as well.  Those are also monitored by the moderators.  If you want to share information with someone that is not permitted by the rules of the Dis, you must use your own e-mail.


----------



## jelliott04

3princessMommy said:


> The rules (as I understand them) say that if you recommend someone, you are supposed to put the entire website address in the post.  If the filters blank it out with asterisks, then that website is banned by the Dis and you cannot post it.  If the website is not currently banned, then you are ok.
> 
> You may not use vague language or PMs to get around banned websites to recommend a vendor.



I'm one of the people that organizes the "buys" so I wasn't sure how that mattered.  I certainly recommend myself.   LOL   But there are 600 other people on the list that would vouch for the people that do the buys.  I'll wait and see what the consensus is.  

I've seen people do it before but I just wanted to make double sure before I said anything.   

Better safe than sorry.   

Jen


----------



## jarudinski

jelliott04 said:
			
		

> What are the rules for telling people about a website?   I don't want to break the rules.
> 
> I have a mailing list for crafters where we buy as a group to get wholesale prices on things you'd use to make FE gifts.  (ribbon, key fob hardware, bags etc) I won't say the name unless someone says its ok, in the rules.  I looked and can't find specific info either way.
> 
> Jen



I am not sure of the rules, but am interested in the website. Can you email me the link? My email is julie@thecoyotesden.net

Thanks julie


----------



## tinkerone

silmarg said:


> Will do Karen!
> We still use your book marks!
> 
> 
> I will PM everyone tonight (I better give the ebayer a heads up!)



can you please pm me as well?  thanks.


----------



## GoinPlaces63

Jen,

I'd appreciate the info on the craft items.

Anne


----------



## Woobie

jelliott04 said:


> What are the rules for telling people about a website?   I don't want to break the rules.
> 
> I have a mailing list for crafters where we buy as a group to get wholesale prices on things you'd use to make FE gifts.  (ribbon, key fob hardware, bags etc) I won't say the name unless someone says its ok, in the rules.  I looked and can't find specific info either way.
> 
> Jen



I'm not sure how similar or different this is, but I know someone who was flogged for mentioning she made certain items for sale. She was told you are not allowed to solicit sales here. Of course I've seen many do it with no reprocussions, so...


----------



## jelliott04

Woobie said:


> I'm not sure how similar or different this is, but I know someone who was flogged for mentioning she made certain items for sale. She was told you are not allowed to solicit sales here. Of course I've seen many do it with no reprocussions, so...



Ok.  Well, no one has chimed in with a "no" so here is the info.

It is a mailing list that you can subscribe to.  Members need to be approved so just put Disboards in there if it asks you.  Once you're approved, feel free to introduce yourself and ask any questions and tell us what you are looking for.  

Just send a blank email to:  
Subscribe:
Sew-Fun-Buys-subscribe@yahoogroups.com

Or you can go to the yahoo website:  http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Sew-Fun-Buys/

We do buys for items but we also talk about crafting as well as help each other when problems come up.


----------



## mncooldad

thanks for the great ideas everyone.


----------



## J2bigfoot

This is so cute. You said you found it on the Disign thread. Do you have the exact link? Every time I try to print it, it comes out blurry. Thanks


----------



## mickey9170

dolphingirl47 said:


> I have done both. I did not use a chain, but got ribbon necklaces from Ebay.
> 
> Corinna




Found the glass squares, and the ribbon necklaces....but could you PLEASE share the hidden mickey as well for me? Thank you so much! You RAWK!


----------



## jarudinski

Just another idea .. I found a coloring page image online, then colored the image with a solid color at about 50% transparency. Made a nice antique look.

http://pinterest.com/pin/4714774582150639/


Julie Rudinski
julie@thecoyotesden.net


----------



## meajuly5

mercedesx1 said:
			
		

> For our Cruise we're going on in April 2013 I made ribbon key fobs as part of our FE Gift. I just finished making 120 of them last weekend. Made enough so every person in our FE group can have one. They were fun to make & quite easy to put together. Ordered the key fob hardware, nylon webbing & Disney Cruise line Grossgrain ribbon online to make them. I'm making disney character magnets next weekend. I bought chipboard Disney characters from the scrapbooking section of our local craft store & I am attaching them to magnet paper (also bought from local craft store)  & then cutting them out. There you have it Disney character magnets.
> Here is a link to the pic of the ribbon key fobs I made. Couldn't get the pic to load properly, sorry. I guess I'll get the hang of this one day.
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=509798015728720&set=a.297430666965457.69102.100000955790826&type=3&theater



Is there a way to do a "no see" key fob?


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

meajuly5 said:
			
		

> Is there a way to do a "no see" key fob?



Assuming that is "new sew" this is instructions I posted for some else that are "no sew" for using lanyards as your ribbon. And using one inch key fob hardware. 



I cut the lanyards into strips (12 inches works nice). I cut 7/8 inch satin ribbon for the back (you can use webbing also). I ironed7/8 inch Heat-n-Bond on back of the ribbon. Peel the paper off and iron ribbon onto the lanyard. I rub the part that is going to make the curve back and forth on edge of ironing board while it is still warm to help insure a smooth curve. Make a loop. I add a glue square or E6000 to secure ends. (I do this since clamp only has "teeth" on one side) Clamp the key fob hardware over the ends. Squeeze closed with pliers but protect the metal with an old towel or t-shirt. 

Hope that helps. 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## jelliott04

gerberdaisy1234 said:


> Assuming that is "new sew"



Gosh...thanks!  I had no idea what "no see" was!   I even googled it!  



gerberdaisy1234 said:


> Squeeze closed with pliers but protect the metal with an old towel or t-shirt.



Harbor Freight has a tool that is about $6.99 and won't harm the metal.  Welding Pliers

Jen


----------



## meajuly5

Yikes I cannot type! Thank you very much!


----------



## mickey9170

adventure_woman said:


> Can I have her info as well?



Me too please?


----------



## elmo2200

I wanted something unique and homemade for our FE gifts so I made drawstring backpacks. And yes, I know you can get drawstring bags at the dollar store but I wanted something much higher quality.  There are two different designs but I forgot to take a pic before giving them out. Each one also has a laminated name tag attached.


----------



## Jdismom

Very cute backpack, elmo2200!


----------



## tinkerone

elmo2200 said:


> I wanted something unique and homemade for our FE gifts so I made drawstring backpacks. And yes, I know you can get drawstring bags at the dollar store but I wanted something much higher quality.  There are two different designs but I forgot to take a pic before giving them out. Each one also has a laminated name tag attached.



love it!


----------



## staley98

silmarg said:


> Our DCL vinyl decal friend was in Disneyland!
> 
> She has returned and welcomes the notoriety.
> 
> I will be sending PMs with her contact info tonight.
> 
> Stay tuned!



Please add me to the list for the decal lady's contact info as well.


----------



## ksloane

Love the backpack. Sure wish I could sew.


----------



## mercedesx1

staley98 said:


> Please add me to the list for the decal lady's contact info as well.



Please add me to the list as well. Thanks so much


----------



## Kaizen

jelliott04 said:


> What are the rules for telling people about a website?   I don't want to break the rules.
> 
> I have a mailing list for crafters where we buy as a group to get wholesale prices on things you'd use to make FE gifts.  (ribbon, key fob hardware, bags etc) I won't say the name unless someone says its ok, in the rules.  I looked and can't find specific info either way.
> 
> Jen



Can you please PM me the info?  THANK U SO MUCH!


----------



## pjstevens

garysummer said:


> I've been watching this forum for a couple months now trying to come up with ideas for our first cruise next week.  This is what we came up with ...
> 
> A 4 coasters for the adults and a Mickey style frame for the kids.  We're hoping that these will be lasting mementos from the trip that people will enjoy.
> 
> http://i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag131/gary_summer1/photo_zpsfbb972cd.jpg
> 
> Cruise is the March 3rd Disney Dream ... no peeking if you're in our FE group, please!



I  love these, did you say (or would you share) how you made these.


----------



## pjstevens

silmarg said:


> She sells other Disney related decals on ebay... not the DCL one.... but she will make them for you.
> 
> I will PM u guys tonight (I am at work and cant access home email from here)



would you pm me also this persons ebay info.


----------



## ksloane

pjstevens said:


> I  love these, did you say (or would you share) how you made these.



I love them as well and would love some tips.


And for everyone, is there a recommended (good price/quality) source for the frames that I keep seeing everyone paint. I think maybe they are wooden?


----------



## scrapycruiser

jelliott04 said:


> What are the rules for telling people about a website?   I don't want to break the rules.
> 
> I have a mailing list for crafters where we buy as a group to get wholesale prices on things you'd use to make FE gifts.  (ribbon, key fob hardware, bags etc) I won't say the name unless someone says its ok, in the rules.  I looked and can't find specific info either way.
> 
> Jen



Please email me the link. Thanks !
gina49@mac.com


----------



## lovetotraveltx

Would love to know how the coasters were made as well


----------



## rjlit

Does anyone know how the coasters were made??


----------



## DisneyBelle99

rjlit said:


> Does anyone know how the coasters were made??



Don't know if I can paste a link to a Pinterest page, but here is one using Cork coasters. There is also one on there somewhere with tile coasters, if I find it, will pass that on as well.

http://*************.*********/topic/23873#.TyirRSPR2Ho


----------



## DisneyBelle99

DisneyBelle99 said:


> Don't know if I can paste a link to a Pinterest page, but here is one using Cork coasters. There is also one on there somewhere with tile coasters, if I find it, will pass that on as well.
> 
> http://*************.*********/topic/23873#.TyirRSPR2Ho



okay guess not, will try to PM you!


----------



## DisneyBelle99

DisneyBelle99 said:
			
		

> okay guess not, will try to PM you!



That did not work either. Sorry.


----------



## jmrbc9900

rjlit said:


> Does anyone know how the coasters were made??



I made them as an Xmas present for family.

Supplies: tile coasters (I used white 3x3, but you could use any size,color, style you want.  I've heard the textured ones hold the picture better but i went for the cheapest white ones and they were fine); pictures/prints to put on (I used pictures printed on photo paper); modge podge; foam brush; sealer spray; felt (for the back if u want); straight edge (I used a bamboo chopstick); tacky glue

Process: 
1. Wash /dry tiles.
2. Trim picture to fit tiles. I cut mine so they were about 1/4" smaller than tiles on all sides.
3. Using foam brush, coat back of picture with modge podge. (MP).  (Don't think it works great with regular paper so I would use at least card stock)
4. Position picture where you want it above tile then lower onto tile.  MP dries quick so you won't really be able to move it much after you put it down.
5. Use the chopstick to go across the picture in one direction to push out air bubbles
6. Put a coat of MP on the top (my pictures streaked a little when I did this but it wasn't really noticeable). I ended up putting 2-3 layers of MP on each, letting them dry an hour or so in between each oat
7. Let dry for a day or two.
8. I then sealed mine with acrylic spray sealer.  Do this in a well ventilated area!!!  I did two coats a couple hours apart.  I did it because MP can sometimes be water soluble so I sealed it so they wouldn't get ruined.
9. Trim felt to fit coasters (again I did mine about 1/4" smaller than tile)
10. Line tile underside with tacky glue then lay down felt.  I used the bamboo chopstick to seal it better by pushing the chopstick across it in one direction.  (Also got out extra glue)


All told took a out 4-5 hours over a couple days to do 20 tiles. Started with a few practice ones that I did full through one at a time. Then when I liked the way they looked and knew what I was doing I set up an assembly line for myself and did them that way.

Cane out pretty good and all recipients loved them and got complements on me.


If you want to paint instead of pictures same process basically.  Paint picture,wait to dry,  then put down layers of MP then seal after a day.

 I had my dd3 paint with acrylic craft paints on some of the Xmas ones too.

 Spray sealer smells very strong and lingers for several days so make sure to leave time for them to air out before packaging or you'll be bowled over by the odor when you take them back out (learned that the hard way!)

This is the only crafty thing I can I so if I can do it anyone can.  Happy coaster-making!


----------



## smithzer1

jmrbc9900 said:


> I made them as an Xmas present for family.
> 
> Supplies: tile coasters (I used white 3x3, but you could use any size,color, style you want.  I've heard the textured ones hold the picture better but i went for the cheapest white ones and they were fine); pictures/prints to put on (I used pictures printed on photo paper); modge podge; foam brush; sealer spray; felt (for the back if u want); straight edge (I used a bamboo chopstick); tacky glue
> 
> Process:
> 1. Wash /dry tiles.
> 2. Trim picture to fit tiles. I cut mine so they were about 1/4" smaller than tiles on all sides.
> 3. Using foam brush, coat back of picture with modge podge. (MP).  (Don't think it works great with regular paper so I would use at least card stock)
> 4. Position picture where you want it above tile then lower onto tile.  MP dries quick so you won't really be able to move it much after you put it down.
> 5. Use the chopstick to go across the picture in one direction to push out air bubbles
> 6. Put a coat of MP on the top (my pictures streaked a little when I did this but it wasn't really noticeable). I ended up putting 2-3 layers of MP on each, letting them dry an hour or so in between each oat
> 7. Let dry for a day or two.
> 8. I then sealed mine with acrylic spray sealer.  Do this in a well ventilated area!!!  I did two coats a couple hours apart.  I did it because MP can sometimes be water soluble so I sealed it so they wouldn't get ruined.
> 9. Trim felt to fit coasters (again I did mine about 1/4" smaller than tile)
> 10. Line tile underside with tacky glue then lay down felt.  I used the bamboo chopstick to seal it better by pushing the chopstick across it in one direction.  (Also got out extra glue)
> 
> All told took a out 4-5 hours over a couple days to do 20 tiles. Started with a few practice ones that I did full through one at a time. Then when I liked the way they looked and knew what I was doing I set up an assembly line for myself and did them that way.
> 
> Cane out pretty good and all recipients loved them and got complements on me.
> 
> If you want to paint instead of pictures same process basically.  Paint picture,wait to dry,  then put down layers of MP then seal after a day.
> 
> I had my dd3 paint with acrylic craft paints on some of the Xmas ones too.
> 
> Spray sealer smells very strong and lingers for several days so make sure to leave time for them to air out before packaging or you'll be bowled over by the odor when you take them back out (learned that the hard way!)
> 
> This is the only crafty thing I can I so if I can do it anyone can.  Happy coaster-making!



Thank-you for sharing!


----------



## OMD13

tinkerone said:


> can you please pm me as well?  thanks.



I would love it also.


----------



## krosmith

jelliott04 said:


> What are the rules for telling people about a website?   I don't want to break the rules.
> 
> I have a mailing list for crafters where we buy as a group to get wholesale prices on things you'd use to make FE gifts.  (ribbon, key fob hardware, bags etc) I won't say the name unless someone says its ok, in the rules.  I looked and can't find specific info either way.
> 
> Jen



Hello,

Can I please get the name of the site. Kathy


----------



## KashasMom

silmarg said:


> for those who are looking for the DCL logo lady... I want to wait for her OK before I turn her email address over to 22 rabid disney fanatics!




If she's okay, can you add me?  Thanks!


----------



## Gryffinclaw

Hey all,

I am thinking about making small travel pillows for the kids 10 and under in my FE group using disney fabric and possibly embroidering their names on each. They would be fairly small (12" x 16" a the largest). Thoughts?? I don't want to make them if people wont like them! Thanks for the feedback 

Gennie


----------



## Diane71969

Gryffinclaw said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am thinking about making small travel pillows for the kids 10 and under in my FE group using disney fabric and possibly embroidering their names on each. They would be fairly small (12" x 16" a the largest). Thoughts?? I don't want to make them if people wont like them! Thanks for the feedback
> 
> Gennie



I'm not in your cruise but I think they would love them.


----------



## scrapycruiser

Gryffinclaw said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am thinking about making small travel pillows for the kids 10 and under in my FE group using disney fabric and possibly embroidering their names on each. They would be fairly small (12" x 16" a the largest). Thoughts?? I don't want to make them if people wont like them! Thanks for the feedback
> 
> Gennie



What a great idea !!   We are empty nesters and would love to get a pillow !!! Wish we were on your cruise ! Don't count out cabins without kids ! They'd make great pet pillows,too !


----------



## Diane71969

jelliott04 said:


> What are the rules for telling people about a website?   I don't want to break the rules.
> 
> I have a mailing list for crafters where we buy as a group to get wholesale prices on things you'd use to make FE gifts.  (ribbon, key fob hardware, bags etc) I won't say the name unless someone says its ok, in the rules.  I looked and can't find specific info either way.
> 
> Jen



Can you please PM it to me?


----------



## Diane71969

mercedesx1 said:


> Jen,
> Can you private message me the website info for the FE gift supplies? That way we're not breaking any rules. That would be great.
> Thanks
> mercedesx1



I want to it too please PM me!


----------



## sorceressk

Gryffinclaw said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am thinking about making small travel pillows for the kids 10 and under in my FE group using disney fabric and possibly embroidering their names on each. They would be fairly small (12" x 16" a the largest). Thoughts?? I don't want to make them if people wont like them! Thanks for the feedback
> 
> Gennie



Aw too cool! Would luv that!


----------



## Diane71969

KashasMom said:


> If she's okay, can you add me?  Thanks!



Can you add me too please!


----------



## mgjmom615

I would love to get the info on the DCL vinyl's. Thank you


----------



## ktb2002

Gryffinclaw said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am thinking about making small travel pillows for the kids 10 and under in my FE group using disney fabric and possibly embroidering their names on each. They would be fairly small (12" x 16" a the largest). Thoughts?? I don't want to make them if people wont like them! Thanks for the feedback
> 
> Gennie



That sounds wonderful!


----------



## KPetty725

jmrbc9900 said:


> I made them as an Xmas present for family.
> 
> Supplies: tile coasters (I used white 3x3, but you could use any size,color, style you want.  I've heard the textured ones hold the picture better but i went for the cheapest white ones and they were fine); pictures/prints to put on (I used pictures printed on photo paper); modge podge; foam brush; sealer spray; felt (for the back if u want); straight edge (I used a bamboo chopstick); tacky glue
> 
> Process:
> 1. Wash /dry tiles.
> 2. Trim picture to fit tiles. I cut mine so they were about 1/4" smaller than tiles on all sides.
> 3. Using foam brush, coat back of picture with modge podge. (MP).  (Don't think it works great with regular paper so I would use at least card stock)
> 4. Position picture where you want it above tile then lower onto tile.  MP dries quick so you won't really be able to move it much after you put it down.
> 5. Use the chopstick to go across the picture in one direction to push out air bubbles
> 6. Put a coat of MP on the top (my pictures streaked a little when I did this but it wasn't really noticeable). I ended up putting 2-3 layers of MP on each, letting them dry an hour or so in between each oat
> 7. Let dry for a day or two.
> 8. I then sealed mine with acrylic spray sealer.  Do this in a well ventilated area!!!  I did two coats a couple hours apart.  I did it because MP can sometimes be water soluble so I sealed it so they wouldn't get ruined.
> 9. Trim felt to fit coasters (again I did mine about 1/4" smaller than tile)
> 10. Line tile underside with tacky glue then lay down felt.  I used the bamboo chopstick to seal it better by pushing the chopstick across it in one direction.  (Also got out extra glue)
> 
> All told took a out 4-5 hours over a couple days to do 20 tiles. Started with a few practice ones that I did full through one at a time. Then when I liked the way they looked and knew what I was doing I set up an assembly line for myself and did them that way.
> 
> Cane out pretty good and all recipients loved them and got complements on me.
> 
> If you want to paint instead of pictures same process basically.  Paint picture,wait to dry,  then put down layers of MP then seal after a day.
> 
> I had my dd3 paint with acrylic craft paints on some of the Xmas ones too.
> 
> Spray sealer smells very strong and lingers for several days so make sure to leave time for them to air out before packaging or you'll be bowled over by the odor when you take them back out (learned that the hard way!)
> 
> This is the only crafty thing I can I so if I can do it anyone can.  Happy coaster-making!



Thanks so much for these instructions! We just participated in our first FEE in February and we got some coasters like this and they were among our favorite gifts because we use them daily and can remember our wonderful trip. I can't wait to make them for others the next time we sail!


----------



## Rozzy

HermanTriplets+1 said:


> Guess what?! I was in our Ikea today and they have a FE!! It's three pockets, absolutely the right size and dimensions, and the pockets would be easy to embellish to Disney-ize them!!! It's called PYSSLINGAR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that great?!
> It was also pretty reasonable - about $10.
> Just had to share!



THANK YOU FOR SHARING!!!!!!!!  I don't have an Ikea anywhere near me but will have some friends get a few for me and my family for our Halloween cruise on the Wonder!  So excited about this find...it completely eliminates the brainstorming needed to create a FE on my own


----------



## big jack 2002

Your pillows sound wonderful.  Are you just bringing pillowcases for each child or are you bringing an actual pillow?  This sounds like something I could do for the kids on our cruise.....I would have to just bring the pillowcase, though.
Barbara


----------



## labdogs42

Rozzy said:


> THANK YOU FOR SHARING!!!!!!!!  I don't have an Ikea anywhere near me but will have some friends get a few for me and my family for our Halloween cruise on the Wonder!  So excited about this find...it completely eliminates the brainstorming needed to create a FE on my own



You can order them online.  Not sure what the shipping is, but the thing itself is only 5 bucks!


----------



## LvCruzin

This is going to be my first time on a Disney Cruise to Alaska. I surely hope we are going to have a FE on our cruise.  It sounds like so much fun.  I am thinking about making reusable snack bags for the kiddos.  Up to what age do you think these would be good for?  
Much Aloha, Tracey


----------



## LvCruzin

o4me2playn said:


> Can you please add me to the list also?
> 
> Thank You in advance!



Love, love this decal.....pls add me to the list too.  Mahalo from Hawaii


----------



## LvCruzin

RweTHEREyet said:


> You are so kind to do this, thanks for sharing your resource.



Love the Mickey with all the words on your thread. Where did you get that, or did you do that yourself?  THank you.


----------



## BMCGUIRE

Gryffinclaw said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> I am thinking about making small travel pillows for the kids 10 and under in my FE group using disney fabric and possibly embroidering their names on each. They would be fairly small (12" x 16" a the largest). Thoughts?? I don't want to make them if people wont like them! Thanks for the feedback
> 
> Gennie



I think we are on your cruise (may 10 out of Galveston?) ... and that sounds awesome! Such a great idea 
Wish i was a (younger) kid!


----------



## DisneyHelen

I bought my IKEA FE on ebay.  I put mickey heads and our names on it and it looks great .


----------



## Gryffinclaw

big jack 2002 said:


> Your pillows sound wonderful.  Are you just bringing pillowcases for each child or are you bringing an actual pillow?  This sounds like something I could do for the kids on our cruise.....I would have to just bring the pillowcase, though.
> Barbara



My plan was to make small pillows stuffed with fluff but now I am worried about packing them all! I may have to rethink this..... 

Gennie


----------



## Gryffinclaw

BMCGUIRE said:


> I think we are on your cruise (may 10 out of Galveston?) ... and that sounds awesome! Such a great idea
> Wish i was a (younger) kid!


 

Don't worry I have something really good planned for the "big" kids aka adults . But I don't have much time to get everything done, time to get busy!


----------



## BMCGUIRE

Gryffinclaw said:
			
		

> Don't worry I have something really good planned for the "big" kids aka adults . But I don't have much time to get everything done, time to get busy!



I know! It's hard to believe there's only a month left!! So excited to see everyone's FEs!


----------



## love280mickey

can anyone walk me through how to insert an image?  I tried the search function, but it keeps failing.  I want to post pics of the FE gift we gave out.  Thanks!


----------



## dolphingirl47

I upload my photos on Photobucket, click on the image link that is created, which copies it and then paste it to here.

Corinna


----------



## maggie_sam

love280mickey said:


> can anyone walk me through how to insert an image?  I tried the search function, but it keeps failing.  I want to post pics of the FE gift we gave out.  Thanks!



Another way is to click on "Post Reply."  On the toolbar, second row, "B, I, U, etc.  you will see a yellow square icon, and if you mouse over, the pop up will say, "Insert Image."  You need the image URL from your Photobucket, 4Share or other similar online photo account.  When you have copied the URL, click the yellow icon, and enter the URL in the box, I forget if you need to click insert or finish.  Easier than it sounds.  

If you are still having problems, it could be that your image exceeds the size allowed by Dis, and you need to reduce the file size-if you have Photoshop Elements, first check the image size, and make smaller if it is larger than 4"x6'.  Then "save for the web" will allow you to compress the image.


----------



## love280mickey

[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm cross posting my post f
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]rom one of the FE Facebook pages.

We got off the Fantasy Saturday, it was awesome. I had promised to come back and post what our FE gifts were that we gave out, and once I get more settled I will post what we rec'd, but they were all wonderful. This was our 3rd Disney cruise, but the first time we did a cruise meet and participated in the FE, we will continue to do both in the future.

Here's what we gave: Main cabin gift was a hand made fabric holder for the 6 mod podge coasters we made. The coasters were individualized by cabin, each person got their own initial and then one of the mickey shapes, up to 6 per cabin. I used a combination of the Cricut Mickey Font and Mickey and Friends. This gift usually went into the Mom's pouch.

Dad's pouch received items from our town of Mooresville, NC, otherwise known as "Race City USA" due to it's heavy involvement in Nascar. I went to our local visitor center and rec'd for FREE: Pens, Race shop tour maps, info on our town, a pack of Nascar postcards, sticky notes, and a large plastic bag for whatever they wanted to use it for.

Kiddo's rec'd Disney activity books, older boys rec'd theatre candy, and older girls were given Mickey theme decorated journals.

Also including a picture of the FE I made. Rhinestone Sailor Mickey and names were purchased from Etsy and then I put it all together.

ok, so sorry the pictures are so large, I've never posted pics and don't really know how to resize them.


----------



## love280mickey

[/IMG]My dd is going to put in a pic of all her shipboard friends for the photo mat.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## 808MauiMama

LvCruzin said:


> This is going to be my first time on a Disney Cruise to Alaska. I surely hope we are going to have a FE on our cruise.  It sounds like so much fun.  I am thinking about making reusable snack bags for the kiddos.  Up to what age do you think these would be good for?
> Much Aloha, Tracey



Hi!  I been browsing this site all evening and here you are too!  You and I seem to be the only ones begging for a FE group on our cruise.  Hopefully a group will be put together soon.  I want to start working on gifts but not sure how many to make


----------



## disneytheway

Amunet said:


> Sure ^_^ Yeah, I think I showed a photo of this a while ago on the board.
> 
> I went to Joanns (or any craft store), bought a plain white round tin. The Disney Memories + Swirlies on the lid are scrapbooking stickers. I had to cut the two words to make it fit on the lid. The blue border around the sides (on the tin body & the lid) are sticker borders from the scrapbooking area.




I am looking around for ideas for FE gifts when i came across yours, it looks beautiful and doesn't look expensive either.


----------



## ksloane

love280mickey said:


>




Love your FE and your gifts. Would love instructions for the coasters!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Here is our pillowcases.   One of our Feb Galveston cruisers gave us the pillow cases and luckily I always carry Crayola Fabric markers on our cruises.  I think color makes such a wonderful look and they did a Fab job with using the colors equally.


----------



## maggie_sam

Would also love instructions for the coasters!


----------



## love280mickey

ksloane said:


> Love your FE and your gifts. Would love instructions for the coasters!



Ok, the coasters were chipboard 4" coasters puchased online, I think they were $15 for 100 and I think that included shipping.  Chipboard is like a hard cardboard.  They were white on both sides.

I used the blue "water paper" on each side, applying with Mod Podge.  I used my Cricut and shapes from both Mickey And Friends and Mickey Font to cut out the shapes.  I know the Mickey letter heads were cut at 3" and the others you just have to experiment with.  Once everything was glued down with the Mod Podge, then it was a matter of two more coats of Mod Podge to each side.

Then they seemed sticky, so I read up on them at it said you should spray with a clear coat.  So, I sprayed both sides.  Waited a few days and put them into plastic gift bags.  Guess what?  A week later they were still sticking, so I took them all out and layed them around my dining room floor for almost a month.  Sadly, they were still sticking on the cruise, so I took them out of the bags and pulled them all apart.  At least they could be pulled apart and no damage done, I guess it's from humidity and heat?

They really were simple to make although time consuming with all the steps and drying time.  If anyone knows of tricks to keep them from sticking, please post!

I was thrilled on the bus back to the car when one person said her favorite FE gifts were my coasters and the fabric holder I made for them as well.


----------



## ksloane

love280mickey said:


> Ok, the coasters were chipboard 4" coasters puchased online, I think they were $15 for 100 and I think that included shipping.  Chipboard is like a hard cardboard.  They were white on both sides.
> 
> I used the blue "water paper" on each side, applying with Mod Podge.  I used my Cricut and shapes from both Mickey And Friends and Mickey Font to cut out the shapes.  I know the Mickey letter heads were cut at 3" and the others you just have to experiment with.  Once everything was glued down with the Mod Podge, then it was a matter of two more coats of Mod Podge to each side.
> 
> Then they seemed sticky, so I read up on them at it said you should spray with a clear coat.  So, I sprayed both sides.  Waited a few days and put them into plastic gift bags.  Guess what?  A week later they were still sticking, so I took them all out and layed them around my dining room floor for almost a month.  Sadly, they were still sticking on the cruise, so I took them out of the bags and pulled them all apart.  At least they could be pulled apart and no damage done, I guess it's from humidity and heat?
> 
> They really were simple to make although time consuming with all the steps and drying time.  If anyone knows of tricks to keep them from sticking, please post!
> 
> I was thrilled on the bus back to the car when one person said her favorite FE gifts were my coasters and the fabric holder I made for them as well.



Thanks so much, and yes, if anyone has any suggestions to prevent sticking, I'd love to know. We don't cruise until December, but I am thinking of trying to do most of our FE gifts while on summer break from school.


----------



## disneytheway

silmarg said:


> for those who are looking for the DCL logo lady... I want to wait for her OK before I turn her email address over to 22 rabid disney fanatics!



My husband is bothering to ask you if it is possible to find out where you got the decal. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## disneytheway

bahacca said:


> All I can say is I hope not all of the people asking are on the same cruise, or people's cars are going to be more DCL logo-ed than the ships themselves!  Super fun idea, though.



Hahahahahaha, that's funny!


----------



## disneytheway

love280mickey said:


> [/IMG]My dd is going to put in a pic of all her shipboard friends for the photo mat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Hi-2 questions: where did you get the beautiful pillowcase and is that a regular photo mat that you got? Thanks


----------



## love280mickey

disneytheway said:


> Hi-2 questions: where did you get the beautiful pillowcase and is that a regular photo mat that you got? Thanks



The photo mat is from Michael's and came with the silver pen.

I made the pillowcase myself.


----------



## chelseadawn22

I can't wait to share my FE gifts! But I can't yet - we sail May 4th... I don't want to ruin the surprise  if anyone from that cruise is checking out this thread  

 I'm excited to pass them out!


----------



## bahacca

I can share mine now!





Each cabin got a frame-the 2 shown are just samples-I had several designs.  Younger girls got the duct tape bows and headband.  Boys got autograph books and pens.  Magnets with our cruise dates, some kids got custom zipper pulls and 1 teen boy got a funky wind up metal toy(sounds babyish, but it was REALLY cool!) I also gave each cabin Buttered RUm lifesavers and each child a "Design your own Pirate scene" sticker page with stickers.


----------



## disneytheway

love280mickey said:


> The photo mat is from Michael's and came with the silver pen.
> 
> I made the pillowcase myself.



Great job on the pillowcase it looks beautiful! To bad i am not that crafty 
I will look for that photo mat. Thanks


----------



## love280mickey

bahacca said:


> I can share mine now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each cabin got a frame-the 2 shown are just samples-I had several designs.  Younger girls got the duct tape bows and headband.  Boys got autograph books and pens.  Magnets with our cruise dates, some kids got custom zipper pulls and 1 teen boy got a funky wind up metal toy(sounds babyish, but it was REALLY cool!) I also gave each cabin Buttered RUm lifesavers and each child a "Design your own Pirate scene" sticker page with stickers.



oooh, I love the idea of the butter rum lifesavers.  Did you have to find each package seperately, or were they in the larger packages for you?


----------



## DisneyBelle99

bahacca said:


> I can share mine now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each cabin got a frame-the 2 shown are just samples-I had several designs.  Younger girls got the duct tape bows and headband.  Boys got autograph books and pens.  Magnets with our cruise dates, some kids got custom zipper pulls and 1 teen boy got a funky wind up metal toy(sounds babyish, but it was REALLY cool!) I also gave each cabin Buttered RUm lifesavers and each child a "Design your own Pirate scene" sticker page with stickers.





I am also " borrowing"  your idea for the Butter Rum lifesavers ! I wrote it down in my little notebook I have by the computer as my head is filled with FE ideas!


----------



## bahacca

I found the buttered rum lifesavers at MICHAELS!  The first batch I got they had the box out and there were 10 rolls, so I bought them all.  A few weeks later, after they had restocked, I got 4 more rolls to finish off our FE group so each cabin got a roll.  Each roll was $1 and has 14 candies.


----------



## love280mickey

bahacca said:


> I found the buttered rum lifesavers at MICHAELS!  The first batch I got they had the box out and there were 10 rolls, so I bought them all.  A few weeks later, after they had restocked, I got 4 more rolls to finish off our FE group so each cabin got a roll.  Each roll was $1 and has 14 candies.



thanks for the info, and it would've been great on my recent Caribbean cruise.  Next cruise though will be Wonder to Alaska, maybe a "wintergreen" life saver?


----------



## bahacca

love280mickey said:


> thanks for the info, and it would've been great on my recent Caribbean cruise.  Next cruise though will be Wonder to Alaska, maybe a "wintergreen" life saver?


Or Dentine ICE or Icebreakers gum


----------



## love280mickey

bahacca said:


> Or Dentine ICE or Icebreakers gum



oooh, now you're thinkin'!


----------



## LvCruzin

808MauiMama said:


> Hi!  I been browsing this site all evening and here you are too!  You and I seem to be the only ones begging for a FE group on our cruise.  Hopefully a group will be put together soon.  I want to start working on gifts but not sure how many to make



I know we don't have much time...I'm glad you started the process going and hope we can get enough. I think with what ever we get would be good, just to get into the spirit of giving...you know the "Aloha".

Hey PM me your name b/c we have so many relatives on Maui that we may even be related....lol


----------



## Gryffinclaw

Crafty cruisers,

What age is the cut off for crayon rolls? I am thinking 9 or 10?? Making crayon rolls for the kids FE gifts on my cruise. Mostly younger kids but a few 9 year olds and one 10 year old, thoughts? Thanks!

Gennie


----------



## linetbo

Can children use disney store gift cards on arcade? I want to give some on my FE maybe $3 each.


----------



## maggie_sam

Gryffinclaw said:


> Crafty cruisers,
> 
> What age is the cut off for crayon rolls? I am thinking 9 or 10?? Making crayon rolls for the kids FE gifts on my cruise. Mostly younger kids but a few 9 year olds and one 10 year old, thoughts? Thanks!
> 
> Gennie



My granddaughter is 10 and loves to draw and color. Crayons, markers or colored pencils are still a big plus for her.  She would love the crayon roll!


----------



## staley98

Gryffinclaw said:


> Crafty cruisers,
> 
> What age is the cut off for crayon rolls? I am thinking 9 or 10?? Making crayon rolls for the kids FE gifts on my cruise. Mostly younger kids but a few 9 year olds and one 10 year old, thoughts? Thanks!
> 
> Gennie



I know that there are many artistic boys, but my 9 1/2 year old boy would give it to his sister.  My 8 year old DD would love it as well as my 6 year old DS.  Just my opinion.  Older girls would appreciate it more.


----------



## mamiof2

Gryffinclaw said:


> Crafty cruisers,
> 
> What age is the cut off for crayon rolls? I am thinking 9 or 10?? Making crayon rolls for the kids FE gifts on my cruise. Mostly younger kids but a few 9 year olds and one 10 year old, thoughts? Thanks!
> 
> Gennie



My son is 10 and i know he would appreciate it!!  he may not get a lot of use out of it at home, but i know on the drive or flight, or even on other long car rides he would get some good use out of it!  even in the hotels while waiting for the rest of us to get ready.


----------



## mamiof2

Gryffinclaw said:


> My plan was to make small pillows stuffed with fluff but now I am worried about packing them all! I may have to rethink this.....
> 
> Gennie



I had thought about this too, not to be autographed, just cute Mickey /  Minnie pillows.  What i would do is put them into a plastic bag or 2 and sit on them to squash all the air out.  then duct tape the bag shut.  or I think they sell very large ziploc bags somewhere.  or if you have one of those handy dandy kits that you hook up to the vaccuum to suck the air out, that would be even better.  Those pillows would fluff back to size with a few shakes before distributing!


----------



## colemame

clarefb said:


> Some key chains & matching American Girl doll & girl bows



Those are amazing..... you could sell those on Etsy for sure!!!!!!


----------



## love280mickey

mamiof2 said:


> I had thought about this too, not to be autographed, just cute Mickey /  Minnie pillows.  What i would do is put them into a plastic bag or 2 and sit on them to squash all the air out.  then duct tape the bag shut.  or I think they sell very large ziploc bags somewhere.  or if you have one of those handy dandy kits that you hook up to the vaccuum to suck the air out, that would be even better.  Those pillows would fluff back to size with a few shakes before distributing!



just remember, your recipient has to get them home too, not sure how large you were thinking.  We came home with just as much stuff as we took!


----------



## connellr

Hi Crafty Ladies,

Does anyone have a template for the Dollar Tree Tumblers where you can insert your own picture?

Can you please provide a link if yes?

Thanks so much!!
Rose


----------



## staley98

connellr said:


> Hi Crafty Ladies,
> 
> Does anyone have a template for the Dollar Tree Tumblers where you can insert your own picture?
> 
> Can you please provide a link if yes?
> 
> Thanks so much!!
> Rose



I saw the tumblers, but how do you separate them to insert your graphic?


----------



## RatherBeWithMickey

staley98 said:


> I saw the tumblers, but how do you separate them to insert your graphic?



You have to be sure that you have the ones that separate, as some they sell do not.  The ones that separate just unscrew to change the insert.


----------



## scrapycruiser

Would also like the template for the tumblers


----------



## mrp4352

Love the ideas! We're still trying to decide on what we want to give for our October cruise this year...


----------



## staley98

RatherBeWithMickey said:


> You have to be sure that you have the ones that separate, as some they sell do not.  The ones that separate just unscrew to change the insert.



Thanks.  They mustn't carry them at my store


----------



## jessica52877

Gryffinclaw said:


> Crafty cruisers,
> 
> What age is the cut off for crayon rolls? I am thinking 9 or 10?? Making crayon rolls for the kids FE gifts on my cruise. Mostly younger kids but a few 9 year olds and one 10 year old, thoughts? Thanks!
> 
> Gennie



I would have loved one at any age (including now at 35). 

I made them for one of our cruises. If I remember right there was a big age space between right around 10 or 11 and then there was only one older at 16, there were no older boys, the girl was 16 and I did make one for her just because but also put in other stuff for her.


----------



## RatherBeWithMickey

staley98 said:


> Thanks.  They mustn't carry them at my store



You might want to keep trying.  Some people have reported their stores were all out, but got a new shipment in at a later date.  Also, depending on how many you need, they sell them online, too.  I don't know the minimum quantity for the order, though.


----------



## mainstreetmagic

love280mickey said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm cross posting my post f
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]rom one of the FE Facebook pages.



love280mickey, these coaster holders and coasters are SOOOO cute!  I love them!


----------



## KPetty725

Ok, apparently I'm going crazy but I could have sworn someone on this thread posted a picture of sundae kits that they gave out on their cruise and I loved the idea! I was checking back to see what type of container they used to hold everything and now I can't find it! Lesson learned - write down thread info when you find something you like!! 

If the person who made those is still on here, can you let me know what you used? If not, anyone have any ideas?

Thanks!!


----------



## shadowryter

KPetty725 said:


> Ok, apparently I'm going crazy but I could have sworn someone on this thread posted a picture of sundae kits that they gave out on their cruise and I loved the idea! I was checking back to see what type of container they used to hold everything and now I can't find it! Lesson learned - write down thread info when you find something you like!!
> 
> If the person who made those is still on here, can you let me know what you used? If not, anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Thanks!!


Hi there, this sounds like something I might be interested in so I did a search of the boards and found...nothing. So I did a little googling...binging and found this. It might give you some ideas. I know I have some already. Have fun.
http://mixingbowlkids.typepad.com/family_bites/2011/06/diy-ice-cream-sundae-kit.html


----------



## Fivepin

KPetty725 said:


> Ok, apparently I'm going crazy but I could have sworn someone on this thread posted a picture of sundae kits that they gave out on their cruise and I loved the idea! I was checking back to see what type of container they used to hold everything and now I can't find it! Lesson learned - write down thread info when you find something you like!!
> 
> If the person who made those is still on here, can you let me know what you used? If not, anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Thanks!!



I don't have time to look now heading out to get the kids, but I believe I saw the picture on the FB page Fish Extender Disney Cruise Line.
You might want to give that a try.


----------



## txmommy34

KPetty725 said:


> Ok, apparently I'm going crazy but I could have sworn someone on this thread posted a picture of sundae kits that they gave out on their cruise and I loved the idea! I was checking back to see what type of container they used to hold everything and now I can't find it! Lesson learned - write down thread info when you find something you like!!
> 
> If the person who made those is still on here, can you let me know what you used? If not, anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Thanks!!



I think I saw that idea on the non-crafty FE gift thread. Can't link to it on my phone, but it was on the first page or two of the cruise board.


----------



## KPetty725

txmommy34 said:


> I think I saw that idea on the non-crafty FE gift thread. Can't link to it on my phone, but it was on the first page or two of the cruise board.



I found that thread! I'll look through it tomorrow (have spent WAY too much time on THIS thread today). Thank you so much!


----------



## krosmith

dolphingirl47 said:


> You have PMs.
> 
> Corinna



Corrina,

Can you PM me the hidden Mickey necklace images Please. I have the ones for the girls, but have been looking for something for the women

Kathryh


----------



## jennileigh

... I am so excited about my fish extender gift.. I'm trying my hands at sewing.. (gasp). I'm actually in the sewing stages  of making my extender... 
anyways, I found really cute Mickey fabric and plan on making change purses.. is this something you guys would be interested in getting.. I hate to begin working on them and have people not like... 
I hope all this planning helps the 3 months 3 weeks pass quickly lol


----------



## jmarsh

jennileigh said:


> ... I am so excited about my fish extender gift.. I'm trying my hands at sewing.. (gasp). I'm actually in the sewing stages  of making my extender...
> anyways, I found really cute Mickey fabric and plan on making change purses.. is this something you guys would be interested in getting.. I hate to begin working on them and have people not like...
> I hope all this planning helps the 3 months 3 weeks pass quickly lol


I would love to get a Mickey change purse. Great gift!


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

jennileigh said:


> ... I am so excited about my fish extender gift.. I'm trying my hands at sewing.. (gasp). I'm actually in the sewing stages  of making my extender...
> anyways, I found really cute Mickey fabric and plan on making change purses.. is this something you guys would be interested in getting.. I hate to begin working on them and have people not like...
> I hope all this planning helps the 3 months 3 weeks pass quickly lol



Change purses are a wonderful idea. And you can use it for things other than coins. Like a safe spot to store a necklace or earrings overnight. 

Now if you meant "you guys" in the literal sense I am not too sure about them.  but this gal would like. 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## DisneyBelle99

Fivepin said:


> I don't have time to look now heading out to get the kids, but I believe I saw the picture on the FB page Fish Extender Disney Cruise Line.
> You might want to give that a try.



Yes, that is the FB page it is on. Search in Photos. There are two pictures. She used a Colorful plastic bowl to keep everything in.


----------



## carmie3377

KPetty725 said:


> Ok, apparently I'm going crazy but I could have sworn someone on this thread posted a picture of sundae kits that they gave out on their cruise and I loved the idea! I was checking back to see what type of container they used to hold everything and now I can't find it! Lesson learned - write down thread info when you find something you like!!
> 
> If the person who made those is still on here, can you let me know what you used? If not, anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Thanks!!



I'm not the one you're talking about cause I forgot to take a picture but I did something very similar for teen/tween boys. I made ice cream topping/mix-in kit. I found two pack ice cream bowls with spoons at Dollar Tree. I kept them in the two pack and filled with a full pack of M&Ms, a few fun size candies that could be crushed easily, a pack a peanuts, a small pack of Oreo type cookies, and some small Nutella packets. I then put in a quart size bag (barely fit) then topped the bag with some cute bag toppers I made. I thought they looked really neat and wished I had taken a photo.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Galaviz

Does anyone know a DISigner that creates crayon box covers?


----------



## JennandJaryd

Galaviz said:


> Does anyone know a DISigner that creates crayon box covers?



I don't but I wish you were cruising with us because my daughter would love this gift!


----------



## krosmith

Hello Corinna,

Thank you for PMing the hidden Mickeys for the necklaces.  Unfortunately, it never came through.  Could you please send it again.

Thanks Kathryn


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

krosmith said:
			
		

> Hello Corinna,
> 
> Thank you for PMing the hidden Mickeys for the necklaces.  Unfortunately, it never came through.  Could you please send it again.
> 
> Thanks Kathryn



Corinna is on a holiday,so not sure she will get back to you this week.


----------



## mana_liz

We aren't cruising until next year but I'm so excited to get started on our FE gifts...wish I knew about them before. I have a couple of questions about them:

 * Since we are a group of adults going...Should we have a pocket for each person or just one for the group?

* Are there any gifts that people feel are overdone?


----------



## Aggiegrl

mana_liz said:


> We aren't cruising until next year but I'm so excited to get started on our FE gifts...wish I knew about them before. I have a couple of questions about them:
> 
> * Since we are a group of adults going...Should we have a pocket for each person or just one for the group?
> 
> * Are there any gifts that people feel are overdone?



I don't think it matters how many pockets you have, so long as there is enough room to hold several gifts.  Some families use a single canvas tote bag for everyone.  It's totally up to you.  I have a personalized FE with 4 pockets for my family (one pocket for adults, one for each of my 3 kids) and a second generic FE with two pockets for when family/grandparents travel with us.

Gifts that are overdone?  We got a heck of a lot of magnets on our last FE (like 20+).  I like magnets, but I just don't need that many.  Of course, on our next cruise I probably won't get a single one!


----------



## scrapycruiser

Overdone FE gifts ??

pirate theme gifts


----------



## mainstreetmagic

Candy! We go way too much candy. We will make sure NOT to use candy in our FE gifts.


----------



## Marshay

mainstreetmagic said:


> Candy! We go way too much candy. We will make sure NOT to use candy in our FE gifts.



We gave all of the candy except special theme candy from another country, to the kids club CM.

I agree we had a lot, too.  But I was glad that I could share it with CM.


----------



## cruisecrasher

Marshay said:


> We gave all of the candy except special theme candy from another country, to the kids club CM.
> 
> I agree we had a lot, too.  But I was glad that I could share it with CM.



As each of my kids have food allergies, I agree


----------



## SapphireMind

I made little sachets of talcum powder to remove sand from the beach.  (like http://www.powderpouch.com/about ) Mine wasn't refillable, but had more than enough for several trips to the beach    I made it out of a Mickey fabric.


----------



## jmarsh

mainstreetmagic said:


> Candy! We go way too much candy. We will make sure NOT to use candy in our FE gifts.



We put our is little baggies and took them to the parks when we got off the ship... The extras I took to work and put in my candy dish on my desk...


----------



## o4me2playn

SapphireMind said:


> I made little sachets of talcum powder to remove sand from the beach.  (like http://www.powderpouch.com/about ) Mine wasn't refillable, but had more than enough for several trips to the beach    I made it out of a Mickey fabric.



What a GREAT IDEA!


----------



## SapphireMind

o4me2playn said:


> What a GREAT IDEA!



Important if you are going to make one yourself - for sealing the bag, do not use your sewing machine!    The talc dries up the oil too.  I tried to use mine and needed to oil it every 3-4 bags


----------



## Luv2Diz

SapphireMind said:


> I made little sachets of talcum powder to remove sand from the beach.  (like http://www.powderpouch.com/about ) Mine wasn't refillable, but had more than enough for several trips to the beach    I made it out of a Mickey fabric.



We were in your FE and received one of these from you! I wasn't sure what it was for at first, but it smelled really nice! I'll keep this handy for future beach trips.


----------



## SapphireMind

:/ I was afraid that maybe the instructions weren't clear enough on their tags.....Darn!


----------



## Luv2Diz

SapphireMind said:


> :/ I was afraid that maybe the instructions weren't clear enough on their tags.....Darn!



Ours didn't have a tag, but no matter, now that I know....it's going with us to the beach next time! This will be handier than a towel for wiping sand off. 

We had a good FE I thought. Lots of nice gifts. We got so much candy on our first FE that we almost didn't sign up this time, but I'm glad that we did!


----------



## Stimpy

SapphireMind said:


> I made little sachets of talcum powder to remove sand from the beach.  (like http://www.powderpouch.com/about ) Mine wasn't refillable, but had more than enough for several trips to the beach    I made it out of a Mickey fabric.



That sounds so cool!  I would love that!


----------



## txmommy34

SapphireMind said:


> I made little sachets of talcum powder to remove sand from the beach.  (like http://www.powderpouch.com/about ) Mine wasn't refillable, but had more than enough for several trips to the beach    I made it out of a Mickey fabric.



I would love to see a picture of one if you have it. I saw those powder pouches the other day and was thinking of trying to make one myself. 

What kind of fabric did you use? Just cotton fabric or fleece?


----------



## SapphireMind

I just used a plain woven fabric, like a quilters fabric.  A fleece might work, I was worried that not enough powder would get through though.  I didn't take any pics of them  :/  But I may still have one in my bag  *LOL*  I made 55 of them!


----------



## dolphingirl47

krosmith said:


> Corrina,
> 
> Can you PM me the hidden Mickey necklace images Please. I have the ones for the girls, but have been looking for something for the women
> 
> Kathryh





krosmith said:


> Hello Corinna,
> 
> Thank you for PMing the hidden Mickeys for the necklaces.  Unfortunately, it never came through.  Could you please send it again.
> 
> Thanks Kathryn



Sorry, I was away for three weeks and just got back this afternoon. I PMed them to you now.

Corinna


----------



## jiminyC_fan

silmarg said:


> Wow, you have a good memory.  Weren't we next door neighbors on the EB Repo?
> 
> I did a roaming gnome on this cruise as well.
> 
> I also plagiarized (with permission) with and additional FE gift.  Its a decal that can be affixed to glass (like on a car/truck).... ordered by a lady who makes these on ebay... super cheap and real nice...



Hi, I am sending you a PM regarding this.  Thank you!


----------



## angel's momma

This is what we made. 






It's hard to see in the picture, but the bead says "wish", because it was our daughter's Make A Wish Cruise.


----------



## sorul82?

grumpy's fan said:


> Corinna, would you mind PM me the Hidden Mickey images? I love these necklaces!!! You are very creative!
> 
> Leanne



I wanted to take this opportunity to let everyone know that Corinna did not create those images.  PLEASE don't think I'm trying to say that she is taking credit, we just need to give credit to the correct person. 

The person who created these is Michelle Lill.  You can find her business, Modern Marbling, on facebook or a google search.  I am the one who picked the colors and asked her if she could put hidden Mickeys in them.

I'm not trying to criticize Corinna at all. Again, PLEASE PLEASE don't take it this way.  I just want everyone to know that Michelle was kind enough to create these images for FREE for me because I was buying things that she made with the images and she was willing to share the images with anyone.

If you have a chance, check out Michelle's work as she is very talented.  I bought bookmarks and journals with the blue and green hidden Mickey.  

Corinna, thank you thank you for taking your time to reply to all who have asked for the file.


----------



## 3Charbys

Feeling inspired by the goodies on this thread. WE sail next March (2014) and have not officially joined our FE group yet.  Hoping they will divide it and make it smaller groups.


----------



## scrapycruiser

3Charbys said:


> Feeling inspired by the goodies on this thread. WE sail next March (2014) and have not officially joined our FE group yet.  Hoping they will divide it and make it smaller groups.



Most FE groups will divide after 20. If not I would suggest they do. I love participating. My favorite part is making or buying the gifts. My husband just rolls his eyes and smiles. He knows I have fun with it so just adds that to our cruise budget. I don't go to the spa and I don't play bingo


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have finally uploaded the first photos for my most recent trip so I can share what I did for the first half of our back to back cruise. I will post the gifts for the second part in a week or so.




DSC_0606 by dolphingirl47




DSC_0605 by dolphingirl47




DSC_0604 by dolphingirl47




DSC_0603 by dolphingirl47

Corinna


----------



## dgmommie

3Charbys said:


> Feeling inspired by the goodies on this thread. WE sail next March (2014) and have not officially joined our FE group yet.  Hoping they will divide it and make it smaller groups.



I'm on that cruise with you. How about we can gang up and insist on it. ;-) Seriously though, let's just ask.


----------



## toniosmom

angel's momma said:


> This is what we made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to see in the picture, but the bead says "wish", because it was our daughter's Make A Wish Cruise.



I love this -- where did you get all of the charms to make it?


----------



## toniosmom

Sorry, duplicate post.


----------



## angel's momma

toniosmom said:


> I love this -- where did you get all of the charms to make it?



Thanks 

Everything was from ebay.


----------



## ladyj0212

**WARNING...June 7th, 2014 FANTASY FE SPOILER**






I've been playing around with ideas...my cruise is about a year away, but I need something to do

When I cruise, I like to dress tropical, so I figured maybe tropical flower hair clips for the ladies...and I thought I'd put together some beaded bracelets for the girls...babies are easy, it's the men and boys that I'm still trying to figure out.

Like I said, I'm just playing with ideas now...but later on for the bracelets I may do some with the red, black and yellow Mickey colors...and I may make up special clips for the women for Pirate night.(If I make pirate night hair clips, then I will have to include 2 hair clips per lady so everyone can have one pirate style and one regular bright tropical)


----------



## dolphingirl47

I love the bracelets and the tropical flower hair clips.

Corinna


----------



## lilpooh108

angel's momma said:


> This is what we made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to see in the picture, but the bead says "wish", because it was our daughter's Make A Wish Cruise.



This is beautiful.


----------



## ladyj0212

dolphingirl47 said:


> I love the bracelets and the tropical flower hair clips.
> 
> Corinna



Thanks! I'm hoping the ladies and girls on my cruise will like them as well!


----------



## lilpooh108

love280mickey said:


> Ok, the coasters were chipboard 4" coasters puchased online, I think they were $15 for 100 and I think that included shipping.  Chipboard is like a hard cardboard.  They were white on both sides.
> 
> I used the blue "water paper" on each side, applying with Mod Podge.  I used my Cricut and shapes from both Mickey And Friends and Mickey Font to cut out the shapes.  I know the Mickey letter heads were cut at 3" and the others you just have to experiment with.  Once everything was glued down with the Mod Podge, then it was a matter of two more coats of Mod Podge to each side.
> 
> Then they seemed sticky, so I read up on them at it said you should spray with a clear coat.  So, I sprayed both sides.  Waited a few days and put them into plastic gift bags.  Guess what?  A week later they were still sticking, so I took them all out and layed them around my dining room floor for almost a month.  Sadly, they were still sticking on the cruise, so I took them out of the bags and pulled them all apart.  At least they could be pulled apart and no damage done, I guess it's from humidity and heat?
> 
> They really were simple to make although time consuming with all the steps and drying time.  If anyone knows of tricks to keep them from sticking, please post!
> 
> I was thrilled on the bus back to the car when one person said her favorite FE gifts were my coasters and the fabric holder I made for them as well.



I would have LOVED to have received these.  Your coasters are amazing!


----------



## labdogs42

I'm still wracking my brain for ideas for the men and teenage girls in my FE.  Any thoughts?


----------



## redsonja76

Teenage girls: dcl themed manicure sets. Disney keychains, scrapbook kits, funky cool socks, bracelets, lotions, gum, bookmarks.


----------



## Fivepin

love280mickey said:


> Ok, the coasters were chipboard 4" coasters puchased online, I think they were $15 for 100 and I think that included shipping.  Chipboard is like a hard cardboard.  They were white on both sides.
> 
> I used the blue "water paper" on each side, applying with Mod Podge.  I used my Cricut and shapes from both Mickey And Friends and Mickey Font to cut out the shapes.  I know the Mickey letter heads were cut at 3" and the others you just have to experiment with.  Once everything was glued down with the Mod Podge, then it was a matter of two more coats of Mod Podge to each side.
> 
> Then they seemed sticky, so I read up on them at it said you should spray with a clear coat.  So, I sprayed both sides.  Waited a few days and put them into plastic gift bags.  Guess what?  A week later they were still sticking, so I took them all out and layed them around my dining room floor for almost a month.  Sadly, they were still sticking on the cruise, so I took them out of the bags and pulled them all apart.  At least they could be pulled apart and no damage done, I guess it's from humidity and heat?
> 
> They really were simple to make although time consuming with all the steps and drying time.  If anyone knows of tricks to keep them from sticking, please post!
> 
> I was thrilled on the bus back to the car when one person said her favorite FE gifts were my coasters and the fabric holder I made for them as well.



Love your coasters!! I have a Cricut as well. I made some for our last cruise-just found some designs and resized them.

I had the same problem with the tackiness! I was upset when I pulled them apart that some of felt fuzz was left behind from the tile above it. I used the tiles.

I used Modge Podge as my top layer. Thought next time I would use the clear spray sealant, but you're saying that didn't help you either. Maybe it's this Florida humidity for me!  

Have you heard of a solution? Would love to know. 

Thanks


----------



## Diane71969

Has anyone ever shipped their FE gifts to port prior to arrival?  We're they delivered to your room?  How do you send them / address?  Worried about weight in luggage.


----------



## brendah

Diane71969 said:


> Has anyone ever shipped their FE gifts to port prior to arrival?  We're they delivered to your room?  How do you send them / address?  Worried about weight in luggage.



I looked into shipping ahead, it would have been $45 UPS and $35 US Postal Service to go from California to Florida. I was also worried about receiving the box too late as I read where one person received their box as they were disembarking. It was cheaper to check on the extra bag at $25 on Virgin America so that's what I ended up doing.


----------



## brendah

Here are the FE Gifts I made. We had over 135 people so it got a little complicated. I also was doing it for two cabins. This was our first Disney Cruise and first cruise in 9 years. It was a lot of fun and I am impressed by all the thoughtful gifts and trinkets we received from everyone. So thank you to everyone who was on our June 29th Eastern Fantasy Cruise FE exchange!

Survival cord Key Fobs for all the adults:



IMG_3227 by brendah2, on Flickr
and Hello Kitty -also showing the backside (the light pink survival cord glows in the dark)



IMG_3222 by brendah2, on Flickr

close up



IMG_3242 by brendah2, on Flickr

Cabin gifts - these had a small first aid kit inside (just some bandaids and a first aid booklet) I covered up the company logo with ribbon from Joann's.



IMG_3491 by brendah2, on Flickr

magnets for the adult men and older boys (12 and up)- a blank magnet is also shown for comparison



IMG_3236 by brendah2, on Flickr

Glass Tile/Pebble necklaces (for all the ladies and girls ages 12 and up)



IMG_3232 by brendah2, on Flickr




IMG_3233 by brendah2, on Flickr

Survival Cord Bracelets for the guys ages 8 to 20- I hope they fit ok!



IMG_3229 by brendah2, on Flickr
and some for both girls and boys



IMG_3219 by brendah2, on Flickr

Treasure boxes for 4 to 7 yr olds



IMG_3234 by brendah2, on Flickr

It did get really complicated and I probably gave some people the wrong stuff because I ended up with extra boxes at the end and I couldn't figure out why. We also had some last minute additions that I tried to catch but we left a week early for 5 days at WDW with no internet access so I missed some posts on our cruise meet thread.

These were the handmade gifts, other things I gave were fuzzy socks, knee high socks, plastic binoculars, bubbles, glow sticks, Hannah Montana and High School Musical pens and stampers, a couple of Disney whiteboards and nightlights, a sheet of Sock Monkey magnets, Star Wars Angry Birds erasers and for the 5 yr old girls, a little handbag.


----------



## Diane71969

brendah said:


> Here are the FE Gifts I made. We had over 135 people so it got a little complicated. I also was doing it for two cabins. This was our first Disney Cruise and first cruise in 9 years. It was a lot of fun and I am impressed by all the thoughtful gifts and trinkets we received from everyone. So thank you to everyone who was on our June 29th Eastern Fantasy Cruise FE exchange!
> 
> Survival cord Key Fobs for all the adults:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/7790343@N02/9106841274/
> IMG_3227 by brendah2, on Flickr
> and Hello Kitty -also showing the backside (the light pink survival cord glows in the dark)
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/7790343@N02/9106841320/
> IMG_3222 by brendah2, on Flickr
> 
> close up
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/7790343@N02/9104611861/
> IMG_3242 by brendah2, on Flickr
> 
> Cabin gifts - these had a small first aid kit inside (just some bandaids and a first aid booklet) I covered up the company logo with ribbon from Joann's.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/7790343@N02/9240836886/
> IMG_3491 by brendah2, on Flickr
> 
> magnets for the adult men and older boys (12 and up)- a blank magnet is also shown for comparison
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/7790343@N02/9106841138/
> IMG_3236 by brendah2, on Flickr
> 
> Glass Tile/Pebble necklaces (for all the ladies and girls ages 12 and up)
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/7790343@N02/9106841182/
> IMG_3232 by brendah2, on Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/7790343@N02/9104611973/
> IMG_3233 by brendah2, on Flickr
> 
> Survival Cord Bracelets for the guys ages 8 to 20- I hope they fit ok!
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/7790343@N02/9104612047/
> IMG_3229 by brendah2, on Flickr
> and some for both girls and boys
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/7790343@N02/9106841324/
> IMG_3219 by brendah2, on Flickr
> 
> Treasure boxes for 4 to 7 yr olds
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/7790343@N02/9106841162/
> IMG_3234 by brendah2, on Flickr
> 
> It did get really complicated and I probably gave some people the wrong stuff because I ended up with extra boxes at the end and I couldn't figure out why. We also had some last minute additions that I tried to catch but we left a week early for 5 days at WDW with no internet access so I missed some posts on our cruise meet thread.
> 
> These were the handmade gifts, other things I gave were fuzzy socks, knee high socks, plastic binoculars, bubbles, glow sticks, Hannah Montana and High School Musical pens and stampers, a couple of Disney whiteboards and nightlights, a sheet of Sock Monkey magnets, Star Wars Angry Birds erasers and for the 5 yr old girls, a little handbag.



LOVE these!!!


----------



## tiffcox

Thanks for posting these! What great ideas!


----------



## Diane71969

brendah said:


> I looked into shipping ahead, it would have been $45 UPS and $35 US Postal Service to go from California to Florida. I was also worried about receiving the box too late as I read where one person received their box as they were disembarking. It was cheaper to check on the extra bag at $25 on Virgin America so that's what I ended up doing.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## Uonlyliveonce

lilpooh108 said:


> This is beautiful.



This is so Beautiful!!! What a great FE gift ideal !!


----------



## Woobie

Diane71969 said:


> Has anyone ever shipped their FE gifts to port prior to arrival?  We're they delivered to your room?  How do you send them / address?  Worried about weight in luggage.



I sent our FE gifts ahead with some other stuff. It arrived with our luggage to the cabin. However, it was clearly opened/box wasn't in great shape. Nothing was missing, but there was also no note or explanation why it was opened (did the dogs hit it for some reason?).


----------



## mrssmiddy

brendah said:


> Here are the FE Gifts I made. We had over 135 people so it got a little complicated. I also was doing it for two cabins. This was our first Disney Cruise and first cruise in 9 years. It was a lot of fun and I am impressed by all the thoughtful gifts and trinkets we received from everyone. So thank you to everyone who was on our June 29th Eastern Fantasy Cruise FE exchange!
> 
> Survival cord Key Fobs for all the adults:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/7790343@N02/9106841274/
> IMG_3227 by brendah2, on Flickr
> and Hello Kitty -also showing the backside (the light pink survival cord glows in the dark)
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/7790343@N02/9106841320/
> IMG_3222 by brendah2, on Flickr
> 
> close up
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/7790343@N02/9104611861/
> IMG_3242 by brendah2, on Flickr
> 
> Cabin gifts - these had a small first aid kit inside (just some bandaids and a first aid booklet) I covered up the company logo with ribbon from Joann's.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/7790343@N02/9240836886/
> IMG_3491 by brendah2, on Flickr
> 
> magnets for the adult men and older boys (12 and up)- a blank magnet is also shown for comparison
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/7790343@N02/9106841138/
> IMG_3236 by brendah2, on Flickr
> 
> Glass Tile/Pebble necklaces (for all the ladies and girls ages 12 and up)
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/7790343@N02/9106841182/
> IMG_3232 by brendah2, on Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/7790343@N02/9104611973/
> IMG_3233 by brendah2, on Flickr
> 
> Survival Cord Bracelets for the guys ages 8 to 20- I hope they fit ok!
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/7790343@N02/9104612047/
> IMG_3229 by brendah2, on Flickr
> and some for both girls and boys
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/7790343@N02/9106841324/
> IMG_3219 by brendah2, on Flickr
> 
> Treasure boxes for 4 to 7 yr olds
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/7790343@N02/9106841162/
> IMG_3234 by brendah2, on Flickr
> 
> It did get really complicated and I probably gave some people the wrong stuff because I ended up with extra boxes at the end and I couldn't figure out why. We also had some last minute additions that I tried to catch but we left a week early for 5 days at WDW with no internet access so I missed some posts on our cruise meet thread.
> 
> These were the handmade gifts, other things I gave were fuzzy socks, knee high socks, plastic binoculars, bubbles, glow sticks, Hannah Montana and High School Musical pens and stampers, a couple of Disney whiteboards and nightlights, a sheet of Sock Monkey magnets, Star Wars Angry Birds erasers and for the 5 yr old girls, a little handbag.



Any chance you could send me your instructions for the paracord key fobs, or tell me where you found them. I have been searching for instructions for 3 color key fobs, with no luck.  I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## wachnicki

Love the treasure boxes!


----------



## brendah

http://www.etsy.com/listing/1191208...y&ga_ship_to=US&ga_page=26&ga_search_type=all


wachnicki said:


> Love the treasure boxes!


Thank you!



mrssmiddy said:


> Any chance you could send me your instructions for the paracord key fobs, or tell me where you found them. I have been searching for instructions for 3 color key fobs, with no luck.  I would greatly appreciate it!


Yes! I googled "survival bracelet" when I saw someone in this thread or the previous one saying her son had suggested survival bracelets for the teen boys. I wondered what made it a "survival" bracelet and was amused to find out that among other things, you could use them to make a clothesline- like a clothesline is really necessary for survival, although I guess dry clothes would be.

I started by making the single color and two color bracelets while waiting for the cords I ordered on Ebay to ship from China. I ended up liking the cord from the US better, but the Cheapo Overseas ones were ok in the end. Here are the instructions for the plain two color ones- I googled it since I couldn't find the original instructions I had googled a couple of months ago.http://www.instructables.com/id/How-To-Make-a-Two-Color-Survival-Bracelet/ 

For the third color, here is a link to a youtube video by Tying it all Together. I didn't realize this was survival/paracord, although I have been subscribed to this channel for a couple of years now. I kind of guessed at the center part- which is the third color. I made a closed loop with yellow paracord with the ring and charm attached and then melted the red and the black cords together and continued from there. Let me know if you still have questions or want more complete directions, I'd be happy post more information, like how many inches each piece measured but I'm sure yours would take up a different amount depending on how tight you pull the cord to finish it and how long you want the fob to be.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7TDszlZDBA

I was inspired by a picture I found on Pinterest which led to this Etsy listing:http://www.etsy.com/listing/119120840/new-hand-crafted-mickey-mouse-pendant?ref=sr_gallery_5&ga_search_query=mickey&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_page=26&ga_search_type=all


----------



## SaraCat

I've wanted to share my FE gift for ages but didn't want to spoil the surprise for anyone on my cruise....now it's long over I can finally share!!

I made DCL Camera straps  People seemed to like them. My hubby gave a download card of his own piano music and we also included cotton scarves.


----------



## ksinglet

SaraCat said:


> I've wanted to share my FE gift for ages but didn't want to spoil the surprise for anyone on my cruise....now it's long over I can finally share!!
> 
> I made DCL Camera straps  People seemed to like them. My hubby gave a download card of his own piano music and we also included cotton scarves.



That is great! I would have LOVED one. Do you have instructions on how you made them? Where did you the materials? I have  DCL ribbon that I've been making key fobs with, but would love to try this.


----------



## missmissy317

SaraCat said:


> I've wanted to share my FE gift for ages but didn't want to spoil the surprise for anyone on my cruise....now it's long over I can finally share!!
> 
> I made DCL Camera straps  People seemed to like them. My hubby gave a download card of his own piano music and we also included cotton scarves.



It always amazes me how quickly people steal FE gift ideas and put them on Etsy & Ebay.  This popped up on Etsy just a few days ago -  the seller is in the UK so I'm guessing she was on your cruise and received one.


----------



## lpizzuro123

ksinglet said:


> That is great! I would have LOVED one. Do you have instructions on how you made them? Where did you the materials? I have  DCL ribbon that I've been making key fobs with, but would love to try this.



Me too - me too.  I would love to make this for myself and my friends that are cruising with us.

Linda


----------



## 4butlers

missmissy317 said:


> It always amazes me how quickly people steal FE gift ideas and put them on Etsy & Ebay.  This popped up on Etsy just a few days ago -  the seller is in the UK so I'm guessing she was on your cruise and received one.



Actually, people have been making custom camera straps on eBay and Etsy for years. This is not a new idea.


----------



## mrssmiddy

brendah said:


> http://www.etsy.com/listing/1191208...y&ga_ship_to=US&ga_page=26&ga_search_type=all
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Yes! I googled "survival bracelet" when I saw someone in this thread or the previous one saying her son had suggested survival bracelets for the teen boys. I wondered what made it a "survival" bracelet and was amused to find out that among other things, you could use them to make a clothesline- like a clothesline is really necessary for survival, although I guess dry clothes would be.
> 
> I started by making the single color and two color bracelets while waiting for the cords I ordered on Ebay to ship from China. I ended up liking the cord from the US better, but the Cheapo Overseas ones were ok in the end. Here are the instructions for the plain two color ones- I googled it since I couldn't find the original instructions I had googled a couple of months ago.http://www.instructables.com/id/How-To-Make-a-Two-Color-Survival-Bracelet/
> 
> For the third color, here is a link to a youtube video by Tying it all Together. I didn't realize this was survival/paracord, although I have been subscribed to this channel for a couple of years now. I kind of guessed at the center part- which is the third color. I made a closed loop with yellow paracord with the ring and charm attached and then melted the red and the black cords together and continued from there. Let me know if you still have questions or want more complete directions, I'd be happy post more information, like how many inches each piece measured but I'm sure yours would take up a different amount depending on how tight you pull the cord to finish it and how long you want the fob to be.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7TDszlZDBA
> 
> I was inspired by a picture I found on Pinterest which led to this Etsy listing:http://www.etsy.com/listing/119120840/new-hand-crafted-mickey-mouse-pendant?ref=sr_gallery_5&ga_search_query=mickey&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_page=26&ga_search_type=all



Thank you!  Thank you!  Thank you!  I'll have to look at it when I get back home, but hopefully I will be able to figure it out.  I made bracelets with 3 colors, so it may be similar, just couldn't find instructions for the key fob.


----------



## J A C E

My wife and I have been having so much fun making things for our first DCL cruise and FE exchange.
We are getting our groups finalized so we know exactly how many things we need to make.
We are going to have our boys help make the gifts for the other children as well as have them help take things around to the other cabins.
So much fun!


----------



## brendah

SaraCat said:


> I've wanted to share my FE gift for ages but didn't want to spoil the surprise for anyone on my cruise....now it's long over I can finally share!!
> 
> I made DCL Camera straps  People seemed to like them. My hubby gave a download card of his own piano music and we also included cotton scarves.



What a great idea! I'm hoping you can post some directions for the camera strap. I also would have loved the original piano music and cotton scarves. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## ccander2011

modegard said:


> We gave out magnets, calendars, bookmarks, pirate creeds and post cards as some of our homemade FE gifts.


 love all the ideas..new to cruising so love seeing what everyone posts


----------



## Arkum

I made ornaments last year for our cabin gift.  I bought the flat clear glass ones, filled them with floor wax, swished it around, dumped it out, added red fine glitter and covered the inside with the glitter.  I used my silhouette machine to cut out Mickey ears, the Magic, the date, out of vinyl and adhered them to the front.  I added black tulle to form the bow hanger.  I placed each one wrapped up in a hard take out style box with anchors in the front.  For the teens, I took  empty Starbucks frapucino bottles, spray painted the lid, cut out mustaches out of black vinyl and the words "My stache."  I filled it with different kinds of mini size candies and tied the tops with tulle.  Little kids got pirate bags with compasses, tattoos, eye patches, pirate earrings, candy, lip glosses(girls).  I opted not to do it this cruise as we have 16 family members going and so I will just create Tinkerbell packages for all the kids.  The last cruise my in-laws didn't participate and my niece kept asking the kids about their surprises and I felt bad as she didn't get anything.  Luckily I packed an extra FE gift for her from us.


----------



## ccander2011

Arkum said:


> I made ornaments last year for our cabin gift.  I bought the flat clear glass ones, filled them with floor wax, swished it around, dumped it out, added red fine glitter and covered the inside with the glitter.  I used my silhouette machine to cut out Mickey ears, the Magic, the date, out of vinyl and adhered them to the front.  I added black tulle to form the bow hanger.  I placed each one wrapped up in a hard take out style box with anchors in the front.  For the teens, I took  empty Starbucks frapucino bottles, spray painted the lid, cut out mustaches out of black vinyl and the words "My stache."  I filled it with different kinds of mini size candies and tied the tops with tulle.  Little kids got pirate bags with compasses, tattoos, eye patches, pirate earrings, candy, lip glosses(girls).  I opted not to do it this cruise as we have 16 family members going and so I will just create Tinkerbell packages for all the kids.  The last cruise my in-laws didn't participate and my niece kept asking the kids about their surprises and I felt bad as she didn't get anything.  Luckily I packed an extra FE gift for her from us.



Sounds great...would love to see pics if u can post


----------



## ccander2011

Can any1 tell me some threads/boards that I can look at pictures of the doors of past cruisers and more FE gifts etc.. I just love seeing all the pictures...Ty friends


----------



## Me76

Arkum said:


> I made ornaments last year for our cabin gift.  I bought the flat clear glass ones, filled them with floor wax, swished it around, dumped it out, added red fine glitter and covered the inside with the glitter.  I used my silhouette machine to cut out Mickey ears, the Magic, the date, out of vinyl and adhered them to the front. .



This is exactly what I did for our last cruise in April on the Wonder.  Except I put the DCL Logo, then Disney Wonder and the date on the back.  I also used plastic flat ones, I don't think glass would have made it thru all the different modes of transportation (truck, plane, shuttle, underground shuttle, taxi, ect..) we needed to use to get there.


----------



## Chippydale

Hello everyone,

I am going to be having a small wedding aboard the Disney Dream this September (3 night) and really wanted to surprise the guests and hang fish extenders for some small gifts throughout the cruise. I am not crafty and was wondering if anyone made these? I am looking to buy 9 for a reasonable price. All but one need to have two pockets. 

Thank you for you're help!


----------



## hardingk

Chippydale said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am going to be having a small wedding aboard the Disney Dream this September (3 night) and really wanted to surprise the guests and hang fish extenders for some small gifts throughout the cruise. I am not crafty and was wondering if anyone made these? I am looking to buy 9 for a reasonable price. All but one need to have two pockets.
> 
> Thank you for you're help!



Ikea and amazon used to have hanging pockets that you could buy and decorate for your guests.  If you look back through this thread (or use search) you should find the links.

Good luck! It's a great idea!!


----------



## RatherBeWithMickey

Chippydale said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am going to be having a small wedding aboard the Disney Dream this September (3 night) and really wanted to surprise the guests and hang fish extenders for some small gifts throughout the cruise. I am not crafty and was wondering if anyone made these? I am looking to buy 9 for a reasonable price. All but one need to have two pockets.
> 
> Thank you for you're help!



There are several people on Etsy who sell them, just be careful and check their feedback (I've heard of problems with one or two).  The Ikea pockets are great if you are up to decorating them.  They have 3 pockets to them (cost $5, plus shipping if you are not nearby one of the stores, plus any items you purchase for decorating).  Another option is just to buy tote bags and decorate them.  You can pick those up at Michaels, Joann Fabrics, or even the dollar store.  There are threads that have pictures of all the alternative things people use instead of the more traditional multi-pocket hangers.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

Chippydale said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am going to be having a small wedding aboard the Disney Dream this September (3 night) and really wanted to surprise the guests and hang fish extenders for some small gifts throughout the cruise. I am not crafty and was wondering if anyone made these? I am looking to buy 9 for a reasonable price. All but one need to have two pockets.
> 
> Thank you for you're help!



Hi Chippydale!  I make fish extenders and my Etsy shop name is below - feel free to message me on Etsy if I can help.


----------



## KyCruisinSusan

This will be my first FE participation and I've gotten some amazing ideas from this thread so I'm subscribing so it's easier to find. I don't consider myself to be that creative but I'm sure I can come up with something.


----------



## Me76

Chippydale said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am going to be having a small wedding aboard the Disney Dream this September (3 night) and really wanted to surprise the guests and hang fish extenders for some small gifts throughout the cruise. I am not crafty and was wondering if anyone made these? I am looking to buy 9 for a reasonable price. All but one need to have two pockets.
> 
> Thank you for you're help!



I just went to Ikea and bought this for $4.99, it's off-white, with light red and light green (it looks white, red, and blue online).  I am going to go to Michael's and pick up some stuff to embellish it with.  I'm not a sewer, so this seemed like a good substitute!

(Sorry, can't post links yet, but you can search ikea online, they are available for shipping)

PYSSLINGAR Wall Pockets


----------



## DisneyDreamer2504

I'm participating in my first fe this year on our sept cruise! I can't wait til we get back so I can share what I made!


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

I think I'm going to work backwrards reading this thread!  I need extra inspiration!


----------



## abcangie87

Well now that I have a gazillion different ideas I have to figure out what I want to focus on!!

Has anyone who has done coasters had luck with getting them to be not-sticky?

Also thinking of little purse kits (with little folding scissors, mini super glue, band aids, etc...all that stuff a mom might need in a pinch)... anyone know where you can get tiny tubes of super glue?


----------



## RatherBeWithMickey

abcangie87 said:


> Well now that I have a gazillion different ideas I have to figure out what I want to focus on!!
> 
> Has anyone who has done coasters had luck with getting them to be not-sticky?
> 
> Also thinking of little purse kits (with little folding scissors, mini super glue, band aids, etc...all that stuff a mom might need in a pinch)... anyone know where you can get tiny tubes of super glue?



Joann's has super glue in little individual tubes (they come in a set of 3 or 4, maybe).  You could probably find the same thing elsewhere, but I know Joann's has it since I bought some there.


----------



## dannirose

What a great thread!  I've really enjoyed looking at everyone's super creative gifts.  I'm looking forward to sharing mine after our Dream cruise this September!


----------



## jecskc

*I just wanted to share a couple of things I made for FE gifts.

coin purses














Crayon Roll

Back





Front





I added an extra pocket behind the crayons for some coloring pages.

Fun stuff !!


Susan*


----------



## jmarsh

jecskc said:


> I just wanted to share a couple of things I made for FE gifts.
> 
> coin purses
> 
> http://s1092.photobucket.com/user/jecskc/media/Coinpurse4.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1092.photobucket.com/user/jecskc/media/Coinpurse1.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1092.photobucket.com/user/jecskc/media/Coinpurse2.jpg.html
> 
> Crayon Roll
> 
> Back
> 
> http://s1092.photobucket.com/user/jecskc/media/Crayonroll2.jpg.html
> 
> Front
> 
> http://s1092.photobucket.com/user/jecskc/media/Crayonroll1.jpg.html
> 
> I added an extra pocket behind the crayons for some coloring pages.
> 
> Fun stuff !!
> 
> Susan



Oh I really like these... Great job!


----------



## krosmith

Love the coin purses and crayon rolls!


----------



## Fivepin

abcangie87 said:


> Well now that I have a gazillion different ideas I have to figure out what I want to focus on!!
> 
> Has anyone who has done coasters had luck with getting them to be not-sticky?




I have the same question. I thought it was just the  Florida humidity. I had let each tile completely dry for about two days and started to stack them up. Imagine my surprise when I went to go package them when then were sticking together. It wasn't so bad with the white felt circles, but you could really see the green when I pulled them apart.

What was your last layer? I made mine the modge because it was a glossy finish. After I sprayed the sealant it just had this dull matte finish I didn't like, and that's why I added the Modge Podge again. I thought maybe it was from that. I'm going to try it again and make the sealant the last layer and see what happens.


----------



## simbasmom2

Love these!


----------



## Bookwood

Fivepin said:


> I have the same question. I thought it was just the  Florida humidity. I had let each tile completely dry for about two days and started to stack them up. Imagine my surprise when I went to go package them when then were sticking together. It wasn't so bad with the white felt circles, but you could really see the green when I pulled them apart.
> 
> What was your last layer? I made mine the modge because it was a glossy finish. After I sprayed the sealant it just had this dull matte finish I didn't like, and that's why I added the Modge Podge again. I thought maybe it was from that. I'm going to try it again and make the sealant the last layer and see what happens.



I just made some fabric coasters for my dad in Florida, (they have an evening get together outside in the pool cabana), I made them with 4 layers one plastic, one was thermal insulation material, and then 2 pieces of fabric (one on each side.)  They catch the condensation but aren't in the least bit sticky and can also be used as a hot pad if needed (although a small one.)


----------



## lovemycatkellar

Thank you so much for this thread, I am going to read it from one end to the other.  I seem to be more excited about this than what my children can do on the ship,lol.
Melody


----------



## jecskc

I got a mickey punch today





Add duct tape and a dollar store cup





Another great FE gift for under $2.

Susan


----------



## Cheryl726

jecskc said:


> I got a mickey punch today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add duct tape and a dollar store cup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another great FE gift for under $2.
> 
> Susan



That's a great idea!  Did you use the hole punch on the duct tape then just apply to the cup?  Nice job!


----------



## jecskc

Cheryl726 said:


> That's a great idea!  Did you use the hole punch on the duct tape then just apply to the cup?  Nice job!



I found duct tape that came in 8 x 11 sheets.  This all seemed well and good until I posted a photo on Facebook and someone wisely pointed out that perhaps the duct tape wouldn't hold up once the cup was washed.  So I ordered some vinyl sheets.

Also, I got a castle punch and another Mickey head (side view) punch.  The people I ordered it from said to tell my friends.  So look here:

http://www.stamp-happy.com/

Will post photos when I get everything.

Susan


----------



## KyCruisinSusan

jecskc said:


> I found duct tape that came in 8 x 11 sheets. This all seemed well and good until I posted a photo on Facebook and someone wisely pointed out that perhaps the duct tape wouldn't hold up once the cup was washed. So I ordered some vinyl sheets.
> 
> Also, I got a castle punch and another Mickey head (side view) punch. The people I ordered it from said to tell my friends. So look here:
> 
> http://www.stamp-happy.com/
> 
> Will post photos when I get everything.
> 
> Susan


 
I am soooo NOT creative and I'm feeling like a complete moron but what is the difference in vinyl sheets? Love the head punched colored duct tape stuck on the cup, cause that is something that I could do but I feel like I'm missing something.....PLEASE help me! I'm crafty challeneged and can use all the ideas I am capable of doing.


----------



## jecskc

KyCruisinSusan said:


> I am soooo NOT creative and I'm feeling like a complete moron but what is the difference in vinyl sheets? Love the head punched colored duct tape stuck on the cup, cause that is something that I could do but I feel like I'm missing something.....PLEASE help me! I'm crafty challeneged and can use all the ideas I am capable of doing.



Vinyl lays flatter and is harder to remove, thus making them more washable.  I just ordered some sheets from amazon.  I'll post photos when it gets here.

Susan


----------



## maddysmom

Sorry for the stupid q but how do you stick the vinyls to the cup?


----------



## Cruise

maddysmom said:


> Sorry for the stupid q but how do you stick the vinyls to the cup?



It's adhesive backed.  I just did something very similar for the FE I'm doing in a couple weeks and it kinda sucks that the idea was just posted so close to when I'll be giving them out.    I made them over a month ago.


----------



## april1401

Can someone please tell me how to post pictures to this thread?  I have read all over this site and tried the FAQ and even tried their instructions, but it's not working for me.  I don't see an Attachment Mgr button.

I have some cool pics I want to post, but I'm not successful in doing so

Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## quarkwright

april1401 said:


> Can someone please tell me how to post pictures to this thread?  I have read all over this site and tried the FAQ and even tried their instructions, but it's not working for me.  I don't see an Attachment Mgr button.
> 
> I have some cool pics I want to post, but I'm not successful in doing so
> 
> Thanks and have a great day!


Are you using a PC or mobile device?

First, you will need to upload the image to a site like Flickr or Photobucket (accounts are free).  
Then - on a PC at least - when you click reply, or quote, or quick reply, look at the top of the box where you type your reply.  In the line where you bold, italic or underline, look farther right.  There is a picture that looks like a postcard with mountains on it.  Clicking it will bring a popup asking for the url of your image. If you copy the web address of your photo into that popup, the image should appear in your post.


----------



## Woobie

On the cups with vinyl, make sure you instruct folks to hand wash only. Also, there are different vinyl types. The outdoor is best for longevity. Oracal 631 is indoor; 651 is outdoor, for example.


----------



## april1401

We just got off the Disney Wonder and part of the FE Gifts for the men, we gave out neckties!!

My son who is 14 just started sewingin January of this year.

A friend of mine who is a seamstress has helped my son 

Anyway I have waited and watched over the past several weeks of folks who want ideas or something for the men. Our ties were a hit on our cruise

I was delighted to walk into men wearing my son's ties or even when I was at Shutters there were pics of men (and some boys) who wore his ties in the photos and it warmed my heart.


----------



## Jaxs27

april1401 said:


> We just got off the Disney Wonder and part of the FE Gifts for the men, we gave out neckties!!
> 
> My son who is 14 just started sewingin January of this year.
> 
> A friend of mine who is a seamstress has helped my son
> 
> Anyway I have waited and watched over the past several weeks of folks who want ideas or something for the men. Our ties were a hit on our cruise
> 
> I was delighted to walk into men wearing my son's ties or even when I was at Shutters there were pics of men (and some boys) who wore his ties in the photos and it warmed my heart.



Those are awesome!


----------



## OMD13

april1401 said:


> We just got off the Disney Wonder and part of the FE Gifts for the men, we gave out neckties!!
> 
> My son who is 14 just started sewingin January of this year.
> 
> A friend of mine who is a seamstress has helped my son
> 
> Anyway I have waited and watched over the past several weeks of folks who want ideas or something for the men. Our ties were a hit on our cruise
> 
> I was delighted to walk into men wearing my son's ties or even when I was at Shutters there were pics of men (and some boys) who wore his ties in the photos and it warmed my heart.



Those are fantastic!  Great job!


----------



## lilpooh108

april1401 said:


> We just got off the Disney Wonder and part of the FE Gifts for the men, we gave out neckties!!
> 
> My son who is 14 just started sewingin January of this year.
> 
> A friend of mine who is a seamstress has helped my son
> 
> Anyway I have waited and watched over the past several weeks of folks who want ideas or something for the men. Our ties were a hit on our cruise
> 
> I was delighted to walk into men wearing my son's ties or even when I was at Shutters there were pics of men (and some boys) who wore his ties in the photos and it warmed my heart.



OMG.  These are beautiful.  I'd probably cry if someone gave these to us in our FE.


----------



## jecskc

Cruise said:


> It's adhesive backed.  I just did something very similar for the FE I'm doing in a couple weeks and it kinda sucks that the idea was just posted so close to when I'll be giving them out.    I made them over a month ago.



I know they will love them !! Post pics when you are back so we can see !!

Susan


----------



## Cruise

april1401 said:


> We just got off the Disney Wonder and part of the FE Gifts for the men, we gave out neckties!!
> 
> My son who is 14 just started sewingin January of this year.



What an incredibly talented son you have!  I'm not even male and I'd wear one of those!


----------



## Patsydust

So I've been hopping some threads asking lots of questions...he he. I've been on a few DCL's and always noticed the FE's and now I want to participate. My family is in the pre-planning stages of another trip (introducing some new family members into the culture! I'm uber excited to make new Disney addicts and want their experience to be amazing!) So I think I've gotten a lot of the FE's things down, just a few more questions I hope ya all don't mind answering!

-Can anyone guestimate how many FE gifts they make for people (like how many people typically participate on average?) 
-Do you make extra's for other people who might hang extenders but not join Dis group lists?
-I see a lot of Door decor (on ship and in pics) with crazy extra amounts of magnets on their door...is that usual for the person in the room to decorate or do Fish Extender participants usually make a "Hello!" etc kind of magnet to post when they drop of their gifts?
-It is typical to make glass gifts? I see many 'ideas' for ornaments and wine glasses, and I was wondering about how easy is it to bring lots of christmas ornaments (and other glass) on the cruise to pass out as FE's. Do people have travel tips for those items in bulk?

Sorry to bombard everyone! I'm super enthused to make this trip great and get into Fish Extending! Thanks everyone! <3


----------



## supercrossfox21

april1401 said:


> We just got off the Disney Wonder and part of the FE Gifts for the men, we gave out neckties!!
> 
> My son who is 14 just started sewingin January of this year.
> 
> A friend of mine who is a seamstress has helped my son
> 
> Anyway I have waited and watched over the past several weeks of folks who want ideas or something for the men. Our ties were a hit on our cruise
> 
> I was delighted to walk into men wearing my son's ties or even when I was at Shutters there were pics of men (and some boys) who wore his ties in the photos and it warmed my heart.



Where do you find the pattern for these? I have no clue abt sewing but I know my 3yr old would get a kick out of daddy wearing a mickey mouse tie that matches her dress for formal night.


----------



## april1401

We got our patterns from all over.  Walmart has Disney Fabric as well as JoAnnCrafts.  Just check your local fabric shop


----------



## Rather Be At WDW

april1401 said:


> We just got off the Disney Wonder and part of the FE Gifts for the men, we gave out neckties!!
> 
> My son who is 14 just started sewingin January of this year.
> 
> A friend of mine who is a seamstress has helped my son
> 
> Anyway I have waited and watched over the past several weeks of folks who want ideas or something for the men. Our ties were a hit on our cruise
> 
> I was delighted to walk into men wearing my son's ties or even when I was at Shutters there were pics of men (and some boys) who wore his ties in the photos and it warmed my heart.



Your son ROCKS!  These are fantastic - I'm sure they were a hit.  And how exciting to see people actually using your FE gift!


----------



## jmarsh

april1401 said:


> We just got off the Disney Wonder and part of the FE Gifts for the men, we gave out neckties!!
> 
> My son who is 14 just started sewingin January of this year.
> 
> A friend of mine who is a seamstress has helped my son
> 
> Anyway I have waited and watched over the past several weeks of folks who want ideas or something for the men. Our ties were a hit on our cruise
> 
> I was delighted to walk into men wearing my son's ties or even when I was at Shutters there were pics of men (and some boys) who wore his ties in the photos and it warmed my heart.



Wow these are so original and awesome... Tell your son he did great


----------



## Diane71969

april1401 said:


> We just got off the Disney Wonder and part of the FE Gifts for the men, we gave out neckties!!
> 
> My son who is 14 just started sewingin January of this year.
> 
> A friend of mine who is a seamstress has helped my son
> 
> Anyway I have waited and watched over the past several weeks of folks who want ideas or something for the men. Our ties were a hit on our cruise
> 
> I was delighted to walk into men wearing my son's ties or even when I was at Shutters there were pics of men (and some boys) who wore his ties in the photos and it warmed my heart.



Those are awesome. My son would have loved to have gotten one of those.


----------



## Woobie

LOVE the ties.


----------



## Cruise

Patsydust said:


> -Can anyone guestimate how many FE gifts they make for people (like how many people typically participate on average?)
> -Do you make extra's for other people who might hang extenders but not join Dis group lists?
> -I see a lot of Door decor (on ship and in pics) with crazy extra amounts of magnets on their door...is that usual for the person in the room to decorate or do Fish Extender participants usually make a "Hello!" etc kind of magnet to post when they drop of their gifts?
> -It is typical to make glass gifts? I see many 'ideas' for ornaments and wine glasses, and I was wondering about how easy is it to bring lots of christmas ornaments (and other glass) on the cruise to pass out as FE's. Do people have travel tips for those items in bulk?



Groups can really vary depending on the particular cruise - time of year, itinerary, etc.   I've been in one that had 80 cabins and one that had 20 cabins.  The one I'm in right now has 29 cabins, but lots of kids, whereas the one with 80 cabins was mostly adults.  There's really no way to tell until you join in on one for your particular cruise.  Some groups that get over a certain amount of participants (say 20 cabins or so) might then break into different groups and you can choose to give to one group or all groups.

I don't make extras.  If the door isn't on my list, it doesn't get a gift.  The stuff already takes enough room in the luggage...  I don't need extras floating around.  

I don't decorate my door.  I've gotten one or two magnets from other FE participants as part of the FE gift, but I tend to keep them inside anyway... I wouldn't want them to "walk" away.  I do put a little tag on my gift saying who it's from with my first name and Disboard name.  Most of the gifts I've gotten in return had the same... but some have no identification as to whom it's from at all.

I wouldn't ever do a glass FE gift, personally.  I'd be too worried about breakage and then not having enough to give out.  Additionally, you can't be sure that everyone you're giving a glass gift to has a way to securely pack it to get it home in one piece either.  That's just me though.   I've seen some really lovely glass type gifts.


----------



## taximom00

april1401 said:


> We just got off the Disney Wonder and part of the FE Gifts for the men, we gave out neckties!!
> 
> My son who is 14 just started sewingin January of this year.
> 
> A friend of mine who is a seamstress has helped my son
> 
> Anyway I have waited and watched over the past several weeks of folks who want ideas or something for the men. Our ties were a hit on our cruise
> 
> I was delighted to walk into men wearing my son's ties or even when I was at Shutters there were pics of men (and some boys) who wore his ties in the photos and it warmed my heart.



Those are beautiful!  Congratulations to your son for learning to sew and making the FE gifts!  I'm sure the men were thrilled!  So nice!!


----------



## Patsydust

Cruise said:


> Groups can really vary depending on the particular cruise - time of year, itinerary, etc.   I've been in one that had 80 cabins and one that had 20 cabins.  The one I'm in right now has 29 cabins, but lots of kids, whereas the one with 80 cabins was mostly adults.  There's really no way to tell until you join in on one for your particular cruise.  Some groups that get over a certain amount of participants (say 20 cabins or so) might then break into different groups and you can choose to give to one group or all groups.
> 
> I don't make extras.  If the door isn't on my list, it doesn't get a gift.  The stuff already takes enough room in the luggage...  I don't need extras floating around.
> 
> I don't decorate my door.  I've gotten one or two magnets from other FE participants as part of the FE gift, but I tend to keep them inside anyway... I wouldn't want them to "walk" away.  I do put a little tag on my gift saying who it's from with my first name and Disboard name.  Most of the gifts I've gotten in return had the same... but some have no identification as to whom it's from at all.
> 
> I wouldn't ever do a glass FE gift, personally.  I'd be too worried about breakage and then not having enough to give out.  Additionally, you can't be sure that everyone you're giving a glass gift to has a way to securely pack it to get it home in one piece either.  That's just me though.   I've seen some really lovely glass type gifts.





Cruise/Julie!

Wow! Thank you so much!! Great information! I'm so excited to participate!


----------



## minniescout

brendah said:


> Here are the FE Gifts I made. We had over 135 people so it got a little complicated. I also was doing it for two cabins. This was our first Disney Cruise and first cruise in 9 years. It was a lot of fun and I am impressed by all the thoughtful gifts and trinkets we received from everyone. So thank you to everyone who was on our June 29th Eastern Fantasy Cruise FE exchange!
> 
> 
> Where did you get the charms for the keyfobs?  Love them!!!


----------



## KyCruisinSusan

I'm going to be flying from Ky to Ca for our next cruise and I'm gonna have to pack my FE gifts in my luggage so I'm goin to need some light weight ideas. I will be checking 2 bags so I should have enough room for them but you never know.


----------



## Heyriddle

april1401 said:


> We just got off the Disney Wonder and part of the FE Gifts for the men, we gave out neckties!!
> 
> My son who is 14 just started sewingin January of this year.
> 
> A friend of mine who is a seamstress has helped my son
> 
> Anyway I have waited and watched over the past several weeks of folks who want ideas or something for the men. Our ties were a hit on our cruise
> 
> I was delighted to walk into men wearing my son's ties or even when I was at Shutters there were pics of men (and some boys) who wore his ties in the photos and it warmed my heart.



That's awesome!  My 17 year old DS would LOVE that!!
Maybe your son should sell them.


----------



## Heyriddle

Great job


----------



## taximom00

KyCruisinSusan said:


> I'm going to be flying from Ky to Ca for our next cruise and I'm gonna have to pack my FE gifts in my luggage so I'm goin to need some light weight ideas. I will be checking 2 bags so I should have enough room for them but you never know.



I made bottle cap necklaces, key chains and magnets.  They were small and easy to pack!


----------



## emmedancer

Such an awesome idea! Way to go. Great FE gift


----------



## april1401

Heyriddle said:


> That's awesome!  My 17 year old DS would LOVE that!!
> Maybe your son should sell them.



He does, but I'm not allowed to say where or I will get a ticket from the board monitor.


----------



## Kargolina

J A C E said:


> My wife and I have been having so much fun making things for our first DCL cruise and FE exchange.
> We are getting our groups finalized so we know exactly how many things we need to make.
> We are going to have our boys help make the gifts for the other children as well as have them help take things around to the other cabins.
> So much fun!



My family is preparing for our first DCL cruise, 9/21/13. How do I sign up to join FE group and then how will I know approximately how many FE gifts I need. I have a few ideas and all my stuff to make our FE!


----------



## supercrossfox21

Kargolina said:


> My family is preparing for our first DCL cruise, 9/21/13. How do I sign up to join FE group and then how will I know approximately how many FE gifts I need. I have a few ideas and all my stuff to make our FE!



We are on that cruise also and doing fe for the first time (main group)I know the main fe group already closed. It had about 42 cabinn and abt 132 people. Looks like they have opened a 2nd fe group for that sailing. It has abt 12 cabins and 40 people. Closes in 12 day i think they said. Go to this  link and ask to join http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=49232662#post49232662        its the meetup for this sailing.  Hopes this helps


----------



## jecskc

Tissue holders

There were very easy to make.





Susan


----------



## jecskc

Revised cups and new punch outs.

Castle punch





Side Mickey punch





Cups













Susan


----------



## GoofyMam

jecskc said:


> Tissue holders
> 
> There were very easy to make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Susan



These are so cute!! I love the fabrics - do you mind sharing where you found them?  Thanks!!!


----------



## jecskc

GoofyMam said:


> These are so cute!! I love the fabrics - do you mind sharing where you found them?  Thanks!!!



I found them on Etsy.  Just search "mickey moose fabric".   I found a lot of nice fabric on there.

Susan


----------



## NEDisneyFans

clarefb said:


>



Where did you find these Mickey and Minnie charms? I've seen them used by someone on etsy but she hasn't responded to my questions about sourcing them . . . 

Thanks!


----------



## clarefb

NEDisneyFans said:


> Where did you find these Mickey and Minnie charms? I've seen them used by someone on etsy but she hasn't responded to my questions about sourcing them . . .
> 
> Thanks!



I found them on eBay! I think you have to search 'mouse head charm' as opposed to Mickey charm


----------



## dolphingirl47

I posted what I did for our Repo cruise a while ago, but totally forgot to post what I did for out Alaska cruise. So here it is:

























The black Mickey head is actually covered in rhinestones and I made brooches for the women out of this.

Corinna


----------



## MallieGirl

The story of the ties and people wearing them for the pics almost brought tears to me eyes .... Yeah for your son !

I haven't made it through the whole thread but love the cup and punch outs idea too !


----------



## NEDisneyFans

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> I was hoping for more but that helps me cause I was only finding them in packs of 2.  I will take 6...LOL  I was thinking 20 or so.  I have a similar idea for the teen girls and older.  Thanks so much for the info!



I found packs of six bottles at Oriental Trading dot com for $6.50! They are listed as "Bottle Charms With Cork Stopper" (item # IN-68/46106), just in case the link below doesn't work:

http://www.orientaltrading.com/ui/b...equestURI=processProductsCatalog&sku=68/46106

Doing something similar, but my cruise won't be 'til 2015.


----------



## 4butlers

dolphingirl47 said:


> I posted what I did for our Repo cruise a while ago, but totally forgot to post what I did for out Alaska cruise. So here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corinna



The cufflinks are a brilliant idea!!


----------



## dolphingirl47

4butlers said:


> The cufflinks are a brilliant idea!!



Men are quite a challenge to gift to. I have done variations on the cufflinks before and have also done a tie clip on a previous cruise.

Corinna


----------



## 4butlers

dolphingirl47 said:


> Men are quite a challenge to gift to. I have done variations on the cufflinks before and have also done a tie clip on a previous cruise.
> 
> Corinna



I agree. This is a great idea. I'm thinking that even if they aren't "suit" types, they might at least wear a dress shirt at least once during the cruise?


----------



## TinkRose

dolphingirl47 said:


> Here are the gifts that I also gave to people doing multiple groups:
> 
> For women and girls:
> 
> Corinna



Corinna, 

Love all of your FE's, but the Hidden Mickey Necklace in particular I would like do for my family cruise, there are 6 adult women and this is perfect! Could you PM me the images?


----------



## lilpooh108

I'd like to make the tile coasters for my next FE, but I keep reading about the Mod Podge being sticky even after the poly spray, etc.

Has anyone figured out a good way to make sure they don't get sticky?  My friend suggested using epoxy as a seal, but then I can't make too many if I use the epoxy since I can't work that fast (it hardens).  I'd like to do a batch of at least 40 coasters.

Thanks!


----------



## dreamcat78

NEDisneyFans said:


> I found packs of six bottles at Oriental Trading dot com for $6.50! They are listed as "Bottle Charms With Cork Stopper" (item # IN-68/46106), just in case the link below doesn't work:
> 
> http://www.orientaltrading.com/ui/browse/processRequest.do?requestURI=processProductsCatalog&sku=68/46106
> 
> Doing something similar, but my cruise won't be 'til 2015.



That's a steal !!! Thanks for posting the info I totally am ordering these tonight


----------



## TinkRose

Corinna,

Thanks for the Hidden Mickey Necklace images!


----------



## Woobie

FE gifts I made/gave on our Aug cruise. The frame was for a couple who got married in WDW just before the cruise.


----------



## celmarlin

These gifts are amazing...thanks everyone for sharing your ideas!


----------



## Club Disney Chandler

Blueyes87 said:


> We just got back from the Mexican Riviera Cruise a few weeks ago and we had some of the most wonderful FE gifts  But now that were back and things have calmed down I just wanted to post my FE gift. My idea came from last thread and after going back and forth trying to decide what to do I'm glad I did this....I just hope everyone else did to
> 
> These are the coasters that I made and gave out...of course I had to keep a set for myself



Love the coasters, how did you make them?  TIA


----------



## Tianni

dolphingirl47 said:


> Men are quite a challenge to gift to. I have done variations on the cufflinks before and have also done a tie clip on a previous cruise.
> 
> Corinna



I am thinking small bottles of crown royal or some other liquor?!?  Maybe?!?  Yes?!?  No?!?


----------



## Tianni

dolphingirl47 said:


> Men are quite a challenge to gift to. I have done variations on the cufflinks before and have also done a tie clip on a previous cruise.
> 
> Corinna



I thought about doing miniature crown royal or other type of liquor bottles?!?  Yes?!?  No?!?


----------



## labdogs42

Tianni said:


> I thought about doing miniature crown royal or other type of liquor bottles?!?  Yes?!?  No?!?



I did Captain Morgan's Spiced Rum bottles with eyepatches and tattoos in an "instant pirate kit for adults"  I think people liked it.


----------



## Thewilsons03

jelliott04 said:


> What are the rules for telling people about a website?   I don't want to break the rules.
> 
> I have a mailing list for crafters where we buy as a group to get wholesale prices on things you'd use to make FE gifts.  (ribbon, key fob hardware, bags etc) I won't say the name unless someone says its ok, in the rules.  I looked and can't find specific info either way.
> 
> Jen



Please pm me the name as well Jen


----------



## zoemurr

Now our cruise is over    I can show you the duct tape FE's my 12 year old son made all by himself.  We hope everyone liked them!  (Sorry.. not sure why they are so big!)

Thanks!


----------



## dolphingirl47

zoemurr said:


> Now our cruise is over    I can show you the duct tape FE's my 12 year old son made all by himself.  We hope everyone liked them!
> 
> Can someone please spell out for me how to get the image here?  I know to click on the yellow box and paste the link.. but I'm not having any luck.
> 
> I have the pic on FB and photobucket.
> 
> Thanks!



In Photobucket there are multiple links. Click on the image link, which will copy it and then just paste it in a message.

Corinna


----------



## zoemurr

dolphingirl47 said:


> In Photobucket there are multiple links. Click on the image link, which will copy it and then just paste it in a message.
> 
> Corinna



Not sure what I did differently but I finally got it.  Thanks!


----------



## mrp4352

labdogs42 said:


> I did Captain Morgan's Spiced Rum bottles with eyepatches and tattoos in an "instant pirate kit for adults"  I think people liked it.



Hmmm.. I think you should cruise on the Wonder for halloween this year! Oh, and maybe the 9-night Alaskan cruise next May?    I know those people would REALLY appreciate and enjoy your gift!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

zoemurr said:


> Now our cruise is over    I can show you the duct tape FE's my 12 year old son made all by himself.  We hope everyone liked them!  (Sorry.. not sure why they are so big!)
> 
> Thanks!



These are super cute...but what are they??  Ornaments?  Decorations??  Cute!


----------



## zoemurr

They are decorations (figures I guess) made out of duct tape.  When we talked about doing FE's he said he would take care of it and this is what he came up with.  

Each one takes a few hours as he needed to cut all the individual pieces out with an x-acto knife and then puzzle them back together.  

I'm still not sure how he did Minnie's skirt.. pretty cool though..


----------



## OMD13

zoemurr said:


> They are decorations (figures I guess) made out of duct tape.  When we talked about doing FE's he said he would take care of it and this is what he came up with.
> 
> Each one takes a few hours as he needed to cut all the individual pieces out with an x-acto knife and then puzzle them back together.
> 
> I'm still not sure how he did Minnie's skirt.. pretty cool though..



Those are so cute.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

zoemurr said:


> They are decorations (figures I guess) made out of duct tape.  When we talked about doing FE's he said he would take care of it and this is what he came up with.
> 
> Each one takes a few hours as he needed to cut all the individual pieces out with an x-acto knife and then puzzle them back together.
> 
> I'm still not sure how he did Minnie's skirt.. pretty cool though..



That's fantastic!!  I would have loved getting one of them!!


----------



## nene0182

Those are super cute and very creative. My son would have loved to get something like that


----------



## MAJPLO

zoemurr said:


> They are decorations (figures I guess) made out of duct tape.  When we talked about doing FE's he said he would take care of it and this is what he came up with.
> 
> Each one takes a few hours as he needed to cut all the individual pieces out with an x-acto knife and then puzzle them back together.
> 
> I'm still not sure how he did Minnie's skirt.. pretty cool though..



He did a great job!


----------



## slzer0

These are so cool


----------



## bblcz

Very Nice and Creative!!!!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

zoemurr said:


> Now our cruise is over    I can show you the duct tape FE's my 12 year old son made all by himself.  We hope everyone liked them!  (Sorry.. not sure why they are so big!)
> 
> Thanks!



SUPER DUPER creative!!!!!!!


----------



## jgive

Very creative!


----------



## Rizzo1

SUPER JOB!!! Very cute and original idea!


----------



## closetmickey

Have customized koozies (can coolers) for a water bottle or can been overdone? After 4 cruises I'm new to this FE stuff!  Want to give something people will like.


----------



## ser0408

TinkRose said:


> Corinna,
> 
> Love all of your FE's, but the Hidden Mickey Necklace in particular I would like do for my family cruise, there are 6 adult women and this is perfect! Could you PM me the images?



Corinna-

Can you send me the hidden mickey images also?

Thanks!


----------



## aligator

I think of making a fabric ice pack cover that will have straps so you can use it hands free. It will be the size of a reusable cold pack/hot pack. Or a small ziplock bag of ice.
I will include a small ziplock bag that can be filled with ice for use on the cruise. 
What do people think of my idea? 
I am going for something that I have not seen on people talk about here and something that is handy and can be used when people go home, and is small and light to transport.


----------



## slzer0

Love it!


----------



## mrp4352

Bumpity-bump-bump!!


----------



## DisneyDreamer2504

So, we went on our cruise in September and I was very excited for my first fe! It was so much fun to get back to my crafty side, which was something my DH really didn't know about me. I'm not sure how well my gifts went over as I didn't get any feedback, but I loved making them that's for sure! The things I made were pens for the men with our group name and cruise info, Popsicle stick bracelets for the girls, personalized coin pouches with dcl logo for the teens, and sandal charms for the women. Surprisingly, I found gifts for the boys to be the hardest, and just bought them some little things. Posting pics is a little complicated, plus I forgot to take some, so unfortunately I can't show you.

The sandal charms were the most complicated thing. Basically I took baking clay and designed the top with the dcl symbol. Then they had a clear elastic loop that goes out one side and attaches to a hook on the other side. You place it on a sandal strap, pull the loop under and attach it to the hook. They sell a similar item from crocs (not the classic crocs with the pic-like charms, but they're new sandals.) It took a lot of trial and error to make a design that worked, so I hope people liked them.


----------



## VIMermaid

Hello, my Mickey Cruising Friends!

Last year I had some hidden Mickey Marble pages downloaded from Corinna, also Dolphingirl47 (I think), originally she obtained them from an etsy artist, who authorized sharing to make Mickey necklaces. 

They were gorgeous. Until my computer crashed & I lost them.  I messaged Corinna, but I don't know if she is still active on this site, as people come and go and I am getting close to my cruise date.

I want to replace them.  Is there anyone who has them and who would pm me with the download?  I would be most grateful.  We are cruising again & I want to surprise my daughter with a necklace. 

omg!  just saw a post requesting the same thing from Corinna!!!  you are still here!  I was able to save the heart marbles, but lost the hidden mickey ones!  would you please send them to me, as my dumb computer crashed.  I promise I will back them up this time.  I was so sad and I have been searching the wreckage for days for these!


----------



## dolphingirl47

VIMermaid said:


> Hello, my Mickey Cruising Friends!
> 
> Last year I had some hidden Mickey Marble pages downloaded from Corinna, also Dolphingirl47 (I think), originally she obtained them from an etsy artist, who authorized sharing to make Mickey necklaces.
> 
> They were gorgeous. Until my computer crashed & I lost them.  I messaged Corinna, but I don't know if she is still active on this site, as people come and go and I am getting close to my cruise date.
> 
> I want to replace them.  Is there anyone who has them and who would pm me with the download?  I would be most grateful.  We are cruising again & I want to surprise my daughter with a necklace.
> 
> omg!  just saw a post requesting the same thing from Corinna!!!  you are still here!  I was able to save the heart marbles, but lost the hidden mickey ones!  would you please send them to me, as my dumb computer crashed.  I promise I will back them up this time.  I was so sad and I have been searching the wreckage for days for these!



I am still here. I was not the one who originally shared them, but I downloaded them when they were shared on here and have helped out a few people who have not been around at the time since. I don't think they originated from Etsy either. They were made by a very talented artist with their own website called Modern Marbling. 

I never saw your message as it was hiding in the visitor messages.

Corinna


----------



## slzer0

Modern Marbling is SO COOL. Just had to look!
They do have etsy, alldesigns link to etsy from website.


----------



## mstee777

I looked too. Modern Marbling is very cool. I'd love to see this hidden Mickey pattern. I did not see it on their Etsy page.


----------



## sorul82?

mstee777 said:


> I looked too. Modern Marbling is very cool. I'd love to see this hidden Mickey pattern. I did not see it on their Etsy page.



It's not on her Etsy page.  Michelle doesn't sell the hidden Mickeys; she did it for free, as a favor, because of her love of Disney.


----------



## jecskc

More gifts I made

Car Wallet









Tink Make-up roll





Minnie Make-up roll





Minnie pencil case.


----------



## jecskc

More gifts I made

Car Wallet









Tink Make-up roll





Minnie Make-up roll





Minnie pencil case.





Susan


----------



## nene0182

I saw your makeup rolls on the FB page, I absolutely love that idea. I need to make one for myself!


----------



## LisaLuka

Thanks, everyone, for posting these ideas.  I have to admit that this string is making me a little nervous--I work a ton, and I am absolutely not crafty.  Even if I had the time to make these cool homemade gifts, I don't have the talent.  I love the ideas that everyone has posted.  Will people be disappointed if they get pre-made gifts in their FE?  I don't want to be the party pooper of my FE!

Thanks,
Lisa


----------



## JKSWonder

Love the makeup roll...adorable!


----------



## JKSWonder

LisaLuka said:


> Thanks, everyone, for posting these ideas.  I have to admit that this string is making me a little nervous--I work a ton, and I am absolutely not crafty.  Even if I had the time to make these cool homemade gifts, I don't have the talent.  I love the ideas that everyone has posted.  Will people be disappointed if they get pre-made gifts in their FE?  I don't want to be the party pooper of my FE!
> 
> Thanks,
> Lisa



Nope.  In fact, the majority of the gifts you get in the FE will be store bought stuff...at least that's what we've experienced in the two FE's we did.

I myself am slightly crafty, but lacking in a lot of time.  We usually do a gift bag per room containing a variety of different things...pencils, notepads, picture frames, that kind of thing.

Two of the best things we received I appreciated were first aid kids (after the cruise, we put them in the glove compartments of our cars) and waterproof pouches (just used the one we received last cruise at Blizzard Beach to hold our resort cards and cash).  All store bought.


----------



## LisaLuka

JKSWonder said:


> Nope.  In fact, the majority of the gifts you get in the FE will be store bought stuff...at least that's what we've experienced in the two FE's we did.
> 
> I myself am slightly crafty, but lacking in a lot of time.  We usually do a gift bag per room containing a variety of different things...pencils, notepads, picture frames, that kind of thing.
> 
> Two of the best things we received I appreciated were first aid kids (after the cruise, we put them in the glove compartments of our cars) and waterproof pouches (just used the one we received last cruise at Blizzard Beach to hold our resort cards and cash).  All store bought.


Thanks!  That made me feel better...and I'm excited to do this!


----------



## jermel

Corinna, 

Do you mind sending me the hidden mickey's? Thanks!


----------



## blueyonderprincess

jermel said:


> Corinna,  Do you mind sending me the hidden mickey's? Thanks!



Oh me too!! I would love a copy as well!


----------



## blueyonderprincess

jermel said:


> Corinna,  Do you mind sending me the hidden mickey's? Thanks!



Me too!  I would love to have a copy.  Thanks Corinna.


----------



## blueyonderprincess

love280mickey said:


> Corinna, another request for a pm of your designs?  I think my daughter would love them, whether I did it for my gifts or not.  thanks!





ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> Me too. I want it for family for Easter baskets



I would love the decal eBay info.  Could you forward me the info too?


----------



## blueyonderprincess

krosmith said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can I please get the name of the site. Kathy



I would also like the name of the site.  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## iamtinkerballa

Hello all, this would be my first time participating in a fish extender group (WBTA 2014) and I was wondering how many people are in a group? And about how many gifts would I have to buy/make? Any info would be helpful, thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## blueyonderprincess

aligator said:


> I think of making a fabric ice pack cover that will have straps so you can use it hands free. It will be the size of a reusable cold pack/hot pack. Or a small ziplock bag of ice.
> I will include a small ziplock bag that can be filled with ice for use on the cruise.
> What do people think of my idea?
> I am going for something that I have not seen on people talk about here and something that is handy and can be used when people go home, and is small and light to transport.



I think it's a great idea!


----------



## Ilion

In a lucky way my brother owns a button maker. Since my next cruise is a surprise to my family I can't get them to help me make FE gifts, but it hit me I could get my brother and his friends to make me some buttons! (They're doing it as a hobby business.)

I found some graphics online that people had made available for crafting, did some work in photoshop, and came up with some designs. I'll post pictures when I can.

I'm a bit worried though - my FE group is kind of large and I'm going to be carrying a lot of buttons through airport security and customs. Has anyone done something similar? Has there ever been an issue?


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Ilion said:
			
		

> In a lucky way my brother owns a button maker. Since my next cruise is a surprise to my family I can't get them to help me make FE gifts, but it hit me I could get my brother and his friends to make me some buttons! (They're doing it as a hobby business.)
> 
> I found some graphics online that people had made available for crafting, did some work in photoshop, and came up with some designs. I'll post pictures when I can.
> 
> I'm a bit worried though - my FE group is kind of large and I'm going to be carrying a lot of buttons through airport security and customs. Has anyone done something similar? Has there ever been an issue?



Yes, I made coasters out of ceramic bathroom tiles and imagine 40 of those heavy things in a carry on...lol


----------



## iamtinkerballa

Love all the neat FE gifts I'm seeing here! I'm cruising the WBTA 2014 and taking a lot of notes  I know it's early yet, but I want to make the gift exchange one that cruisers will remember


----------



## disneylove69

Ilion said:
			
		

> In a lucky way my brother owns a button maker. Since my next cruise is a surprise to my family I can't get them to help me make FE gifts, but it hit me I could get my brother and his friends to make me some buttons! (They're doing it as a hobby business.)
> 
> I found some graphics online that people had made available for crafting, did some work in photoshop, and came up with some designs. I'll post pictures when I can.
> 
> I'm a bit worried though - my FE group is kind of large and I'm going to be carrying a lot of buttons through airport security and customs. Has anyone done something similar? Has there ever been an issue?



I've done it for workn and no prob


----------



## Ilion

Thanks for the replies. My mind is at ease!


----------



## Shazzie B

iamtinkerballa said:


> Hello all, this would be my first time participating in a fish extender group (WBTA 2014) and I was wondering how many people are in a group? And about how many gifts would I have to buy/make? Any info would be helpful, thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I'm on that cruise too  I think I read that they were going to split FE into smaller groups as so many of us interested. Don't know numbers though, sorry


----------



## jgive

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> Yes, I made coasters out of ceramic bathroom tiles and imagine 40 of those heavy things in a carry on...lol



I was thinking of coasters and hasn't even thought of getting them to the port lol


----------



## 4redheads

I love my coaster! Center of my table, definitely worth the hassle. Thank you to all you coaster makers!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Latinhunny33

jecskc said:


> I got a mickey punch today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add duct tape and a dollar store cup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another great FE gift for under $2.
> 
> Susan



I love receiving tumblers, use them all the time. This looks easy enough for even me!  Thanks for the idea.


----------



## tigger@play

All great ideas!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kad3285

Great ideas thank you all for sharing!


----------



## rebbyparker

Our cruise is still a year out, but I'm looking forward to participating in our FE.  So many amazing ideas on this thread.  You guys are so creative!


----------



## pixeemom

jbugeye22 said:


> I made these coasters out of ceramic tiles, mode podge, shellac coating and disney scrapbook paper for our upcoming cruise.<a



saw this on pintrest love it do you have instructions available??


----------



## labdogs42

mrp4352 said:


> Hmmm.. I think you should cruise on the Wonder for halloween this year! Oh, and maybe the 9-night Alaskan cruise next May?    I know those people would REALLY appreciate and enjoy your gift!



LOL.  I just saw this.  I wish I could go on all those cruises!  Right now, we're looking at the Fantasy in February 2015 if you want to go then!


----------



## belle07

Does anybody have those hidden mickey images? I would love to have a copy.
Thanks!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Here are my gifts from our December Magic cruise.

Family gift:




DSC_0493 by dolphingirl47, on Flickr

*First drop*

Boys:

Front



DSC_0494 by dolphingirl47, on Flickr

Back



DSC_0495 by dolphingirl47, on Flickr

Girls



DSC_0496 by dolphingirl47, on Flickr

Ladies



DSC_0499 by dolphingirl47, on Flickr

Men



DSC_0500 by dolphingirl47, on Flickr

*Second drop*

Girls



DSC_0542 by dolphingirl47, on Flickr

Ladies - The photo is a bit dark. There are little Christmas trees made from Swarovski crystals on the bookmarks




DSC_0543 by dolphingirl47, on Flickr

Men



DSC_0544 by dolphingirl47, on Flickr

Boys



DSC_0545 by dolphingirl47, on Flickr

Corinna


----------



## RapunzelFloyd

Hi, I am totally new to this and I am in charge of the June 15 dream cruise (so no looking if you are on that cruise) by default but I think I am handling it ok 

I have never been on a cruise let alone done the FE and this is a big surprise for my hubby's 30th birthday, so I thought it would be special for him to be part of the FE. It will be like getting presents for his bday all week. 

Anyways I am rambling 

My idea is to do recycled crayons in silicone molds: Mickey and pirate skulls for the boys along with a handmade coloring book of disney pirate stuff & for the girls Mickey and snowflake crayons. I want to do Olaf enjoying the Summer coloring books for the girls.

Does this sound good and how old are kids when they no longer want to color?
I don't want anyone to feel too old for their gift.

For 11+ on the girls, I thought nail polish with some disney decals might be fun

For the room, I thought photo mats and markers or disney dream christmas ornaments

Some Mickey ear Texas magnets and a Magnet with our itinerary, maybe a San Antonio postcard

For the women, Mickey and seashell soaps with various beachy scents
For the Men, a keychain with some "dream" related quote and our cruise and date on the back.

How does this sound? Also any ideas for teenage boys?

Thanks.


----------



## RatherBeWithMickey

dolphingirl47 said:


> Here are my gifts from our December Magic cruise.
> 
> *First drop*
> 
> Boys:
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0494 by dolphingirl47, on Flickr
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0495 by dolphingirl47, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Corinna



Corinna, may I ask where you got the Mickey head "decals"?


----------



## dolphingirl47

RatherBeWithMickey said:


> Corinna, may I ask where you got the Mickey head "decals"?



I got them from a UK based seller on Ebay.

Corinna


----------



## Poohbear 64

This has been a fun thread to look through.  I am doing the FE for our cruise in August, first time doing it.  I must say that I am obsessed with finding stuff to make.  My brain is going to burst with all of the information that I have stuffed into it.  I am looking forward to more ideas, my brain has a few extra openings.


----------



## Luv2Diz

RapunzelFloyd said:


> Does this sound good and how old are kids when they no longer want to color? I don't want anyone to feel too old for their gift.
> 
> Thanks.



Welllll......we were a group of 3 adults participating in the FE about a year ago and received a package of silicone mold/home-made crayons as a FE gift. I still chuckle at that. Maybe you are never too old for crayons!


----------



## RapunzelFloyd

Luv2Diz said:


> Welllll......we were a group of 3 adults participating in the FE about a year ago and received a package of silicone mold/home-made crayons as a FE gift. I still chuckle at that. Maybe you are never too old for crayons!



I know, I love the ones I made, so figured kids would too. I did mickey heads and skulls in pirate sacks for the boys and snowflakes and mickeys  for girls. I am happy with how they turned out, hope they like them as much as you liked yours. Thanks for the input


----------



## spjack13

clarefb said:


> Some key chains & matching American Girl doll & girl bows



I know this is quite an old post, but I would really love instructions for making these for my December fe.

Thank you


----------



## rigsbpk

Make that 24!!!


----------



## mommymoose

So DH thinks the adults would like TGIFridays free appetizer coupons for when they get off the ship, he works there, so it is a little something unique to us....would that be cheesy or more appreciated than something specifically disney themed???


----------



## Poohbear 64

mommymoose said:


> So DH thinks the adults would like TGIFridays free appetizer coupons for when they get off the ship, he works there, so it is a little something unique to us....would that be cheesy or more appreciated than something specifically disney themed???




  I know we would like that as a gift, but TGI's might not be in everyone's area.  It is the thought that counts though.


----------



## delmar411

mommymoose said:


> So DH thinks the adults would like TGIFridays free appetizer coupons for when they get off the ship, he works there, so it is a little something unique to us....would that be cheesy or more appreciated than something specifically disney themed???



That would be an excellent gift IMO.  I do have to chuckle, my DH used to do the same things when he worked there, especially for school events and such. It always was well received.


----------



## ahain

mommymoose said:


> So DH thinks the adults would like TGIFridays free appetizer coupons for when they get off the ship, he works there, so it is a little something unique to us....would that be cheesy or more appreciated than something specifically disney themed???



The only downside I would see to this is that many people would feel that they need to spend a bunch of money in order to get that "free" appetizer...i.e.  purchasing drinks, appetizers for others in their party that don't have a coupon, or even a meal.

Not that it should matter (since it is a "gift", after all)  but some people might be put-off and think it was a cheap (or free, if DH is an employee and has access to free vouchers)/no-effort way to do FE.


----------



## mommymoose

of course, i understand, but it would only be part of the group's gift- definitely plan on doing some crafting to go along with it.   I guess my question is not so much about whether people would gripe over "cost" of gift, but whether or not is non-disney related.


----------



## joycsk

mommymoose said:


> of course, i understand, but it would only be part of the group's gift- definitely plan on doing some crafting to go along with it.   I guess my question is not so much about whether people would gripe over "cost" of gift, but whether or not is non-disney related.



I don't think that "disney themed" is necessarily a requirement for FE gifts.  Many people comment how "useful" cruise-survival kits (band-aids, lip balm, etc.) are, and those are not 'directly' Disney.  

Personally, I LOVE certain, specific TGIF appetizers, so the idea that such a coupon could have a "value" of nearly $10 makes it quite attractive to me. . .

I've posted before about someone who gave an "easy" but fabulous FE gift.  They gave each cabin a mickey head wine bottle stopper.  That was all, but it was also enough.  FEs are primarily for kids, but _I_ enjoyed that 'adult' gift!


----------



## RapunzelFloyd

mommymoose said:


> So DH thinks the adults would like TGIFridays free appetizer coupons for when they get off the ship, he works there, so it is a little something unique to us....would that be cheesy or more appreciated than something specifically disney themed???



I agree might be good for some and it is the thought that counts, we just don't have any TGIFs anymore in our area so we wouldn't be able to utilize it but it is a nice gesture.


----------



## Princesstiff3385

I've been looking all over this morning and I'm pretty sure I've lost my mind.

A few days ago I was browsing around for ideas, we are cruising in Oct and it's a first time for 6 of the people we are going with including my mother who payed for a portion of our room as an anniversary gift.  I really wanted to make a few cute pairs of earrings for everyone and came across a shrinky dink page with the cruise line logo and a mickey head in life preservers, I was son my tablet and it wouldn't save and now that I'm on the computer I can't find it anywhere.  Was it in this thread I've read about 55 pages and can't find it.

If you can help I'd really appreciate it.  Thanks


----------



## swmal

mommymoose said:


> So DH thinks the adults would like TGIFridays free appetizer coupons for when they get off the ship, he works there, so it is a little something unique to us....would that be cheesy or more appreciated than something specifically disney themed???


the nearest TGI Fridays to us is about 3 hours...so although it's the thought that counts...it might only work for people in metropolitan areas?  .


----------



## RapunzelFloyd

Princesstiff3385 said:


> I've been looking all over this morning and I'm pretty sure I've lost my mind.
> 
> A few days ago I was browsing around for ideas, we are cruising in Oct and it's a first time for 6 of the people we are going with including my mother who payed for a portion of our room as an anniversary gift.  I really wanted to make a few cute pairs of earrings for everyone and came across a shrinky dink page with the cruise line logo and a mickey head in life preservers, I was son my tablet and it wouldn't save and now that I'm on the computer I can't find it anywhere.  Was it in this thread I've read about 55 pages and can't find it.
> 
> If you can help I'd really appreciate it.  Thanks



I saw some in the fish extender disney cruise line facebook page, here is the link you will just have to request to join it is a closed board
https://www.facebook.com/groups/167311023398247/


----------



## Princesstiff3385

Thanks!


----------



## Tashinwdw

Thanks everyone for sharing these wonderful ideas, now to start planning and making for our september cruise


----------



## clarefb

spjack13 said:


> I know this is quite an old post, but I would really love instructions for making these for my December fe.  Thank you



Which did u want instructions for? PM me & I'll hook you up!


----------



## elmo2200

aligator- I love your idea of making ice pack covers! If you are still around can you post pictures?


----------



## kbovenizer

Subscribing to this thread


----------



## dancingswiffer

jacquieone said:


> We were one of the lucky recipients of the water bottles, candy, magnet & pirate goodies!!! I LOVED it all!!!  You have also gotten me hooked on ginger chews, which I can't find the chimes brand here in FL, boo. . Thanks again!!!




You may want to check your Marshalls or TJ Maxx if you have them. I recently read an article about ginger helping women during their, well you know.  I found the peanut butter Chimes at Marshalls and I am HOOKED!!!


----------



## amkae

loving all the FUN ideas for the FE!!! can't wait to get started on ours!!!! my kiddos are excited to help with the creativity too!!!


----------



## jadisney12

On our last disney cruise, we received a gift of 6 or 7 little squares of disney fabric doubled sided with Velcro to stick them togather. There was no tag on them and I don't really know the proper use for them, has anyone made or seen this before?


----------



## Disneysince1982

jadisney12 said:


> On our last disney cruise, we received a gift of 6 or 7 little squares of disney fabric doubled sided with Velcro to stick them togather. There was no tag on them and I don't really know the proper use for them, has anyone made or seen this before?



Sounds like luggage handle covers.  They help you to spot your luggage.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

Here are my most recent FE gifts!

Pocket lights for kids





Flameless candles for adults - or as some said "shot glasses disguised as candles" LOL!


----------



## Angeejoe

I've read thru this thread over the last wk & have been in awe of everyone's talent!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

I'm a bit confused.  Do you give gifts every day. Or just pick one day to drop off all gifts?


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

Camping Griswalds said:


> I'm a bit confused.  Do you give gifts every day. Or just pick one day to drop off all gifts?



Most families give gifts just one day per cruise, and the day choice is up to them.  While some families choose to give gifts on multiple days and some groups assign days.

Once you join a group, you will find out what is expected and f it's more than you feel you can handle you can always back out.


----------



## wergoin2camouse

jadisney12 said:


> On our last disney cruise, we received a gift of 6 or 7 little squares of disney fabric doubled sided with Velcro to stick them togather. There was no tag on them and I don't really know the proper use for them, has anyone made or seen this before?[/
> 
> Drink coasters?  Luggage tags?


----------



## WearegoingtoAmerica

Has anyone actually used the Ikea Pyssllingar Fish Extenders? Are they OK size wise. I read that they need to be 8inches wide, & these are just over 10 inches. I don't want to get on board & find they are too wide. We're looking at going on the Fantasy or Dream if that makes a difference.
I'm from Australia and looking at going on our first cruise late next year. DCL doesn't travel here so don't know when we'll have a need for a FE again. They are a good price.
Another question. We have 6 young kids & my Mum will be travelling with us. So obviously I'll have 2 FE (1 on each stateroom), but will it be big enough with 9 people and 6 pockets? From what I've seen on here, most people tend to have 1 pocket per person. I'm happy to make them if it's not, but wouldn't be able to do it at that cost, and I need 2. 
Also, how did people hang these ones. Just put ribbon at either end? Not sure.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## poison ivy

WearegoingtoAmerica said:


> Has anyone actually used the Ikea Pyssllingar Fish Extenders? Are they OK size wise. I read that they need to be 8inches wide, & these are just over 10 inches. I don't want to get on board & find they are too wide. We're looking at going on the Fantasy or Dream if that makes a difference.
> I'm from Australia and looking at going on our first cruise late next year. DCL doesn't travel here so don't know when we'll have a need for a FE again. They are a good price.
> Another question. We have 6 young kids & my Mum will be travelling with us. So obviously I'll have 2 FE (1 on each stateroom), but will it be big enough with 9 people and 6 pockets? From what I've seen on here, most people tend to have 1 pocket per person. I'm happy to make them if it's not, but wouldn't be able to do it at that cost, and I need 2.
> Also, how did people hang these ones. Just put ribbon at either end? Not sure.
> Thanks for your help.



We never used Ikea.  I ordered one off ebay.  here's a little FE writeup I did to assist with our DVC cruise last year. 
I list the dimensions of the one we had and show photos of how it hangs on the  Dream/Fantasy.

I have other photos as well.  Let me know if you need more detail

Hope this helps.

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47465790&postcount=872

Also, 6 pockets is fine for a group of 9.  Most times, I've seen two FE's hanging for side by side cabins even it they count as only 1 group participating so you are good to go with this.  

We've hung a group FE in it's own handle bag from the Fish Extender or placed a little bag in just the top pockets.  everything is usually labeled so your little ones will know if something is meant just for them.

have a great time.


----------



## WearegoingtoAmerica

Thanks poison ivy, I should be right to go and buy a couple of these extenders then. Your post was very helpful and your fish extender looks great. I'm so excited about going on a cruise, as well as a little nervous about having young kids on the ship, but I'm sure we'll all have an awesome time. I think they'll love doing the fish extenders.


----------



## Poohbear 64

Here is a link that I found to make our own FE's.  We go on our cruise in August, going shopping this week for our FE making supplies!!!

http://www.disneyinsidertips.com/2013/09/how-to-make-a-fish-extender-tutorial/

It looks super easy to make!!


----------



## closetmickey

WearegoingtoAmerica said:


> Has anyone actually used the Ikea Pyssllingar Fish Extenders? Are they OK size wise. I read that they need to be 8inches wide, & these are just over 10 inches. I don't want to get on board & find they are too wide. We're looking at going on the Fantasy or Dream if that makes a difference.
> I'm from Australia and looking at going on our first cruise late next year. DCL doesn't travel here so don't know when we'll have a need for a FE again. They are a good price.
> Another question. We have 6 young kids & my Mum will be travelling with us. So obviously I'll have 2 FE (1 on each stateroom), but will it be big enough with 9 people and 6 pockets? From what I've seen on here, most people tend to have 1 pocket per person. I'm happy to make them if it's not, but wouldn't be able to do it at that cost, and I need 2.
> Also, how did people hang these ones. Just put ribbon at either end? Not sure.
> Thanks for your help.



I just did!  The size/width worked just fine for us on the Fantasy.  I thought I packed ribbon to use to hang but it never made it.  There is a round tab attached to the back that velcros to close.  I was worried the velcro wouldn't be strong enough but it was!  So I just wrapped the tab around the "fish" and velcroed it on.  
We are a family of five and I used just one.  I used the top pocket for DH and myself, the middle pocket for one DD and the bottom for 2 DDs. worked great!


----------



## WearegoingtoAmerica

closetmickey - That's great. Good to know it fits, and you used it for 5 people.  I will grab a couple next time I'm at Ikea. 

Poohbear 64 - That tutorial doesn't look too hard. And if we were going to go regularly, I'd probably give it a go.


----------



## Gina112167

GooniesAndy said:


> For our recent cruise, I made magnets for each room (mostly I gave 2 princesses and 1 Mickey):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pendants for the women and older girls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Mickey and Minnie ears for the younger kids:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't come up with something homemade for the men and older boys, so I gave the men Mickey-themed calendars or planners, or little Spanish-English dictionaries, and the older boys got either Disney word searches or movie candy. I also found a bunch of High School Musical things for one young man who I'd heard loved it. We had so much fun participating in this!


i totally love your magnets is it possible to tell me how you made them thanks soo much


----------



## figment52

wergoin2camouse said:


> jadisney12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> On our last disney cruise, we received a gift of 6 or 7 little squares of disney fabric doubled sided with Velcro to stick them togather. There was no tag on them and I don't really know the proper use for them, has anyone made or seen this before?[/
> 
> Drink coasters? Luggage tags?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They sound like covers for the handle on your luggage to help you identify it at the airport or any other baggage claim area.
Click to expand...


----------



## finkerbell

labdogs42 said:


> I did Captain Morgan's Spiced Rum bottles with eyepatches and tattoos in an "instant pirate kit for adults"  I think people liked it.



Just saw this, what a great idea!   I know I would have liked receiving this!
FE are NOT just for kids lol


----------



## dbarker

Bump


----------



## motomaatta

Hi there I was wondering about magnets for the doors. Does the magnet paper you can print on usually work well? Or should I use a thicker stronger magnet?


----------



## MousseauMob

Alaska cruise FE's Whale tail charms and bottle cap magnets


----------



## dolphingirl47

I love the whale tail charms.

Corinna


----------



## Silverfox97

dolphingirl47 said:


> I love the whale tail charms.  Corinna



Agree. Those are adorable!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## MousseauMob

Silverfox97 said:


> Agree. Those are adorable!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


Thanks, I was really excited about whale tails for Alaska.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I love the whale tail charms.
> 
> Corinna


Thanks Corinna, your comment means so much to us! In 2012 my daughter took your class on the Hawaii cruise, and we've continued to make key chains and charms, since then. I can't thank you enough for starting us on this fun hobby!


----------



## dolphingirl47

MousseauMob said:


> Thanks Corinna, your comment means so much to us! In 2012 my daughter took your class on the Hawaii cruise, and we've continued to make key chains and charms, since then. I can't thank you enough for starting us on this fun hobby!



I am glad that I was able to sew a little seed. This is such a wonderful hobby.

Corinna


----------



## sarahs0dap0p

clarefb said:


> OK -
> 
> I'm not sure I'm supposed to post that?  Sorry if not!
> 
> You can either buy the bottle caps with a hole punched, or without.  The punches are in the jewelry making section at Micheals/JoAnns. I picked out my jump rings first, then got the sized punch to match (they are in mm - of course I have thrown out the packaging so I don';t know the size I bought!) it will probably take a few tries to get them right!  Then set yourself up at a table with 2 sets of pliers, jump rings, charms, chain & clips.  I found it easier to cut all the chain first, & attach to the clips, then I attached all the charms at the same time.  Doesn't take a huge amount of time, if you are organized.
> 
> You will also need a 1 inch punch to punch out the bottle cap images. I use a little hot glue to stick them, then carefully (NOT touching the sticky side) put them on top.
> 
> I have images if you want me to email them too.
> 
> Good luck!


 Was wondering if I could get them emailed to me?! I am in love with that whole idea! SOOO doing this!


----------



## sarahs0dap0p

gerberdaisy1234 said:


> I just love duct tape I even made my FE using a shopping bag from Disney's 40th and gold duct tape.
> 
> The steps were slightly different for four cup holder vs the two cup.
> Start with it folded.  I believe for two cup I did red row of duct tape o bottom, then gold row starting at top edge of cup part, then black strip over leaving a bit of red and gold showing,(go all the way around) I then did a red strip at top folding over (so half strip) then covered top with a couple rows of white. (For top part i did one side at a time instead of going all the way around)
> 
> I used an exacto knife to cut through at the right spots. It helps to look at is unfolded to see where you need to cut. I found using the sheets of duct tape from craft store easier for making the circles. Fantasy I just printed, laminated and glue dotted.
> The main difference for four cup was an extra black row and the cutting was a bit awkward. It might be easier with a different type holder. I had Chick-fil-a holders and the 4 cup curved at top of cup part.
> Hmmm... Maybe I will get a couple more and take pictures of the process.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Do you have a blog or anything with pictures on how to do this? this would be PERFECT!!!!


----------



## Bandit16

Can I get these too??? Please!! Sorry, I'm new to this.... The hidden Micky things is what I'm asking about.


----------



## 2disneycruzrs

sarahs0dap0p said:


> Do you have a blog or anything with pictures on how to do this? this would be PERFECT!!!!



I found this online doing a search if OP doesn't respond.  It was a PERFECT photo step by step.  If you PM your email address, I'm quite certain I have the file.


----------



## drkathyj

lucky1 said:


> Ok.. not really home made, but I did design on the computer  to have the beanies created..
> 
> This is one of the gifts we gave out for our Alaskan cruise.  We passed them out before we got to Tracy's Arm on July 4th, so that they could be used during  the cool day going through the fjord and glacier viewing.



My son loved his beenie and still wears it


----------



## cpcos2005

where did you find the luggage slips thanks


----------



## ScrapHappy

Chalkboard art FE for my upcoming cruise.  This is my first homemade FE and I think I'm hooked!  I have so many more ideas running around in my head


----------



## MnMzMoMi4LiFe

ScrapHappy said:


> Chalkboard art FE for my upcoming cruise.  This is my first homemade FE and I think I'm hooked!  I have so many more ideas running around in my head



Very nice! So when are you going to post the step by step instructions?


----------



## ScrapHappy

MnMzMoMi4LiFe, I'm happy to post the instructions.  I posted them on the DCL FE Facebook group page so as far as I'm concerned they're public domain 

*Chalkboard Art How-To*
1.	In a photo editing program such as Photoshop Elements, open up a  jpg file of the chalkboard background.  I found mine by Googling chalkboard art backgrounds and then I right-clicked and saved it to my computer to use.
2.	All of the fonts I used are free online to download, most of them I think I found at dafont.com.
3.	Use the font Newport Classic for the words, "Disney Cruise Line'.
4.	Open up a file containing the image of the name of the Disney ship and copy that name over to the chalkboard background and resize it to your liking.  Again, I found my image by Googling DCL ship logos and looking at Images until I found one that I could right-click and save. 
5.	Here are a list of fonts that work well as chalk-style writing fonts or images:  Grutch Shaded, Bergamot Ornaments, Birmingham, KR Down by the Sea, Handy George, Lucida Handwriting.
6.	For my chalkboard art I used Wingdings 2 and Mickey Mousebats for some of the images.
7.	For my chalkboard art I used the following fonts for the various words/images:
	Grutch Shaded - Cruise date, "Grand Cayman"
	Bergamot Ornaments - "To" image, the swirls on both sides of "To", the scrolls on the sides, and the divider above and below "Magic"
	Newport Classic - "Disney Cruise Line"
	Wingdings2 - Hand image
	Birmingham - "Key West"
	KR Down by the Sea - Shell image
	Handy George - "Cozumel"
	Lucida Handwriting - "Castaway Cay"
	Mickey Mousebats - Mickey head image
8.	Once you have your chalkboard the way you want it, print it out in the size you wish to use.  Just print it on a regular printer using regular copy paper.
9.	Cut out the chalkboard art image, then adhere onto surface of your liking.  Spray adhesive works best because it doesnt get the paper wet which will make it wrinkle or bubble up.  I adhered my chalkboard image on canvas board, but blocked canvas or wood can be used as well.  You may want to paint the edges of your background surface black.
10.	Once the image has dried on the background surface, spray it with a few coats of matte sealant to seal it.

I'm sure there are other ways to do it but that's how I made mine.  Hope that helps!


----------



## Carrie in AZ

Thanks for these instructions!  I sure wish I was on your cruise.  Take a bow, you did an excellent job for sure!!


----------



## MAJPLO

Magnet question.... When you print magnets on card stock and then put them on the stick-on magnet sheets, do you laminate before sticking? Or just do clear contact paper on top?


----------



## spjack13

sarahs0dap0p said:


> Was wondering if I could get them emailed to me?! I am in love with that whole idea! SOOO doing this!



Hi I know this is an old post but I cruise in 2 months and would love to do this. Can I trouble you for the pics as well?  Thank you for the directions.


----------



## js

I have decided I am doing the FE exchange on my December cruise.
I am not crafty but I do have a hot glue gun which I think is half the battle? 

Anyway, for anyone that is really in the know, is it really that much more cost effective to buy one made than make your own? I am up to do both so whatever you think, I will end up doing 

Thanks.


----------



## js

NEDisneyFans said:


> I found packs of six bottles at Oriental Trading dot com for $6.50! They are listed as "Bottle Charms With Cork Stopper" (item # IN-68/46106), just in case the link below doesn't work:
> 
> http://www.orientaltrading.com/ui/b...equestURI=processProductsCatalog&sku=68/46106
> 
> Doing something similar, but my cruise won't be 'til 2015.



I L O V E this idea and since I am not crafty it could work.
I could make a label that says Castaway Cay and our cruise date and give it
out and people could fill it. Would that be okay for a FE gift?
Also, have to fly and doing 3 nights at Disney and then cruise so my luggage will be at the weight limit.

Also, do we put a note on our FE on who it came from?
Thank you.


----------



## theJKs

awesome!! thanks for starting that thread!


----------



## ZsMom04

Ekkkkkkkkkkkkkkk! How exciting. What great ideas! I can't wait to recreate some of these!

Chareese


----------



## happydisneymom

Blueyes87 said:


> We just got back from the Mexican Riviera Cruise a few weeks ago and we had some of the most wonderful FE gifts  But now that were back and things have calmed down I just wanted to post my FE gift. My idea came from last thread and after going back and forth trying to decide what to do I'm glad I did this....I just hope everyone else did to
> 
> These are the coasters that I made and gave out...of course I had to keep a set for myself








How did you make these? I love them


----------



## Baptist4

I would love the email of the images as well


----------



## happydisneymom

HsvTeacher said:


> Now that we're home, I can post what we gave as FE gifts.  Whiteboards  Subway Art Magnets



Really liked your ideas. How you make the magnets?


----------



## chirurgeon

Bump (and sub)


----------



## LovePluto

Wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction here.  I am working on my FE gifts and I am stumped.  I cannot find the Fantasy logo.  You know the one with the swirly writing saying fantasy.  Can anyone point me in the right direction?!?!?!?!?!?!

Thanks


----------



## Disneysince1982

LovePluto said:


> Wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction here.  I am working on my FE gifts and I am stumped.  I cannot find the Fantasy logo.  You know the one with the swirly writing saying fantasy.  Can anyone point me in the right direction?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Thanks



Google fantasy logo.


----------



## ppony

I just finished a bunch of these bags for my FE on our cruise next week.


----------



## EReyeSee

For the musically inclined, I managed to record me and my 2 kids playing some Disney songs and created a DVD with a family intro and outtakes at the end. Then I just burned 15 copies.  Here's a link to one of our tracks.  It was a lot of fun to make and represents a great keepsake for us too for our very first Disney cruise in 2014.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAR-wWiX8-c


----------



## Jenn3196

Love all these ideas!! Now the only problem is to decide which one to go with.


----------



## DisneySurprisefor4

Love these!  Thank you for posting.


----------



## DisneySurprisefor4

Amazing ideas!


----------



## Heyriddle

ppony said:


> I just finished a bunch of these bags for my FE on our cruise next week.  http://s121.photobucket.com/user/ppony123/media/FullSizeRender_zps1b4c30d7.jpg.html


  that's amazing!!


----------



## TheBanksFam

We decided to make our version of a gift we got on our first cruise.  It's a travel games box with Yatzee, deck of cards, dice in cup, dots & boxes, etc.  We made one per stateroom in our group.


----------



## sarabguerra

TheBanksFam said:


> We decided to make our version of a gift we got on our first cruise.  It's a travel games box with Yatzee, deck of cards, dice in cup, dots & boxes, etc.  We made one per stateroom in our group.



That's awesome! My family loves games. I might have to make one for our flights.


----------



## LovePluto

HsvTeacher, love the Subway art magnet.  I have been all over and cannot find instructions for how you did it.  I know it is old but would love to know. 


HsvTeacher said:


> Now that we're home, I can post what we gave as FE gifts.
> 
> Whiteboards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subway Art Magnets


----------



## tinkmom2

March 29th cruisers look away!


 





I am finally done with my FE gifts! I made the shadow boxes with sand and sea shells and the magnets with the glass pebbles.


----------



## tinkmom2




----------



## mdbourne

https://img1.etsystatic.com/053/0/10822005/il_570xN.738404017_3q5u.jpg

I made this beach charm bracelet for some people in our Fish Extender Group.


----------



## LadyKayla

I'm so impressed with all you crafty people! Hopefully I can get my craft on for my cruise.

I used to be so good at crafts back in the Girl Scout days...then again, I had directions and my mom/Troop Leader helping.


----------



## iloverags2

ppony said:


> I just finished a bunch of these bags for my FE on our cruise next week.



I continue to get compliments on this!!!  Thank you so much!  Cannot wait for next Christmas season to bring it out for shopping excursions!


----------



## shmoogrrrl

I made bookmarks as part of our FE gift.  I put a felt back on the back of them once I finished.  I got the pattern for the DCL symbol and the ship from a wonderful lady on this site (I apologize to her because I can't find the email to giver h name for credit!) then I added the Fantasy and date!


----------



## Andeegoofy

AAshleySEG said:


> Hi guys, since we are back from out Alaska Cruise I wanted to show you a picture of the completed FE Gift we handed out. We only did one per cabin and there were only 12 cabins other than us that participates, so a relatively small FE group.
> 
> We made Custom Painted Vinylmations, My husband hand painted them all to look like the Fisherman Mickey and I used Photoshop to design the inserts and backing for the plastic packaging.


OH MY, these are amazzzzzinnnnnng.


----------



## AAshleySEG

Andeegoofy said:


> OH MY, these are amazzzzzinnnnnng.



Thank you so much!! We had a great time making them too!


----------



## Panfan86

So, I would love to make the DCL clock that I found on here. I found the picture for it, but I can't find the instructions on how to make it. On pinterest it says it is on page 189, but neither threads go up that high. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## JenPinks

shmoogrrrl said:


> I made bookmarks as part of our FE gift.  I put a felt back on the back of them once I finished.  I got the pattern for the DCL symbol and the ship from a wonderful lady on this site (I apologize to her because I can't find the email to giver h name for credit!) then I added the Fantasy and date!


That is awesome! Good job!


----------



## Alice Royal

Bumping this thread to see if anyone has done anything recently they'd like to share!


----------



## wcw57

tinkmom2 said:


> March 29th cruisers look away!
> 
> 
> View attachment 82422 View attachment 82422
> 
> 
> what are the containers made of, please ?
> 
> 
> I am finally done with my FE gifts! I made the shadow boxes with sand and sea shells and the magnets with the glass pebbles.





tinkmom2 said:


> View attachment 82425



I give up, what are these...silver grapes?


----------



## disfam3mi

shmoogrrrl said:


> I made bookmarks as part of our FE gift.  I put a felt back on the back of them once I finished.  I got the pattern for the DCL symbol and the ship from a wonderful lady on this site (I apologize to her because I can't find the email to giver h name for credit!) then I added the Fantasy and date!


Those are awesome!  You should arrange on here to make them/sell them on EBay. My son would love one commemorating our upcoming cruise! I'd probably buy one.


----------



## redsonja76

Ah a cross stitcher, someone after my own heart!!!  I made these for our last cruise:

   [/QUOTE]



shmoogrrrl said:


> I made bookmarks as part of our FE gift.  I put a felt back on the back of them once I finished.  I got the pattern for the DCL symbol and the ship from a wonderful lady on this site (I apologize to her because I can't find the email to giver h name for credit!) then I added the Fantasy and date!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [[


----------



## amylia403

redsonja76 said:


> Ah a cross stitcher, someone after my own heart!!!  I made these for our last cruise:
> 
> View attachment 103363 View attachment 103363View attachment 103364 View attachment 103365 View attachment 103366


[/QUOTE]
These are GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## Alice Royal

redsonja76 said:


> Ah a cross stitcher, someone after my own heart!!!  I made these for our last cruise:
> 
> View attachment 103363 View attachment 103363View attachment 103364 View attachment 103365 View attachment 103366


[/QUOTE]

I love these! Did you do the patterns yourself?


----------



## Huskiesrule

wcw57 said:


> I give up, what are these...silver grapes?


 
I can help with what the containers are.  I went to Hobby Lobby to get mine.  They were in the wedding supply section and they are favor tins.  The box I bought had 24 for like $10.


----------



## Angeejoe

redsonja76 said:


> Ah a cross stitcher, someone after my own heart!!!  I made these for our last cruise:
> 
> View attachment 103363 View attachment 103363View attachment 103364 View attachment 103365 View attachment 103366


[/QUOTE]

These are awesome!!  Wonderful work!


----------



## redsonja76

> These are GORGEOUS!!!!!



Thank you!



> I love these! Did you do the patterns yourself?



Thanks!  No, I found the kits online.



> These are awesome!!  Wonderful work!



Thanks!!


I hope the people I gave them to liked them.  I never did hear from any of them if they did or not.


----------



## Angeejoe

redsonja76 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  No, I found the kits online.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> I hope the people I gave them to liked them.  I never did hear from any of them if they did or not.




You're very talented!  I would love a gift like that!  How sad you never heard from anyone on it.


----------



## RosalindMarie

Blueyes87 said:


> We just got back from the Mexican Riviera Cruise a few weeks ago and we had some of the most wonderful FE gifts  But now that were back and things have calmed down I just wanted to post my FE gift. My idea came from last thread and after going back and forth trying to decide what to do I'm glad I did this....I just hope everyone else did to
> 
> These are the coasters that I made and gave out...of course I had to keep a set for myself



I absolutely love this idea! so creative


----------



## tinkmom2

I got my pill boxes for the shadow boxes from Oriental  online and all of the insides:shells, sand, glue, at Jo-Anns. I also attached magnets to the back. The picture I searched on google and printed it out on my printer.


----------



## Peggytc

I'm not very crafty and kind of indecisive LOL - I'm also EAGER to get started on my FE gifts (because it's fun and also to break up the spending a bit) even though my group won't be final until August. 

I had found these little mini Disney "tin lunch boxes", if you know what I mean they are small versions of the old school lunch boxes we used to use  wondering what you think if I get these? I have 2 thoughts:

1-get one per stateroom and inside put a small gift for each family member( once I know who they are )
2- get one lunchbox for each individual child with some little things inside, and then a separate gift for adults 

What would you do? 
Note there are different boxes with different Disney characters (Mickey, princess, pooh, monsters inc, etc)


----------



## tinkmom2

Peggytc said:


> I'm not very crafty and kind of indecisive LOL - I'm also EAGER to get started on my FE gifts (because it's fun and also to break up the spending a bit) even though my group won't be final until August.
> 
> I had found these little mini Disney "tin lunch boxes", if you know what I mean they are small versions of the old school lunch boxes we used to use  wondering what you think if I get these? I have 2 thoughts:
> 
> 1-get one per stateroom and inside put a small gift for each family member( once I know who they are )
> 2- get one lunchbox for each individual child with some little things inside, and then a separate gift for adults
> 
> What would you do?
> Note there are different boxes with different Disney characters (Mickey, princess, pooh, monsters inc, etc)



I gave one of my shadow box tins  per stateroom. Even though I used coupons I still spent around $25.00-30 on this project. I got some cellophane bags and handed out candy. I also made the glass magnets with the clear bobbles. (different designs x5) I found some Frozen tote bags in the dollar Target section and also handed out these Mickey tote bags that never made it to the ship.

The shadow boxes are pretty easy to make though and I loved making them. It all depends on what you want your total cost per person to be. And you have to transport all of this stuff to the ship.


----------



## Peggytc

tinkmom2 said:


> I gave one of my shadow box tins  per stateroom. Even though I used coupons I still spent around $25.00-30 on this project. I got some cellophane bags and handed out candy. I also made the glass magnets with the clear bobbles. (different designs x5) I found some Frozen tote bags in the dollar Target section and also handed out these Mickey tote bags that never made it to the ship.
> 
> The shadow boxes are pretty easy to make though and I loved making them. It all depends on what you want your total cost per person to be. And you have to transport all of this stuff to the ship.



Yes transporting should be interesting! Lol my 'justification' to myself is when I take all these things out of my suitcase... Well, more room to fill it up with all the things I know I will buy! 

Sounds like you are really clever when it comes to this stuff! 
The tins I believe they were 3.99 each - and that's of course before filling them - which is partly why I'd like to start now and spread out the cost over time if I do go with that. I hope it's something people would like... I don't have kids, but I know I would use one when I got home to store things (pens and paper clips, hair accessories, what have you)


----------



## tinkmom2

In the past I have shipped my FE gifts to the ship but I did run into a problem a few years back. The box I mailed to the resort never made it until the day after we left for our cruise. On the way off this last cruise we were packed to the gills from all the FE gifts we got and souvies from Mexico.


----------



## KitkatMahn

You can order the mickey heads for the key chains 100 for $20 here


----------



## KitkatMahn

see post below for good link


----------



## KitkatMahn

ok was having posting trouble.  here is the link to the store for the mickey head key chain  http://www.aliexpress.com/


----------



## wcw57

NICE!!  many thanx


----------



## Roberta Benoliel

Someone is organizing the FE   FANTASY , 09/12/2015 ? We would like to participate !


----------



## houseofduck

Roberta Benoliel said:


> Someone is organizing the FE   FANTASY , 09/12/2015 ? We would like to participate !



Check your cruise meet thread http://www.disboards.com/threads/september-12-2015-fantasy-eastern-cruise.3280847/


----------



## darnheather

Great ideas in this thread. Can't wait to post mine after the April cruise.


----------



## Ndejesus77

silmarg said:


> This FE gift has evolved over the 5 DCLs I have been on, but its a keepsake where I affix used stamps and/or coins of the countries we are visiting to a map of the itinerary of the sailing.
> 
> I generally acquire the coins / stamps on eBay.  Stamps vs coins and the cost of each will boil down to the itinerary.  For the western Caribbean, all countries were readily available and all were in expensive so I did both coins and stamps.  For the repositioning, I wanted to do coins, but bulk Columbian and Aruba coins were hard to come by (and for that FE I think there were 125 participants) so I went with stamps only - and since Aruba is such a new country I had to get unused stamps from there... I think the Aruban stamps were 10x the price of all the other stamps combined.
> 
> This version has one coin and one stamp from each of the three countries we were supposed to visit (Cayman actually was cancelled due to weather).  They are affixed to canvas board (in the past i just used card stock, but the canvas board is far more durable).
> 
> The intention of this FE is to be a lasting keepsake of the cruise...



I would love to have the template you used for this....


----------



## silmarg

Ndejesus77 said:


> I would love to have the template you used for this....


Funny to see this now. I leave for a cruise in two weeks and have not finished this FE. THAT SAID, Here is what it looks like:


----------



## Ndejesus77

On the topic of saving money...Michaels is currently running 25% entire purchase (for regular priced items) until Sat. Feb 6th and then on Sunday Feb 7th, it's 30%!! I have all my supplies I need to finish all my FE!!!


----------



## wcw57

i hate to post at the end of this resting thread BUT:

is there a "best" place to get a subway art pattern/template...I've seen many many online.  I loved the mickey head ones i saw here somewhere.......


----------



## LulubelleP

modegard said:


> We gave out magnets, calendars, bookmarks, pirate creeds and post cards as some of our homemade FE gifts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking for the pirates creed any help is appreciated!


----------



## modegard

In regards to the pirates creed, I will see if I can dig it up and post.


----------



## modegard




----------



## DisneyTips

Poohbear 64 said:


> Here is a link that I found to make our own FE's.  We go on our cruise in August, going shopping this week for our FE making supplies!!!
> 
> http://www.disneyinsidertips.com/2013/09/how-to-make-a-fish-extender-tutorial/
> 
> It looks super easy to make!!



Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## aksearaven

eeyoremommy said:


> For those of you that laminate your homemade gifts, I have a question.  Do you use pouches or pockets?  For example,  I have bookmarks that are 4 to an 8 1/2 by 11 sheet of paper.  Can I laminate them together, then cut them apart?  Do I need to cut them first and place them in separate things?  I have not purchased my laminator yet.  I am trying to gather info first, but it is cheaper to buy one than to pay to have my stuff done.  TIA.


if you are using self laminating sheet you can cut them after they are laminated.


----------



## aksearaven

LemonPie said:


> We were on your cruise and love these (and everything else) my coasters are on my bar right now. Thank you! We had a very creative bunch cruising with us. I am still amazes at what everyone made and gave. Getting so many ideas for our cruise next year.


How did you make the coasters?


----------



## lovetotraveltx

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> Here are my most recent FE gifts!
> 
> Pocket lights for kids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flameless candles for adults - or as some said "shot glasses disguised as candles" LOL!


How do you get or make decals to put on your FE gifts, such as these candle holders? Thank you


----------



## aksearaven

CajunGirl2 said:


> Now that we're home, I can post a pictures of the coasters that I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a close-up of one.


How did you make the coasters?


----------



## aksearaven

lovetotraveltx said:


> How do you get or make decals to put on your FE gifts, such as these candle holders? Thank you


was wondering the samething...


----------



## aksearaven

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> Here are my most recent FE gifts!
> 
> Pocket lights for kids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flameless candles for adults - or as some said "shot glasses disguised as candles" LOL!


How did you make the decals for the candle holders?


----------



## aksearaven

shmoogrrrl said:


> I made bookmarks as part of our FE gift.  I put a felt back on the back of them once I finished.  I got the pattern for the DCL symbol and the ship from a wonderful lady on this site (I apologize to her because I can't find the email to giver h name for credit!) then I added the Fantasy and date!


do you have a pattern?


----------



## anricat

Here's my homemade FE gifts. They are from our last cruise in August, but I'm making the same things for our upcoming cruise. 

Top left: hats for the little kiddos
Top right: zipper pouches, a purse and some wristlets (for adults and older girls)
Center: headbands (for tween girls)
Lower left: coffee cup cozies (for adults)
Bottom center: luggage tags (for adults) and round zipper earbud pouches (for tween and teen boys)


----------



## runskyhy

I tried to combine all my hobbies for one of my latest cruise gifts... knitting, sewing, and 3D-printing.



Pics of all my DCL FE/pixie-dusting projects are kept here: https://www.pinterest.com/runskyhy/mouseka-souven-ears/. (It's easier to keep them all in one place over there. There's nothing for-sale on my Pinterest boards, it's just personal crafts, so just for sharing ideas but I apologize if Pinterest links aren't allowed.)


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

aksearaven said:


> How did you make the decals for the candle holders?



Sorry, just found this! I have a Cameo Silhouette for my business. You can probably find decals on Etsy though.


----------



## darnheather

@runskyhy So cool. I'm always impressed by people that go above and beyond.


----------



## FigmentSpark

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> Sorry, just found this! I have a Cameo Silhouette for my business. You can probably find decals on Etsy though.


Where did you get the little light?  That's cute.


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

FigmentSpark said:


> Where did you get the little light?  That's cute.



I purchase in bulk from a wholesaler, however they are available retail on eBay and Amazon.


----------

